# O Fëanoriel Runyaril ar i Vérë o i Silmarilli (Of Fëanoriel and the Oath of the Silmarils)



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

_Eight children Fëanáro Curufinwë had: seven sons, and one daughter. All were like him in fiery fierceness of spirit, yet not all shared his vengeful wrath, or his anger which was so easily provoked. All deeply loved their father and mother, yet some would be torn between obedience and conscience, loyalty and compassion. Doom and grief and tears unnumbered shall Fëanáro and his children one day face, but they have not yet embarked on that dark path. Now, Fëanáro has summoned all his skill and labor into the creation of three precious gems, the Silmarils, whose creation will change the fate of the Noldor forever..._

Fëanáro and most of the brothers have rode off to the woods for a hunting trip, but the eldest son Nelyo's heart is not in it today. He does not mind hunting for necessity, but he takes no pleasure in it-- whereas others in the family take pleasure of practicing with their bows and killing for sport. They do not understand why he feels this way, but he doesn't expect them to.

Instead, his mother Nerdanel and sister Fëanoriel have taken to tending the garden outside the House of Fëanáro, and Nelyo decides to join them. Helping things grow and bringing them life sounds better to him than taking life unnecessarily. There are ample servants to tend to the willows and wisteria and roses, but Mother and Fëanoriel find it a soothing pastime, and Nelyo has found himself in agreement with them, despite pressure from his brothers to join the hunts.

The Two Trees of Valinorë are shining brilliantly today, and their silver and gold light reflects almost blindingly off the glistening white walls of the House and the surrounding city of Tirion. The eyes of the Noldor are used to such light, though. They often gaze directly into the Two Trees and admire their multi-faceted and shimmering leaves. Nature and architecture are in harmony here, with vines beginning to creep up the walls, and the buildings placed in such a way that allows the curves of the hills and the streams to take their natural course.

"Father and the others are going to drive the deer in our woods to extinction if they're not careful," Nelyo says to his mother and sister as they begin digging some holes in which to plant new saplings.

In a blessed land like this, Nelyo longs to make it a better, and not a worse, place.

@Vairë @Elbereth Vala Varda


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

(Fëanoriel's POV)

I gaze up at Maedhros, sorrow evident in my eyes.

"Indeed, indeed. They shall, if they are not careful, and they never are, sadly. Oh Valar, if only they would understand more! A Blessed Realm like this is meant to be treated with the utmost respect. The Valar have given us these lands by their lordly Grace; we should not take it for granted!"

A soft sigh escapes my lips, and I avert my field of vision to the silver glow of Telperion. He calms my heart, to say the least. It was always said that the Light of Telperion shone within my eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance over her shoulder to see her son, Maedhros standing behind her. He seemed to be almost withdrawn, an evident cause or effect from him tending to the garden. She spoke, a jar of water hanging loosely in her hand as she poured it upon the many richly beautiful plants.

"Home again, dear son? Your father and your brothers love sport, an old past time it may be."

She tossed a strand of hair backwards and into a soft scarf that veiled her head, as she continued to tend the garden.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I glance up at Mother. Walking up to her, I ask, tugging gently on her robes:

"Tell me, ninya ammë. Have you oft thought of Fëanáro as being...too impulsive and stubborn, perhaps? I get why he doesn't like the Valar...but did it so deeply hurt him that he could never leave it behind? That he must hold a grudge against the Lordly Powers for so long, perhaps even eternity, as it seems? And our brothers share similar traits. I only fear too greatly that they shall be too akin to him in temperament and decision."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel feels the soft tug of her daughter, Feanoriel upon her raiment. Not a harsh tug, yet one she was likely used to, seeing that she was a mother blessed with many children. She listens to the words of her daughter, always a nurturing mother, one of a tender heart. She glances over, looking towards her and kneeling down to face her level as she speaks:

"Stubborn?"

She gave a small laugh and looked closer to her daughter, perceiving that Feanoriel expected a clear response, continuing:

"Yes. Passionate, fire bursting from him at every moment. But that's just the trouble with others, Feanorie. You can't change them. Only accept who they are with love and soften their heart by the words of yours."

She moves closer towards her, bringing her face close to that of her daughter and lowering her voice to a mere whisper:

"Do not mention the Valar to Father. That tale is better left untold."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorrow and desperation cloud my eyes. I gaze up to her again, straight into her eyes, searching the very essence of her fëa.

"But...he must learn! He must change! He must understand that the Valar are not...yes, they are not evil as he thinks them to be! Oh, he must understand! He has to!"

But a chill of some sort passes over me just as I have spoken these very words, and I gaze up at the skies. Shall he never alter his ways...until the end of time?


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

At his mother's remark, Nelyo gives a halfhearted shrug. Maybe it's silly of him to stay away from such an activity with his brothers and father, but... he can't explain why killing feels so distasteful at this time, despite having done it thousands and thousands of times. "It seems like hunting is all they ever want to do these days," he says, taking an aggressive stab at the dirt with a shovel. "My heart isn't in it today."

He listens quietly to their conversation about Father and his stubborn ways. Nelyo has always been conflicted about his father's views on the Valar. His frustration with them is understandable, given that at times they seem inactive and uninvolved, but on the other hand, what right had they, the children of Eru Illuvatar, to question the powerful beings? 

"Mother is right," he says gently to Fëanoriel. "Father will never change his ways, and it's best not to provoke him."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance towards her son in agreement. She speaks:

"Yes. It's best not to speak of these things, and certainly not with father."

She walks forward, tending the plants, speaking:

"Besides, what good are they right now? They are quiet. And perhaps it is better that way."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

Quiet? No. They are never quiet. They have never been, and never will be.

I caress a nearby flower with my tender hands as Maedhros pours water upon it. Already, it looks refreshed, and my heart is gladdened upon seeing it. A smile crosses my face. There is beauty even in the smallest of things. The breezes blow gently as my hair ruffles softly. I close my eyes in relaxation, but not before long I hear the sound of a horn in the far distance. I glance to the side, off into the distance.

"They have returned," I say to Mother. "Our brothers and Father, let us welcome them home once more."

Though on some terms I may disagree with some of my family, on the whole we are kin. We are one, and respect comes forth naturally within such close bonds, such heartful kinship.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel looks upward at the sound of the horn distantly. She walks forward and grabs a small basket, littered with trowels and gardening tools, and she speaks, a slight chuckle to follow:

"Well, then.. What are we waiting for? Go and greet them!"

She gives a laugh and grabs the remaining tools, walking at a good pace towards the kingdom gate where they were returning.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I walk behind her, Maedhros beside me. I still hold uncertainty in my heart, but for now I must push it away. I see them coming forth in the distance, and Maglor is first to greet us, holding us in an embrace of his own. I sink within it, his voice soft and lilting, much akin to my own:

"I had missed you, Fëanoriel."

I nod and smile. So had I.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

Something about restoring the small plants restores Nelyo's spirit in a similar way, though he doesn't tell his brothers about it. Maglor might understand, but the rest would laugh about it. He is already mentally preparing himself for the jokes about how he chose to tend the garden with the ladies instead of riding out to hunt with them.

Still, despite all that, he smiles and is glad to accompany his mother and sister to meet the others.

Fëanor is leading the group, as always-- each brother has some sort of kill hung over his shoulder, and Fëanor's deer carcass is the largest of all. Many of them are grinning as though they've never caught an animal before.

Maglor is the first to greet them, but Fëanor speaks next. "Greetings, my dear Nerdanel, and Fëanoriel," he says with a smile. "And Nelyo, your absence was felt."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I glance up at Fëanor, some injustice I hear from Father's words, and some power within my fëa blazes forth upon a single moment as I retaliate against him, quite openly, perhaps:

"And yet I may infer from your words that my own absence was not felt so greatly? We are kin, Father, and do not judge my brother Neylofinwë for his decisions and his free will only because of your routines and your frequent deeds of hunting. For we all choose our own paths, follow our own desires. Am I not clear enough in this? Have you not realised, not understood such simple concepts of mutual respect?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance towards Feanor, and then towards Feanoriel, speaking:

"Feanorie, don't anger him. He's merely making a comment."

She gives a laugh and walks towards Feanor, eyeing the kill slung over his shoulder, as she spoke:

"That will do nicely... Good work."

One of the brothers, a son of Feanor, of course, gives a slight glance towards Maedhros as he walks forward towards him. He speaks:

"Aye, Nelyo... Seven kills in one day, and it could have been eight... What did you get, brother?"

He gives a glance towards the garden, continuing:

"A, flower? Or perhaps it was simply the foliage, no?"

He gave a laugh, and all the brothers save Maglor seemed to follow mutually, though some expressed their amusement more than others.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I glare at my younger brothers. Maedhros is the only one older than me, yet I feel a responsibility to protect him.

"Keep thy tongue, brothers. For even the smallest foliage plays a coherent and cohesive role in the connection of elements, in the ways of the world. All are connected; all are interlinked. Our actions of gardening are no lesser than thine own of hunting."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

Fëanor and Nelyo both blink in initial surprise, but neither of them is particularly shocked. Fëanoriel has always been an outspoken one, one unafraid to go head to head against Fëanor, powerful as he is.

After both have processed their surprise at her response, though, their reactions are as different as night and day. While Nelyo casts a quick glance with a smile in his sister's direction, Fëanor bursts out in laughter.

"Such a spirited girl!" he cries. "Of course we missed you, daughter, but I fear Nelyo's skills with a bow and arrow may be growing rusty, since he keeps neglecting practice."

And at his wife he smiles broadly at her praise. "Thank you, my dear. I daresay it shall be worth the effort. It took many hours of patience and a sharp eye to catch this one."

And when one of his brothers begins to tease, Nelyo stares dully back, unsurprised and unamused. "I don't consider one more kill to be such an accomplishment," he says. "Perhaps I'm more well-rounded than all of you combined."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I beam in Nelyo's direction, my smile broadening with every passing moment.

"Indeed, it may be! Yet, do not pride yourself too greatly either, Nelyo. All of us are well-rounded in our own ways, nay?"

And I am gladdened to receive many swift nods from my entire family.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

One of the brothers murmurs under his breath, followed by a grim laugh:

"A gardener and a poet..."

He rolls his eyes as he glances at his brother Maedhros, speaking:

"Plants won't feed or protect our kingdom, so tell me, how is it that you have chosen the, better part?"

Nerdanel gives a glance and runs up to Feanor, speaking:

"I knew you would catch something.."

She gives a slight laugh, and speaks to her sons:

"Good work, all of you. Now go inside and get washed up, and lay your kill down where it may be used. Soon it will be time for our meal."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

"You all are acting like I _never _go hunting with you," Nelyo says. "I decide to skip it once because I'm tired of having done so much of it lately, and now you have identified me as a gardener alone? Besides, what is the point of hunting for and protecting a kingdom, if it is not a beautiful one to protect?"

Fëanor interrupts them all with his resonant voice. "Enough of the bickering, boys! I'm famished, as I'm sure _most _of you are. Your mother is right, let's go in and eat!"

Most of the sons roar with excitement as they put away their kill as instructed and rush upstairs to wash up and change into formal robes.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I walk beside Maedhros, holding his hand gently as we head back in. My voice is soft and lilting.

"Sorry about that. Sometimes they can get a bit too prideful, perhaps. Not realising the importance of others."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

"It's all right, I'm used to them," Nelyo says with a slight grin. "I'm sorry Father excluded you as well."

Amrod, one of the youngest twins, observed this conversation and yelled to Nerdanel and Fëanor, "Mother! Father! Nelyo and Fëanoriel are talking about us again!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel rushed from the hallway, an apron clad over her raiment. She spoke:

"What is it this time? You need to have some respect for eachother. You're acting as petty children."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I walk up to Amrod, pulls him into a loving embrace.

"One day it might just all end, and we'll see to each other's ways, little brother. I do indeed hope so."

Yet something tells me that they simply will not. I walk back beside Maedhros, smiling towards him in return.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

"Nelyo says he's _used to us_," Amrod says with a huff. "It's not nice..."

But he's immediately distracted by his sister's embrace, and he forgets his accusation as quickly as it had first entered his head.

Meanwhile, Fëanor is the first to take a seat in the Great Hall, where their servants usher out meat, bread, wine, fruits and all sorts of other foods. Nelyo takes a seat at his left, and his right is open for Nerdanel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 15, 2022)

I take my seat next to Nelyo, and beside me to my left is Maglor. I like being wedged between the two of them. It gives me comfort and hope, and a certain feeling of serenity. I smile at both before I fix my gaze outwards to Father and Mother, and smile at them also.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a slight glance towards Feanor, speaking:

"Shall we begin?"

She gives a reach towards Feanorie also, followed by a playful and loving wink.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 15, 2022)

"Indeed- let the feast commence!" Fëanor already had a fork and knife in his hand as his resonant voice boomed out, and everyone enthusiastically joined in on the feast. Those who had gone out hunting were especially hungry after the day's activity.

Nelyo spotted Curufin messily shoving a leg of meat into his mouth, and he nudged Fëanoriel and snickered.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Curufin seemed to give a word, almost of interruption as he finished his eating:

"What? I earned it. Actually, did some tough labor... Unlike you."

The remark seemed to be followed by good cheers and laughs, accompanied by a few remarks of "He got you" to Maedhros. As with many siblings, they had their arguments, and frequently.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanorie glances towards Curufin, and heartily counters:

_“You, a Prince of the Noldor. I would have expected a more disciplined and graceful eating style than...this. Don’t you feel a little...embarrassed, to say the least?”_

The table bellows with laughter, and even Father cannot resist a grand chuckle amidst the symphonic unison of sounds.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Nelyo laughs along with everyone else at his sister's counter point, and adds, "Indeed, hard work does not excuse behaving like a barbarian!"

"As if _you _would know, " Curufin retorts, seemingly unfazed by being the subject of the joke for the time being.

For the Children of Fëanor constantly joke and tease each other and know that no real malice is meant behind it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

They seem to offer hearty laughs from all present at the table, and Angrod seems to go on, his eyes pointed direct at Maedhros:

"Yes, yes.. How could we forget? You stayed with the ladies, in the garden rather than coming to fight and hunt... And now he tells us about manual labor..."

He gives a nudge with his shoulder to his brother seating beside him, and they all seem to give laughs of good mirth.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanoriel rolls her eyes and snorts a little.

"Says all of ye who decided to go and hunt, an act of honour in itself, yet in dining upon such fine tables ye have not some element of Eldarin grace? Oh truly, how disappointing!"

Maedhros and Maglor erupt in laughter, whilst Nerdanel chuckles softly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel, surprisingly, is the one to speak:

"And do not shame the ladies... You may provide the kill, yet where do you think the herbs and spice come from?"

She gives a slight laugh, and it is completely clear that she is only playfully joking.

"The sky?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I laugh once more.

"Indeed, indeed! Imagine if spices could fly!"

Maglor gives a tender smile towards me, and an affirmative nod to which I return with one of my own, my eyes holding a gleaming shine.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"The ladies are often better company than you," Nelyo replies to Angrod. 

And at Fëanoriel's remark he laughs and agrees, "It makes me wonder if they lack grace on a horse's back...actually, I don't have to wonder. They often do."

And at Nerdanel's comment he glances upwards in mock astonishment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel seems to try and quiet down the bickering, her voice resounds:

"Well, enough of that... I have something important to tell you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I swiftly turn my head towards Mother, and I am the first to ask, my eyes narrowed in concern:

"What is it?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Nelyo is silent and glances attentively at his mother. The others, though, require a few more minutes before they settle.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel glances towards Feanor, and then at Feanoriel. She speaks:

"No, nothing concerning."

She says almost in response to the evident worry on Feanoriel's face.

"It is simply that we have been invited to a gathering, a feast."

She looks towards Feanor.

"With your brother."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

My eyes widen in surprise.

_Nolofinwë? And Findekáno? Their House indeed..._

I give a small smile to Maedhros, which he immediately returns. For I am on good terms with Fingolfin, and Maedhros with Fingon also.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

A shadow falls over the face of Fëanor and a dark look comes to his eyes. He does not like to speak or think of his brothers... they are always plotting, he is certain, to take his rightful place of heir to the throne of Finwë.

"What does he want?" Fëanor says with sudden coldness.

Nelyo shifts uncomfortably at this exchange, for he has a close friendship with his cousin Findekano, and only hopes that Fëanor's thinly veiled disdain for the family will not affect their friendship. 

Still, he smiles at Fëanoriel for the joy of getting to see their beloved cousins again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance towards Feanor, speaking almost under her breath to him.

"He wants no ill for you... Why do you hold a grudge?" 

She clears her throat with some water, and goes on:

"It will be a fortunate chance... And we can make good, I with his wife, and you with your brother."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

For some reason as I gaze into Father's eyes I am able to see his coldness, and gauge at what he thinks.

"Please, Father. Nolofinwë means no harm to any of us. He is not one for power, and never has been. He is a valiant one and one of wisdom, and I ask that we should all treat him with respect and amity."

But even though I say "we", my gaze is directedly piercingly towards Father.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"I hold no grudge, only suspicion," Fëanor replies. "For long have I suspected that he wants what is rightfully mine-- rightfully _ours_." He pauses and gazes with sternness, yet not unkindness, at his wife and daughter. "I would caution all of you to not be so naive as to think that just because he is my half brother, and he appears civil, that he does not have any selfish ambition."

He is quiet for a moment before adding, "There is no harm in visiting, and we shall attend as is our obligation, but none of us here should let our guard down."

He looks pointedly at Nelyo, being aware of his kinship with Nolofinwë's son. "Not even with those you may think are your friends."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel glances back and forth, scanning the table and watching witfully at all responses. She speaks:

"As your father has cautioned, I also do. Use care with all relationships."

She glances towards her husband with a look of understanding.

"For you may never know of an, ulterior motive. Be on your guard."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I glance uneasily towards Maedhros and Fëanor before glancing downwards and remaining quiet. I cannot speak more, lest something unintended comes forth.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanor nods and looks lovingly towards his wife, thankful that she seems of one mind with him now that she understands what he means.

"I only say this to you all for love of you, my children. The world as we know it is ever shifting and changing... you never know where danger may lurk."

_I_ _may_ _not know where danger lurks_, Nelyo thinks to himself, _but I know where it does not. It does not lurk with Findekano, and I am certain of this._

Lost in his own thoughts, the expression on his face is one of distress at these thoughts of strife within the family.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I notice his distress, and grasp his hand lightly. I whisper to him:

"Ava rúcë, Nelyo."
("Fear not, Nelyo.")


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel knows the thoughts of her son, and speaks:

"Be careful, only. Even Findekano may have a heart that is, stern."

But in her heart she believes this not, and knows well that Fingolfin and his sons are loyal and honest.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Nelyo smiles gratefully at Fëanoriel, but his attention is turned towards Nerdanel and her words dishearten him. Is she really becoming more suspicious of everyone like Father is? Or is she simply trying to create peace by outwardly agreeing with her husband? Mother is a peacemaker at the core, so if that is indeed her intent, Nelyo decides to respect it and remain silent.

"It is settled, then," says Fëanor as he takes one last sip of wine from a chalice. "We shall depart for the House of Nolofinwë first thing in the morning, and I expect you all to come prepared, in more ways than one."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel adds:

"Indeed. And don't neglect appearance. You have fine clothing. Find it, and put it on. Finwe shall be present."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"Did you hear that, Nelyo?" teases Celegorm, grinning. "Mother says to not neglect appearance. I suppose you must try to get your hair looking presentable, for once!"

Nelyo rolls his eyes. He has long struggled with his wild and unruly curls, but he has never cared too strongly about it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks on:

"Do you all understand?"

They all nod.

"Then, you may leave the table... And make your own preparations as you see fit."

The sons start to get up from the table, and Caranthir walks towards Maedhros and Feanoriel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

Soon I take Maedhros' hand, ignoring Celegorm's comment, and we proceed to walk down a few mahogany corridors that remain ever broad and wide. I turn to him, stopping halfway, gaze into his eyes. My voice is warm, yet mingled with passion:

"Nelyo...I am glad that you have been ever close to me. No matter what, do not leave me. Remain with me. Do not flee from those who love you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"Of course I'll never leave you, dear sister. I'm thankful for our bond, too," says Nelyo, giving her hand a gentle squeeze, but a bit perplexed as to what brought on this suddenly sentimental speech. It concerns him a little-- is she worried about something? "Why do you think I would? Is something wrong?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I gaze down, uncertain of how to respond.

"I..."

But before I can speak any further, a vision flashes before my eyes, one that only I can see. My eyes widen, and my legs give way, my body slipping towards the ground.

_8 swords that are raised in the air. The sky is filled with darkness. There is no light anymore. There is one who stands a little distance apart from them, their sword drawn yet not raised._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Maglor turns and rushes toward her.

"Feanoriel?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"Fëanoriel!" Nelyo cries, catching her before she can hit the ground and rushing her over to a nearby velvet sofa. "What's the matter? Are you all right?"

He doesn't know what is happening to his sister, but if he is to lose her... it is a thought he has never before comprehended.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel rushes over also, concern engraved on her face.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

My eyes are wide as more of it comes to me.

_The same one still stands distant, but takes a single step forward. The rest gaze upon them, but they do not yet move forward. It seems they are uncertain with something, with a great decision._

But no more is revealed. My breaths are swift and come in irregular gasps, but such lasts only a moment before my breathing slows down to a regular pace. My strength melts away and my eyes close as I fall limp in Maedhros' arms.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Maglor finds concern in this, and he immediately comes ever the closer to her, and grasps her hand. He speaks:

"Feanoriel! Feanorie! Mother! Father! Feanorie she, she's gone limp!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

A surge of panic overtakes Nelyo as he watches his sister faint. Such a thing has never happened to any of them before-- as immortal Elves, they never are sick or weak, and the Children of Fëanor have never faced real physical danger before.

"Fëanoriel-- wake up, please, don't do this to me," he begs, shaking her gently.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"Get the others, mother, father... She may need aid."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Amras rushes to get Fëanor as all the brothers crowd around their sister, and once Fëanor hears what has happened, he moves swiftly to the scene. His face is grim and dark with concern.

"What has happened?" he demands, and all the brothers erupt into chaos trying to explain, so he waves his hand to silence them. "Everyone, silence. Nelyo, what has happened?"

"I... I don't know," Nelyo says quietly, his gaze not leaving his sister's face. "We were talking, and she asked me to stay by her side... then she collapsed."

"Curious. Everyone, step back, give her some room." The brothers obediently part, except Nelyo, who hates to leave her side, and he anxiously holds her hand.

"All of you," says Fëanor, gently, but sternly.

Nelyo cannot disobey his father, so he steps back, but his gaze remains fixated on Fëanoriel.

Now Fëanor takes her hand, and gazes deeply into her face, as if studying something about her. Finally, he glances up and speaks to the rest. "I feel her fëa is strong, still. I do not know why she sleeps."

He effortlessly carries her in his arms up towards her chambers, where he lays her to rest. But Fëanor's mind is reeling, because the last time he saw someone in a sleep like this, it was his mother, and she has never awoken.

"Nerdanel, remain with me here till she awakes," Fëanor says. "Nelyo, you may stay too. The rest of you may take turns, starting with Maglor."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel kneels down beside her daughter, stroking her hair gently back and kissing her forehead. She speaks:

"Oh, Feanorie..."

Maglor sits close beside her also, and he begins a small song, quiet and toned, but beautiful:

_As the spring rises with flowers,
And swift then comes the dawn,
The night will not have vict'ry..
The day goes ever on...

Oh do not worry,
Oh do not flee..
More lay in future days,
To be...._

He gazes on her face, his eyes almost clouding with tears, as he goes on:

_When darkness comes and,
Takes all the light away...
Rise and remember,
We have a word to say...

The Light,
The Star,
Iluvatar...

The Valar sing,
And dance,
And we may,
have a chance..._

But as he sings he notices that his father may be unpleased with his words, so he ceases, for a moment leastways.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

(Timeskip to when Fëanoriel awakes)

I know not of how long it is when I awaken from this solemn slumber of mine. My eyes slowly adjust to the surroundings, and soon I realise that I am in my own chambers. My voice sounds dry and broken, and my head hurts, though still I speak:

_"How long...hath it been? I remember something...before I knew no more."_

I attempt to rise, though Fëanor pushes me down gently, bids me to rest and recover my strength.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Nelyo has been vigilant, remaining by his sister's side as his brothers came and went. He never grew weary of it, though his worry increased tenfold with each passing hour, and the grim looks on his father's face gave him no reassurances either.

When she awakes, he gives a cry of joy and gently takes her hand. "It has been a little while, Fëanoriel, but fear not, we are only glad to see you well."

"Hush, Nelyo. Let her rest," says Fëanor, though even he is smiling. He can't describe his relief... he's not sure he could bear to lose another woman in his family to eternal sleep.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

My voice rings out, almost as though it is of another.

"Yet I cannot rest in heart and fëa. I saw many things...dark and grim...many things that I would not wish to happen, things that shall bring darkness upon these lands and beyond upon the strike of an ancient fire. I do not wish to tell you of such things. I feel as though they were meant to be seen only by myself, that the Valar had given them to me, to be seen by my eyes only. Darkness upon ashen soil...these things shall come to pass, and how greatly I wish they would not, but I cannot alter such."​


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel comes close to her daughter and speaks:

"Ah, Feanorie... Speak not of such. Just rest.."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Nelyo is unsettled-- and, truth be told, confused and a little frustrated. His sister sounds strangely unlike herself, even though it is still her voice speaking-- eerily calm, despite claiming having seen visions of darkness. Has she been overtaken by some spirit of prophecy? He hopes not, and chooses to believe that she will be herself again soon.

His frustration is that she won't tell him what she saw. Are the two of them not a pair, sharing a closer bond than perhaps any of the other Children of Fëanor? After all this worry he has suffered, he won't know the reason for it?

But he does not express this, for his care for her is greater than his personal feelings. This is not the time to deal with dark prophecies and secrets anyway.

"Your mother is right," says Fëanor, concealing his own concern over her words. Anything that bodes danger to his House or his family is a deep concern to him, of course, but he trusts he will discern the truth later. "We will stay here with you unless you wish us to leave, until you have recovered your strength."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

And Maglor speaks:

"You believe the Valar have given you this vision?"

Nerdanel interrupts:

"The Valar are silent, and better that way."

And to Maglor she whispers, almost with a grinding of teeth.

"Don't talk about that with your father."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

But I give a quick glance towards Maglor. At the moment in which he catches my eye, I nod. I rise, despite Father's protests, and I tell them that I wish for only Maedhros to be beside me for now.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanor blinks in mild surprise, that his daughter chooses only Nelyo to remain with her, but he will not question or deny his daughter's wish at a time like this. "Of course," he says, and motioning to everyone else, bids them all to follow him out of the room.

He lingers back near her door, tempted at first to remain and listen to what he could, but he catches a disapproving look from his wife and follows her out of the hallway, well away from his daughter's chambers.

"This causes me great concern," he says to Nerdanel. "We must find some way to convince her to tell us what this is about. I cannot sit idly by if our House is in danger!"

Meanwhile, Nelyo is relieved that Fëanoriel wishes him to stay; that sounds like her true self, the sister he knows best.

"What really happened?" he whispered. "You know you can trust me with your life, can you not? There's nothing I wouldn't keep safe from our brothers, and even Mother and Father. I just want to make sure you really are all right."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel responds to her husband:

"Feanor... She is only a child. This is no doubt some dream, or some fantasy. Maglor has written songs of things that have never happened, Celegorm has spoken of animals that don't exist... It is imagination. Doubtless, she was only keyed from the supper discussion."

She wants to calm everything down, but seems to have some idea that this may be a real matter.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I lean back in Maedhros' arms and whisper to him softly:

"Those visions I saw, of swords and darkness, of burning ships and tears unnumbered amidst battles of sudden flame beyond Valinor in the Outer Lands..."

My voice fades for a little before it continues:

"...they were of ourselves. Our own deeds."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"I hope you are right," says Fëanor, though the excuse feels shallow to him. Maglor has never gone into an unnatural sleep when composing his fantasy songs, nor has he ever written of doom and destruction to their family and their House. "I cannot imagine what must have caused this incident, however, and I cannot in good conscience simply forget about it and assume all is well with our daughter.:

~~

A chill races up Nelyo's spine as Fëanoriel says this. "Us?" he repeats back, numbly. "Are you sure?"

He doesn't doubt her, of course. He is only hoping for any possibility that the future isn't all bad for their family.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I gaze deeply into his eyes, gripping his shoulders.

"I am sure, Nelyo. I had seen it all...aided by the Valar. And now that I think more about it, I know which Vala might have sent them to me. For there are only two that are counted amongst the Fëanturi, and only one of those two knows much of the bidding of future moments."

My eyes do not leave his gaze.

"Do you know of which Vala I speak of, Nelyo?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel looks towards him, massaging his shoulders gently to calm him down. She speaks:

"Don't worry, love. I'm not saying that this is unimportant. We need to look out for Feanorie, yes, and all our children... I just don't think this is the truth. I mean, the Valar sent it? The Valar don't exist.. Or if they do.."

She suddenly feels as though she went too far in trying to soothe him, and in her heart, she knows that she was not completely truthful.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"I hope it's not the truth," Fëanor says grimly. "It mustn't be..."

Yet he can hear his wife's voice falter with uncertainty, and his eyes narrow. "Oh, the Valar are real, certainly, but it is plain they care not for us!"

But as quickly as it came, his defensiveness dissipates like a candle suddenly blown out. "Let us not argue about such things," he says gently. "The important thing is that we ensure our daughter is well. I'm inclined to send messengers to Nolofinwë and tell him we will be delayed. But I do not wish him to know the reason why."

~~

Nelyo nods slowly. All the children know of the Valar, of course, and know which ones have which domains. "Vairë," he says softly. "Do you... do you know for sure that this is of her? And why did this happen, do you think? What good is it for us to know a future if we cannot do anything to stop it?"

It feels so hopeless to think of such things, yet Nelyo is never one to be completely devoid of hope. There has to be some way for the future to be altered; surely it cannot be set in stone.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I shake my head.

"It's not Vairë, Nelyo. For she is not of the Fëanturi. But another with her is..."

I gaze deeply into his eyes, almost reading his thoughts.

"...Námo Mandos. He sent them to me. I am quite sure of it. For Vairë knows of the past, but Námo...he knows of the future. And those visions _were_ of the future."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks to Feanor:

"Indeed. My concern for our daughter far surpasses the desire I hold to see your brother, and our family twain. I shall speak with Feanorie, and afterward, I shall decide on what to send as word."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanor nods in agreement. "A wise decision. Whenever she is strong enough to travel, we shall go."

~~

Nelyo shivers slightly. Mandos... perhaps the most frightening of the Valar, save for Melkor. No Elf ever wants to end up in his halls, since they were not designed for it.

"So what are we to do about this?" he asks. "Surely there must be something we can do, if the Valar have indeed shown you this."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel offers a smile, and speaks:

"Indeed."

She sighs.

"I know these things worry you. But they need not."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I notice the fear in Nelyo's eyes, and I embrace him tightly. My voice is as soft as usual:

"But I fear neither Mandos nor his Halls. Though I cannot tell why."

I gaze down for a brief moment before I look at him again.

"Since Fëanor is the prime mover of all this...and seeing how the theft of the Silmarils shall mostly bring about this doom-"

I stop for a moment, inhaling a shaky breath before continuing:

"-new ones must be made, before the Light of the Two Trees fade forever...but how are we to convince him of this? It all seems too...far-fetched. I fear Father will not believe me."

I shake my head, trying to rid the memories of the visions from earlier, yet find that I cannot. 

For some reason, I fear these visions he has sent me more than he himself. Most would consider it the other way round, like how Nelyo did just moments ago. I know there must be some purpose behind all this. 

Yet only Time shall reveal all.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

"I must worry, since I am responsible to protect you and everyone else who dwells in this House," Fëanor says with a sad smile. "It is the curse of leadership, I suppose. Come now, shall we see if our daughter is ready to see us, and determine what word to send to Nolofinwë?"

~~

"Father's Silmarils, _stolen? _And the Two Trees..._" _This information causes Nelyo's mind to reel with possibilities. He can begin to understand how disastrous events might take place if such a thing happened. Those Silmarils were Father's proudest creation, the thing he loved most in the world, second only to his family. Father would be bent on revenge upon whomever stole them, and that could be disastrous.

Nelyo wondered what he himself might do in such a situation. Three gems did not seem worth so much trouble without the other, and far worse thing Fëanoriel mentioned: the darkening of the Two Trees.

He could understand what his sister was proposing. Making more Silmarils could ensure that more light from those Trees would be preserved, and not all would be lost.

"I hope Father would believe you-- I know he'd never doubt your sincerity, but you know how he is towards anything higher than himself. The Valar, the Maia, any prophecies... he is too proud to accept any authority other than his own."

After thinking a little more, he adds, "But even if we did convince him to make more, how would we know that the other ones would not also be stolen, or that he wouldn't still risk everything to save the original ones?"

A knock on their door startled them both into silence.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I glance at Maedhros uneasily, and pray to the Valar and Ilúvatar that Mother and Father had not heard anything of what we said. At least now was not supposed to be the time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

The knock sounds once more, and the voice of Nerdanel follows it:

"Feanorie? Feanorie! We wish to speak with you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I glance up at Mother, and tentatively follow her out of the room, to where she leads me.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a soft sigh, and speaks:

"Feanorie... How are you feeling, my love?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I glance up at her, unsure of what to say.

"Better, but only in hróa, not in fëa. Too many things trouble me, and I am certain they are real. They will happen."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel reaches and embraces her as if she was a little child, stroking her hair, and giving her love. She speaks:

"Ah.. Would that the world was simple..."

She sighs, going on:

"Will you have the strength to travel to the feast, on the morrow?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanor hears a bit of anxious whispering of... something... between his eldest two children, and they fall into hushed silence at his knock. He tries not to overthink it, but he gets an odd feeling that the two of them are up to something or hiding something. And when he and Nerdanel enter the room, they both look wide-eyed and spooked.

"I wish you felt better in all respects, daughter," he says gently. "It would be wise, I think, for you to tell us what you saw. If there is danger, I can help."

Of course, he is completely oblivious to the fact that _he _is at the center of all the foretold doom.

Nelyo's glance darts back and forth between his father and sister, and he keeps silent. Father may seem gentle now, but he could turn at the fall of a leaf, and he is not sure of this is a good time to share their knowledge.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

So I inquire of Father, a strange question perhaps, yet I must ask.

"Father, I know that there is no way you could possibly make another three Silmarilli, for the essence of your very fëa had been intertwined within them. But what if there was some way...that I could try creating something similar that will preserve more of the Light of the Two Trees?"

And all that are present in the room give me looks of great astonishment.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance of both confusion and disbelief. The Silmarils were a prized posession of Feanor, yet aside from that, they had little use at the time. Very odd this seemed, and not in the best of ways.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

Fëanor stares at his daughter in shocked confusion. He stifles a laugh, not out of humor but because he is shocked by what seems, to him, like a ridiculous request.

"What need have we for more Silmarils?" he asks in amazement. "Are the ones of my creation imperfect, or insufficient?"

Nelyo shifts uncomfortably and avoids everyone else's gazes. Of course Father would never understand, though perhaps he might still if the full vision were explained to him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I hold up my hands in surrender.

"Of course not, Father! Forgive me...such was not my intention. But I ask of this only to preserve..."

My voice sinks to a murmur, and I kneel beside him.

"...the three that shall be lost to us forever."

There is no hiding it now; I have revealed it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel widens her eyes at this statement, and she speaks:

"Child, are you well?"

She sighs, walking towards her.

"Lost to us? What kind of oracle is this? Do you need some water?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 16, 2022)

For a long and terrifying moment, Fëanor is silent. A grim shadow falls over his face, and everyone holds their breath, bracing themselves for what may become a blazing reaction.

"_Lost...forever_?" he whispers, almost hisses, his eyes narrowing. "Is this what you saw in your vision?"

Despite the looks of his reaction, he is not angry at Fëanoriel, nor does he doubt her, but the thought of his precious creation being lost shakes him to the core.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I widen my eyes. How am I supposed to explain all the details at once? Surely he would not understand...

But I quickly regain my composure, and despite my efforts to remain collected, I cannot. I grip onto Father's robes tightly:

"They will indeed be lost...all 3 of them. Darkness shall steal them, and thus many shall leave and forsake this Blessed Realm in an attempt to bring back the Silmarils, yet to no avail. Ships shall be burned, Elven kin slain, and light lost to our hold forever. Many will fall...few will remain...yet still I do not know of all. This is why I ask for a way to make new ones...before these current 3 are lost."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel glances back and forth at her husband and daughter, and she speaks:

"Surely this isn't.. real... Why, any of this?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I wipe away my tears, seemingly unnumbered yet for some reason I am able to stop them.

"You think it is not real because you do not understand any of this, Mother. Heed the Will of the Valar, or else all will be lost."

With these words, I run out of the door, and down a flight of stairs, weaving my way through many turns and different pathways until at last I find my own place of solace, a different room this time. The light of Telperion gleaming into the windows provide me a sense of serenity and comfort that I need upon these moments. For long I gaze at the silver tree, and my thoughts reach out to it:

_If only there was some second way in which your light could be spared, Telperion, Laurelin. Tell me of how..._

The light shines a little brighter, and hope rises in my heart for a single moment before it fades to its normal hue.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Nerdanel stands and looks deeply at Feanor, her heart confused and troubled. At great length, she speaks:

"What do you make of all of this? The Valar want no dealings with us... And we want no dealings with them, nor their dealings with our children."

Her voice grows grim on the final words, and she glances downwards.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I open the window, and the fresh breezes refresh me. I give internal thanks to Manwë before I gaze towards the Trees once more, but no more response do I acknowledge from them.

Yet still I am not disheartened. I take a few steps back, and sit down upon a velvet couch nearby. I ponder, and I muse. I remember reading a book in my earlier years, of how a dark power had been imprisoned. Yet for how long? Would this same dark power be released in order to unleash his darkness upon these lands, steal the light of these lands, and...

And suddenly it all makes sense.

Moringotto. That was his name.

Suddenly, dread fills my heart. If he is released from wherever he is imprisoned within...nothing will end well. No wonder Mandos had sent these visions to me - but how much time did we have left? I do not know, yet something within me tells me not much longer.

I must find some way.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

A knock rings out on her door.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I do not rise, but only speak.

"Who is it? Who comes to see me?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

To the surprise of Feanoriel, it is Celegorm. He speaks:

"Celegorm Turcafinwe. May I come in?"

His tone is stern, and yet gentle.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I widen my eyes. But a slight relief surges through me. At least it is not Mother or Father for now, though I do not hold disrespect towards them.

"Yes, you may."

My tone is soft, and yet unfeeling.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm pushes open the door and walks inside his sister's room. He eyes around the soft decor in the room, and speaks:

"You spoke of the Valar...."

He suddenly feels as though he gave no right introduction, and also that he is rushing. He speaks:

"Forgive me, but, with father... you spoke of the Valar..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I raise an eyebrow.

"I did indeed; I will not deny such. But no matter what Fëanor may say...I hold my faith in the Valar."

My heart sinks, as I realise the weight of my words. It is a first wedge that shall drive us apart, perhaps.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm walks forward. He speaks:

"Who? Did you see them? What do they look like? What did they say?"

He feels immediately a bit too pushy, coming on strong like his brother, Caranthir. Yet all the same, he dismisses this concern, as he is eager to know.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I am surprised, and I narrow my eyes at him, not in suspicion, but rather in astonishment. Did he wish to know as well, just like myself? Perhaps not all was lost...at least not for now.

"The Valar would not take a physical form, Celegorm. And for now, I have not heard anything from them yet...but I feel that I might...very soon."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm gives a glance towards his sister, and seats himself on the edge of a small ottoman near the wall. He speaks:

"Fascinating... Did you, see any signs of them? Anything irregular, curious?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I shake my head. Not yet. It would be too sudden if I had seen them earlier. I gaze out of the window again, and I am glad to see the Trees still shining, but my heart weeps for their eventual fate...unless they could be saved in some way, their light kept and retained within something other than the 3 Silmarils...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm is a bit bewildered, and he gazes towards the window also, coming closer to his sister. He speaks:

"It's the Trees.. isn't it? Something with the Trees..."

He speaks on:

"How do you know any of this is from the Valar?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I keep my eyes fixated on the Trees, though I respond to him:

"We have not received any signs of this from anything else, have we? They are deeply subtle, mysterious, difficult to comprehend at once. Those are the ways of the Valar, though they are not evil. Remember that."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm gives a glance towards the doorway, and walks over to it, closing it swiftly before returning to his former seat. He speaks:

"I know they aren't evil. Father doesn't... I've seen their ways myself."

He recognizes his vulnerability at these words and is uncomfortable. He speaks on:

"But you must tell no one."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 16, 2022)

I nod before gazing into his eyes. They reflect a passion for hunting. I hold him close to me, tells him that I am glad I am not the only one. I embrace him, and whisper:

"Oromë, right?"

And he nods. 

But before I can continue, I hear another voice in my head. Sweet and gentle; soft, yet mystical. It is not the voice of any in our family, nor of any of the Eldar, even. Something within me instinctively tells me it is the voice of a Valië, and it seems Celegorm has some reaction to it also, though he hears it not as clearly as I can.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Celegorm seems to give a shudder, startled, and speaks to Feanoriel:

"What? Who is that?"

He places his hand down against the soft cushion, moving a bit. He speaks:

"Who-who is she?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I close my eyes as I attempt to discern who it might be. I grasp his hand softly, and in a whisper I tell him:

"Vairë...I should think."

And then I realise something. Mandos sent me the visions, that Maedhros knows about. Now Vairë intervenes to aid us...when Celegorm is here. This would indeed become very intriguing...for both of these Valar are linked by the element of Time. They must have heard me, when I thought that time would be running out, and now I hear the voice of Vairë...

It all makes sense.

I turn to Celegorm, and quietly ask of him:

"Is the door locked? If not, please do. We must let no other enter, to hear of this. And speak to the Valar in thought, for such are their ways, and we must respond to them similarly."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Celegorm nods as a swift chill seems to environ the room, followed by a brisk wind almost that of a dream. Celegorm exclaims:

"Who is this? What should we do?"

He rises and draws his small sword, only the length of a large dagger and holds it out before him. 

A song, an echoing peaceful melody rings out in the room, and all the candlelight is suddenly snuffed out, and replaced with a beautiful pale blue, white and lavender shade. The vocalizing continues, growing into a flowing melody, and it was clear they heard a voice behind it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I stand in front of Celegorm, though my thought is directed towards the Valie:

_Vairë...is it you? For indeed I hear thy voice, thy melody of softness, that encapsulates the Grace of the Ainulindalë within it..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Celegorm glances about the room, scanning it with his keen eyes. This seems odd, but too odd. The meetings with Orome in the forest seem somehow more approachable to him than this, and it confuses him in every way about it. A poignant fear starting to rise within him that they may indeed be dealing with the Valar, he leaps forward from behind Feanoriel and stands before her, a protector, always a protector. He draws then his sword from its sheath and lays back his dagger. He speaks:

"We must get out of here, quickly, before anything else happens! Father is right! The dealings of the Valar are not our portion!"

And with this, he seizes the hand of Feanoriel into his own and begins to run towards the door, swinging his sword before him to defend and protect his sister, and himself.

Meanwhile, in the courts of the house of Feanor, the brothers of Nelyo see little reason why Maedhros seems the favored one of their sister. And two, the youngest twins, Amrod and Amras come beside him as he walks up the halls. Amrod speaks, tugging at the garment of his brother to slow his pace:

"So, what was that about?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

My thoughts switch back to the present, and despite Celegorm's insistence, I stand my ground.

"Hang on! We don't know what she might be telling to try us! If truly you wish not to deal with such, then leave for your safety, and let me hear what she has to say! For indeed the Valar know well of their purpose, and what they must do! They never intervene unless they must, by the Will of Ilúvatar!"

Though deep down I fear I have gone too far in my words, that Celegorm may now hold disdain towards me because of such.​


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo was shocked and a bit disheartened to see Fëanoriel flee so suddenly-- he had tried to go after her, but some questioning from Mother and Father had stopped him. He held true to his promise, though, and didn't tell them a word of his sister's secrets beyond what she had already told them.

Now that that is over, he takes to wandering aimlessly about the courtyards, thinking over everything that had transpired, and wondering where his sister has gone off to.

"Of what do you speak?" he asks his little twin brothers as they approach him. "My conversation with Mother and Father, or with Fëanoriel, or something else?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Celegorm breathes deeply in attempt to calm himself. He speaks:

"What good is my leaving when my concern is for your safety, not my own?"

He glances about, his sword swinging to and fro and the pale light seeming to environ the room in which they stand. He goes on:

"Father told us that we are to protect and defend what we love, passionately. I cannot leave you."

Yet his words are further of necessity than of actual love. In reality, he felt the need to protect, but within, he hoped his sister would simply leave. The light grew further and further, brighter and yet it seemed it was soft and approachable.

Celegorm swings his sword once more, this time directed to where he thinks the voice is coming from, as it persists.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amrod continues, grabbing a piece of grass from a nearby plant and pulling it from the ground. He speaks:

"Oh come on, Nelyo. You're not that dense-"

The other brother interrupts:

"Is he?"

Amrod continues:

"Your conversation with Feanoriel, and her fainting? What do you know about all of this?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo rolls his eyes at their tease; such bickering is common within their family, and he does not reply to it.

Instead, he tells them exactly what he has been telling Mother and Father:

"She had a vision of darkness and doom, and Father's Silmarils were stolen. I know it has caused her great distress, but I do not know why she left me so suddenly."

The response feels almost rehearsed at this point. He is growing weary of these conversations.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

Despite Celegorm's insistence yet again, I walk towards the source of the light, of the voice. As I come closer to it, I feel a sense of serenity and peace that I have never felt before. It is heavenly, soothing, utterly tranquil.

_So, such is the Grace of the Valar, as they say._

I do not fear this presence, this calming light. What reason have I to fear the Powers? They uphold Arda and Ea with their otherworldly Grace; one had already intervened, now a second. If they must come to me, let it be. They have their reasons, their purposes for doing so, and I would not prevent them, and I cannot anyways. 

_Valar valuvar_. (Will of the Valar be done.) If I must be the only one to uphold this phrase in my entire family, so be it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Amras gives a response:

"Father's Silmarils? Oh, you better pray not. He'd kill anyone who took them. He loves them more than anything."

Amrod continues:

"She's probably best just to keep it to herself. Father wouldn't want any interference. Where is she now?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The pale and tranquil light seems to become more and more poignant, and then, in the midst, a figure of a beautiful woman is seen, and yet it is only seen as a silhouette, and little do they see of her. Celegorm charges forward into the light, his sword striking a piece of the Valie's cloak, and the cut piece falls on the ground beside her. Celegorm remains before his sister, speaking:

"Leave. Leave before something else happens. Father wants no dealings with the Valar, and neither should we."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

But his voice seems too far and distant, sadly. Almost as if I cannot hear him. The light seems blinding to him, yet not to myself. For my own eyes, it is just right, almost as if it were tailored to suit my preferences. I walk ever further onwards as I gain proximity, and the light surrounds me, my own figure now being almost imperceptible to my brother as the light fully environs me.

It was not my intention to leave him, yet I know well that the Valar would certainly not separate a family member from the rest of their kin. Thus it is not a leaving, but only a distance; yet for how long it shall be, I cannot tell, nor would I wish to know.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

"I know," Nelyo sighs, still grappling in his mind with Fëanoriel's idea of forging additional Silmarils, and if such a plan would work or if they would still be stolen along with the rest. If anything, there could be twice the opportunity for tragedy if they had six instead of three to be stolen-- and two heartbroken creators rather than one. "She and I have already discussed it a little with Father. The two of you would be wise not to bring it up again, unless you have an appetite for his wrath."

And he shrugs at their second question. "I've been looking all over for her, but I do not know where she is gone. I can't comprehend why she would not have told me..."

His voice trails off. He is so used to being Fëanoriel's closest confidante that it disturbs him to have anything that she has kept secret from him. She already told him all about the vision, so why disappear in secret?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

The voice of Vaire seems to persist and Celegorm yells, his eyes closed to the blinding light:

"Feanoriel! We must get out!"

The voice of Vaire seems to come again, this time a certain speech, a speech of peacefulness, a command to not fear. Yet Celegorm is frightened all the same. He rushes back, towards the door, unlocking it quickly and swinging it open, and as he does, everything seems to vanish and become just as it was, the flames returning to their shade, and the figure of the Valie gone, aside for the piece of her cloak still laid on the floor. Celegorm walks inside, speaking:

"Feanoriel, you must come."

He now questions whether Feanoriel will be angry at him, as he grabs her hand and tries to lead her out.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amrod chimes with another word:

"Father hates anything like that. Any threat, he despises it. If you suggest us not to talk, neither should you."

Amras continues:

"I can comprehend why she left."

Nelyo seems to give a bit of intrigue at this, until Amras goes on:

"Same reason I do. You're not really a joy to be around."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo is unsure if his brothers are joking, as they often do, or if there is some real malice behind their words. Under normal circumstances, he would have laughed it off, but given the strain and tension amongst the family tonight, he is wary.

He chooses to play it safe and pretend it's simply a joke.

"Oh, really?" he says with a smile. "If I'm not a joy to be around, the two of you are even less of a joy, for you have never learned your manners."

He waits and carefully judges their reaction.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

Tears flow forth from my eyes, and this time they seem unnumbered. My voice grows with every moment until it commands power and defiance:

_"Why...Celegorm...why? I had a chance...I needed it! Yet now she is gone, all because of you!"_

I swiftly rush outwards to wherever the exits may be, and I am glad that none stop my path. Soon I find myself outside, and as I see the Light of the Two Trees I rush forward to them and sink to my knees, my tears spilling ever the faster.

I need to find some way to communicate with the Valar again...but how?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

For a moment, Celegorm questions whether he should follow after her, for he is worried about her. After much thought, he settles upon preparing for the journey of the next day, and then, if she has not returned, going to find her. He also thought about telling his father or mother, since he guess well where she was going. As he starts to leave the room, the small piece of cloak seems to catch his eye, and he walks forward to it, grasping it and lifting it. It felt soft, as that of velvet, yet greater, and it was light as a feather. He places it within a satchel that he bears, and walks down the hall, closer to his own room, and that of his father. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amras gives a huff and speaks:

"Aye, brother.. When would I learn? Too busy providing for the entire kingdom."

Amrod continues:

"Yea. At least he's loyal, and consistent. Shows up instead of staying behind. That's something."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo still can't quite read the twins, but he rolls his eyes at their implication of the hunting trip from earlier.

"Can you all really not put that out of your minds? Out of all the hundreds and thousands of hunting trips I have gone on with you all, the one I choose not to go on is the one that ever burns in your memory? And you say _I _am dense!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I lie down between both Trees, their light environing me, but still they do not calm me. My tears have dried, and my thoughts wander.

_Vaire...if you may still hear me...answer me. I need you to tell me what I need to do. The Light of the Two Trees must be preserved in some other way before all is too late. You who stands as Weaver of Time...hearken to my plea, if you may..._

And I wait for a potential response as I close my eyes and listen.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

One comes from beside the trees, and walks beside Feanoriel, and speaks:

"Are you lost? What do you seek?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Amrod gives a huff, and adds another word:

"Did you just call _us _dense?"

Amras seems even more angered:

"Oh you shall regret that, brother!"

And as he says this, Amras raises his hand in a fist shaking it towards Nelyo, and Amrod stands close behind to back him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I rise hastily, and I stand my guard.

"Who are you? Tell me swiftly, and reveal yourself."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo's eyes widen in shock as he begins to understand the twin's true feelings. Their faces are both flushed red, and their fists tighten and they stand in a fighting stance.

This family has never been the most peaceable one. Insults have always been exchanged, some more serious than others, but it has never come to a real, physical fight. And Nelyo does not wish today to become the first exception.

Now, he can take them both if he has to. He is the oldest, far taller than any of his brothers, and despite their accusations of him being a docile gardener, he dutifully trains every day in fencing and archery. But to lay a hand on one of his younger brothers, even if in self-defense, grieves him more than anything else.

"Peace, brothers," he says softly, raising his hands and backing away, indicating he does not wish to fight them. "It's all in jest. Did you not just call me dense a few minutes ago?"

And, more quietly, he adds, "Whatever have I done to you to make you feel this way?"

~~

Apparently, no one seems to know where Fëanoriel is, and this is the only thing still stressing and frustrating Fëanor as preparations are made for the journey. Otherwise, provisions are being packed, and most of the children are resting before tomorrow's travels.

He hears some movement near his chambers and spots Celegorm hastily darting into his chambers. This feels a little suspicious.

Fëanor approaches his son's door and knocks on it. "Celegorm? A word?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

The woman, cloaked approaches further to Feanoriel. She speaks:

"I am a daughter of Valinor. And you? Who are you? And what do you seek here?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amrod and Amras look at each other and whisper amongst themselves, almost in an argument. Amrod first, yet they seem to take turns:

"He means no harm."

"Are you certain of that? He called us dense. It's not nice. He's a peaceful one. We can take him."

"But I'm not sure we should."

"Why?"

"Our journey is tomorrow."

"Relax, brother. I'm not drawing my sword, unless..."

"You've gone insane. Too much time with Caranthir has not done you well, my brother."

"Oh stop being like this. He's the eldest, and the worst of them all."

"I don't like him either but I just don't know if it's our place to serve justice."

"What would father do?"

"I don't know. Father is passionate, but not violent."

"Did you see his wrath earlier? Father would slay him."

"But you're not going to-"

"Of course not. Just teach him not to meddle with us."

"And how exactly?"

"This."

Amras walked forward, his face coursing with anger, and he rose a fist against his brother, his other hand laid fast on the hilt of his dagger. The other brother, Amrod, stood beside, his fists raised also in anger, as Amras draws a first blow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Celegorm seems a bit startled at the sound of his father's voice, and speaks in response:

"Of course, father. What is it?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I gaze upon the figure. She doesn't seem to hold any ill intention, and for that I am glad and relieved. She calls herself a _daughter of Valinor _- a vague term, I must say.

"Feanoriel I am, the only daughter of Feanor. And I seek a way to preserve the Light of the Two Trees. Tell me, if this knowledge you hold."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo grows more and more confused-- and dismayed-- hearing the twins argue. He pales when they mention drawing swords-- so it really has come to this? They really mean him real, physical harm? And they seem to think that Father would _kill_ him? No, Father isn't that cruel, no one in the family is... or so he had previously thought.

Once he realizes their true intentions, he's beginning to regret that he is not carrying a sword. He doesn't normally carry a sword everywhere like Father does. He's not that paranoid.

And yet he'd almost rather get hurt than draw weapons on his own brothers.

"_Meddle_ with you? What--" he manages to say before Amras raises a fist at him. His reflexes are quick, and he blocks the punch with his own wrist, grabs Amras' arm and uses the momentum to pull him downwards. Meanwhile, he's keeping an eye on Amrod.

"I urge you to stop. I can take you both, but I'd really rather not."

~~

"Your sister Fëanoriel seems nowhere to be found," says Fëanor, observing the startled look in Celegorm's eyes. "It seems as though you just got back from somewhere. Do you have any idea where she is?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Amras heaves a heavy breath as he is drawn towards the ground. Glancing outward, he spots his brother, Amrod and speaks:

"You're not going to betray me, brother, are you?"

Amrod gives a look of both confusion and discomfort. Amras goes on:

"Remember what father said on the hike up. Use it."

Amrod gives a glance down at the hilt of his sword, and a slight nod to Amras. 

Amras pulls harshly on Nelyo's legs in order to bring him down, and Amrod leaps forward, his sword drawn and in hand. They stand over their brother, yet the looks on their faces are like night and day. Amras is clearly gladdened, yet his brother shows little amusement. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The figure gives a smile, turning and glancing about, she speaks:

"Feanoriel, a beautiful name. A passionate name... Yes, I know much of the Trees, for the artists give insight into their paintings, nay?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Celgorm glances down to the floor, and speaks: 

"I was with her. I may know where she.. where she went."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I smile, and take a step forth.

"Indeed, I figured you would know much, or else you would not have come to me. All have purpose in Arda. Feanor hath crafted three Silmarils, but it will not be enough. I seek to craft a fourth, to place much of my own essence into it, and capture as much of the Light of the Trees as possible. Runyaril I shall name it, for it will gleam with a fiery red radiance, akin to that of my own heart. 

Tell me...daughter of Valinor. How shall I craft it?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

The irony is strong when Amrod and Amras speak of betrayal.

Just as Nelyo knows about points of leverage, so does Amras, and in the blink of an eye he's on the ground and the twins are standing over him. Yet, he is not totally vanquished, and he grabs them both at once by the ankle, pulls them down, and springs up.

His focus is on Amrod's sword, since he has not seen Amras' dagger. If he can get it out of his hand, he can end this fight peaceably.

It's risky, since Amrod still holds the sword, which forces some distance between him and Nelyo. But while he's down, Nelyo pins him there and grabs his sword arm, hoping he can find some way to get the sword out of his hand.

"Drop it, Amrod-- I urge you to stop this nonsense! The two of you will tear this family apart if you keep up."

He knows he should be keeping an eye on Amras too, but for the moment he's distracted with Amrod and his sword.

~~

Fëanor blinks in surprise at this. "And you did not immediately tell me?" he says sternly. "No matter. Where did you see her last?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

The maiden figure moves walking beside the Trees gracefully, almost in a dance. And she speaks:

"Have you the command of the Valar? For indeed you would have something from them, nay? You would have a piece of something, a jewel, or a crafted piece. Have they asked you to make this, to forge this?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amrod glances upwards to Amras and looks upon his brother with inner confliction. He doesn't want to harm Nelyo, not badly, but he doesn't want to let Amras down. In the end, he rises a bit, as much as he can, and tosses the sword as far off as he may, in hopes that Nelyo would not get it. Then, he rises, and from behind Nelyo, Amras draws the dagger and pulls Nelyo closer to him, holding the dagger at him, with his arm and wrist curved around the neck of his brother, so that the dagger faced inward to Nelyo. The twins break into another hushed argument, as Amras holds Nelyo hostage, and Amrod initiates the dicussion:

"What are you doing?"

"Shall I finish him off, brother?"

'No, why, what are you talking about?"

"Father would be angry, and we would get in trouble."

"Unless no one knew..."

"True, but even still they would."

"What if they didn't?"

"Shouldn't we just let him go?"

"Nonsense, what will he learn from that?"

"I don't know."

"You get the sword."

And at his word, Amrod walked and grabbed his sword, coming back towards Nelyo.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Celegorm speaks:

"I think she has gone to the Trees, the two Trees."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I smile yet again.

"The fact that I am standing here, asking this of you, already is by the command of Ilúvatar and the Valar, nay? Or else, why would I have asked of it? For I know what I must do, from the very depths of my fea."

But I keep the knowledge of the visions hidden, as well as the brief encounter with Vaire. I must only say what I need for now, for efficiency.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo can barely believe this is happening-- that his brothers are discussing and debating _killing_ him. This is beyond a petty quarrel between brothers; this is treasonous.

At first, he's frozen and barely dares to breathe. The blade of the knife is so close that he can feel its edge across his neck.

But, he is stronger than Amras, and while Amrod is off getting the sword he struggles, grasping for Amras' arm and attempting to pull it away. It's another risky move, but he'd risk just about anything to end this peaceably, and to get his brothers' hearts back.

"You are going to grieve Father, and Mother, and our sister, when they hear about this," he manages to say.

~~

"The Two Trees..." Fëanor frowns to himself, trying to puzzle out what need his daughter has to go there. Comfort and peace, perhaps? It could be understandable given the hardship of her day.

Still, he cannot simply let her wander about the land in such a state, and it is out of love and concern for her that he says to Celegorm, "Stay here. I will ride out and see if I can find her."

He orders a horse to be fetched and is galloping towards the Trees in a few moments.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

The figure looks gracefully upon Feanoriel, and speaks:

"Indeed so... The Valar have moved your heart. Do you wish to go with me, and with them? For they come to me oft, and I am to them a lovely daughter, or a sister..."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amrod speaks, once again taking turns with his brother:

"He's right. They'll mourn for his loss."

"Don't side with him, who are you with on this?"

"You, of course with you."

"Then do you want him alright?"

"I just think we're rushing it to finish him off."

"Fine. You do your part then."

Amrod glances down and then leaps forward, striking at Nelyo's arm with his sword, and leaving a fairly significant cut. Amras still holds him with the knife, and Amrod stands nearby with the sword.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Celgorm nods and waits for his father.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo cries out, and his efforts to free himself from Amras are weakened by the blow, but he keeps struggling anyway.

"You can't do it, neither of you. I know you can't," he says hoarsely, looking Amrod in the eyes. "We are brothers, and nothing I have ever done to you could justify this. I have always loved you both, and even now I forgive you of this. I only hope you will not tear this family apart by introducing this strife between us."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I gasp a little, and my eyes shine, my heart brims with great hope and jubilation. 

_She is actually inviting me to visit the Valar? _I can hardly believe it; how could I decline? Immediately I respond:

"Bring me to them indeed. I wish to meet them, and to converse with them."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Amrod looks directly into the eyes of Nelyo, and is immediately moved with sympathy, but the words of Amras counter it still:

"Why shouldn't we end it now?"

"He only called us dense, that's hardly worth this kind of anger."

"While we're here, perhaps we should ask him about Feanoriel. He's quiet to tell, but not when he's threatened."

"We can't do this to him. He's our brother."

"So? Just as detestable as would be an enemy. I hate him."

"Don't. Stay your hand. For the sake of mother. She would be heartbroken."

This was the only thing that seemed to move Amras' mind, and Amras speaks:

"Fine. What shall I do with him?"

"What you wish, just don't kill him."

And quickly, the dagger moved from his neck, and the brothers only gave him a few blows, as well as a strike from the dagger of Amras, which cut him. It was enough to knock him down and then they stood walking away, mocking him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

The figure spoke:

"We shall leave tonight. Mayhaps make it by the noon time. And we shall stay with them, if you might..."

The figure produced from her satchel a small lantern, and held it up to the Trees, and it seemed to catch a light, a very mystical light.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I gaze at the light, entranced by its beauty.

"It seems familiar...and yet it soothes my heart. Let us leave as swift as you may, when you are ready. I am deeply honoured and excited to meet and stay with them."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Fëanor, after some time of riding, arrives at the Two Trees, and sure enough, he recognizes his daughter, silhouetted against the brilliant light of the trees, along with a stranger.

Of course, any stranger arouses his suspicion, but more than anything, he only wants his daughter home safe, so he stays his anger, though his hand lingers near his sword just in case.

"Fëanoriel!" he cries. "Come home, daughter. We have all been worried."

~~

Most anyone in Nelyo's situation would have been bitterly cursing his brothers, and perhaps plotting revenge against them, but he had no desire. In his heart he felt no bitterness, only grief which was worse pain than the wounds themselves. He hasn't had a clue of his brother's real malice and hatred for him, but it must have been building up unnoticed for a long time.

And what of Maglor and the rest? Do they hate him just as much? He is certain that he still has his sister's loyalty and affection, but even that wavers when he thinks of how she disappeared without telling him where she went.

With pain and effort, he staggers to his feet, though he's not sure where he should go or what he should do about all this. Despite his wounds, he's half inclined to go to the forest and sit in peace for a while before having to face any of his family members again. Fëanor will be disappointed and ashamed of him, and he's not sure he can bear that, nor can he bear to accuse his brothers and start a huge conflict within the family.

He decides that this is what he needs most, for the wounds are not terribly severe. He can manage for a bit without receiving help.

So he limps off and finds a tranquil spot, staring at the gentle movements of the rustling trees, and tries to forget about everything.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

But I stay, and yet I respond, my tone aggravated and concerned:

"Father! Do you not see how beautiful this light is?"

And I turn back to the figure, and whisper:

"Please. I wish to see them..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

The cloaked figure speaks:

"Come."

And with this, she holds out her hand, a soft and pale color, illuminated by the light of the Trees, and in her other hand she bears the lantern.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The brothers then speak amongst themselves, beginning with Amras:

"That will teach him."

"Why did you strike him?"

"You said I could do what I wished, brother. I wished."

"Mother won't be happy."

"She won't know it's us."

"Oh really? You don't think he'll tell?"

"If he tells, that will be the last word he says."

"You'd still kill him?"

"Of course. It would be self defense."

"And how?"

"Listen, just stay quiet. I'll threaten him before he says a word. And all the same, we can tell father it was playful."

"But we hurt him-"

"Father will see that as weakness on his part. We just say that we were having a duel, and he lost."

"Fine. I suppose that's a decent plan."

'It is. But I doubt he'll say a thing. He saw the look in my eye. He knows I'm not joking."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I take her hand and smile at her. Some thought in the back of my mind occurs, but I push it away, and follow her as she leads me onwards.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

"See who? Come where?" Fëanor's suspicion increases as he dismounts his horse and runs closer to them.

He can see that this stranger is leading her somewhere. Given that he does not know who this stranger is, and his family has been through enough disorder and chaos lately, he refuses to tolerate it.

He rushes up to his daughter and takes her arm--not roughly, but strongly. "Do not go. I forbid it," he says sternly, staring with narrow eyes at the stranger.

He wishes to ask her who she is, but he suspects that will only increase his daughter's curiosity, so he ushers her away.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

As my arm is held, I do not struggle to pull free, for I know such resistance will not end well. I turn back to Father, though I avoid his direct gaze. As I turn back again to catch a final glimpse of the figure, I notice that she is already gone.

I hold back my tears; what use are they to be shed now?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

A voice falls upon the air, sweet and glorious, of the figure:

"Namarie Aþāraphelūn o Gwendi."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Fëanor holds his daughter's hand and helps her mount the horse, and they ride double on it as it takes them swiftly down the path back to their House.

"Who was that stranger, and where did she intend to take you?" he asks her in a low voice, his face grim. "These times are dangerous, daughter. You can't go just blindly following someone into a place you don't know about."

After they've been riding some ways, a blur of red interrupts the rich greens of the forest-- and Fëanor halts, perplexed, to recognize Nelyo, bloodied and bruised all over!

Nelyo smiles awkwardly, wishing he had been paying better attention and went somewhere else before this unpleasant meeting. At least Fëanoriel is there and seems to be safe.

"Nelyo?" Fëanor says incredulously. "What in Arda happened to you?"

He is silent, unable to figure out what to say in response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Another sound of a horse can be heard nearby. Nerdanel also rode forth to find her daughter, and was now not far from that region.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I alight from the horse instantly, and run to Nelyo.

"We must take you back home, brother. Do not wander around whilst your strength fails."

The figure's voice echoes in my mind. It was Valarin that she had spoken, but what did it mean?


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Nelyo is not ready to expose the truth of what happened, not just yet. Not ready to bring discord to the family and shame upon himself. He needs more time to think, and perhaps to talk to Fëanoriel in private. He looks into her eyes, wishing he could silently communicate that he hoped to talk to her later.

"I can't say," he says numbly, and tries to stand, but he has bled more than he realized, and begins to collapse.

At least if he's unconscious, he doesn't have to talk to Father.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Just as this happens, Nerdanel approaches, and seeing Feanor's steed and her daughter, she brings her horse ever the faster, and stops beside her husband. She speaks, kissing her daughter on the forehead:

"Feanoriel, where have you been? Feanor, where did you find her?"

At this point she has, not noticed that her son is also there.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

But my eyes widen as Nelyo falls. I catch him swiftly, and I can only gaze at him for what seems to be an eternal time.

"Nelyo...please answer...Nelyofinwe...."

But he does not respond, and my heart flutters in concern. First it was myself, and now him.

_What in the name of the Valar is happening...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel leaps down from her horse, commanding it to stay and comes towards her daughter and son. She speaks:

"Love, are you okay? Where were you?"

She looks down at her son in horror, and speaks:

"Nelyo, Nelyo.. What happened to him?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I do not avert my gaze from Nelyofinwe, not even for a single moment.

"I do not know. But we must heal him swiftly...bring him back home..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel glances, still in shock at her child's appearance, and speaks:

"Yes. We must. Did some animal come, or, some Orc enemy?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I raise my eyebrows in confusion and sorrow.

"No...not at all. Why is he like this...? Ninya melmë Nelyofinwë, entulesse o nin..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel gazes down, still in shock, and lays her hand on the forehead of her son. She speaks:

"We may have to delay our travel again. I don't see how we can, bring him like this.... Were you with him? Did you see what happened?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

Tears fall from my eyes.

"No...I was not..."

And yet again, my heart is torn between my loyalty to my family and my faith in the Valar. Of what path I shall take, I do not know.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel questions her:

"Then where were you? And what were you doing? And how did you find him?"

She rose after asking this and went to her horse, producing from the bag, some cloths and blankets, and bringing them back towards Nelyo.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I close my eyes and sigh.

"I was beside the Two Trees. I only found him just now, when he came to me."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel gives a glance towards both Feanoriel and Nelyo. She speaks:

"Why were either of you wandering like this?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I respond first, seeing how Nelyo may not be able to.

"I wished for some peace and solace, and due to the various questions upon my mind I sought for the Two Trees, in an attempt to find out how to preserve their Light... As for Nelyo...I do not know. I was not there with him..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

Fëanor's eyes darken as this conversation transpires. He is concerned for his son, of course, but also feeling as though something is amiss with all this. Nelyo is no weakling, so it must have been something or someone of decent power. No orcs are around here that he knows of. Perhaps it was a wild animal-- that's a bit more plausible, given that Nelyo likes walking in nature and usually goes unarmed. Well, hopefully this incident will teach him to stop that dangerous habit.

After a few terrifying moments, Nelyo revives, though he's not pleased to see that he's still in the exact same spot and in danger of being questioned by Father. Though, questioned about what...? His memory is fuzzy. All he knows is that he wishes to talk to Fëanoriel and not Father.

His brow creases in concern when he sees that his sister's robe has blood stains on it, from when she caught him during his fall. "Sister," he says dazedly, "you're hurt..."

"He's not thinking clearly," says Fëanor, much to Nelyo's relief. "Let's get him back, quickly. Put him on my horse. I'm the only one of us tall enough to help him balance."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 17, 2022)

I narrow my eyes. My voice sounds stern, yet mingled with worry.

"_I'm _hurt? Hush, Nelyofinwë. 'Tis thyself, not I. Rest for now, and think no more."

I carefully hoist him up so that Father can put him on his horse, and I get on Nerdanel's instead.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel wraps her arms around Feanoriel, her daughter, and speaks:

"Come, love... He will be fine, I hope."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 17, 2022)

As they ride back, Nelyo seems to drift in and out of consciousness. Fëanor holds him tightly, and his arms are soon stained bright red.

But as he looks a little closer, he can clearly see that these wounds are not of a wild animal. They are not rough and jagged bite marks, but clean slashes, clearly from weapons.

Why, then, would Nelyo not say who hurt him, even when he was more lucid?

As they enter their palace gates, Fëanor orders for the guards to be on high alert and for the palace to be locked down, and for a search to be conducted of intruders.

As far as Fëanor is concerned, no one in this household is safe until the attacker is identified.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 17, 2022)

Nerdanel follows Feanor, and walks beside him. She speaks:

"Feanaro, perhaps he was simply attacked by animals... Or by Orcs. I share your concern for our son, and for our kingdom, but what do you suspect is awry?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I walk up to Mother and Father, and my tone is confident, yet analytical and thoughtful:

"Animals and Orcs are out of the question. Now that I recall more clearly, there was a slash on his arm, most presumably made by a dagger. And I know of my brothers that Amras or Amrod are the most likely to carry such weapon. But then...why would they have done this? What would have spurred them to such anger...to almost commit a Kinslaying?"

I stop in my steps, and I realise the meaning behind my own words, of the immense weight that they carry. It was not supposed to happen now; the visions of the Kinslayings were supposed to happen far later...right? But if these things have begun to happen so swiftly, then truly, time is running out for me...faster than I had ever expected.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"Tis not a light accusation you make, daughter," Fëanor says gravely. "Yet you are right that this was caused by no orc or wild animal. These wounds are clean and sharp lines, clearly made by some weapon of quality."

Fëanor also observes his son's other wound-- a broad, yet shallow, slash across his chest. This says to Fëanor that whoever did this could have killed Nelyo but for some reason decided not to.

Perhaps Fëanoriel's theory isn't so implausible after all... for a real enemy could have, and would have, finished the job. But Fëanor remains silent on this matter for now.

They arrive inside, where Nelyo is borne away to be tended to by healers. Fëanor calls all his other children together and addresses them.

"Children, your brother Nelyafinwë has been gravely hurt. I command that if any of you knows anything-- where you saw him last, or if you saw him fighting and know who the attacker was-- to tell me what you know at once."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I speak up immediately, my tone demanding and unyielding:

"Based on what I can tell from Nelyo's wounds, I believe that it is Amrod and Amras who may have had some part to play in this. For they are the most likely to carry a dagger or weapon of some sort out of all our brothers."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amrod seems to clear his throat, about to begin as Amras gives a glare in his direction and a raised eyebrow, but no one seems to notice. Amrod steps forward:

"Father... We are terribly sorry. We were having a duel, fair and honest, Nelyo said he could take both of us, and yet when we began, we learned he had, little skill with a blade. We ended the fight before it got any further. We would have told you, or mother, but you were gone. And we could not find Maglor, or even Celegorm. They were not in their rooms. When we returned to the sight of his wounds, he was gone. We grieved, but, you commanded that no one leave the kingdom's borders without your permission until Feanoriel was found. We could find no one to help. Yet now, to see our brother, wounded, I assure you it breaks our hearts, and the more care we shall take when we duel in the future, for we knew not the weakness of his sword-arm."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I carefully analyse the tone in Amrod's voice and scrutinise his features. My eyes never leave him, and my gaze is ever fixated on him, as I attempt to discern whether he is telling the truth or not. For now, I cannot be sure, yet I feel as though there may have been deeper intentions behind this.

Soon I turn to Mother, and ask:

"May I go visit Nelyofinwe? I wish to stay beside him."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks:

"Daughter, I think it's best to give him a moment, don't you? He is resting, Maglor is beside him now. He is being cared for. But if you insist, you may go. I shall not restrain love."

Amras then rises and also speaks:

"Indeed, Amrod tells rightly. Apparently all of these times missing hunting and fencing, and fighting has gotten him, a bit out of practice. We took him down with little effort. But we didn't know it was so severe."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Something in the tone of the twins tells me that they are hiding something, but I cannot quite be sure. I mutter a small thank you to Mother before I head off to where Nelyo now rests. As I ascend a flight of stairs I turn left, and soon I come to the door, and knock on it softly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks softly, his harp in hand:

"Come in."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I enter, and once I see my elder brother my tears stream forth.

_O, how greatly my féa is tormented...as always..._

I rush forward and fall on my knees, and hold Nelyo's hand delicately. Softly I whisper:

"Remain with me, Nelyo...stand beside me..."

How I wish I was there - yet still, my mind wonders of how I shall craft Runyaril in secret. Wiping my tears away, I turn to Maglor, and ask him:

"Have you ever attempted to craft anything yourself, like Father did?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor glances over to her, his hands still plucking the strings of his harp. He speaks:

"Craft something? Like a Silmaril? No. Why would I? Listen, if you ask me, more harm have those jewels done than ever good."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I nod solemnly.

"You understand much, yet not enough. They will be lost to us, and the Light of the Trees shall never awaken again...something else must preserve it...something that I must craft..."

My voice wavers as it goes on, until it sinks to a whisper.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor gives a sigh and glancing downward, he speaks:

"This has to do with that, vision you had, no?"

He exhales deeply, continuing:

"But even so, why not focus on preserving the Trees, and not crafting some other Silmarilli?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I narrow my eyes.

"This you do not understand...it is a hidden darkness that shall take them....Moringotto...the Fallen One. Preserving the Trees alone will not suffice. They must be retained in some other form, just like the Silmarilli."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

He rose, coming towards his sister, speaking:

"Alright, sister... If you must, I do know someone who may be able to help you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I turn to him at once with hope in my eyes.

"Who? Surely it would not be Father himself? He cannot know of this. My crafting must be done in secret."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor gives a look towards her, speaking:

"Father himself, or his brother, Fingolfin. The House of Fingolfin has ties with the Valar. Fingolfin honors them and loves them. He would surely have some book on it at the least, and if you come with blessing, he may even have some tie with a Maiarin or Valarin themselves..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

At his mention of the word "blessing", I speak up again:

"It was not so long ago that I met another who held themself as a "daughter of Valinor". They hailed me by some Valarin title as well...Gwendi o Aþāraphelūn..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"Intriguing. Did they mention any other name, besides that? Truly, I think you are best going to Fingolfin in secret. Mayhaps through his son, Fingon. Or even just directly."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I glance at him, and my tone is slightly uncertain:

"But surely, I could not go now...it is too dangerous. I cannot...and no, no other name I heard from them. Yet the meeting has been delayed by these unfortunate events..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks, his tone light, yet deep:

"No. But we shall go to the feast upon the morrow, nay? Then you might."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I give a weary sigh.

"I hope so...that I will not be discovered in these meetings..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

At hearing the tale of Amrod and Amras, Fëanor is initially shocked, but then he bursts out in laughter.

"This amazes me!" He cries. "Nelyo is so much taller and stronger than the both of you. Clearly, his skills must have been waning more than I thought. Well, let this be a lesson to him then, to never ease up on training or let down one's guard. I only regret that this has ruined our travel plans once more. But I entreat you all to learn from your poor brother and not give up on your training. Be now dismissed."

~~

Nelyo, in his chambers with Fëanoriel and Maglor talking quietly beside him, begins to stir and blinks dazedly awake. Their voices seem a blur to him, and his memories are still fuzzy, but the pain is still very real.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I gasp a little, and move at once towards my brother.

"Ah, Nelyo, ninya mellye Nelyo; gladdened am I that you have awoken...how do you feel?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Nelyo smiles in relief to see her, and reaches for her hand. "Not the greatest..." he admits, his voice a little hoarse and subdued. "But I'm glad to see you. I was looking for you for quite a while, I think..."

He sees that Maglor is in the room also, and smiles at him. For the moment he is relieved to not see Father here.

But then, the memories of the betrayal of Amras and Amrod rush back to his mind, and his face somehow manages to go paler.

For all he knows, everyone else here could be in danger too.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel smiles up at her husband, Feanor. She speaks:

"Then we shall not go to the feast, yes? It would be too soon, nay?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Maglor comes closer towards his brother, and kneels beside his place of rest, and speaks:

"Nelyo... I blame you not. Blades have never been my want. But how are you? Brother, how do you fare?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I study his gaze, the fear in his eyes, and I respond:

"I know...but I have already found out it was them, Amrod and Amras. I was the first to hold suspicion towards their actions, and their version of the story holds slight doubt to me. They seem to be hiding something, from what I can tell."

I fetch him a glass of water before sitting back down again beside him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"You do not accuse them, sister? Do you?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I almost glare at him.

"Of course I do, Kánafinwe! If it was they who did it, just punishment they should receive! For they cannot harm an innocent!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor countered, his heart was one of purity, and always did he think the greatest of anyone he should encounter. For indeed, he was an honest and loyal one, a warrior, yet not fond of the sword. He fought for love and not for vengeance. He speaks:

"But you cannot accuse them. What proof do ye have? They make insults in jest. You are over complicating this."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Upon hearing his words I stand up at once, my robes billowing around me, and my voice stern and unyielding, my eyes shining forth with a silver flame:

"Insults in jest?! Nay! You take this too lightly, too leniently! I have seen it in their eyes, I have heard it in their voice! It was them! They did it! They could have committed a Kinslaying! Do you not understand of the incredulous profanities relating to this?!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"Not so soon, at least. I do not think Nelyo could manage it," says Fëanor. "And yet I do not wish us to tarry too long. We shall still meet Nolofinwë as planned, and if Nelyo is questioned, he will have to answer honestly and that should aid in the lesson I wish to teach him."

~~

"It could be worse, I suppose," Nelyo says in response to Maglor, though his mind is in a distant place with the decision of whether to tell the two of them now, or wait. After what happened, he's no longer certain that he can trust any of his brothers, though perhaps Maglor is the most reasonable of them all.

Father is not here, so it must be now or never.

He closes his eyes briefly, as though summoning up strength, and begins to speak.

"Brother, sister... cease your arguing, please. I suffer an anguish in my fëa far worse than these physical wounds. It was indeed Amras and Amrod who overtook me. I never could have guessed that they have such hatred for me, but... they contemplated killing me. They debated over it and eventually decided not to, but they spoke of it, I remember it clearly now. It grieves me greatly to accuse them of such treason, but alas, they are guilty, and I only wish I had been prepared to deal with them so that all this might not have happened. I was unarmed, as I always am, and they ambushed me and that is how they managed to overtake me."

A tear falls from his eyes and he says, "I do not know what other devious plans they may have. I fear that you all may be in danger too."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor rises, and walks beside his brother, and he speaks:

"Brother, why? What reason did they have for this? If any at all..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

"Oh, Valar..." I whisper, and take Nelyo's hands into my own. At once my anger melts and is replaced by sorrow.

"They contemplated....killing you? Sending you to the Halls of Mandos? Such fickle and undesirable fate upon the bonds of kinship? How could they...? What sort of darkness hath overtaken them? A Kinslaying indeed it could have been..."

Tears fall from my eyes as well, and I do not cease their flow.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"I only wish I knew," Nelyo says with a despairing shake of his head. "Do they hate me for being the heir? Do they despise me so much for being peaceful? Who knows why it seems their desire for me to be in the Halls of Mandos?"

All is silent for a few moments as the three of them grieve together, before Nelyo summons up the courage to speak again.

"I seem to remember them saying in their discussion that 'Father would have done it.' Yet they are wrong, they misunderstand Father... he loves us all, and he may be harsh but he only wishes to protect us. Unless I'm wrong about him too? What if he also has some secret malice in his heart? Who, now, can I trust after this?"

He stares into their eyes with anguish.

"Grieve more for Amras and Amrod than for me. They have spilled their kin's blood in this blessed land, and I am certain the Valar have seen this deed."

He's uncertain how Maglor feels about the Valar, but he must say it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I nod vehemently.

"Indeed...the Valar see all. They are never silent. And Father...I fear his suspicion of Fingolfin will only lead to further strife and ill will."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"Nelyo... I don't know what to say. I knew they had their jest, but this is beyond that. This was not a quarrel among brothers... They almost, killed you..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I turn to Maglor, still with tears:

"Indeed! Did I not just say that it would have been a Kinslaying? And now look, his account confirms my deepest fears! Who of us shall ever be safe if even our kin shall dare to commit treason and raise sword against us?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor looks downwards towards the floor, speaking:

"No... Is this what you had told about? The prophecy or the foretelling? Shall father's Silmarils now be gone?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Neither of them insist that Father would never turn on his children, nor do they disagree with Nelyo's words, and this distresses him further. He only wishes he's being paranoid, and that someone would come along and reassure him that all this is in his head and no one in this family would hurt each other. Even if they did, he would not believe them.

He nods in agreement with his sister and says, "This is why I have told you of this, not because I wish to see our brothers condemned, but because I believe no one is safe here."

He turns towards Maglor and begs him, "Do not leave my side tonight, I beg you! The two of them may return to finish what they started, and I am in no state to handle it. Make sure you are armed and I would wear a coat of mail as well. There is no one else I trust enough to stay with me tonight."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I glance upwards at Maglor.

"Now? I know not if they shall be gone now. But they will be gone, and before they are, I must craft another. I must. There is no stopping me."

But as I hear Nelyo's words, I ask him softly:

"And you do not trust me to stand beside you, to remain with you? I who had seen much, been granted much, whether in doom and darkness or in hope and light. Nelyo...surely you would not mean this?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor gives a nod, and places his hand on his breast, giving a slight bow of allegiance. He speaks:

"Yes, my brother. I shall go soon. In fact, I should go now. I will go at once and acquire my armor and sword, and whatever else might be necessary. This grieves me, Nelyo. Yet a loyal kin I am."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"Of course I trust you with my life as well," Nelyo reassures her, wishing he had been a little more careful with his words. "I did not mean to imply that I didn't. I am only desperate and it's hard to think clearly right now."

He nods gratefully to Maglor. "Thank you, brother. Retrieve weapons for our sister too, though I hope they will not be needed."

He also hopes nothing bad will happen while the two of them are left vulnerable in this room, and hopes Maglor will return swiftly.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I gaze outwards whilst Maglor is gone, and as I think about the crafting of Runyaril, a small silver-red light emanates from my hands. 

Surely...I must have imagined it? An Elf would not have such power barely come from their hands...

But then my mind retraces back to the encounter with the mysterious figure from earlier, and I begin to wonder if the Valar aid me once more in their subtle ways.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor walks down the hallways, trying to avoid being noticed, yet runs into the two twins, Amras and Amrod, the brothers he would least want to see. As he walks past, Amrod speaks:

"How is our brother?" Maglor, completely unamused and not taking this, responds: "As if you would care." Amras glances towards him: "What are you talking about?" Maglor counters: "You're unbelievable. Do you really think I don't know?" Amrod speaks: "He lost the fight. There's no more story to tell." Maglor huffs, and looks at them with disappointment: "Really?" He continues: "You know what, I must go. I have something important to do."

Maglor quickly rushes through his brothers and walks further down the hallway, coming closer to his own room.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Nelyo exchanges a worried glance with Fëanoriel. He can hear the voices of the twins and Maglor down the hall.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

But when the voices stop, I turn to Nelyo, and tell him:

"Ava rúce...I will protect thee."

And again, my hands exude a soft glow, the same hue as before, and it seems Nelyo gives a little sigh in his relaxation and tranquility.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor enters his own room, leaving the door open, as he is only coming to grab a few swords and armor. He kneels down beside a chest of weapons kept in the corner of his room. He rustles through the many things laid inside, in search of the hilt of his sword. But just then, Maglor hears the door slam shut, and turns abruptly, realizing that he is not alone. Amras and Amrod stand before him, each of them with their hands on the hilts of their swords. Amras begins:

"You as much as breathe a word about our involvement to father, and you'll face the same fate as Nelyo, or worse." Amrod continues: "We spared his life, but if we had wanted, we didn't have to." They took one glance at Maglor and spoke again, and Amras draws his dagger: "We wouldn't have to with you." Maglor speaks: "Brothers, what has become of you? Why this hatred? Why? What are you, doing?" Amras speaks, sheathing his dagger once more: "We will do nothing. But you saw nothing. You heard nothing. You say nothing." Maglor gave a glance of displeasure, and didn't seem to know what to say or do. He didn't want to let them go free. It was wrong, but was seeking this kind of justice the right thing, after all? Would the twins only become more enraged?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Deep down in my fea I feel something is terribly wrong, and as much as I wish not to leave Nelyo, I must.

"Stay here, Nelyo, and do not move. I must attend to Maglor."

And at once I rush down towards the corridors, and come at last to where the twins stand, and they turn to me.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amras and Amrod give a smile, each one of them embracing their sister, and Amrod speaks:

"Feanoriel, what brings you here?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Nelyo's not sure if he's really messed up in the head and imagining this strange light coming out of Fëanoriel's hands, but she's gone before he can ask about it.

He nods in agreement with her-- he thinks he can hear some scuffle down the hall. "Go. Protect him," he urges her.

He feels perfectly vulnerable in his room like this, and hates being so defenseless, but he figures it's actually safer for him if Maglor and Fëanoriel are confronting the twins elsewhere.

~~

As soon as it seems like everything is finally settled down, Fëanor tries to rest after the long day... but something bothers him. There's some power elsewhere, much like his own. Near identical to his own.

Partially intrigued and partially concerned, he gets up to investigate.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I find a sword nearby that Maglor luckily happens to have tossed out earlier, and I pick it up, but do not draw it against them. My eyes shine forth with the same silver flame as earlier, and my voice is powerful as I address the twins:

"You liars! Your traitors, treason of kin! Committer of Kinslaying and Bearer of Doom! You first seek to kill Maedhros, now Maglor?! How dare you! What darkness hath claimed thy hearts?! Release it at once, or suffer Doom at the hands of those above you!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Though the two brothers hear the same words, their reactions could not have been farther from each other. 

Amrod sinks to his knees, tears falling from his eyes, and he speaks:

"Have mercy, dear sister. I meant it not to harm him this way. I was misled."

Yet Amras rises the stronger, grabbing the sword of Maglor nearby, and drawing it, his hand also on the hilt of his dagger, and he speaks: 

"Nelyo lost the fight. It was merely a duel. We meant him no harm of that sort."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I rise, gritting my teeth and walking towards Amras.

"You still dare to continue to hide the truth from me? You dare...? I have no mercy to both of ye!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Fëanor frowns to himself as he hears an increased level of noise-- clamor of metal and shouting. Further, the source of the power seems to coordinate with the source of the noise.

His protective concern over his children rises, and he loosens his sword and runs towards the noise.

He identifies it as coming from Maglor's chambers. Pounding on the door, he roars, "What in all Arda is going on in there? Open up, I say!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amras quickly sheaths his dagger and drops the sword aside, and pulls Amrod up, and soon they are standing, in what seems to be very peaceful, save for Feanoriel, who stands with drawn sword. Maglor still remains beside his chest, gathering pieces of armor.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I stand my ground, and turn to face Feanor.

"Amrod and Amras seeks to commit Kinslaying against Maglor, it was first Maedhros! And potentially myself next! And thus this sword I hold in self-defense! They are liars, Father! They have betrayed you, and I, and our brethren! Our kin!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amras stands forward and speaks:

"She lies, father. She holds a drawn sword. We stand in peace. We were coming to assist our brethren, for he is gathering something, and we know not of what, but it is for our beloved Nelyo."

And Amrod adds:

"Indeed. She accuses us, but we say it once, and now again, we meant no harm to him in this way. It was a mere duel. Fair and honestly. He said he could take us both. But well, he was wrong."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Two against one. This would not end well. But still I speak:

"Please, believe them not, Father! Who else do you think Nelyo got those wounds from? They were the wounds of a dagger, nay? Wielded by the twins, of course!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

And Amras countered:

"Indeed. 'Twas by our hands, but not purposefully. And when we saw what had come of the duel, we wept. For it seemed saddening. Truly saddening. Once did he strike us, and I shall prove to you by this, that we had no ill intent."

Amras lifted the sleeve of his cloak, to reveal a slashed wound from a sword, which seemed to liken Nelyo's. Of course, in truth, it was a small wound inflicted in secret, one dealt from Caranthir in a recent fight that no one had heard of save the twins and him only. And yet it was convincing, very convincing. It could not be disproved of course, not by any save Caranthir, who would have no reason to defend Nelyo.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I sink to my knees. They are too treacherous. Too cunning. 

I now fear Father's wrath against myself, that he shall imprison me in some way or another, for his wrath shall be great indeed; and secretly I send prayer to the Valar and Ilúvatar that my punishment may be lessened, that mercy may be granted upon me.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Fëanor's stern gaze darts back and forth amongst his children, all telling conflicting stories, it seems. He cannot imagine that the twins would have really wished to murder Nelyo; what reason had they for that? It seemed far more likely to him that it was an honest play fight and Nelyo was simply ashamed of losing.

And yet, despite his bias, he still has a question for the twins, for he hopes to uncover the truth.

"If you wept and were concerned, why did you leave him alone, and not aid him? I found him wandering in the woods."

As for Fëanoriel's part in this... he realizes now the power is coming from her. She must be like him, then, and what does that mean? What damage may she have caused?

"Everyone, sheath your swords and we shall discuss this properly," he orders. However, he is fully prepared to overtake and perhaps imprison any one of his children should any of them make a dangerous move.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amras bows, his hand against his breast and his stance seems very earnest and vulnerable as he steps forward. He speaks:

"Father, we went to try and find someone to care for him. We wanted to tell you, or mother of his disappearance. Yet as we searched and searched, we found no one. No one to aid us. When we returned to him, sorrow upon us, he was gone. We questioned whether we should have sought him out beyond the borders of this land, and yet we were confronted by the guards, who said that you had ordered a strict lock for anyone who wished to leave the kingdom. We stood and waited, and watched for the return of either of you. That is why we were so close. For concern was ever upon us."

And Amrod stepped forth, adding:

"Indeed. We could not find you or mother, or Feanoriel, or any to aid. Sad was our faces upon such realization."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

But still I stand my ground, and my sword lies unsheathed. I turn to Amras and Amrod, and my voice bellows out:

"Thou liest! Young fry of treachery!"

But I do not raise my sword, for no Kinslayer am I. I turn to Feanor once more:

"Father. Who knows of what the twins may do? The danger is too great! Heed not their words, and hearken to none of their stories!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"Then one of you should have stayed with him while the other fetched aid," Fëanor says disapprovingly, though he does not doubt the twin's story anymore. The two of them have always been reckless and not the clearest of thinkers, and in their panic it seems reasonable to him that they somehow thought it was better for them both to look for help, and never thought that one of them should stay back. "He could have been hurt worse if some wolf in the woods had smelled his blood."

Next, his gaze turns to Fëanoriel, and her defiance unsettles him. Yet he is unsurprised that she's taking Nelyo's side in this; the two of them have been inseparable for their entire lives. Nelyo has likely lied to her to hide his shame and she has fallen for it.

"Daughter," he says, "sheath your weapon. I command it. There is to be no more fighting here."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Amras speaks, seemingly very great remorse within him:

"Yes, father. I am sorry."

The other brother, Amrod, follows suit, a nod of understanding, and guilt seeming to be evident.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

But yet again I do not obey his command. I hold my own will; who is he to suffocate my fiery heart with his own?

"I have never fought, and I do not intend to do so. But I hold this very sword only in self-defence, for I do not trust the ulterior motives of Amrod and Amras."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"I am not asking you to let go of it. I think we can all clearly understand why no one in this household should ever go unarmed. I am only asking you to sheath it to show me you mean peace, and that I have your loyalty and obedience."

With a darker look in his eyes, Fëanor adds, "I am giving you one last chance to obey me."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Meanwhile, the two brothers stand peacefully, their faces grim and seemingly full of remorse and sorrow.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I meet his darker gaze with a fiercer one of my own.

"I have never been disloyal to you, Father. Do not subtly accuse me of these things..."

I look towards my sword, but decide against sheathing it. I hold it till the very end.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Fëanor shakes his head, grieved at what he must do, and his daughter is so much like himself that he can understand why she does what she does... but for Nelyo's sake, and everyone else's, if she is behaving unpredictably during this time of danger and treachery...

With his power and strength, he knocks the sword out of her hand with his own sword, and then grabs her arms and takes her to the dungeons. He does not hurt her, but his grip is strong.

"I wish you hadn't made me do this," he says bitterly as he locks her up. "If you are loyal to me, you will follow my commands. I do not wish to keep you here. I will let you out if you cooperate. Why do you accuse your younger brothers in such a way?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

My gaze still holds the same fiery temper within them, if not even greater.

"Why do you refuse to listen to the elder siblings in the family? The twins are young, prone to deceit; they may make up stories upon the spur of a moment! Imprison me if you will! In due time you will discover the truth behind all this, by the Will of Ilúvatar and the Valar!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Meanwhile, Maglor returns, with only a small dagger to his brother's room. And speaks:

"Nelyo? How are you? Pardon the delay."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"Daughter," Fëanor sighs, "Does it not sound like the twins that they should engage Nelyo in a play fight and beat him, and he is ashamed of admitting his defeat to you? I do not favor any one of you on the basis of your age. I can only consider which story makes the most sense."

~~

Nelyo has been tensely straining for what bits and pieces he can hear of the arguing down the hall. He hates that he can't do anything to help Fëanorel and Maglor when it sounds like Father has gotten involved.

Then, he hears his sister and father shouting as they move down the hall, and their noises fade to silence.

Something has happened to Fëanoriel. Nelyo is so alarmed that he sits up in bed despite his pain.

He is relieved to see Maglor arrive, breathless but unhurt. "I've only been worried about all of you," he replies. "What has happened over there?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor sighs deeply, coming closer to his brother, and speaking:

"Aye, brother.. We have worried about you." 

He glances towards the wall from where the conflict began, and speaks:

"Feanoriel was taken to the dungeon for disobeying father. Also, are you feeling yourself? Are you ashamed at all?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

I give a weary sigh of my own, and lean back in my cell, closing my eyes. But still my voice rings out clearly:

"Leave me here. I have little to tell you, save that the twins' story is utter nonsense and illusion."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"But what is your basis for that?" Fëanor presses, leaning in towards the dungeon bars. "Neither of us were there to see it happen. I understand you're close with Nelyo, but why take his word over the twins'?"

~~

Nelyo barely hears Maglor's last two questions-- his eyes widen and he's fixated on the fact that Father has taken Fëanoriel.

"No," he gasps. "We have to help her! Maybe if Father hears directly from me, he'll see she's telling the truth."

He gets shakily out of bed and manages to stand on his own despite his pain.

"Let me lean on you. Help me get to the dungeons. Please," he begs Maglor.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor steadies his brother, but leads him back to his place of rest, sitting him down and speaking:

"Brother, father will do her no harm. She is not held for her testimony but rather for her disobedience. She refused to sheath her sword. But worry not, mother shall soon know, and.."

He gave a slight chuckle.

"She will stop it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Tears almost fall from my eyes.

"How many times must I repeat myself? Leave me here to dwell alone."

And I lie down. The stone floor is cold, but I do not mind it. For my once fiery heart is now shrouded in a piercing chill, and thus I am not unaccustomed to such environment.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

"If that is your wish... stay there until you repent of your disobedience."

Fëanor turns and leaves her. On his way back, however, he meets Nerdanel.

~~

Nelyo hesitates, but reluctantly allows Maglor to help him lay back down. "You are right. Mother will never stand for this. I only hope she will be able to convince Father to let her out."

His heart aches more than his wounds thinking about all this. How could anyone imprison their own child? And yet, how could his sister also be too stubborn to follow a simple command when they all knew Father was tense and would react towards any threat with hostility?

"Why can't our family get along?" he says softly, half to himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Once he leaves, I retaliate in an empty whisper:

_"I regret nothing."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"For one, they value nothing of value. They invest in weapons, and yet we have no minstrel. Money is spent on statues, of Feanor, and of our kingdoms banners, but no glory of the Valar. Well, I suppose it's simple. Mutual wrongs breed only more wrong."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nerdanel speaks: 

"There you are, love. Where have you been? I shall send to Fingolfin... But when do you expect we shall arrive? I have packed many of our belongings already, for we will stay with them for some time, nay? Anaire is returning, and it has been ages since I have seen her. And Aredhel shall be giving a special dance, in honor of our kingdoms twain. We musn't miss it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Feanor answers:

"Our daughter disobeyed my command, and so I imprisoned her in the dungeons-"

But he stops when he notices Nerdanel's look of shock and sympathy.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel glances downwards, breathing deeply and speaking:

"You did what? The dungeons? Feanaro, that is our daughter, not some mindless Orc or attacker- wouldn't you have at least sent her to her room, other than the dungeons?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

But Feanor retaliates:

"She disobeyed my command so many times, her defiance so great! Certainly sending her to her room would not work-"

But he is forced to stop again as Nerdanel walks straight past him, heading forth. He calls out after her, but does not advance forward:

"What are you doing?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks:

"Going to see _my _daughter."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

Feanor sighs, and walks off in the opposite direction. He was certain she would be held there till she repented...or so he thought.

(Feanoriel's POV)

Soon I hear footsteps approaching, and a rise a little. Had someone come to free me, I wonder?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel rushes in, clutching the bars that hold her daughter, and speaking:

"Feanoriel? Feanorie, are you alright?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

"Well in hróa, but ever greater troubled in féa..." comes my weary reply. And then I add:

"I do not even know of how long it hath been since he imprisoned me here. I cannot tell."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel grabs the hand of her daughter, a sad expression on her face:

"You faint, and now this all? What is going on with this family?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 18, 2022)

My head tilts to the ground in sorrow.

"Conflict and disdain, and lack of trust..."

And upon a surge of emotion I cry out:

"O, would such doomed fate not be ours!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Nerdanel gave a glance to her daughter, speaking:

"I shall go. I shall counter his heart."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Nelyo nods in agreement with Maglor. "This is true... how arrogant we must seem to the Valar. Glorifying ourselves, and not them, though they are greater than us. Don't tell Father I said that," he adds as a half joke. 

He sighs, staring up at the ceiling and, once again, worrying about his sister. She's been gone a while and they haven't heard anything. And what of the twins, what might they be secretly conspiring? Nelyo only wishes he had learned earlier of their malice and not been caught so off guard, otherwise he'd be able to help his sister and protect the others from the twins. But what if some of the others are on the twins' side? How can he possibly be sure of anything right now?

"Will you play me a song, Maglor?" he asks. "Since we have nothing to do over here. Perhaps it could take our minds off things."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 18, 2022)

Maglor speaks:

"Arrogant indeed. And yet if Feanoriel speaks truly, there may be some connection of them with our kin, for what reason I cannot begin to comprehend."

Maglor nods as he asks for a song, and walks towards his harp. He was never one to deny a chance at music, and especially not if it was desired. He sits down beside it, his eyes seeming to study the strings before his fingers meet the softly woven strings, and he begins, his voice soft and melodic:

_Little hope might we harbor,
Yet 'tis the end of the day.
When Dawn comes we may rise,
Rejoicing, the evil to slay.

Our hearts burn brightly with passion,
Our words fall sweetly and die.
We stand in melodic rejoicing,
For our gladness at last is nigh.

No pain shall we feel at our passing,
No anger towards friend or to foe.
For friend and alliance are trusted,
And enemy we no longer know._

He sighs and speaks:

"Tis all that I have written thus far, my brother. And yet I may begin another piece, if you would desire it."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 18, 2022)

Nelyo listens attentively, and allows the bittersweet music to help him relax a little. He realizes he doesn't often give Maglor his undivided attention when he plays. Often Maglor entertains them during feasts or other gatherings. 

"I think this helps a little. Thank you," he says with a slight smile. "Please continue, if you have anything else."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor gives a slight nod, and a laugh. He speaks:

"Please, brother..! I could play all night."

He begins again, his fingers bending around the strings and plucking them, as his voice follows, smooth and delicate:

_In the High Days of Old, 
In the Heavens above,
Eru wove,
A song of love.

And in this song, he wrought all things,
Glorious, wonderful, all between,
He called to himself, Valar to sing,
And heard their song, his sense was keen.

He heard the notes of Varda play, 
Fair as Sun and Moon and day.

He heard the voice of Kementari,
As she sang of flowers and oiolairë,

He heard the voice of Manwe soft,
Sing of wind and clouds aloft.

He heard the voice of Mandos great,
Sing of prophecy and fate.

He heard the notes of Vaire too,
Weaving time, her quest to do.

He heard the roar of Tulkas' drum,
Loud of fight and justice come.

He heard the song of Este sweet,
A song of healing ever meet.

He heard from Nienna lament,
Sorrow and sighing all places she went.

He heard the song of Aule too,
Building much, and forging anew.

He heard the song of Vana sound,
Her glorious beauty flowing all around. 

He heard the song of Irmo fall,
Illusion, depth and mystery call.

He heard Orome's voice ring long,
A harp he held, his bow of song.

He heard Ulmo's melody,
As he sang of wave and sea.

He heard and watched as Nessa danced,
A poise so sweet, she seemed entranced. 

And all seemed good and wonderful,
And he smiled as he heard them sing,
But then it seemed one final note,
Fell as dark and sharp to ring.

'Twas then he heard the song,
The song of discord sing,
He heard the pride of Melkor,
Throughout the chorus ring.

It fell dark and black and pale,
And sought to soon be seen,
But as He looked upon Melkor,
He saw such grief, with eyes so keen.

He saw the wicked ways,
Of he who played such song,
For Melkor was too prideful,
And would not sing along._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

As I lie down once more within this cell - I refuse to call it _my_ cell, for I have done naught in error; what have I to repent for? - I hear the sweet melody of song, and though I cannot hear all the lyrics, I wonder that it may indeed be relating to the Valar. It calms my heart and my fëa, even if only for brief moments, and to me when I remain so distant and far away, it sounds as though it is some distant echo of the Ainulindalë, even - the Song of the Valar, that they have come to comfort me in such dark and sorrowing times, as they ever would.

Thus in soft tones I whisper in the High Quenyan tongue, knowing that they will hear me well:

_O Valar, oialë har ninyanna elwen, velicë vanessë lye lindë nai tulu ninna!_
(Oh Valar, evermore close to my heart, great beauty thy song may bring to me!)


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

"Good," Nelyo says with a slight laugh, "because we'll be here all night."

And Maglor surprises him somewhat by singing of the Valar. Well, not that it's so surprising, but given that the topic of the Valar is such a sensitive one around here, it feels odd to be able to hear Maglor sing openly of it. And Nelyo finds himself enjoying it.

In fact, he eventually feels relaxed enough that he might just be able to sleep. Till now, his heart and mind have been so troubled that true rest was impossible, but now his weariness is beginning to catch up to him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

As Feanor walks down the corridors he hears footsteps behind him. He turns, and sees his wife Nerdanel coming towards him, but he speaks first:

"Nerdanel my love, she will be held there until she repents of her actions and disobedience. Surely the fact that you have returned means that her will has not been altered, and her thoughts still lie within unpredictability and unruliness."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Meanwhile, Nerdanel hopes to free her daughter, hating the injustice and the conflict within her family. She had never been one for disagreements. She was a peaceful one, and she hated all anger and rage. Feanor made that difficult, as did her eight children, and yet through all of that, she loved them each still. As Feanor approaches, she hears his voice and is gladdened slightly, for she desires very much to speak with him. She responds:

"It's not right, Feanaro. A dungeon is no place for our daughter, unruly or nay so."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Feanor responds:

"Saddened is my fiery heart that you saw not of her moments earlier in which she was too akin to myself. To see one in our House stand up in utter defiance to its ruler, to myself! Ne'er had I expected such! What did she tell you when you went to her?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks:

"She told me she was well, for indeed I cared to ask. Poor vision shrouds your judgement in a cloud of little clarity. Even if she has been defiant, even if she has stood against, why should she be punished in this way? I beg you, free her. She shall without doubt repent later. And yet she shall not repent now, for softer is the love than the hate, and honor shall not be earned or proved deserving by one who acts not honorably."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Feanor looks down, and sighs, closing his eyes for a brief moment. When he next opens them, there is a sliver of pity, perhaps, mingled with his usual weighting gaze:

"Do what you will, Nerdanel. After all, there are more things that lie ahead of us, and we must look to those also."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks, realizing that she may have prevailed in softening his heart:

"Love, let her go. It shall mean more from you, than from me. And yet if you refuse, I shall do what I deem to be right."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Fëanor raises an eyebrow.

"Is it so? Then I shall free her myself. Tend to the brothers upstairs whilst I depart."

With these words, he walks onward towards the dungeons.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel nods, mouthing the words "Thank you" before walking upstairs, seeking to check on her many sons.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

(Fëanoriel's POV)

I hear footsteps again, though it does not seem too long since Mother left. As I rise and glance upwards, my eyes widen a little.

_Father? Had he come to..._

And indeed I see him holding the key. So Mother had succeeded. And suddenly I remember the words of the mysterious figure:

_"The Valar have moved your heart."_

And here, I believe that the Valar have subtly intervened to let Father's heart be moved also, through Mother's words.

Yet all these thoughts I keep silent as he approaches, and unlocks the door. I am led outwards, and for a while my eyes must wait to be accustomed to such light.

But when I next open them again, Father is no longer there. So I head upstairs, towards where my brothers' chamber is, and I see Maedhros and Maglor, as well as Mother. I give her a tight embrace, muttering a soft "thank you" whilst a few tears fall from my eyes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel gazes on her child with love, delighted to embrace her and hold her hand not through bars. She speaks:

"Love. Feanorie, my love, how fare ye?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I sink into her embrace as weariness overcomes me, and I close my eyes as I respond:

"Better, Mother. I am glad you moved his heart."

_But only partially_, I think to myself. _The Valar had the other half of the influence._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel smiles, a gleam in her eyes:

"Of course. Now you should go get some rest. Things going as your father wants them, we have a long day ahead of us."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

By her words I wonder if she may want me to go back to my own chambers, and so I counter:

"But Mother, I must look after Nelyo also...Even though Kánafinwe is beside him, I would not leave him here."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel speaks:

"Love, he is asleep. And better so. I know the concern of your heart, and I share it well, yet I believe we should leave him for the now. We shall leave after noon-time meal tomorrow, for the House of Fingolfin, brother of Feanor."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I nod, and after thanking Mother again I depart for my own chambers. As I reach them, I open the door, and the familiar, welcoming sight calms my heart. As I close the door behind me, I soon lie down on my bed, the soft texture of the mattress and covers providing a great contrast to the stone floors of the dungeons only moments ago. It fills me with a peace and serenity that I have longed for in these moments.

My mind drifts to the crafting of Runyaril once more. Alone here, I can think fully, without limits, my fiery heart blazing forth with ideas. Maglor had mentioned the House of Fingolfin had ties with the Valar. Indeed I could ask Nolofinwë tomorrow, but what if even such was not enough? Something within me tells me that I should attempt a direct communication with the Valar once more...


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo's troubled mind doesn't get rest even in sleep.

In his dreams, he relives betrayal and horror from his family. Father and the twins and everyone else, snarling and with blazing eyes, brandish swords and attack him and Maglor, who fight valiantly but cannot withstand the attacks from six people at once. Mother is helplessly watching on the sidelines. Fëanoriel is nowhere to be seen.

In the dream, he and Maglor suffer many wounds and are eventually surrounded and unarmed, with swords pointing at their necks in all directions. 

But a brilliant white light nearly blinds them, and when it fades, Father and the rest are gone. In their place stands a fair lady, clad in the purest of white and with hair of a shimmering gold.

Now Nelyo is alone with her, and he understands that he is dreaming. He drops to one knee in reverence. "Who are you?"

"I am a messenger," she replies in a voice that is soft and serene. She smiles radiantly as though there never was such a bloody and brutal war here. "I am here to tell you, Nelyafinwë, that the Valar have seen the injustice done to you, and will see to it that the evil deed is punished. For the Valar have no tolerance for unprovoked violence against one's own kin. Remember this well, Nelyafinwë. And be ready, for the rest of your family shall also receive a message soon."

Then she's gone, and he suddenly awakes. He bolts upright, gasping and wide-eyed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I awaken in my own chambers some time later, and I narrow my eyes.

_The Valar...I heard them..._

I swiftly rush down to Nelyo's chambers and push open the door. Without wasting a moment I ask him:

"Nelyo, you had it too, right? The dream, the vision..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor who sits and plays his harp nearby is stirred, and speaks:

"Had what? What are you talking about?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo blinks in surprise, but nods. "You had it too, sister?"

Despite his unease amongst his brothers and the horrors of yesterday, his heart still aches for them, and hopes they will not be punished too severely.

"I fear not all is well for our brothers and Father, Maglor..." He then goes on to describe the dream to Maglor, with an anxious look in his eyes.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I nod solemnly and slowly.

"Indeed, I had it. A shared vision this seems to be. But surely, the punishment cannot be on us? Have we not suffered much already?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor glances back and forth, still in shock at what he had heard, and he speaks:

"What? Who was this messenger?"

He sighs.

"The two of you need to stop with these visions. It's getting exhausting."

He said with a heaved breath, yet it was clear that he meant no ill at all by his words, and was simply trying to create a bit of mirth as he chuckled.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

And again I feel the urge to utter:

"It was _the Valar_ who sent it! How are we to disdain their Will? Surely, I am convinced it was them! Have you not realised that they only intervene if and when they must?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

"I don't think it will," Nelyo says to Fëanoriel. "Maglor also may be spared, for I saw him fighting by my side. But what worries me is... you were not there, sister. You were not fighting alongside us."

To Maglor he smiles and chuckles slightly, understanding the joke. "It would be nice to have a bit of a break."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Tears fall from my eyes, seemingly unnumbered. Out of all the things he could have said, _this_ is what he chooses to say, like a dagger wrought in a piercing chill that stabs at the fires of my heart and renders it utterly numb. Amidst my sobs, I speak, though my tone sounds broken and wan, a withering ember:

"My heart is turned towards the Valar, and the House of Fëanor is against them. Do you now see this fickle sunderance that..."

But I cannot continue. The pain is too great to even think about.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor gives a glance over to Feanoriel, speaking: "I meant no ill, sister.. But do you really believe in the Valar?" He glances upwards. "I love to sing of them, and write poems of their lore and tales, but to believe-" He gave a chuckle. "That would be a completely erstwhile matter."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

At Maglor's words, how I wish to rise, to storm out of the room, to seek solace by the Trees again, to hear the voice of the Valar once more by myself - but I cannot. I find I have no will nor strength in fëa to do so. And so I only respond softly, though tinged with sorrow:

"Of course I do...of course I believe in them....they are ever there...never silent...."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

"I'm certain they're out there, Maglor, especially after what I saw last night," Nelyo says quietly. "Besides, think logically. How could Fëanoriel and I have had the same dream if not from their interference?"

He turns to Fëanoriel though, and says, "Please, don't react so strongly to what he said, for my sake. I got stabbed over a joke last night. I yearn for a bit of peace around here for once."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I sink into Nelyo's arms, enjoying the comfort of his warmth despite his battered state, and with him my tears seem to subside. 

I close my eyes, and I wonder of when the troubled lamentations of my fëa shall ever pass over these mountains, never to return.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor rises in what seems to be great fury. He speaks:

"They did that over a joke!?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I shudder in Nelyo's hold as I hear Maglor's voice, and his rising wrath.

_Please, Valar, can't we just have some peace in this family - for once?!_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

With his good arm, he gives her a gentle embrace. He can begin to understand the miserable burden of prophecy she must carry, but volatile tempers all around are the main source of problems around here lately.

And he winces a little at Maglor's sudden anger. "We were exchanging insults as we always do, but they took particular offense when I called them dense-- even though they had just called me the same. After that, they attacked me, but they made other comments about hating me in general, so that must not be the only reason."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I rise a little, and turn to Maglor.

"When I came in earlier, before my imprisonment, as you were preparing weapons, they were about to attack you too, Kánafinwë. And who knows...I could be next..."

I glance downwards, not wanting to dwell on such potential fate for myself - or for any of us, really.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Then he glances over to Nelyo, glancing upwards in disbelief:

"No... So this was all over some foolish joke?"

Maglor glances towards his sister, making motion for her to hush, and mumbling under his breath:

"Shh... He doesn't need that right now."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

But Maglor's words do not calm me even in the slightest, and I grip his robes in earnest plea:

"But who knows what they could do? Any of us, all of us could be in danger! How could the morality and ethical values of two young twins be stained from such deep darkness?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor exhales deeply, in attempts to calm himself down. He speaks:

"He doesn't need to hear that right now."

He comes closer to Feanoriel, his eyes widened:

"So, please hush. You're terrifying him."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I glance downwards, and I stay silent. So, it is best to keep my thoughts to myself.

_Or maybe not just to myself. The Valar hear it evermore, and they have heard it._

I shake my head, and walk out of the door, retreating to my own chambers.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor speaks, walking behind her a bit:

"No, sister. I didn't mean that. I just meant that you have to be cautious.. No, please come back."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

As I am upon the stairs, I stop and turn back slightly, but I do not come down. My voice sounds harsh and stern:

"I know of what you mean, Maglor Kánafinwë. The truth hurts, and we only need to accept it. If we don't, it won't end well for any of us."

I turn around and open the doors before closing and locking it behind me without giving a last glance to my brother.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor walks, admittedly a bit sullen, back to the room of Nelyo and heaves a sigh. _Maybe music will help. _He thinks to himself. So he sits down beside his harp, stroking the strings he loves so dearly, and beginning a piece, a completely new peace.

_O How I grieve for the lack of my peace,
And for it anything I'd give,
For what good is life if all days are wan,
And never a good day I live.

O All of the things I treasure,
Of these there is one without measure,

Something I seek,
Something I dream,
Just to have peace,
No anger to teem._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo listens to Maglor's new song and nods in quiet agreement with it. Sometimes he feels like the only person in the family, perhaps with the exception of Mother, who actively works to maintain peace in the family, and how does he get rewarded for it? Maglor and Fëanoriel both desire peace, certainly, but the two of them often let their pride and tempers get away with them.

A knock on the door startles them both, along with Father's voice. "Nelyo, I'd like a word."

"Come in, Father," Nelyo says tentatively.

Fëanor enters, and with a glance at Maglor says, "Alone."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Maglor gives a sigh, and grabs his dagger, moving out of the room with haste. He speaks:

"Farewell, Nelyo."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Fëanor's expression is unreadable as Maglor and Fëanoriel leave, and Nelyo nervously watches, feeling alone and vulnerable once again. But he lifts his gaze to meet his father's eyes.

"We are to depart for my half-brother's House shortly," says Fëanor.

"Oh... of course." Nelyo nods in understanding. "Send my regards to my uncle, and Findekano, won't you? I'm sorry I--"

"Oh, you are coming, Nelyo. I am sure you're fit enough to ride a horse for a bit, are you not?"

Nelyo's eyes widen slightly. This doesn't seem the wisest of ideas, but who is he to question Father? "I hope so. I'll do my best."

"Good. But the real reason why I am here... you probably have little idea, but your brothers and sister have all been in chaos with conflicting stories of what happened to you, and everyone is hostile and tense because of it. I can understand how humiliating it is for you to have lost so handily to your little brothers who are so much smaller and less skilled than you are, but for the sake of maintaining peace and friendship within the family, I am ordering you to cease the spreading of your nonsensical lies, which I can only guess are designed to conceal your shame."

Nelyo stares, stunned, at Fëanor.

"You haven't even heard the story directly from me, Father. You have only heard what others repeated. What are they saying?"

"This is true. Tell me first what your version of the tale is, then."

Nelyo takes a deep breath-- he's been dreading this, but it seems he has no choice, and Father is right, there has been so much discord since last night, and this will be necessary to stop it.

So he explains what he can remember, exactly what he has already told Maglor and Fëanoriel, and carefully watches Fëanor's face. But his face remains stern and blank and unreadable.

"Do you really expect me to believe that, Nelyo?" he says softly, with disappointment. "You must think me witless indeed! Why would I believe that when it makes much more sense that the twins challenged you to a play fight, and you underestimated them and they hit you unintentionally? What reason have they to _murder_ you?"

Nelyo's heart seems to crash into the pit of his stomach, but he knows he should have expected this. The twins managed to craft a lie that perfectly appealed to what Father would be most likely to believe.

"I'm sorry it happened to you," Fëanor says with a touch of gentleness, "but you must overcome your pride and shame, and own up to the truth, and learn from it and move on. I expect you to admit the truth to everyone before we leave and apologize for your lies, and certainly not spread the story around with Nolofinwë and his family. You must do your part to maintain the peace around here."

Something stokes the fire in Nelyafinwë's heart in that moment.

Of all the Children of Fëanor, he is perhaps the most mild-mannered and peaceable, it's true. Yet his patience and willingness to put others before himself only goes so far.

He stands, and now gazes downwards rather than upwards at his father. Though he is in pain still, his strength is beginning to return, for the fire of life burns hot within him. He, too, possesses the fiery spirit of Fëanor, though it is not easily awoken.

"I will do no such thing, Father," he says coldly. "This peace you speak of is a false peace, based on bullying and fear and intimidation. I will not lie to everyone, even if you ask for it. Shouldn't you know me better than this, Father? Have I not for all my life been humble and truthful? Does it really sound like me to tear this family apart for the sake of my own pride? And further, do you understand how it pains me to accuse my brothers of treason? Yet I must speak the truth, for it is possible they are targeting Maglor and Fëanoriel next, and they are a danger to everyone. Their danger is not of their bodily might, but of their cunning, and everyone's unwillingness to believe that they have any malice towards us. Do not overlook this threat, Father, lest someone else get hurt or worse."

Fëanor might have considered his son's reasoning as logical if he weren't then blinded with fury at being defied yet again.

"Do none of my children respect their father's command anymore?" he cries. "First your sister, and now you! Some spirit of rebellion is at work here. Perhaps you must be taught the same lesson as her."

He grabs Nelyo by his wounded arm and pulls him along down the hallway. Nelyo struggles and nearly manages to free himself more than once, but his strength is not enough yet to outmatch his father's.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I sense something is terribly wrong - thank the Valar for that - and grabbing my own sheathed sword before hiding it under my cloak I hurry downstairs, and soon I stand in front of Fëanor and - _Nelyofinwë?_

They are forced to come to a sudden halt as I inquire of them, power rising in my voice with every moment:

"Father, what is this blasphemous vehemence and misguided passion? First myself, then my elder brother? Cease this! If thou art to imprison _him _in the dungeons, bring me in also for a second time! For indeed I have not repented, and now that I see the violation of peace within this family due to thy actions, I ne'er shall! For these actions of thine are against the Will of the Valar! _Aiya, Valar valuvar!_ (Ah, Will of the Valar be done!)"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Just then, Caranthir walks by with Maglor. Maglor looks in shock at his father pulling Nelyo down the hallway, and speaks:

"Father, what are you doing? Do you not know that he is wounded?"

And Caranthir speaks, gazing at the same sight.

"Leave it be, Kanafinwe. It serves him right for accusing our most amiable brothers."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Still I stand my ground, unmoving and preventing Fëanor from walking forward by my piercing gaze upon him. I address Caranthir also in vehement tones:

_"Hold thy tongue, Caranthir! I demand thou speak not of brethren and kin in such vile ways!"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Caranthir's eyes seem to flash, and he speaks:

"Relax, sister. I merely poke fun."

And yet it was clear there might have been some malice intended, for he gave a slight kick at Nelyo, but it was so seamless that indeed it looked as though he merely brushed dust off, and that there was no ill intent.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

My eyes flash with the inner flame of my fëa, and at once I tackle Caranthir to the ground with all my power and strength.

_"Cease this at once! I demand'st thou!"_

Caranthir is clearly surprised, if not now angered at my motives, for I can see it in him, but I remain unfazed. Serves him right for such despicable acts of his.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

But Caranthir has far greater strength, and with ease, he leaves her grasp completely unharmed. And he stands and speaks:

"What is the reason for this? I mean no ill."

And once more he does the same thing, this time a bit harsher, yet as Feanor is walking, he does not even notice, or if he did, little care he had.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I manage to rise, though I have e'er known that I have greater strength in fëa than in hróa; nevertheless, I run to Father, yanking his arm forcefully and ordering him:

_"Let Nelyofinwë go! Release him at once! Either imprison us both, or none at all! Heed my words; hearken to the will of my fiery spirit!"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Caranthir speaks, rushing to his father and helping his father ensure that Nelyo does not get away, and Feanoriel does not prevail. Just as this conspires, Nerdanel walks into the hallway, and her eyes widen.

Before her, Feanor drags Nelyo, with the aid of Caranthir, and now they truly are in every way dragging him. Maglor stands nearby, seemingly too shocked and puzzled to step forward, and Feanoriel tries to pull at her father's robes. Nerdanel speaks:

"What are you all doing?"

She gasps.

"Feanor, why are you dragging our son? And you, Caranthir, your brother?"

She sighs.

"And why Feanoriel are you here, and Maglor too? What is going on?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

Still I attempt to free Nelyo, but Father's power is far greater, and he overwhelms me swiftly, holding now both myself and my elder brother in his grasp.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo's head is spinning with all the action. He can barely keep track of what's going on or who's shouting what-- he only tries to struggle as best as he can, but it isn't long before Caranthir aids Fëanor in holding him down. He hopes the jostling isn't reopening his wounds but he'd rather be free and risk injury--

But alas, he doesn't have much of a chance against the combined might of Caranthir and Fëanor, and he is disheartened when he sees Fëanoriel is captured too.

"Let her go!" he cries with surprising strength. "She has no part in this. Is this not between me and Father and the twins?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

And Caranthir in his strength, pulls Nelyo away, and drags him across the hall, speaking:

"I shall take care of him, father, for I am skilled in this sort of thing, and I seek justice, for I am among our kingdom's might legions." He says as he looks down at his brother, dragging him hastily across the halls and tossing him down a small flight of stairs (only five or so steps) 

He speaks:

"He shall see justice in the dungeons for his deeds."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Despite this rough treatment and his wounds being certainly reopened, Nelyo's adrenaline fuels him; this isn't like last night where he's completely caught off guard. Now that he knows of the true malice and hatred spreading like poison in his family, he is more mentally prepared to deal with it, despite being in worse physical shape.

He staggers to his feet and wipes some fresh blood away from his face, and glares bitterly at Caranthir. "Coward," he spits. "I know you couldn't take me in a fair fight. You never could."

It's an extremely stupid thing to say to an enraged and bloodthirsty brother, but he's had enough.

"Easy, Caranthir," says Fëanor, sauntering down the stairs, though there is an amused gleam in his eye. "We can't have him dying of his wounds in the cell. Do no more than you need to."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Caranthir places his hand against his breast, and bows, pledging allegiance eternally to his father. And he speaks:

"Yes, father. Whatever you say."

Then he glares down at his brother, grabbing his arms forcefully and clasping them behind Nelyo, as he pushes him forward and hastily moves, forcing Nelyo to walk, with speed down the stairs.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Fëanor nods approvingly at Caranthir. "Your loyalty is much appreciated in times like these, my son. I wish all my children shared your sentiment." He glares reproachfully at Fëanoriel, and at Nelyo, who glares back with quite nearly as much bitterness.

They march the two eldest siblings down into the dungeons, in separate but adjacent cells, and lock the doors.

"I no longer recognize you. Any of you," Nelyo says, staring with grief into the eyes of Fëanor and Caranthir. "What has happened to you all? What darkness has come over your hearts that you would treat us this way? We have had our arguments, but why react with such violence?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Caranthir fidgets with the key for a moment, swinging it on his finger, as he speaks:

"We serve justice. Father is a man or honesty. He will not spare you your right punishment for the cause that you are his son."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

At this very moment I speak against them:

"No! Put us in the same cell; why sunder us like this? Is this how kin should be treated?"

But my eyes turn dark, and my voice lowers:

"Nay, now thou treat us not as kin, but as enemies..._doom shall befall thee._"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo nods in agreement with Fëanoriel and grasps for her hand from between the bars. "Why treat us like criminals when we have done no such thing? You, Father, are the one who has commanded me to lie and punished me for refusing!"

Fëanor simply laughs and turns away, ascending the stairs with Caranthir. "I don't feel the need to explain all of this two the two of you again. Just wait and see if your mother will convince me to let you out this time! Do not fear for Nelyo's life. If he looks close to death, the guards will tend him."

Once upstairs, he commands the others, "We shall depart at once, now that the rebellious ones are in no position to cause more trouble."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I glance at Nelyo, and seeing how my hands light up with that same glow as before, I whisper to him:

"Nelyofinwë...I think I have a plan...by the Grace of the Valar..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel rushes into the dungeon, and walks inside, her face stained with tears, and she gazes on her children, speaking:

"What did he do... What did he do this time?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

"Mother..." Nelyo sinks to the floor; he's weakned with blood loss again. "He says you'll never convince him to let us out this time."

He sees the red glow coming from Fëanoriel's hands, and shakes his head in confusion. "Am I imagining that...?" he mutters, half to himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I exclaim to Nerdanel, tears unnumbered within my fëa:

"He imprisoned us in separate cells...leave, Mother! He will not alter his ways! Only I may release the two of us!"

I turn to Nelyo.

"No, you're not. The Valar aid us. It's an impulsive plan, but I must try it nonetheless."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel's face streams with tears, and she sinks to her knees, her head buried in her hands. She weeps for a while, and then speaks to her children:

"Why? Why all of this in our family? It seems as though all the malice of the world has been confined into these very halls!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

"I'm willing to try anything," says Nelyo to his sister, but he's fighting back dizziness and darkness creeping up in his peripheral vision.

To his mother he reaches for her hand through the dungeon bars. "I feel the same anguish, Mother, yet do not fear for us... The Valar will help us."

He's not exactly sure why he says that. He just knows it's true.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel grasps at the hand of her son, and she kisses it, and she speaks:

"Least I shall bring you something of comfort, and also shall I plead with Feanaro, for I feel I must."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I see the glow within my hands slowly transform into a small fire, glowing and burning in its silver light. Soon it grows in its intensity, till it's poignant enough. The fire does not burn me; I am not surprised, and I press my hand against the metal bars as I see them gradually begin to melt under the intense heat. The flames spread until they engulf the entire front door, and it is then I draw my hidden sword and slash open the now-melted cage that imprisons us so unfairly. I run through the flames, seemingly unhindered, and I turn round to face Nelyo.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Nerdanel gazes in complete shock, and begins to feel her strength failing. She falls once more to her knees, fainting for the shock within her.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Before Nelyo can respond to Nerdanel, he flinches against the sudden heat... and again, he's not sure if he's delirious, seeing Fëanoriel walk through the fire that way, seemingly, unharmed.

Then he watches, helpless and concerned, as Nerdanel faints. He's close to unconsciousness himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I see both my brother and Mother begin to collapse, and I mutter in vehement tones:

_I swear to the Valar....I will get you both out of here and avenge for such malice brought forth by what was once our kin...!_

Brandishing my sword once more I now lean against the metal door of Nelyo's cell, and within moments the bars melt, and I slash through them as they disintegrate into ashes. The flames disappear, and I carefully lift Nelyo out, being prudent as to avoid his wounds, and once I do, I place him beside Mother, my own strength beginning to fade also as I sink to my knees.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

A strange figure enters before them, veiled in light as with a cloak, and she speaks:

"Why do you use the power of the Valar against their grace?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

And to them I answer, my tone steady and calm:

"To free the oppressed from those who have fallen to darkness and contemplated the slaying of kin. The punishment is not upon us or Maglor Kánafinwë, messenger of the Valar, but rather upon the rest of the House."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

The figure walked closer, speaking:

"Did the Valar slay all that thought Morgoth wise? Nay. 'Tis better to spare a life, to spare a blow, then to cause pain to many by your own misjudgment."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I can feel my strength fading, but as ever the power of my fëa remains poignant.

"Prithee, this I tell thee. 'Tis not us who have harmed our kin, nor was it us who spread deceit and illusion. Our hearts have not been confined and twisted within the bounds of shadow and darkness. But should divine justice not come upon those who deserve it? The Valar knoweth of the deeds...of Amrod and Amras, and the unjust wrath of Fëanáro Curufinwë and Caranthir upon us."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

The figure only nodded:

"They know too well."

Soon after this, the figure seemed to depart, and as she did, all seemed strengthened in some way. And Nerdanel rises as if from a dream, and she walks at once to the higher quarters of the hall.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

I turn to Nelyo. I rise, picking up my sword and hiding it, and tell him swiftly:

"Please, we must flee. No more of this. I will craft Runyaril, and then..."

I glance towards him, awaiting a response.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

Nelyo revives momentarily and struggles to stand, pressing a hand to his wounds in some attempt to slow the bleeding. He nods at Fëanoriel. "We must flee, if we can..." he whispers. "Our very lives are in danger. I hate that it has come to this, but what else can we do?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

The light comes from my hands again, and it environs Nelyo in a graceful, gentle glow. When it disappears, my heart is relieved to see him mostly healed.

"Then, let us go."

And I take his hand, and we run, up many stairs and winding corridors, until at last we come to the exit. It is night; the guards are asleep. We sneak out silently, and once we are far enough we head towards the Two Trees.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 19, 2022)

While a bit of pain lingers still, Nelyo is relieved to find that the wounds are closed and his strength has returned, and he follows Fëanoriel silently, not daring to speak, and barely to breathe. He has no clue where they're going.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 19, 2022)

At last we arrive, and the silver and gold of the Trees bathe us in solace and light. I take out a necklace of silvery-gold mithril, with a pendant strung upon it.. It has no light within it yet, but soon it will. Again, I call out to the Valar in heartfelt thought, that indeed my crafting may be wrought in successful hope, and I whisper softly:

"O Light of the Two Trees, Telperion and Laurelin! May thy light mingle with the essence of my fiery spirit and bond to become one! May the power and Grace of the Valar aid me in this craft of mine!"

And soon the pendant glows white as silver and gold rays of light enter, before it turns a fiery garnet blazing forth in ardent conflagration from the inner flame of my spirit, and the blinding light disappears, leaving only the natural but enchanting hue of the pendant; Runyaril.

I give a soft sigh before wearing the necklace, but soon I sink to my knees, for much of the power within my fëa has been wrought within this one deed, though I do not regret it at all.

_The Light of Valinórë hath been preserved upon this very day, and gladdened am I in deep relief and gratitude to know of such._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 19, 2022)

Meanwhile, back in the courts of the House of Feanor, Amras and Amrod spoke with each other, each taking turns. Amrod began:

"Now look what you've done."

"What _I've _done? You were the one who cut him."

"Do you really not know what I am speaking of?"

"What do you speak of?"

"He was hauled off to the dungeons, and our sister with him. I saw it happen. They were being dragged-"

Amras laughs.

"How I wish I could have been there, brother..."

"Do you not understand? We have destroyed our family's peace."

"Not destroyed... Not without purpose."

"You are sickly, brother! Is there poison in that blade?"

"Ah, poison... That sounds like something father might do. Cunning."

"No! No- Give me that sword-"

Amrod grunted, reaching forward to grasp the weapon of his brother, hoping to rid him of this madness. Amras reaches for the hilt of his dagger, and pulls it halfway up the sheath so that the pale blade, sharp and poignant, can be seen. He speaks:

"Tempt me not, brother."

Amrod gives a glare towards Amras and speaks:

"Brother? I should wish to be sundered from you- you and your evil ways!"

Amras speaks:

"Even father escaped not his lineage. Alima lanqe."

Amrod countered:

"Speak not the tongue of the Quenyan when you have clearly abandoned its truth!"

Amras speaks:

"Brother, I desire justice... honor... What good is not to be seen in such?"

Amrod speaks:

"Vengeance against those who are peaceful, honor earned from many slain... What goodness is there in that?!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Nelyo stares in awe at the gem of Fëanoriel's creation. It is much like Father's Silmarils, radiating with a divine light and strange power. Seeing her fatigue at having somehow poured herself into these, he puts a protective arm around her and glances around. "Rest for a moment, sister."

For perhaps the first time in his life, he wishes he were armed. They had no time to take weapons before leaving, and with the hostility they face from their family, being unarmed is simply unwise.

He stares into the Trees, and notices a silver light appearing between them. It's faint at first, and he wonders if he's imagining it. But the light grows, so brilliant that he's forced to shield his eyes. And then, in it place, stands a lady clad in pale grey. Her face is streaked with tears, yet she smiles gently and warmly at them.

"Greetings, Nelyafinwë Maitimo and Fëanoriel Runyaril. I am Nienna, Lady of Mercy. I have seen your sufferings, and they have grieved my heart. I have not seen such suffering in this land since Melkor first wrought his destruction. I have seen the way your father unjustly imprisoned you both, and the grievous harm done by your youngest brothers. Oh, Nelyo, I know the way you have been wounded in both hroa and fëa, and Fëanoriel, of the way those closest to you have doubted your word and cast you aside. How alone you must feel... how frightened..."

The Vala bows her head, and silvery tears fall from her eyes. Nelyo is moved by her compassion, and tears fall from his eyes also, and he kneels and bows his head in reverence.

"Your father has felt the power go out of you, Fëanoriel, and it will not be long before he and your brothers find you here. Yet fear not, for I will protect you. _We _will protect you_."_


~~~

Fëanor, still blinded with fury, can sense something strange just after he leaves the dungeon. There's a surge of sudden power-- more brilliantly powerful than anything he's felt other than from within himself.

He turns abruptly back towards the dungeon to find the steel bars melted and still simmering with heat. His eldest children are gone, of course, though he has no idea how they managed to vanish so quickly, especially with Nelyo being in the state he is.

Further, wasn't his wife Nerdanel just here? What if Nelyo and Fëanoriel captured her or exerted some other violence against her?

"Nerdanel?" he cries, racing upstairs to look for her. Now his face has gone white. If these rebellious children of his harmed their mother, he can never forgive them. He's already lost his mother and cannot bear to lose his wife too.

Then, he stops cold in his tracks, and his heart seems to drop. There's another surge of power, farther away but not terribly far, and it feels exactly like how he felt when he created his precious Silmarils.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I gaze up at Nienna, though little strength I now have even in fëa, and my eyes are clouded with weariness. Still, I exclaim and plead with her:

"Please...lead us away...to where you dwell. I cannot bear it anymore...our sufferings in hróa and fëa are simply too great...!"

In my grief and anguish I clutch tightly at Runyaril as it blazes forth with my inner fire. It is the only companion, the only souvenir, the only memory of light I still have, besides Nelyofinwë and the Valar...

_And at these thoughts, my tears come forth unnumbered._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

But as Feanoriel feels weakness, and as she is in her darkest moments, Vaire comes and shields her, holding her tightly within her cloak, speaking:

"Fear not. For I too have seen your grievances, and I desire to help you."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The maiden whom Feanaro seeks, his wife, Nerdanel, has gone off into the forest as never she did before, and walked hooded and cloaked, unable to receive what she had seen, or comprehend what she had been a part of. She sought solitude, and therefore took to the forest, hoping that within a place of tranquil light, she might find some sense of tranquility.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

My hand falls from my grasp of my jewel as the poignancy of its great light is revealed, and softly I whisper:

_"Vairë...how I had longed to meet you upon our first meeting that seemed to be a thousand threads away...and now...you are here...nay? O, Valar, Ilúvatar....how I thank thee..."_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Nienna looks with sympathy at Fëanoriel, and says, "Trust in the power of the Valar, young one. It is the will of Eru Illuvatar for you to remain in your own world, and we can help you find peace within it."

Nelyo's heart is full from the mercy the Valar have shown them, and he wishes he had Maglor's eloquence to express his gratitude, but all he can do is whisper, "Thank you."

Nienna smiles kindly and wraps him in her silvery cloak, and they weep together. Yet Nelyo can already begin to feel a warmth and calmness entering his heart. He has not lost memory of the atrocities committed by his family, but it somehow feels further away, unable to touch him.

~~~

Fëanor searches in the Great Hall, his wife's chambers, and his children's chambers for Nerdanel, but he cannot find her. He orders the guards to begin an extensive search of the place, and he gathers all his other children together and says gravely, "Your mother Nerdanel is gone. I fear your brother and sister may have some part in this-- I cannot comprehend the rebellion and treachery within their hearts! Why would they do this to their mother who loved them so? We must depart now and look for her!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I gaze up at Nienna, and ask her, this time in thought:

_"Your words comfort me, and yet they do not....those visions I had...surely I cannot be part of them? I could never commit such atrocious acts, especially when they have hurt us and betrayed us so greatly...! Tell me, Nienna....those visions...were sent by your elder brother Námo, right?"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire answers, in turn:

"Such visions were granted you by the Doomsman, for he does not yet trust you, and yet he knows you..."

She holds her tighter, and smiles on her:

"Sérinqua." (Peace)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Caranthir rises and bows before his father, taking a knee to prove his allegiance.

"As my father and my lord commands."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

But I gaze at Vairë and Nienna in confusion, speaking in a bare whisper:

"He does not trust me? Why...? But I trust the Valar...I hold no ill will against any of them; why would he not trust one who believes so greatly in the Powers?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire seems to give a long gaze and speaks:

"He is one hidden. Seldom is he seen. His cloak is the canvas upon which all that is seen is written, and beneath it lies all that cannot be seen."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

Whilst most would have feared such image of him, I only smile and give a little laugh.

"Oh Vairë...I sometimes feel like I am quite similar! Too much that I hide within myself...too much that others would not see..."

And I gaze upon the Weaver with much love and compassion, and sink deeper into her gentle embrace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire gives a nod, solemn and sweet, and lifts her upwards, carrying her and wrapping her within fine cloth, woven. And she speaks:

"Yes, but he is secret.. But he is like a treasure, which gleams upon your opening of it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

"A treasure?" I repeat.

I gaze down at Runyaril, and it seems Vairë does also, at the same moment. I utter in the Quenyan tongue, whispering delicately - a reminiscent memory:

_"I Valar ná ninya maina...ar Nelyo yando."_
(The Valar are my treasure...and Nelyo also.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire gazes down at the jewel.

"Take care not to become too attached. It is a treasure, a gift, but not for you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I nod understandingly.

"I know this well. If the Trees shall indeed fall, I would give Runyaril to Yavanna, so that she may restore them..."

I continue, though I feel my tears come back again:

"...yet such may come at a price, for the very essence of my fëa hath been poured into them in fire and light, and if they are shattered, perhaps I shall fade..."

My voice trails off for a little while, but I finish nevertheless:

"...but still, only for the greater good of Arda, nay? For Fëanor would never give up his Silmarils e'en at the command of the Valar, unlike myself..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire smiled. 

"You shall not fade. For if they are restored, you shall be connected to them."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I blink a few times, registering the information she has given me.

"But Vairë...surely, the essence of Runyaril must be used to restore them when the Silmarils are stolen? 'Tis the only artefact left that may do so, and if such essence is used up in its fullness to restore the Trees, how would I not fade?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire speaks, her voice soft and laced with light:

"You shall not fade. I have seen it, and I shall stand ever by it. E'en if the Trees die and cannot be restored, you shall not fade. E'en if they restored, by Runyaril, you shall not fade. Trust me, as you once did, for I should feel that a woman figure would be deserving of more trust than a pale light."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Fëanor nods in approval at Caranthir, and hopes the rest of his sons have the same faithfulness of heart.

Then they depart on horseback, searching for Nerdanel in the lands surrounding the palace.

~~~

Nelyo is silent and lost in his own thoughts for a while, and isn't paying much attention to Fëanoriel's conversation with Vairë. But he's startled out of his reverie when they begin to talk about her possibly fading if she uses her Silmaril to restore the Trees.

"Wait!" he cries, springing suddenly up. "Please tell me this cannot be. I can't bear to see you fade, sister, you're..." He stares at her in anguish. "You are all I have left."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I smile yet again, and I whisper:

"Nin hanta lye."
(I thank thee.)

I turn to Nelyo, and give him a reassuring smile before answering:

"If Vairë says I shall not fade, then do not fear. For the Valar and Ilúvatar know all, and righteously do they speak of such things, for 'tis from the very depths of their hearts. The Valar are e'er within us, Nelyo. Ava rúcë, ava rúcë! (Fear not, fear not!)"

I close my eyes as the Weaver embraces me, and I feel a wave of peace and serenity wash over me, one that I have e'er longed for, and one that I would dare to long for again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire smiles at her, and holds her closely and tightly, loving her, speaking:

"Indeed. For I am of Time also."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Caranthir rides forth, and as he does, he speaks to his father:

"Is this the doing of Nelyo? What would he do to our brother?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

But my peace does not last long as I hear the coming of hooves in the far distance. I jerk upright, and fear is in my eyes as I turn to Vairë. Softly I mutter:

"Not good...they have come against us once more...please protect us..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

And Vaire grabs the hand of Nienna, and both of them, bearing the two children of Feanor in their arms, swiftly flee and hide elsewhere, beneath a small rock outcropping which shadows the Two Trees.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I give earnest thanks to Vairë and Nienna as I grip the Weaver's robes tightly, my tears falling once more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

And Vaire speaks:

"Do not fear. All is well."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And Caranthir and Feanor and their host approach the Two Trees.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Fëanor and his remaining six children ride forth and arrive at the Two Trees. They have still not found Nerdanel, though they have been calling her name. Fëanor is growing increasingly distressed--and angered, being certain that her disappearance was the doing of the two oldest.

He could sense something there... and suddenly it is gone.

"Halt. I think someone was just here," he says, raising his hand to signal them to halt. "Hello? Nerdanel? Is someone there?"

He dismounts his horse and prowls like a wolf around the Two Trees, yet the Valar have cast a veil over themselves and the two eldest children, so that even though he is near the spot, he doesn't see them. (Nelyo closes his eyes, barely daring to breathe, and feeling as though his heart is pounding so loudly that surely Father must hear it.)

"I can't fathom where they have gone or why they have taken their mother," sighs Fëanor. "Come, let us continue our search."

Nelyo stares, horrified, at Fëanoriel. Has something terrible happened to Mother too?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I close my eyes, and it seems by the aid of the Valar I am able to sense Mother's presence. I whisper to him softly so that the rest can't hear us:

_She is well, Nelyo. Do not fear. She wanders in the woods, for solace and peace, I should think._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Nienna is the one who comforted Fëanoriel with the feeling of her mother's presence, and she grants it to Nelyo as well. He relaxes and nods in understanding. He can certainly understand Mother for doing that-- he had done the exact same thing after his fight with Amrod and Amras.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Caranthir speaks:

"Father, where next shall we go?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

And indeed I hear them coming ever the closer. For indeed their search would not end so swiftly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

"I am not ready yet to leave this place. I am certain someone was here... or is still here yet," says Fëanor. "There is some deception about here... Everyone dismount and look around."

He is glad that he has created the Silmarils, for it seems to him like there is some mischief about the Trees.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

Silently I ask the Weaver in thought:

_"Vairë, if e'er the rest of the House of Fëanor shall lay hands on Runyaril, would they be scorched for the dark deeds they have wrought against us?"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire blinks a few times, and stares down, but does not respond to Feanoriel in any way audible or perceived. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Amras dismounts his horse, speaking:

"Nelyo was here. Look."

And as he said this he pointed down at a rock upon which was some blood from his wound, and also a piece of the cloth bandage he was wrapped in.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

My heart churns in fear, yet mingled with peace from the Valar beside us. I gaze up at Vairë, and perceiving how she gives no answer, decides not to ask her again for now.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Fëanor narrows his eyes as he examines the cloth. The blood, indeed, looks fresh. "Excellent find, Amras. You are quite the tracker."

Straightening, he raises his voice towards the trees: "I know someone is here, and I suspect it is you, Nelyo and Fëanoriel! I command you to reveal yourself at once and release your mother!"

Nelyo shudders and glances at his sister and the Valar, but makes no sound. Nienna only smiles, reassuring them that this enchanted veil she holds conceals them from their vengeful father.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I close my eyes, feeling safer under the Grace of the Valar, and e'er leaning closer to Vairë. I don't quite know why, but she seems to take a liking to me, and I to her. She turns to me, and I realise she must have read my thoughts.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Caranthir stands and leaps up onto a high stone, one that is just above the outcropping they are hidden in. He looks out, speaking:

"There is much still to cover, and yet I feel we have found a trace."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

"We are not to leave this spot until we have found them," says Fëanor. "I want everyone examining every nook and cranny of this place!"

Curufin momentarily terrifies Nelyo by looking directly into their spot, but he only sees rocks thanks to Nienna's enchanted cloak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

Taking this chance I ask Vairë and Nienna in thought:

_"With that light that kept emitting from my hands earlier...which of the Valar granted such to me?"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire gives a nod, but remains silent, and says in thought:

" Silence. "

Just then, Caranthir loses his balance on a loose stone and tumbles onto the cloak. Nelyo in his surprise at this lets out of a yell of shock, followed by a gasp, and Amras speaks:

"What was that? You both heard it, right?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I widen my eyes, wrapping Vairë's robes around me.

_This isn't good...they've found us...I think..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

Vaire's eyes widen, and she speaks in thought:

"Stay still, all of you. Only should they find the cloak might they prevail."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

I stay completely still, hidden mostly under the cloak of the Weaver, and in these moments I feel as though I am frozen in time.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Nelyo closes his eyes, mentally cursing himself for having accidentally made a noise, but Nienna grants him a feeling of peace once again.

Everyone in Fëanor's company startles at the noise, and stare suspiciously at the rocks. Now that Fëanor is directly looking at it, he can sense power there... and more than that. He can sense the blazing and radiating energy of a Silmaril.

At first his fury is awakened again, thinking it was one of his own and was somehow stolen--but, no. It doesn't feel like himself. It feels like his daughter.

How could she have accomplished such a feat?

"There's some sorcery at place here," says Fëanor and his sons. Swiftly, he draws his sword and strikes at the rocks.

But Nienna and Vairë vanish with Nelyo and Fëanoriel before the blow can be driven home, and Fëanor hits the rocks. His blade gets lodged inside, and will be damaged as a result.

As he struggles to free his sword, Nienna appears in a radiant silver light, nearly blinding everyone, though she still has the eldest children concealed with her cloak.

"I am Nienna, Lady of Mercy, and you, Fëanaro Curufinwë, along with many of your sons, have grieved my heart, and the hearts of other Valar, and indeed, of Eru Iluvatar Himself," she says in a voice that is both strong and soft. "I entreat you to repent of your wicked ways and of the harm you have caused to your kin, and perhaps mercy will be shown to you as well."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 20, 2022)

And before the brilliantly bright lady, Amrod sinks to his knees, and weeps, muttering:

"Would that I had not done my deeds or wrought them. I repent..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

But Fëanor's reaction is just the opposite, and he strides forth forcefully with wrathful pride:

"Ha! So, 'tis one of the Valar! How scornful and detestable! What have I to repent of? Nothing I regret of, and indeed I have done nothing wrong! 'Tis Nelyo and Fëanoriel who have sowed lies and committed the most atrocious deeds! They should be dispossessed indeed!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 20, 2022)

Nelyo glances at Fëanoriel in shock at Amrod's repentance. He hasn't expected any of his brothers to repent. A twinge of hope arises in him; maybe not all is lost forever for Amrod, at least. Unless he's being insincere, though there's no way of knowing his heart.

Nienna, though, accepts his repentance and smiles kindly. "You are forgiven, Pityafinwë, though you must reconcile to your brother, should you see him again. I hope you will learn from this to never succumb to wrongdoing even when you are pressured to."

To Fëanor, though, her smile fades and she shakes her head sadly. "You grieve me with your pride and stubbornness, Fëanaro. You were blessed with a fiery spirit, and wonderous gifts of creativity and fortitude of mind, yet you use it all for ill. You shall burn down your own House with that fire, unless you repent of your ways, and humble yourself to the truth which your eldest children told you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 20, 2022)

Fëanor scorns at Nienna's words.

"Truth? Nay, they are all lies! Indeed, the Valar have e'er been evil!"

I give a gasp at hearing his horrendous words against the Valar and thus his fall to darkness, though I swiftly muffle it with my hand, but I fear it is too late. There is only one daughter in this family; surely he would have realised immediately that such a voice came from myself.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

And as Feanor spoke as such all these words, two of the brothers, Caranthir and Amras, seemed to mutter amongst themselves. And within moments, they rose and spoke, Caranthir first:

"Hear me, O Brothers! We shall stand with our father! If you are loyal, you shall stand with our father!"

Amras went on:

"We stand with Feanaro!"

The remaining brothers recited this, rising and unsheathing their swords, raising them up in the glittering light of the Trees. Yet aside stood Maglor, who had quickly made an escape, and then had returned to the House of Feanor, and sat in musings of his art. And yet there knelt Amrod still, stricken to the core by the sight of this lady, and weeping bitterly.

Amrod spoke, crying aloud:

"Would that I might reconcile with my brother!"

His tears fell even the more.

"Aye, Nelyo! Nelyo! I grieve my deeds to you!"

He continued:

"If you can hear me-"

He spoke louder, now almost yelling through his sobs:

"I repent to you and beg your forgiveness!"

And Amrod threw down his weapon on the ground, and lifted the dirt from the soil, and cast it over himself, for he felt guilt, piercing guilt, and he wept bitterly for his ill deeds.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

My tears fall as I see Amrod repent in such ways. Yet still, I fear of Fëanor, that he would have discovered me already, and thus possibly Nelyo also. Terror rises in my heart and fëa.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

It seems Caranthir and Amras are now well on the look out for Nelyo and Feanoriel. Both are looking around, as the previous gasp had startled and alerted them. Amras speaks:

"I do not know where they are, father."

He pauses.

"Yet I feel they are near."

Celegorm rises from the place where he was seated, and begins, a certain keen sense and a look in his eye. He glances around a few times before looking directly at where the two had been sitting, under the cloak, and he lifts a rock, hurling it towards them. A yelp escapes one of them, whom, it was not clear. Celegorm then smiles grimly, and speaks, looking directly at them:

"They're there. Right within that pile."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

The yelp had come from myself, for indeed it was hurled only too closely to me, and though I had jumped out of the way I was not fast enough, and the stone had grazed the side of my leg. I press against the open cut, attempting to slow the trickle of crimson liquid, but already it is dripping onto the grass beside the hurled rock, and surely they will notice it, a sign of my presence at least and at last. Yet my silent thoughts are filled with sorrow and wrath:

_How could ye, Celegorm! We once sat next to each other in my chambers, and indeed back then you were close to the Valar, at least Oromë! Now look at thyself, hurting thy kin within bounds of darkness! How could ye? Be released from this!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Caranthir then steps forward, and indeed notices their presence, and he touches the rock, and feels that it is a cloak of some sort, because it is soft. He tears it forward, glancing on the company now revealed. Vaire is nowhere to be seen beneath the cloak.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

Alas, I am revealed, but deep within me I am momentarily relieved to realise that Nelyo is not there either; Vairë must have taken him to safety, thank the Valar for that. I glare at Caranthir, still holding my wound, and I speak:

"I will reveal nothing to you, and I have naught to repent for. What say ye, traitors of kinship? What shall ye inflict upon me?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Amras grabbed Feanoriel and laid her before Feanor, speaking:

"What do you want us to do with her?"

Celegorm seemed to wince a bit. He spoke:

"Don't hurt her-"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

My voice rings out once more in clear and even tones, addressing mostly Fëanor himself, but also the sons that are present:

"Do whatever you want with me, what you will, but I will not obey any of your distorted rules, obligations or laws of any kind."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Caranthir speaks:

"Do what you will with her, father. But we must know the fate of our mother."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

And I answer in retaliation:

"I know of where she would be, and she is unharmed I should believe, but with what vices ye have inflicted upon us of innocence, I will not reveal where she is to ye."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Nelyo stares in confusion as their surroundings change, and he finds himself in some unknown woods-- but his sister and Nienna are not there.

"What happened? Where are they?" he anxiously asks Vairë.

~~

Meanwhile, Nienna had hoped for a chance that Fëanor and the rest of his sons would repent, but after they took her cloak and wounded Fëanoriel, she doesn't see it as likely.

"I hope your hearts are not so hard that the only way to soften them is to break them," she says, and as she speaks, she fills the area with a blinding silver light so that no one except her are able to see her. She takes her cloak and Fëanoriel, and in an instant they are reunited with Nelyo and Vairë.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

Still in Nienna's embrace but now gradually weakened by the blood loss that only seems greater with every passing moment, I thank the Valier in my heart before turning to Nelyo, and whispering softly:

_"Ninya háno...nanwen o nin..."_
("My brother...return to me...")


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

"Fëanoriel!" Nelyo cries, relieved to see her but concerned for her wound, and anxiously rushes towards her.

"Peace... she will be all right." Nienna waves her hand, and a comforting light envelops Fëanoriel's wound, closing it as had been done for Nelyo earlier. "Once she is rested, you will depart for the House of Nolofinwë, under our protection. It will be some time before your family arrives there, and you will be safe until then."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

My heart is at peace as I hear the name of Nolofinwë, but still I feel exhausted, and I lie in Nelyo's arms. Gazing up at the stars, I whisper delicately amidst the winds, before closing my eyes:

_"Nin hanta lyë, Lissë o i Valar."_
(I thank thee, Grace of the Valar.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

And Vaire watched by, holding Nelyo, as Feanoriel gained her much needed rest.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Some time passed before Nelyo and his sister felt well rested enough to go on. But they slept peaceably under the watchful protection of the two Valar.

After they had regained their strength a bit, Nienna spoke to them: "The house of your father is still in disorder, and they will not depart for a while yet. Come, let us take you to the House of your uncle Nolofinwë. We will appear to you once again when your family is on their way."

"Thank you," Nelyo breathed, bowing deeply to the two Valar. His heart is full with the thought of seeing his cousin Findekano again-- a true kindred spirit to him, one who will surely understand and respond with kindness when he hears of their troubles.

In the blink of an eye, they are standing before the gates at the House of Nolofinwë, and the two Valar are gone. Yet somehow, Nelyo can feel that they're not far, and are ever watching.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I glance towards Nelyo, and speak softly:

"Do not fear, for the Valar are ne'er silent, and e'er they shall protect us."

I take his hand, and turn to him with a smile:

"Let us enter; what are we waiting for?"

And so we did, walking beside each other, close to each other.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

They were greeted by the kind gaze of Findekano, a son of Fingolfin. He leapt forward at the sight of Nelyo, and rushed to embrace him, speaking:

"Nelyo! Well met!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Nelyo smiles warmly and returns his cousin's embrace. "Findekano-- well glad am I to see a friendly face!" 

It's been far too long since they last met, primarily because of Fëanor's hostility towards the family. But despite the time and distance, Nelyo and his cousin are still like brothers (or at least, the nice kind of brothers and not the kind that tries to murder each other).

Aredhel, Fingolfin's daughter, also embraces her two cousins, though she wonders why there's only two of them and not the rest of the family. She smiles at Fëanoriel, hoping to speak with her.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I gaze lovingly into Aredhel's eyes, giving a gesture of welcome:

"Aiya, Aredhel, alatúlië!"
("Ah, Aredhel, welcome!")

I smile at her, but speak naught for the time being.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano casts an arm over Nelyo and smiles, speaking with him:

"What brings you across the kingdom, brother?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

"Alatulie, Fëanoriel. My heart is glad to see you again," Aredhel replies, smiling. She feels as though there's something off about her cousins despite their warmth and smiles-- there is an ache of trouble in their eyes. But she doesn't say anything about this or inquire of the rest of their family. She'll wait for Father to do that.

"Well, you did invite us here, did you not?" Nelyo says with a chuckle to Findekano. "Though I suppose we are so late, you may have forgotten."

He glances at Fingolfin and Fëanoriel, wondering if they should say anything of the trouble, or warn their uncle and cousins.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

As Fingolfin appears I immediately run to him, and embrace him, though I seem short compared to his tall frame.

"Alatúlië, alatúlië, Nolofinwë...it hath been long indeed..."

As I speak these words I almost feel as if Fingolfin Nolofinwë is more like a father to me than Fëanor, and at the thought of Fëanor and his sons' horrific betrayal I cannot prevent my tears from falling - once more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano smiled at Nelyo, speaking;

"Forget? No... I haven't forgotten. This alone has been on my mind for many days. I just questioned why you were here alone. Were you sent ahead, of your company?"

~~

Fingolfin gives a smile and a laugh as he embraces Feanoriel, speaking:

"My dear Miruvóre! How wonderful it is to see you again!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

_Miruvórë....

How long had it been since I had last heard that word, that name?_

Despite my tears, I still gaze up at him as we walk forward, deeper, further inside, and I hold up the gleaming garnet necklace, Runyaril, for him to see, and indeed he gazes at it for long, scrutinizing it deeply from many perspectives.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Nelyo's smile fades at the question and an anxious, troubled look comes to his eyes as memories of his family's betrayal resurface. "Well... it's a long story, and an unhappy one, and I'm unsure if I should go somewhere and tell you in private, or if we should explain it to your father also."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano looks at Nelyo long, and speaks:

"I know not of what you speak."

He sees the pain and anxiety in the eyes of Nelyo, and speaks, pulling him closely into an embrace and wrapping his arms around him, speaking;

"Brother, are you okay?"

He pauses.

"You're here now, with me. Whatever happened, allow yourself a little peace."

~~

Fingolfin speaks:

"Why the tears, Miruvóre?"

As she holds up the jewel, he speaks, after gazing at it long.

"That is no ordinary thing."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Nelyo returns Findekano's embrace and is silent for a moment, fighting back tears. When he summons up the courage to speak again, he whispers, "No, my brother, all is not well..."

He sees that Fëanoriel is engaged in conversation with Nolofinwë, and that is probably for the better-- she'll explain all to him in proper timing.

"Can we go somewhere private?" he asks Findekano. "I'll tell you everything that happened."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I take a shaky breath, and begin:

"Please, Nolofinwë, tell none other of this, keep such to yourself. But long story short, the House of Fëanor have turned against I and Nelyo, all of them save Maglor, I believe. They have wounded us greatly, in hróa and in fëa, and I must admit that indeed my fëa feels deeply shattered by such events. It was..."

I pause, thinking of whether to tell him or not, and decide that Fingolfin is _not_ amongst those whom I _cannot _trust, and thus I do reveal it:

"...It was the Grace of the Valar that aided us this far. Vairë and Nienna, specifically..."

But I cannot continue. The pain is too much for me to think of, too great a burden, and I collapse in his arms, tears unnumbered falling forth from the sudden flame of my tender heart.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin speaks, troubled:

"Feanoriel... Miruvóre... Are you alright?" 

He lifts her up, and sits aside with her, his arm cast about her.

~~

Findekano looks especially worried, and speaks:

"Yes, yes, of course."

He leads him aside to a private room and sits him beside a warm fireplace, seating himself beside Nelyo, and beginning:

"What has happened? And remember, I am a brother to you in heart. You need not hide anything from me, and I shall never use anything against you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Nelyo nods gratefully. "Then you are a truer brother than the ones of my own family, for they... they have betrayed us, me and Fëanoriel. The twins ambushed me unarmed and tried to murder me, and they almost succeeded. Even now I am still healing from the wounds they inflicted on me."

He hesitates and studies his cousin's face before saying anything more. Despite his certainty that he can trust Findekano, he is still so shaken by the reality of having been suddenly betrayed that he is still cautious, even around Findekano.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano gasps as he hears the story, and his eyes almost cloud with tears. At length, he speaks:

"My brother... I am so sorry to hear these tidings."

He brings Nelyo closer, speaking:

"To think that I could have lost you... That your house, and all of Arda could have lost you..."

He embraces Nelyo once more.

"Thank the Heavens and the Valar that you still stand and live!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

_Fëanoriel._

I had once held such name in high respect, a heirloom of Fëanor himself, of course. Yet now, all is broken, lost within there, save for Nelyo, of course. At long length I respond:

"Fëanor...he even imprisoned me in the dungeons once for disobeying him, then did the same to Nelyo for the exact same reason, and out of concern I asked to be imprisoned for a second time just so that I could be beside my brother and make sure that all was fine...but it wasn't. Nerdanel...Mother...she left for the woods, to gain some peace and solace, then Fëanor and all his sons save Maglor sought us out, thought it was us who betrayed them when in fact it was the other way around...thought we had done something to Mother even though we never did anything wrong...we told no lie at all...the Valar saved us..."

I look down at Runyaril again, and continue:

"This necklace, Runyaril, I crafted it by myself, with the aid of the Valar...it contains the Light of the Two Trees, for I know that the 3 Silmarils of Curufinwë shall be stolen, and darkness shall fall upon Arda in due time that will only lead to Kinslaying and doom...the Vala Mandos had sent me many visions a while ago...I have seen much..."

I pause, looking up at him, awaiting his reaction.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

A few tears fall from Nelyo's eyes as he embraces Findekano, in his relief at being believed. He knows better than to doubt his cousin, but it will take some time to rebuild his certainty that he can fully trust anyone.

"Thank you, brother. And thank the Valar indeed, for two of them came directly to me and my sister, and rescued us from Father and the rest. I've doubted the Valar before, but I swear I never shall again."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin listens long to the words of Feanoriel, and gazes at the jewel. And eventually, he speaks:

"My... you have a long tale to tell, and I feel you've only told half."

He holds out his hand, a motion that, should she permit it, he would like to have a closer look at the jewel, which he then voices:

"If you would not mind, I would favor a deeper gaze at that treasure."

~~

Fingon speaks to Nelyo:

"I grieve for these deeds against you, brother." 

He paused.

"Indeed, the Valar are not to be doubted. Always father has taught us such."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

"My father teaches the opposite," Nelyo says with a sigh. "When Vairë and Nienna came to save me and my sister at the Two Trees, they asked Father and the rest to repent, and he did the exact opposite. It doesn't surprise me, but it does grieve me, that he accuses them of evil and refuses to humble his stubborn heart. And many of my brothers, namely Celegorm and Caranthir, staunchly follow his ways. I have hopes that Maglor will not fall to this evil, and even for Amrod, who aided Amras in betraying me, showed signs of repentance.

"But alas, this is not all that happened, and there are many more horrifying details to this story. I worry for your father and his House also, that Fëanor may pose a threat to them also."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

Vairë's words echo in the back of my mind as he asks for it.

But the Valar are right; I must not get too obsessed over it. I am not Fëanáro Curufinwë, and I will not become like him in such regard.

I take off the necklace and place it into his hand softly, and I explain further:

"I crafted it, for I knew that indeed something else must preserve the Light of the Trees when the Three of Fëanor are lost and the Trees become darkened. I poured much of the essence of my own fëa into it - perhaps all. Such is why it shines a fiery garnet, for such blazes the inner flame of my own fëa, yet the hues of silver Telperion and golden Laurelin may still be seen within it."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano looks with sympathy at Nelyo, speaking:

"Trouble yourself not with our house. We are well. And you have enough."

He sighs.

"Brother, what will you do?"

Concern grows in his voice.

"Surely you do not intend to go back to your home, do you?"

~~

Fingolfin touches the smooth surface of the stone, following its careful grooves and contours as he gazes at it. He speaks:

"It is a thing of beauty. Very complex."

He tries to read her expression, seeing if she is angered by him holding it.

"If you would not oppose it, I would very much wish to conduct my own research and study of it. For a weapon or a shield is only as good as those who know how to wield it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I am deeply surprised by such request of his, and I blink a few times. That he would take it away...

_No. It's not exactly mine. Without the Valar, I wouldn't have been able to craft it._ _I can't go against the Powers. Not now. Not after all they've done to help us._

And then another better thought comes to my mind: if he does take it, the House of Fëanor wouldn't see it for the time being.

_Even better...I fully intended to keep it hidden anyway._

I nod at him, and answer:

_"_Indeed, you may. And I am quite sure you would not lose it. Just make sure that nobody from the House of Fëanor sees it."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin gives a nod, speaking:

"Thank you. I shall not. Seldom do I take things, and I beg your pardon that I have asked it, but this stone greatly intrigues me. I must have a moment with it, if you understand my words."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I nod, but I still I inquire further:

"Had you ever done such investigation with...the three Silmarils of Fëanor?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin shakes his head.

"No. No, he would not let me near them. Anyone near them, for that matter. I suppose it's not, strange or unfeeling, he just treasured them."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

"But Fëanor could be on his way here soon, and who knows what he'll intend to do?" says Nelyo, his heart beginning to race. "He already thinks that Fëanoriel and I kidnapped Mother, since she apparently went missing, and he's already enraged with us for disobeying his commands and, according to him, spreading lies. We were imprisoned for it for a time..."

His voice trails off and he shakes his head. "I don't wish to relive it. I'll tell you all the details eventually, but not now. I only wish to warn you that I cannot predict what Father may do, and he may bring violence here."

And at Findekano's last question, Nelyo hesitates. He hasn't taken the time to stop and consider this, since he's been occupied with trying to stay alive. "I don't know," he says softly. "Certainly not now, I won't. The Valar have promised to protect us from them for a time, but I don't know how long. I'm unsure I shall ever feel safe in my father's house again."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I hold his hand quite suddenly, and gaze up at him, narrowing my eyes:

"No...he didn't just treasure them. He loved them with such a greedy lust, a possessiveness, one that shall lead him and his entire House into utter downfall...yet I do not know if I shall be amongst them. If I had the choice, I would never return to them. And I don't think I will, definitely not for now."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano glances towards Nelyo.

"And you should not have to, relive it. You have seen enough pain, my brother."

He gazes long at the face of Nelyo, and perceives well that he is tired, and that he has seen too much suffering to be at peace. Findekano speaks:

"Ah, Nelyo... You are not the brother you were. You have suffered much, and I only hope that it gets the better for you now."

~~

Fingolfin gives a slight nod, but does not seem willing to embrace this.

"He is my brother-"

He stops himself.

"Half-brother. As he always reminded me. Yet still, I cherish him, and I shall never raise a sword against him."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I widen my eyes a little, and add on to his point, my eyes welling with tears, and my voice dropping to a broken murmur, yet still serious and unyielding:

"Yet he shall raise sword against you, Nolofinwë. Half-brother in blood, full-brother in heart, no grievance shall you hold against him, perhaps. But he shall think differently, and he already does."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin gives a slight brush against his forehead, clearly troubled.

"No, no, he wouldn't."

He sighs.

"He has never loved me as greatly as some, but he has no anger for me. He is kind. Yes, he is kind.."

His breathing becomes heavier, and he seems to repeat the words to himself.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I am troubled by this, and I pull on his arm, his robes. My voice comes out swiftly, pushing onwards, frantic even:

"No, no...Nolofinwë! I have seen it! I have seen much, only too much! He...his anger....he cannot control it! He would even dare to hurt his family in such deep ways, what makes you think he cannot pull sword upon someone he has ever held great suspicion for? He thinks you are trying to usurp the throne, his position, when in fact you have no intention to do so! Be careful of him! Think not of him so lightly...think not so naively!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin seems very deeply disturbed by her words, and he rises, breathing heavily and deeply.

"No, no he couldn't think that of me. He wouldn't."

He tries to steady his breathing.

"You- you must be misled. He is kind, and he has temper, but not like that. He did not hurt you, did he? He did not raise a sword against you. He would not. He would never."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I still grip onto his robes, and I continue:

"No...he did not...but his sons...Amrod and Amras raised it against Nelyo, and almost ended him...these visions...Mandos gave them to me...Námo...he would never be wrong..."

Even as I utter the name of the Doomsman, I feel a slight serenity wash over me, despite what others may perceive him to be. They are the Valar after all, and they mean no ill.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingolfin gazes downwards, and speaks:

"That was his sons... I grieve to hear it, but still..."

He takes a step backward.

"You must be wrong."

He takes a second step.

"I need a moment, if you do not mind."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I widen my eyes as he says I am wrong, and I earnestly plead with him:

"What? Surely you cannot mean this...you cannot say that _the Valar_ are wrong? They would not be! Please, hold your faith in them! Please..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

He seems very hesitant to go on with her.

"No- no, I am not saying that. I trust them, yes."

He looks at her, and his tone is warm and kind.

"I say only that you are young, and you may not perceive this rightly."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I shake my head.

"No, Nolofinwë...Vairë had personally spoken of it...I asked her. She told me the Doomsman had sent me those visions. Is that not a clear enough sign?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

"You may have misunderstood the visions." He says, afraid to acknowledge his brother-- or rather half-brother, as doing such.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

At these words I feel all the will of my inner flame dissipate.

_Misunderstood the visions?_

"I...I do not think so...no...it would not be..."

I sink to my knees in desperation and despair, refusing to acknowledge what he had just said, yet knowing that he was too naïve and benevolent for his own good to bet on prophecies of vision and doom that were bestowed upon myself.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

"I-I need a moment. Please. I'm sorry." He stepped aside in a very respectful manner, but it was clearly just too much for him at this moment, and hearing these things about his half-brother seemed unreal.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I shakily nod my head, but soon after I rise, and swiftly depart upstairs - somewhere where I may be away from all of these thoughts, though at the same time I do not blame Nolofinwë for thinking such.

But it is not long before I see another figure in front of me, and I widen my eyes, taking a sudden step back.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Findekano's words are true. Nelyo will never truly be the same after what he has experienced. He hasn't lost his selfless and compassionate heart, but after suffering at the hands of his family he will always walk with caution and distrust, and a near-impenetrable guardedness that perhaps no one will ever be able to move past.

"Thank you, brother," he says. "For listening, and being a friend-- that's more than what I've had in what feels like ages."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingon looks at him deeply.

"Of course. That's what you need, maybe more than anything."

He paused.

"Do tell father about this. He's wise. I think he might have a word or two for you, and he may even let you stay here, after hearing this."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

The figure is Aredhel, and she exclaims in surprise at nearly colliding with Fëanoriel. Seeing the look of fear beyond merely being startled, she smiles apologetically and takes her hands. "I am sorry to have frightened you, cousin. I didn't see you there."

Then, glancing around and lowering her voice, she whispers, "I listened to what you and Father were talking about. I'm sorry, I don't normally do that, but I sensed something was amiss, and I fear for Father and our House, and for you and Nelyo." With a sympathetic look, she adds, "The two of you have suffered much, have you not?"

~~

Nelyo nods gratefully. "Thank you... I will, though I saw my sister was already speaking with him, and she may have already told him everything. But perhaps it wouldn't hurt for him to hear my testimony as well."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 21, 2022)

I nod slowly, embracing her.

"Yes...if I could, I would wish to stay here for a while. I will not return to them, perhaps for a long while, or leastways such is my intention."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

Fingon smiles.

"Yes, I believe she has spoken with him, but I don't mean for him to know. I am sure he has heard it, the story, but I mean for you."

He gazed deeply into Nelyo's eyes, before glancing outwards.

"He might have something to say, some wisdom, that would help you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

"I'm certain Father would allow it," says Aredhel. "You are our kin, and seeing how your own turned against you, we will be here for however long you need us."

She continues, "Do not despair over Father being hesitant to see ill intent in Fëanor. He is a compassionate man, sometimes to a fault, and simply cannot bear to accept the truth about Fëanor. Perhaps I may talk to him, and attempt to persuade him to take caution against Fëanor."

~~

"Ah... I see. You are right," Nelyo says with a slight laugh. "I've had no time to think of learning or wisdom for myself, only survival. I'll speak with him once he and my sister are done."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 21, 2022)

(Feanoriel POV)

I nod, feeling reassured that Nolofinwe will take us into his own House. It was a great relief to me, after everything that had befallen my brother and I. 

~~

Fingon nods at first, but as Nelyo seems to laugh, he is a bit confused. 

"Brother, that is no small matter."

He goes on:

"That is tragic."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 21, 2022)

Aredhel smiles reassuringly at Fëanoriel, and takes her to a room to rest before approaching her father. "May I speak with you?" she asks. "I have heard what has befallen the House of Fëanaro, and it troubles me."

~~

Nelyo smiles sadly at Findekano. "It is, brother. Don't misunderstand me. I laugh out of bitterness, and not mirth."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Fingolfin looks deeply troubled, but always with a moment for his daughter, he agrees.

"Of course. What is it, Fanyariel?"

~~

"Yes, your pardon, brother. For I am still at a loss of what to say."

He smiles with affection, yet he is deeply disturbed by all that he has heard.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 22, 2022)

I sigh a little as I lie on the soft couches - not red this time, but rather a deep sapphire blue, which calms my heart, and my mind wanders to Nolofinwë, and Runyaril, and the visions.

Of course, Aredhel could be right. I had seen it in himself also, that he was unwilling to accept such display of non-conforming behaviour from his half-brother. Yet it troubled me also to realise that no matter how many times I had tried to convince him - even through explicitly mentioning some of the visions and the name of Mandos himself per se - it still had not worked.

And not forgetting that he still had Runyaril to hold and investigate. Perhaps I've given him too much information all at once, and I can't help but feel sympathy for him.

Yet if I had told him less, it would not have been enough.

But for now I will not think more, and thus I descend into slumber, dreamless but serene.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

Aredhel approaches her father and gently takes his hands. She can see the troubled look in his eyes, and she can't blame him, based on what they have heard. Though she has always been more cynical and skeptical than her father regarding the House of Fëanor, she knows to approach him gently on this sensitive topic.

"Father... I know you always look for the good in others, and long have I admired you for that. But I do not believe your brother Fëanor is the man he once was. I do not doubt the word of his daughter, that he imprisoned her and Nelyo. And if he was willing to do that to his own children, whom he deeply loves, how much more might he be willing to do to us, whom he distrusts?"

~~

"It's all right," Nelyo says, putting a hand on Findekano's shoulder. "I do not mean to burden you. I'm only glad you are here to listen and to understand-- that is more than enough for me."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Fingolfin smiles at his daughter, yet it is quite obviously simply for show, to calm her heart and put away her troubles, and in mind and heart, he still very greatly is challenged. He glances down at her, proud to see her stand before him, proud as a father, and with love beyond measure for her. He has always treasured his daughter, and all his children.

"Feanaro is my half-brother. I shall not forsake him nor turn away his House. I shall not fight him. No sword shall be drawn save for those in battle with him at my side. He does not distrust us, he is simply fearful."

~~

"You aren't burdening me." Fingon says, looking deeply at Nelyo. "You've just gone through so much, and I am still grieved that I could have lost you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

"Of course we should not draw swords against them," Aredhel says quickly. "As of yet, we have no reason to do so. I am only suggesting... perhaps we should wait a while before allowing them back to our House. Fëanoriel and Nelyo do not seem to feel safe. They are running for their very lives, it seems. And I feel we have some responsibilityto protect them."

~~

"It is strange and terrifying, isn't it?" Nelyo agrees. "I don't believe death has ever entered this land. I'm thankful for the grace and protection of the Valar."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Fingolfin nods. "Of course." He sighs. "And yet that seems to be the counsel of Miruvore." He looks down at his daughter. "They shall be safe, Aredhel. There is nothing they shall fear. But I cannot deny my brother a place in my House. For I have invited him, and I shall not draw it back so swift, lest he lose trust in me."

~~

"Yes." He glances back and forth. "I know those twins. Amrod, and Amras, no?" He shook his head in disbelief. "I'm glad it didn't enter that day either. Be safe, brother. Please."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

"This is true..." Aredhel feels conflicted now, for she sees the sense in taking care not to provoke Fëanor further. If he is uninvited, that may enrage him more and provoke him into action against them. "Still, what are we to do if Fëanor and his sons show up here? How shall we protect Nelyo and Fëanoriel? Will we hide them, or send them away?"

After thinking a moment longer, she says, "If you deem it wise to send them away, Father, I will go with them and I will protect them. For I am skilled with my bow, as you know well."

~~

"Yes... Amrod and Amras..." Nelyo's voice trails off as he thinks with sadness upon what his brothers have turned into. "I remember when they were small, Findekano. I used to carry them around, with each one hanging off one of my arms, and how they used to laugh in those days! Then in recent days, all they ever seemed able to say to me was insults, though I thought they were all in jest. Now, I know better... Though, I have hope for Amrod at least. I thought I heard him repent before the Valar, at least verbally. But who knows what's in his heart?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Fingolfin sighed, holding his daughter's hand. "I don't deem it wise to send them away. But more, it is uncharitable. Not until a threat approaches, will I shun them." He exhales deeply. "Perhaps I shall set wardens around the path to our gate, and alert them to tell me of any approaching, be he friend or foe. That way, I can prepare with peace."

He looked lovingly at his daughter, knowing her accomplishments. "Yes, love. You are great with a bow, and yet I would wish not to push you into danger, if avoided it could be." He gazed out. "Anaire takes frequent trips to neighboring places, and owns land within them. Perhaps she could protect them, yet I question the presence of danger."

~~

Findekano glanced downwards, shaking his head. "Only Iluvatar reads the heart." He looks lovingly at Nelyo. "But you have always been good at sensing that from people, and if you say he is earnest, I have no reason to protest."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

"I mean, only if Fëanor and his other sons arrive should we take them elsewhere," says Aredhel. "I don't think Nelyo and Fëanoriel would wish to meet them if they arrive. But we should certainly discuss this with them, if they are willing."

She continues, "I do not like the idea of Mother being alone either. I would go with her, and have the two of us protect my cousins, if it did not look suspicious to have me gone also."

~~

"But it would seem as though I did not read their hearts well enough to understand the severity of their hatred," Nelyo says, glancing sadly downwards. "Still, the Lady Nienna seems to have accepted Amrod's repentance, so I suppose that is good enough for me. I would suspect that Amras was the originator of this plot, and Amrod blindly followed after him and came to regret it. Though I still cannot comprehend what reason they had for wanting me dead..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

"Of course." He says with a sigh. "I will not have them shipped out somewhere before any rumor of danger surfaces." He looks deeply at his daughter. "Forgive me, but I should wish to keep you here. I have a single daughter, and I would pray not to lose her." He smiled downwards toward her. "But we should discuss this with them. They would be glad to know our plans."

He went on, "What troubles you of Anaire sharing in their protection? She is capable, love."

~~

Findekano gazes at Nelyo. "You have the same trait of my father. Only to see the good in those who surround you." He sighs. "It's not a bad thing, Nelyo." He adds. "But it can be costly." "Have you truly no idea?" Fingon was puzzled that no reason seemed apparent, and yet still they went this far. It was almost beyond his comprehension.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

Aredhel smiles at Fingolfin. She loves her father for his kindness and protectiveness, but sometimes, she feels, he is a little over-cautious. Or, sometimes not cautious enough, as is her worry here in this situation with the House of Fëanor.

"I only wish Mother to be safe as you do, Father. I do not think her incapable, but I'd rather be by her side than not. I'm sure you feel the same about us."

She adds, "Yet I will do what you wish. I do not question your judgment, but I only hope you carefully watch Fëanor and his sons in these uncertain times. Shall I fetch my cousins and bring them to you?"

~~

"Costly, indeed," Nelyo says softly. "It seems as though I fit in much better in your family, brother, than I do in my own! I know my sister feels similarly."

He can read Findekano's confusion as he asks his second question, and he shrugs helplessly, at a loss for words at first. "In recent times we have always teased each other," he says, "but in my mind that is no sufficient reason to _kill_ somebody! No, I feel there must be something deeper going on, but I haven't the faintest idea what. My only guess is that perhaps they hated me for being the heir, and perhaps thought I'd make a weak ruler. But that's only a guess, as I have never heard them speak of such matters."

He is troubled by how blind he must have been to the twins' true feelings if they had been harboring such bitter and violent resentment for so long.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Fingolfin looks with love on his daughter's face. "We all wish her to be safe. And yes, I feel that way for you." He smiles, holding her closer. "You are mine to protect and defend. It is my duty, and I must fulfill it." He seems troubled by Aredhel's words. "Surely, you do not suspect Feanor and his sons to come against us, our House?"

He sighs. "Yes, you may bring them here. But see that they know well I come to them not requesting an audience, as some sort of ruler, but as their uncle, one whom loves them much."

~~

Findekano shakes his head. "To this moment, I feel I cannot believe it." He sighs deeply. "I know them, or I thought I had." He glanced over towards Nelyo. "Forgive me for asking, but what words did they speak, as they did this? If any..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 22, 2022)

Aredhel embraces her father, but looks up at him with grief and worry in her eyes. "I wish it were not so, Father, but I do," she whispers. "For I believe the word of our cousins, and he has acted unmercifully and with hatred towards them. I hope there will be no violence between us, but we would be naïve not to be prepared."

She nods in agreement with his request, and turns towards the door. "I will clearly communicate that to them, Father. They have suffered much, and will be easily frightened, so I will take care that they know what your heart is."

~~

Nelyo sighs, hating to relive those terrible moments, but perhaps his cousin can help him sort things out and perhaps come up with an explanation as to why these things happened. "Very well... my memories of the incident are growing faint, but I'll recall what I can.

"It all started after Fëanoriel had a frightening incident in which she received a vision from the Valar-- that's another story, a long one, which I shall tell you some other time. She went missing, and Amrod and Amras questioned me as to what I knew. I told them things I was at liberty to tell, but I did not betray all my sister's secrets to them, for she had told me everything in confidence.

"We began to argue as we often do. They had been teasing me all day about my choice to stay home from the day's hunting trip. I returned their insults back to them, thinking it was all a joke, and I was hoping to lighten the mood, but it seems I did just the opposite. After they called me 'dense,' I returned the insult back to them, and it was here when they stood in a fighting stance and seemed like they wished to fight me. I was shocked and perplexed at this, since such bickering is commonplace amongst me and all my brothers, and I had always thought nothing was meant by it. They had never reacted so strongly to a petty insult before.

"At this point, I could see that Amrod was carrying a sword, and I was unarmed. So they attacked me, and I focused on trying to disarm Amrod, but I did not realize Amras was carrying a dagger, and that was how they wounded me.

"I don't remember much of what happened here. But I do remember they were arguing amongst themselves about whether or not to kill me. One thing I remember, clear as day, is that they said, 'Father would have done it.' I still cannot understand why they would think this. If Father wanted to kill me, he easily could have, so I still do not believe that is his intent even now, unless his feelings have changed since Mother disappeared. But they gave no clear reason for wanting to kill me, except for perhaps a few random comments about me being 'peaceful' and 'not nice.' But... I can't comprehend it. Have I really done something so terrible to them at some point, that I deserve this?"

He sits down suddenly. His wounds are almost healed thanks to the power of the Valar, but not completely, and thinking about the whole incident has reawakened some lingering pain.

But he watches Findekano's face, hoping that he may somehow be able to glean some insight from this that Nelyo has missed.

~~

Aredhel, upon arriving outside this room, could hear that they were engrossed in conversation, and stops to listen. She figures that the more details she knows of this grim story, the more she can help explain to Father without Nelyo having to tell the whole tale all over again.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 22, 2022)

Findekano gives a deep sigh as he hears the story told in this detail. The words were all so dark and poignant, and Fingon couldn't help but be disturbed to hear this tale, time and time again. But despite that, he wanted to hear it. He wanted to hear it so that he could help Nelyo, and understand his pain. He wanted to share the burden, and more than anything, he wanted Nelyo to not be alone. They had confided things in each other many times, and so he didn't want this to be any different.

"I don't know what to say, Nelyo." He says with a sad face. "Other than something that rings true for a few in my own family." He went on. "Ironically, it's often the peacemakers who end up suffering the worst division." He adds. "And also, you made yourself vulnerable. And I hope you don't stop, because it's beautiful, brother. But, it's dangerous." 

He sighed. "But I don't know why anyone would come against you." He spoke. "Unless their father, Feanor, told them to?" He shook his head, trying to banish this thought, as he didn't want to think of his uncle so cruelly. But in his mind, he feared that his uncle may have merited that kind of hatred. "I'm sorry." He says, his words tinged with sorrow, as he brings Nelyo into a firm embrace.

~~

Fingolfin nods, troubled by all of these ill thoughts at his brother. He loved him dearly, very much. And even though Feanor saw him only as a half-brother, Fingolfin thought of him as his own blood, a full brother in heart and deserving of all the love and respect that brothers could share. He mused on the past years, each time they had seen each other, trying to retrace the words to see if something had been awry. He came up empty. Was this all just a myth, or some misunderstanding? He couldn't help but question. He could never imagine his brother acting this way.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

When I next awaken, the first thing that crosses my mind is Nolofinwë, and I am not surprised. I hurry downstairs, and soon notice Aredhel beside Findekáno's room, and it seems she is listening attentively. I stand away some distance from her, yet almost parallel to her, and await for her return.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo smiles gratefully and embraces his cousin. "Thank you, brother... and you speak the truth. I think Father and most of my brothers think peace is something soft and passive and weak, something that occurs only when you allow others to walk all over you, but I find it is the opposite. It is something that must be fought for, and it requires great courage and strength to achieve."

His smile fades at Findekano's suggestion that perhaps it was Fëanor who commanded the twins to carry this dark deed out. Merely two days ago, Nelyo would have scoffed at such an idea, but now he cannot dismiss it so easily. "I suppose that's one possibility," he says, "but I still doubt it. I feel the twins would have been arguing about whether or not to obey or disobey Father if that were the case, and then why would Father have not done it himself if that were his desire? And I still don't understand what the motive could possibly be."

~~

Aredhel hears footsteps down the hall, and glances over to see Fëanoriel. She walks over and embraces her gently. "I'm glad to see you awake, cousin. Are you better rested now?"

She continues, "My father would like to speak with you and Nelyo. He is concerned for you both and wishes to advise and comfort you if he can. It seems as though Nelyo and my brother are in a conversation which I did not wish to interrupt, so after they are finished, will you go with us to see Father?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I nod towards Aredhel.

"I will indeed, and to answer your first question, I feel better rested, in more ways than one, though still many things I must ponder of."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Findekano takes his brothers hands into his own. "Of course." He nods agreeingly. "You're right. Peace is a lot harder to achieve than division. Anyone can take a life of one who causes them pain, but to spare it..." He shakes his head. "That is no easy quest. You're noble to embark upon it." 

Fingon sighs. "No, I don't mean it's likely. I'm sure he would never...." But his words are tinged with doubt, and within, he knows that Feanor has changed.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo can read Findekano's uncertainty, and it grieves him that even someone so pure in heart as him cannot rule out the possibility that Fëanor wishes his own children were dead. "I hate to believe that my father could be capable of such evil," he says, "but I'm afraid we must face the truth. If I see him again-- for I'm certain I will, eventually-- I must be prepared, for who knows what his desires and intentions are now?"

~~

"I am glad to hear it," says Aredhel. "I'm sure you require time still to ponder over what has happened, but perhaps my father can help you with that."

Meanwhile, she turns and knocks on Fingon's door.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Findekano sighs as he hears the words of Nelyo. "I know... But you are my brother in heart, since your father has forsaken that title from Nolofinwe. And my father is your father. You shall always have a peaceful place to be." He glances sadly at Nelyo. "You may be right. I would go with you, if you and father would allow it. To protect you, and allow you some peace and someone who cares. You could use it."

Fingon is a bit startled to hear the knock on his door, and after hearing this story, he is a bit more nervous. "Who is it?" He inquires, a calm sound to his words.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"And you are my brother in heart also-- and in fact, a truer brother to me even than those of my own blood," says Nelyo, smiling warmly at Findekano. "I will gladly accept your offer to stay together, if your father allows it."

Then, after they hear the knock and Findekano answers, the voice of Aredhel replies. "It is only me, brother. Fëanoriel is hear beside me, and Father wishes to speak with all of us."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Findekano smiles at Nelyo, whispering: "Someone wishes to see us it seems." A slight chuckle escapes him as he gives Nelyo a firm embrace and walks towards the door, opening it. "Greetings, both of you. How are you, Feanoriel? Are you better from the rest? You were asleep long."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I nod, making my way over to Findekáno and embracing him.

"Indeed, it had been for long, and now I do feel better. Yet e'er I am a thoughtful one, one to ponder many things."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

He gives a laugh, glancing at her. "You and father."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"Now that we are ready, let us go to Father," says Aredhel, and everyone follows her over to Fingolfin's study.

Nelyo glances at his sister and smiles, relieved to see that she seems a little more at peace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin sits there, deep in thought, holding Runyaril in his hand and gazing at it. He seems troubled, but certainly not too much to not have time for those whom he loves. He almost doesn't notice them, but as they walk in, he does. "Alatulie. All of you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I walk towards Fingolfin, and sits beside him.

"Alatúlie. How goes your investigation, Nolofinwe?"

And I receive many inquisitive gazes from the rest, but for now I ignore them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

He gives a glance. "Well... Yet I do not deny that my heart is troubled more by your words than this jewel."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo glances in surprise at the Silmaril which Fingolfin holds. He is a bit surprised, but also glad, to see that Fëanoriel gave him the jewel to look at. Father has always been overly protective and possessive of his jewels, and Nelyo hopes that unhealthy trait will not be passed on to his sister.

"These are troubling times indeed," he says softly to Fingolfin.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I nod, and speak gently:

"Saddening that such words would be heard by you...yet I feel it is better for them to be heard earlier, than too lately."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

He smiled. "Oh, yes. Grieve not for me, but for yourselves. You have suffered far worse than I have by listening." He glanced. "Then what is it you wish to speak of, if anything?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"I believe, Father, that we should decide what to do should Fëanaro return," says Aredhel. "For we must be cautious to ensure that no more violence takes place. For indeed, there has already been much violence."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

"That is wise. Very wise..." He began. "I have decided to place wardens on the path from our kingdom to theirs. If they approach, we will know." He sighed. "I don't really think it would be good to deny him a place here. It may make him suspicious, angry even, and when he is in fear, he acts rashly. What would you have me do?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"This is true," says Nelyo. "And if you were to uninvite him, that could lead him to suspect that we are here with you."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

"Yes. And I don't want that." He heaves a sigh. "What do you think is best, for yourselves? Shall you wish to see him again, ever? Or desire to come back with him?" He says sadly. "Sad though it lay, you may have to return, and it grieves me."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I immediately shake my head.

"Return to him? Nay! I cannot! He hath betrayed us! How are we e'er to trust him, or any of his other Sons, e'er again?!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"Though it grieves me to be sundered from my kin, I do not wish to see them, and especially not go back to their House," Nelyo says. "Not for a time, anyway. Not after my brothers nearly killed me and Father showed such injustice."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

He places a hand on her shoulder. "I'm sorry. I mean you no trouble, no fear..." He glances closer. "But I must speak honestly." 

He sighs. "I mean no offense, to either of you. I am trying to understand. Forgive me."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I only nod, and remain silent, though in my heart, he is forgiven indeed.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"You have not offended us. Far from it," Nelyo says with a reassuring smile. "I cannot express my gratitude enough for the kindness you have shown us, Uncle. It is good that you asked so that at least the matter is settled that we shall not return to Fëanor."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin nods. "I'm glad." Tears start to well up in his eyes, yet he quickly suppresses them. "I am sorry this ever happened." He clears his throat. "Then, what shall you do if he approaches? I should wish to hear your words foremost."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo pauses and is silent for a long moment. He hasn't thought much up to this point; he's been focused only on surviving the present moments. That was all he could manage for a while until coming here and talking to Findekano. 

"I do not wish to return to the House of Fëanaro," he finally says, "yet I cannot in good conscience endanger all of us by staying here either. Who knows what Father and our brothers would do if he found us here? The Valar have promised to warn us when my father is on his way here, so when that happens, I think I, at least, should depart from here. I trust the Valar will guide us as they did already."

He glances at Fëanoriel. "What do you think, sister?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I nod silently.

"I agree with you, brother. I do not wish to return to them either, but if we must depart, I will come with you."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin gives an approving nod. "I understand. A thought of mine was that you could go and live beside Anaire, my wife. She owns land not far from here, but far enough that you would be hidden."

Fingon speaks: "But father, Anaire is only so good as a protector until Feanor knows that they are there. He has long suspected our House to be distrustful, and if this loss of his daughter and son, and apparently wife, continues, he will not know what to do. And he will come and accuse you, and find Anaire and take all of you-"

Fingolfin interrupts, though politely: "Please." He raises his hand as a motion to stop. "What would you have me do, Fingon?" 

Fingon goes on. "I do not know, father, but I fear for them, so greatly. Can we take them afar?"

Fingolfin answers. "Not so far... Sad, but we have a kingdom, and they have a House, whether it has deserted them or not."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo nods slowly and glances at Fëanoriel. "I think this plan sounds sensible," he says. "I don't expect that we would stay with Anaire for terribly long, but her lands could be a place of refuge for us for the time being. Then, I don't expect we shall hide from Father and the rest forever. I only wish to buy a little more time, so that I may be completely healed, and make plans and preparations for when that time comes next time we meet. I do not wish to fight Father or my brothers, but I believe Fëanoriel and I must be prepared to defend ourselves should there be another conflict."

He glances at Findekano and smiles reassuringly. He appreciates his concern, but Nolofinwë is right; the lands are not vast enough that hiding forever form Fëanor is an option.

Aredhel, listening to these different points from everyone, nods in agreement. "I offer my bow in service to you also if I am needed," she says to Nelyo and Fëanoriel.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I smile gratefully at Aredhel.

"Thank you. I appreciate it."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin gives a glance towards all of them. "Yes. This seems good. But I warn you, sadly, I have no command over you." He paused. "In the law of Elves, children are subjective to their fathers until they are wedded, or even beyond at times. If your father orders you back, I cannot keep you from him justly."

Fingon presses on. "But, father- what would you do? Allow them to be taken?" He looked towards Nelyo. "At least if Nelyo is taken, may they take me also? I should not wish to be parted from him. He stands in grievous danger."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I stand forth.

"Ai, and take me also, as it once was! I will not leave him alone!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingon presses. "Please, father. I should wish to go with him. He is defenseless and alone. How can I desert him?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo stares into the eyes of his sister and cousin-- or, brother, as he now feels more like. He is moved by their loyalty and devotion, and after all that has happened can scarcely believe he still has anyone in his life that is so trustworthy.

"Then I hope we will not encounter Father anytime soon," he says. "He cannot command us if he cannot find us, after all."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

"And neither can I." I add, standing beside Fingon, and taking his hand into my own.

I turn to Nelyo, and continue:

"Indeed, you are right. He shall hold no will o'er us if he knows not of where we are."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin nods. "As do I, Nelyafinwe." He sighs. "For if he should find you, or even see you in he slightest, he can bring forth his ruling order." He goes on. "And yet, if he asks, it would be wrong of me to lie. For he is your father, and abiding by the ancient rule of the Eldar, he has precedent to seek you out through all of Arda."

Fingon exclaims. "No!" He goes on. "Father, no. You can't lead him to them- it's too dangerous. Please-"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I take two steps forward, and iterate:

"Fingolfin Nolofinwë. Your heart abides so greatly by the law of the Eldar, yet when danger rears so swiftly and suddenly, can there not even be leniency? Shall there not be exceptions?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo falls silent, his heart sinking. He feels a pang of guilt for having already put the House of Nolofinwë in danger, merely with his and his sister's presence. He respects his uncle's strong and dutiful sense of morals, and hates that they have put him now in such a difficult spot. Yet what else were they to do? He and Fëanoriel needed some place of refuge; they'd perhaps be dead already if they did not come here.

"I fear that if Father learns we were here, he will be suspicious and violent towards you, Uncle. And if we went to stay with your wife, she'd be in danger too. Yet I respect that you must not violate your own conscience."

He glances towards Fëanoriel and says, "I trust that the Valar will protect us, as they have already. Maybe when they appear to warn us of Father's arrival, we should ask them what we should do."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I turn to Nelyo, and it takes a silent while before I nod and agree with him. I repeat, in a small whisper:

"Indeed...the Valar will protect us."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

"Here is what I think," Nelyo says slowly, thinking over all the details of what they have just discussed. "We should not go to the lands of Anaire when Father arrives. Because if we do, you, Uncle, will bear the burden of knowing where we are. We should depart swiftly with the Valar when they come to get us, and for all of your safety, not tell you where we are going."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin sighs. "Yes, they will, but I cannot abandon you either." He breathed heavily. "I am troubled, in a very deep conflict within me." He gazed off into the distance. "I fear for you, and for my brother, and my own children and House. I do not desire to lose any of you." He spoke. "Have you counseled with Findis, perhaps?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I glance to Fingolfin, and shake my head.

"Nay, I have not yet."

I turn to Nelyo, and ask him:

"Have you?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo shakes his head. "You are the first souls we have encountered since the events took place, Uncle."

He's hesitant to do much more planning with Fingolfin present, though. The more he knows, that information can all be used against him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin's face goes pale as he gazes off into the distance. He looks to be troubled.

Fingon inquires. "Father, what is it?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I run immediately to Nolofinwe's side.

"What now? What hath come? What have you seen?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo jumps up and watches Fingolfin with concern.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin gazes down and at the jewel. At length, he speaks. "Something is awry." His eyes remain fixed. "They approach. They are now within the forests near Valinor, but they seek to draw ever nearer. They seek Nerdanel, but she is not there. 'Tis Nienna, Lady of Mercy...."

Fingon begins. "They? Father, who? Surely not Feanor and his sons?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

Out of the corner of my eye I see the jewel glow, and I narrow my eyes.

Indeed, something is awry. He is right. I tremble a little, my breaths shaking. It cannot be the House of Fëanor. It cannot be them again.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

_Nelyafinwë... the time we warned you of has now come. _Nelyo startles and looks around-- he feels as though he has heard a voice, but it must be only in his mind. The voice sounds like that of Lady Nienna._ Your father Fëanaro is on his way to you at this moment._

The color drains from his face and he stares in shock at Fëanoriel. "Do you hear it too?" he whispers to her.

He knew this time would come, but it feels all too soon; they do not feel anywhere near ready for it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I inhale sharply, and almost collapse, sinking to my knees, my eyes wide and filled with fear. My voice is swift, sudden, yet in broken phrases:

_No....it cannot be....no! Bide with Time....it was not meant to be so soon, right? It cannot be! No!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin rises, embracing Nelyo and Feanoriel. "May you be safe, and at peace." He continues. "Ninya mána."

Fingon embraces Nelyo, tears streaming down his face, and he speaks. "Let me go with them, father. For I know the way, and well."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

Though Nolofinwë embraces me, I am still too shattered to respond. It is Nelyo who pulls me upwards and steadies me.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo embraces his sister, hoping to calm her, though he's trembling himself.

"And I am willing to go with them also," says Aredhel, "if you allow it, Father."

She exchanges a glance with Fingon. The both of them know of the dangers yet would gladly aid their cousins in their time of need, but only if their father allows it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I take Nelyo's hands into my own, but I avoid his gaze, instead looking downwards, shutting my eyes.

_Why...why now? Why so swiftly...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin sighs. "It would appear too strange. Only one of you may go." 

Fingon presses. "Father, please, let me go. Nelyo is like a brother to me, and I could bear with me, my sword, and ride forth on Colindo. I know the path to mother. It would do Aredhel well to stay, for she is skilled with the arrow as I am with the sword. The more defense our house has, the better."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Aredhel bows her head deeply. Long has she known of the deep bond shared by her brother and Nelyo, and she understands he would be in anguish worrying about him. "Very well. I will stay back, Father, and Findekano may go."

Nelyo looks hopefully at Fingon and Fingolfin. Despite the danger, it would be a great comfort for him to have his brother at his side.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I gaze outwards, trembling.

"They are close, I can feel it..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin speaks. "Very well. I shall miss you all." He embraces his son, a fear in him that such could be the last time he saw Findekano, but he quickly tried to banish it, feeling that his brother was not so fell. He exhaled deeply. "You may go." He sighed. "If you wish, I shall, yet I feel it may be more dangerous. The Valar are great beings. They shall prevail with or without it, if such is your fear."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Just as Fingon has promised to protect Nelyo, he makes a similar promise, silently in his mind. He can see the love and worry that his father has for him, and if Findekano should perish defending them... he's not sure he could ever forgive himself, or his father and brothers for that matter.

"Have you any spare weapons and armor?" he asks Findekano. "We departed in my father's house in great haste, and it would be foolish for us to face them without any armor or weapons."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Findekano responds. "Yes. There are more weapons in our battle chamber." He paused, looking up at his father. "Shall I lead them there?" 

Fingolfin replies. "Yes. You shall." Fingon casts an arm around Nelyo and motions for Feanoriel to follow, before turning and walking forward, towards the chamber.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

But I turn back to Fingolfin, and plead with him:

"Runyaril...I need it back...it must be with me, at all times..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin smiles, handing her the jewel. "Of course. Would that there was more time."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Nelyo casts a lingering glance towards Nolofinwë and Aredhel, who are a few of the only friendly faces they have known these past few days. "Namarie," he says to them with a respectful bow of his head. "Thank you for all you have done for us. I hope it will not be long before we meet again."

Then, he follows Findekano towards the armory.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I smile at Nolofinwë, putting on the necklace as I feel refreshed and more wholesome, perhaps, when I wear it. I hide it under my clothing, making sure that it is not easily visible before I whisper a small thank you, accompanied by a swift bow as I turn round and follow Nelyo and Findekáno.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingolfin nods, and speaks. "Namarie." As they leave.

Fingon then walks them forward, arriving close at the door of the armory, and swinging it open to reveal their host of weapons.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I gaze at the collection, scrutinizing the different armories, wondering which one I should take.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingon adds. "Go for a sword and dagger. Our finest are kept in that corner." He points to them. "Shields will weigh us down, although I have one, should we need it."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

It doesn't take Nelyo long to find a longsword, which is what he is most skilled with and best utilizes his height advantage. He also finds a mithril mail coat and puts it on.

"I think this is all I should need," he says to Fingon. "I don't want to burden myself with too many weapons."

He gives the sword a few practice swings, getting a feel for its weight and balance. Though he dreads the idea of having to use it against any of his kin.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingon nods with confidence at Nelyo. "That is Hruhyando." He paused. "It shall serve you well."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I take a longsword also, one that is crafted of a seemingly intriguing metal - not completely black, yet seemingly so, but as I hold it, it feels to be just the right weight, and it even glows a little. My mind automatically registers that as the intervention of the Valar again, I suppose. Perhaps they are telling me to pick this one.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingon approves. "Nillë, that one is called." He smiles. "A good choice."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

_The Sword of Silver Light._

And so I do, sheathing it, and belting it under my cloak.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Fingon scores an extra dagger for himself, and sheaths it quickly before turning to leave. "We must go soon. I fear they may approach, any moment." He says with a sigh.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 23, 2022)

I nod approvingly, and we move forward in all haste.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

~Meanwhile~

For every second that passes where Fëanor has not found his wife, his rage blazes all the more.

He and his sons have searched every corner of the palace, and the surrounding areas and even the Two Trees themselves. Yet despite having nearly caught Fëanoriel-- only for the Valar to exert their maddening influence and steal her away once again-- they have had no luck in finding Nerdanel.

And Fëanoriel practically admitted to some sort of malice or conspiracy, claiming she knew where Nerdanel was, but would not say.

Fëanor isn't exactly sure what he'll do after finding one or both of his eldest children. But as far as he's concerned, they're both guilty of treason.

"Let us ride forth to the house of my half-brother," he says to his sons. "Perhaps they have gone there, or else there is something that Nolofinwë knows about all this."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 23, 2022)

Amras and Caranthir nods. Caranthir leading the sons of Feanor. He exclaims. "As he has commanded!" And they all go forth, including Maglor, who has been pulled into this. But Amrod stands still, almost as stone, unmoving since he had repented, and he weeps.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 23, 2022)

Fëanor notices that Amrod seems the only one who has not followed his command. Frowning deeply, he halts his horse and turns around.

"Amrod! Did you not hear? We have not a moment to waste, so I am ordering you to get back on your horse and follow us!"

It troubles him that Amrod seems so impacted by the appearance of the Valar, who have yet done nothing but confuse and threaten them. And why should Amrod feel so torn up over a play fight that ended poorly?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

But despite the words of Feanor, Amrod remained still. He wept and knelt as he had done since he had seen the Lady of Mercy, and he seemed as one stricken and sad, and nothing would move him. Then, Caranthir exclaimed.

"We must go. Along the horizon lays our path, and the day draws long." 

And a few of the brothers called the name of Amrod, but no response did he give, yet only remained silent and solemn, no movement within him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

By now, we have left the palaces of Nolofinwë, and led ever on by Fingon we travel forwards, only hoping that we may avoid those of Fëanáro's House, yet something within me tells me otherwise - that I at least, perhaps with the rest or without, would still encounter them, and a feeling of dread rises within my heart.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 24, 2022)

Fëanor's eyes darken. Here is yet another disobedient, rebellious, insolent child of his! Do his own children think him weak, that they constantly disobey his command?

He discounts his horse, approaches Amrod and leans in close to him. "Amrod! Away with us at once! Do not disobey me now!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

But still Amrod refuses to move, refuses to rise, refuses to do anything but gaze downwards and weep incessantly amidst his tears.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Amras dismounts his horse also, and walks behind to Amrod, and comes before him, yelling:

"Amrod! Get back with us now! You're making a fool of yourself!"

But no response came from Amrod, nor any movement. And he knelt as one turned to stone, weeping and moving naught.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

Across the distance, I hear weeping as though it were my own. And though the rest of the company move forwards, I stay behind upon my own horse, Laureanna, and gaze outwards into the distance.

_Something is wrong with one of the House of Fëanáro, and they stand differently, akin to myself._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Fingon travels on, Nelyo at his side. He speaks:

"Wait. Where is Feanoriel?" He looks back. "Did she turn on the past road?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

I turn back, still gazing out into the distance, and travel forth retracing my path back to the Two Trees.

_If another of the House of Fëanáro hath found a similar fate to myself and Nelyo, I will not hesitate to protect them with my heart and fëa._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Fingon cries out in the distance, glancing behind:

"Feanoriel! Feanoriel!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

But I do not respond, almost as though some enchantment of pity has descended upon me, and I travel away, turning back, retracing my path, retaking my steps. At some point I stand quite distant from Fëanor and his sons, though I can see Amrod weeping.

_So that was why. It was him. How dare you, Curufinwë._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

The brothers encircle Amrod, each one accusing him in their own way. Then, Caranthir exclaims his glance fixed on Feanor: "What would you have us do, father?"

Fingon whispers to Nelyo: "Something might be wrong." He paused, glancing back. "Your sister, I think she turned off where she shouldn't have." He heaved a breath. "Do we risk to turn back? I feel we almost must."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 24, 2022)

Nelyo glances around in horror when he realizes his sister is gone. "Yes, I believe we must," he says to Fingon. "She can't have gone far!"

He has a thought of her returning back to the Two Trees-- a clear image, almost like a vision. It makes sense that she would return there. Perhaps the Valar have granted him this insight.

"Come on, let's go to the Two Trees," he says to Fingon, kicking his horse to a gallop.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Fingon does the same, following suit as he changes direction. He speaks to Nelyo, his voice rather distorted from the speed which he travels at: "Nelyo, where do you think she's gone?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

I gallop swiftly towards where the brothers are - I do not say my brothers, for it does not feel as though they are. In powerful tones I utter:

"What is this fell deed, this darkness and malice that poisons the fair light of Aman? Ah, indeed, those that were once my kin, my brethren! Such a darkling fate, such blackened shadow upon the House of Fëanor!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

The brothers snicker amongst themselves, angered at the return, and many of them seem to draw forward, but Caranthir stops them: "Halt." He pauses, as all the brothers look at him. "Not without father do we draw our swords against anyone." The brothers seem very much angered, and many of them draw closer to Amrod, accusing him:

"Now look what you've done!"

They continued:

"We could've been out of here!"

They pressed further:

"Just get up and leave!"

"You've made Caranthir the leader now."

But Amrod only wept.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

I stand my ground, and address the brothers:

"Let him go at once, and let me come through. Surely you would not deny this?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

The brothers laugh mockingly.

"Oh surely, we shall."

One of the brothers whispers:

"She wants Amrod..."

Maglor responds:

"Just give him to her."

Amras presses on:

"No, don't do that. If she cares for him, we can use that, to get mother."

They huddle together in a circle, closely around Amrod, and seem to discuss amongst themselves. Then one of them draws a dagger and holds it fast over Amrod. Yet still, no movement does he make.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

I call out immediately, to the one who holds a dagger, who _dares _to hold such weapon against their kin:

"Cease the drawing of your weapon at once; do you not know of the potential dangers behind your actions?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Amras whispers to the brother: "Don't listen to her. She's just nervous." And the brother pays no heed to her words.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

But I draw closer. I know of the potential doom that may be upon me, yet still I draw closer. My sword makes contact with his, moves his away from Amrod, and my own is far away from any. Once again, I address the brother, this time in the Quenyan tongue:

"_Manen car lye car si? Manen saca macil pícë nossë?"_
("Why do you do this? Why draw sword against your kin?")


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 24, 2022)

"I have a feeling, an insight from the Valar, I think. She's at the Two Trees. I saw a vivid image of it," Nelyo says to Fingon, and urges his horse onwards.

Moments later they arrive to see Fëanoriel surrounded by the brothers, all of them arguing. Before they can say or do anything, Fëanor speaks, silencing his brothers.

"Enough!" he cries, his voice deep and resonant. He stares coldly at Fëanoriel and approaches her slowly. "Daughter, I have no need or desire for violence here, so I only hope that you do not force me into such action. Yet you have betrayed this family by withholding what information you know about your mother!"

At that moment, Nelyo and Fingon emerge, and Fëanor stares at them with furious, narrow eyes. "Nelyafinwë... I was hoping you'd show up too. Perhaps you can talk some sense into your sister, or else tell us what you know of your mother's whereabouts."

Fëanor wonders why Findekano has also shown up, but he doesn't say anything about it for the time being. His focus is on his eldest two children and deciding what to do with them. He does not wish to fight or harm his own children, yet if they have done something treasonous to their mother, he fears he may have no choice.

"Leave her alone, Father, all of you," Nelyo says with a fierce glare. Subconsciously he places a hand near the hilt of his sword, but he does not draw it. "If any of you hurt her, or so much as lay a hand on her, you _will_ regret it!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 24, 2022)

I glance towards Fëanáro, and give a sigh. Soon, I speak, in tones deep and poignant, quite unlike my usual voice:

_"Fëanáro Curufinwë, no act of treason or betrayal have we committed. What darkness have we brought to these lands? None. We stand innocent, I and Nelyo, amongst this family. Yet your actions have created a sunderance, metaphorically, within this House. A sunderance between Nelyo and I, and the rest of you. Thus have these two sides been drawn apart, sundered in more ways than one, and if you do not repent of your ways, only greater shall this sunderance become. This darkling fate will drive ye and pursue ye, yet it shall betray ye in the end, and cast those who follow ye amidst fiery vengeance into bloodshed and tears unnumbered, into irrevocable shadow and utter doom. Indeed, I have spoken."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 24, 2022)

Fingon places his hand on the dagger, ready to defend Nelyo if need be for it. The brothers then continue to chatter amongst themselves, speaking of Feanoriel and of Amrod. And one of the brothers exclaims: "You have committed treason, and twicefold worse now is your fall, for you have lied also!" As they look at Feanoriel. Amras then speaks aside, with Caranthir, Amras beginning.

"What should we do?"

"Nothing, until father gives the motion. I am of his guard. I will not tolerate rash violence."

"You want to take him down as much as I do."

"Of course. I find Russandol absolutely detestable."

"So why not take him down?"

"Because we can't. It would cause a scene."

"It already has."

"Listen, father has placed me in command. I must follow his order, or I would never be asked to fill this role again."

"But, us?"

"You are under my command, for the moment."

"Not Celegorm."

Caranthir gives a look of confusion, and maybe a tinge of surprise. Amras continues.

"Celegorm is older, and father said age takes the rule."

"Indeed, unless against a higher force."

"For the younger... But for he, he has no governing."

"And Maglor?"

"Maglor is hopeless. We both know he'd be singing a shanty before we ever got the chance to draw a weapon."

Amras continues, ending the discussion:

"I shall speak with Celegorm." 

He eyes Nelyo with hatred and turns to Celegorm.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 25, 2022)

Nelyo can sense something different about the way Fëanoriel is speaking, though he's not exactly sure what the difference is. There's a power to her words, almost as if they are aided by the Valar.

But when one of the brothers accuses them of treason and lying, he shakes his head and raises his voice: "We have neither committed treason nor lied! You are the ones acting treasonously and lying about it. We have done nothing to hurt any of you, while you have all hurt us greatly."

Unsurprisingly, Fëanor's heart is still hardened; if he didn't believe his eldest children before, and refused to repent before the Valar, why should he now have a change of heart? Yet Nelyo was compelled to try to offer him another chance anyway.

Fëanor laughs harshly, scoffing at Nelyo's words. "I have offered you both a chance to resolve this peacefully and without violence. Isn't that what you want? Especially you, Nelyo? If you really have not betrayed this family, then why refuse to tell us what has happened to your mother? Alas, if you do not obey this command of mine, then I fear you shall not like the consequences."

This argument between Fëanor and Nelyo has concealed the quiet discussion of Caranthir and Amras.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 25, 2022)

Fingon puts his hand on Nelyo's shoulder, whispering to him: "Don't enrage him. Careful, brother." 

Findekano has been altogether disquieted at the conversation going on before him. He doesn't want to interrupt, but he feels like he might have to. Volunteering to go with Nelyo and his sister to defend them was one thing, but in practice, it was altogether different. He knew that Feanor would most likely not have been delighted to see him, as Feanaro, while he did not act in hatred, wasn't the nicest of uncles. Fingon had always felt a bit unsafe around him, almost like he could easily lose his temper, and Findekano did not favor being screamed at. 

The argument with Nelyo and Feanor was a bit confusing for Fingon. Why would Nelyo say nothing about their mother? In Findekano's mind, he would think the most sensible course of action was simply to tell the truth, and say that they did not know where their mother was, and that they were concerned for her also. He had remembered Nelyo mentioning something about her going 'into the woods' but hardly knew why or where. Even if they wanted to keep Nerdanel hidden, why not just say 'she went into the forests'? What could really be concluded by those words? As if that was any substantial clue? Fingon trusted Nelyo and his plan, but didn't understand it.

~~

Meanwhile, Amras drew closer to Celegorm, cornering him aside from the other brothers and speaking in a low tone: "Turko, need to speak." Celegorm seemed to understand him completely and widened his eyes, huddling closer to Amras and beginning. "What is it?" The two brothers seemed to alternate then, with Amras following:

"It's about Nelyo."

A look of irritation came across his face. "What about him?"

"We should take him down, before he causes any other trouble."

Celegorm gave a slight nod, yet it seemed to lack full confidence. "Right..."

"So? Find a way."

"I don't think that's wise. We should wait till he comes back."

"I don't think he ever will, unless..."

"We can make him."

"What do you mean?"

"Throw a net or just take him down. He's a weakling."

"No need. Just toss a rock at him. It'll black him, for sure."

"Or we could have father drag him back."

"We can't control father."

"No, but we could give 'proof' he hurt mother."

"Wise.... But how?"

"Leave it to me. I'll inform the others only if they need know."

The two nodded and seemed to be satisfied.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 25, 2022)

I glare towards Fëanáro, and still it seems that my voice is deep and poignant:

_"Saddening that thou shalt ne'er alter thy ways, Curufinwë."_

I stand closer, right in front of him, my glare hardening, and no fear is within my eyes, though the light that shines forth from them - bright and piercing - seems to render deep apprehension in his heart. I continue, in similar tones:

_"Thy pride shalt be thy downfall. This I have seen, in many ways, more than once."_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 25, 2022)

Nelyo has been distracted with his own surging emotions and the uncertainty of what to do now that they have encountered Fëanor again. He's tired of being accused of wrongdoings he did not commit, and seeing the hostility in everyone's eyes, he's certain that a confrontation is possible. He's tense, and mentally preparing himself to fight if he has to. And Fëanoriel seems in a similar mood, uttering condemning and not cooperative words at Fëanor. 

But Findekano's touch and words help to ground him back into reality a little, though he's still unsure what to do.

"I feel they'll be enraged no matter what I say," he whispers to Findekano. "Still, you're right, brother. We must do our part to keep the peace, and stop things from growing violent if we can."

Turning back to Fëanor, he takes a deep breath and says, "We are not withholding anything from you about Mother. We do not know where she is any more than you do. Father, have you ever once known me to be a liar? Have I not all my life been honest towards you in every way? Fëanoriel and I love our dear mother and have no reason to do any ill to her. I do not wish to do anything ill to you either, Father, or any of the rest of you, my brothers. If you can simply acknowledge that Fëanoriel and I tell you the truth, we can settle this manner peaceably, and continue looking for Mother. As long as we argue here, all of us waste time."

He searches the faces of his brothers. Most of them look hostile-- all except for Maglor, who is surely facing a dilemma of loyalty, and Amrod, whose repentance seems sincere. For a long moment he stares pleadingly into their eyes, hoping they will remember the kinship they all once shared, and stand with him to restore it.

Amongst some of the other brothers though, they seem to be whispering amongst themselves. Nelyo leans in close to Findekano and whispers, "Let's watch the three of them. Amras, Celegorm and Caranthir. They're surely up to no good."

Meanwhile, Fëanor is once again too blinded with rage to listen to the rational words of Nelyo. Curufin, who is the one perhaps most like Fëanor in all the family, whispers to him, "What good is the word of a liar? We already know he slandered our brothers Amras and Amrod. Why would he tell the truth about Mother? My guess is he wants us to give in to his demands, and not release Mother until we do so."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 25, 2022)

But I have had enough of Fëanor's treachery. I place my hand on the hilt of my weapon, and speak in solemn tones:

"One more word from you against us, and I will draw my sword."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 25, 2022)

Nelyo's heart plummets, and he stares in shock at Fëanoriel, and then uneasily at Fingon. So much for resolving this peacefully, then... And their chances of success in a fight are so low when there's three of them and seven of Fëanor and his sons. Unless Maglor and Amrod will stand with them, but even then they'd still be overpowered by the might of Fëanor.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon senses his feelings well, and turns to comfort him. "Don't worry, brother." He sighed. "I've come to protect you. I'll fight till the end if I must." Yet as he finishes speaking, he realizes this was not Nelyo's concern. 

Nelyo was not very worried about danger, though such might have been prudent. Nelyo had his concern in the words of his sister. Fingon quickly recognized this, and realized that Nelyo wanted this to end peacably. "Still, brother. There's chance for peace still." He whispered to Nelyo, bending forward to glance at Amras and Celegorm, who seemed to be making comments amongst themselves. His eyes also shifted to gaze upon Amrod. Indeed, he seemed to look the most distraught of all. His face was pale and his head hung low, his garments covered in dirt. And as Fingon watched, he seemed to be in conflict, very much conflict. Indeed, such was true.

~~

Amrod had been stricken with terror and guilt since the moment the Lady of Mercy addressed him. He felt unworthy of all things. Unworthy of his brother Nelyo, unworthy to ever have seen the Valar. And suddenly, he didn't have the same desire for childish fights, and the passion for insulting his elder brothers seemed to leave him. He felt indebted to Nelyo. Yet now, he wrestled inside with two options. Did he speak to Nelyo? Tell him that he was sorry, beg for forgiveness? Or did he conceal his feelings? For long, he had kept the latter with devotion, resisting even the harshest hopes for affirmation. Yet now, it was too much to bear, and without even thinking, he rushed forward to Nelyo, sinking to his knees before him and throwing his arms around the legs of his brother, sobbing bitterly and speaking: "Forgive me! Forgive me, Nelyo! For a hundredfold am I guilty, and a thousandfold I repent!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

As I hear the words of Amrod, I step back a little, and turn to him and Nelyo. My mind races with thoughts, my heart is grieved for him. But I may only look upon him through my tears unnumbered within me. A stray tear falls down my face, but I wipe it away swiftly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Tears fall from Nelyo's eyes, as his heart is moved by Amrod's grief and repentance. To have his brother's heart back has been his greatest desire even as the incident was taking place. And seeing this change of heart take place in Amrod ignites a faint spark of hope within him-- perhaps not all is lost in the House of Fëanor. Perhaps others, too, may repent-- though some may take a longer time of it.

Overcome with emotion, he kneels down and embraces Amrod tightly. "All is forgiven, my brother," he whispers. "I hold nothing against you. I am only grateful to have your heart back-- to have _you_ back."

However, angry words from Fëanor startle him out of his moment with Amrod.

"You dare threaten us with your sword?" Fëanor cries, glaring at Fëanoriel with raging fury in his eyes. "You would turn against your own kin? If that is your desire, so be it!"

He draws his sword, and as he does so, Nelyo springs up to defend his sister. The blades of father and son meet in a clash mere inches above Fëanoriel's head.

Nelyo is taller than his father, but doesn't quite outmatch his strength. It takes everything he has to hold up against the mighty weight of Fëanor's blow, yet he manages to hold him at bay, just barely.

"Father, stop this, I beg you!" he cries in an anguished voice. "She has done nothing wrong!"

"She has turned against us all," Fëanor says through clenched teeth. "It seems as though you have betrayed us too, Nelyafinwë!"

Fëanor pushes heavily on his sword, causing Nelyo to stumble back, and Fëanor raises another blow aimed at him. But Nelyo swiftly recovers his balance and raises his sword in time to block the blow.

Nelyo can't dare take even a half second to look away, but he hopes the other brothers have not reacted with more violence. And if they did, he hopes Maglor and Amrod will stand with them, and that Findekano will not be hurt in this horrible fight.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

My eyes burn with the spirit of a fire I never knew I had. I have never been one to repent. What is there to repent in justice and fairness, when I have only upheld the truth?

As Fëanor comes forth, I block his attack swiftly - swifter than I expected - and I manage to push him backwards, though not completely. I can feel the strength of the Valar within me, but why now? It seems too paradoxical. A Kinslaying was always wrong no matter the circumstances - or was this time now an exception?

Still, there is doubt in my heart. Who started this between us? Was it not Fëanor? He drew his sword first before I did. He takes the blame, I would suppose.

He comes at me again, I block once more. My sword shines with a light I know well, one that is within me - the Light of Valinórë, the Light of the Valar. Over and over again, time and time after do these parries continue between us. It seems endless, timeless. Almost as though we are evenly matched, though I never expected it to be so.

I can see the pure wrath in his eyes - or rather, impure. He lunges forward like a wild lion, untamed, fierce, dangerous. This is not rebellion, this is treason. His sword is outstretched, aimed towards my heart. I sidestep, deflect his move. He loses his equilibrium for a brief moment, stumbles backwards. He will not back down until one of us has fallen, perhaps: I know it well.

Closer and closer to the edge of death, yet still seemingly distant.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon stands forward, his sharp blade coming across before the two others. He is a skilled swordsman, and so it does not cause him much trouble, but when he feels the strength of Feanor, his power wanes. He realizes quickly that this will end in destruction. "We must get out of this bind." He whispers. "It will destroy us all." And he was indeed right. The strength of Feanoriel, Nelyo and himself was not any match for the fire raging in the hearts of Feanor and his many sons. They would not prevail. Further, they would fall indefinitely. 

Then, some hope seemed to spring forth again, as one of the blades had partly scraped Feanor's hand, and he backed away, for a few moments which they knew surely would not last. Meanwhile, one of the other sons of Feanor, Celegorm came forward. "No harm have I ever meant you, brother! And if I have come against you, I repent of all that I have done!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

But still is Fëanor's gaze turned upon myself, and upon a single moment he leaps forward, too swiftly for me to counter, and his sword slashes at my chest. Blood spills from the wound as I fall to my knees, my hands pressing against my chest to slow down the flow of crimson liquid whilst Nelyo rushes to my side.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

For all of Fëanor's might, he can't withstand long against three fighters, especially when two of them are Nelyo and Fingon. He takes a small blow from Fingon, and for a moment loses his bearings, but Curufin jumps in to defend his Father, and attacks Fingon.

With that help, Fëanor has enough of an opening to take a swing at his daughter, and his blow meets its target, though it is not deep enough to be deadly.

"_No!_" cries Nelyo, horrified, and rushes to his sister's side. He holds her body close against his, trying to stop or slow the bleeding, and carries her away to the side, close to the Trees. He is no longer paying attention to the fight, as his attention is completely focused on his sister. His heart is racing and his mind reeling with panic.

He lays her down gently on the ground, tears a large strip of fabric off his cloak, and presses it heavily against Fëanoriel's wound. "Stay with me, sister," he whispers.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

My voice comes out as a faint whisper, weak and hoarse, distant and pleading:

"I...will try..."

I rest in his arms, having no strength to move, and the pain seems too great as I wince.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon tries to defend against the brothers, but with them coming from every side, and from Feanor, he cannot withstand it for much longer. He cries out in a voice of volume:

"All of you! Stop this!"

To his surprise, the fighting does cease for a few moments. "Please, may we end this peaceably. You already your brother, risk not anymore the lives of your kin."

And at his words, the brothers were enraged against Nelyo, save for Maglor and Amrod, and Amras yelled amongst them:

"How dare he speak of us like that! We did not draw the sword!"

The brothers continued:

"You really are a traitor!" 

And then they seemed to go quiet, but they stood together huddled, seeming to make plans.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"Shhh... don't speak," Nelyo says, trying to smile in some feeble attempt to reassure her. "I'll take care of you. You'll be all right."

Yet his hands and the fabric are already stained red, so he tears off another piece of fabric, and presses it against her wound. He isn't even aware that the others have gone quiet nearby or that the fighting has temporarily ceased.

Fëanor can see that Nelyo has gone off with Fëanoriel, and now that his moment of battle rage has passed, he realizes he does not wish to kill either of them. Still, he does not regret his deed, for he feels that the both of them deserve punishment for their lies and betrayal. It surprises him that Nelyo has fought with such strength, but he hopes to later bring justice to him too. Perhaps the two of them should be captured and brought to the dungeons until they reveal where Nerdanel is.

His attention turns to Fingon, though, and his eyes narrow as he stares coldly at him. "Findekano, son of Nolofinwë... what brings you here anyway? Have my children been to your House? You must have some part in all this... perhaps you are even a part of this plot to tear this family apart, to take my wife from me and turn my children against me!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

I attempt to rise weakly, and address Fëanor, though my voice seems too feeble, too small:

"He is not...Findekáno...is innocent..."

But I fall again in Nelyo's arms, and a small trickle of blood seeps from the corners of my mouth. How greatly had he hurt me? I cannot even tell; my senses seem distorted.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon clears his throat, a bit unsettled that Feanor is now questioning him, but he does not refuse. "I, have gone with Nelyo, for he is like a brother to me, and my love for him is too great to be placed aside. I have no part in any of this, yet neither do Feanoriel and Nelyo. You must believe me, please. We all love Nerdanel dearly, and none of us would wish to cause her any harm."

~~

A small glint escapes the Silmaril of Feanoriel, and she seems to be partially healed.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

As I notice the glow of Runyaril, I thank the Valar once more, and I remain in Nelyo's hold, grasping his arm softly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo watches as the Silmaril glows faintly, and he's not sure if he's imagining things, but he feels as though a slight bit of strength has returned to his sister. Still, he continues to put pressure on the wound and he keeps her still and quiet.

Meanwhile, Fëanor frowns deeply at Findekano. "Ah! So they have poisoned you and your House with their treachery and lies, too! I should have suspected this."

A faint glow of light and an accompanying surge of power attracts his attention, and he turns towards Nelyo and Fëanoriel, intrigued and suspicious. Nelyo, finally growing aware enough to notice Fëanor's presence, covers up the gem with the cloth so that Fëanor can't see it.

He longs to hurl many bitter words at Fëanor and call him names he deserves, such as coward and traitor and selfish and proud. Yet he knows, at this time, that it won't help Fëanoriel. Yet he's too distraught and panicked to think of anything useful to say, so he carefully watches Fëanor and remains silent.

"Nelyo," he says coldly, "what was that light and that power from?"

Nelyo's mind reels. What is he to say? If he lies, he risks being proven to be a liar, proving Fëanor right, and there will never be peace in this House. Yet to tell the truth will be to betray his sister.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon steps in with a response. "It is a gift, a flame from the House of my father. For those of us who still hold light do not fear the darkness, nor are we overcome by it." In his tone, there is a certain indication of accusation which the brothers feel immediately, and are not delighted by. They speak:

"Who do you think you are?"

"You're not even of our bloodline!"

"You are no more than a pathetic heir of a dying House!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

I rise once more, and glare at the brothers, yelling at them in vehement tones:

"Stop it! They do not deserve this! The House of Nolofinwe does not deserve this!"

Despite the pain of the wound, I grit my teeth, though blood still stains the cloth, perhaps now at a faster rate due to my movements, and Nelyo seems deeply concerned.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"Hush, sister, do not hurt yourself further," says Nelyo, gently pushing her so that she's laying down once more.

Fëanor glances at Findekano, and then at Nelyo. "I see," he says sarcastically, his mind reeling with ideas as to why Findekano would be so quick to answer this question, and why Nelyo seems to be refusing to answer. "I find it remarkable that my half-brother has the skills in craftsmanship to create such a powerful object. May I see this precious gift from the House of Nolofinwë?"

He stands threateningly over Nelyo and Fëanoriel, but Nelyo bows his head and refuses to speak.

"Do not make me take it by force, Nelyo," Fëanor says darkly.

"It is not yours to take," Nelyo retorts. "Can't you see my sister is in no state to answer such questions about her gift, and I am more concerned for her life than for your questions?"

Fëanor glances around at his sons whom he is confident are loyal still, and cries, "My sons! Capture and disarm these three rebels, that I may take them home and question them!"

Curufin leaps into action without hesitation, swinging his sword at Findekano.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

Within seconds most of the brothers surround us and hold us captive. I have little strength to resist, though I am glad that Runyaril seems hidden from their sight for now.

But not for long.

One of them - I cannot tell who - plucks the necklace and pries it away, holds the pendant of Runyaril in his hands. I respond weakly:

"Give it back...it is not yours..."

But he does not listen, and unchains the necklace, holding it firmly in his hand as though it were his own. I try to reach out to grasp it back, but the brothers hold me firmly, and I cannot move.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon reaches forward, attempting to grab the jewel, but his hand is met sharply with a weapon. He thinks to himself: There's no getting it back now. 

As the moments draw on, the brothers have them all held captive, and Celegorm walks forward to Nelyo, and embraces him, and whispers:

"I am sorry, brother."

Nelyo seems to forgive him, accepting him with tenderness, but in reality, Celegorm had only used this as a chance to get close, and as he embraced him, he shoved a certain something into his satchel, and also disarmed him completely, but Nelyo did not notice, as he stepped aside quietly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Within moments, Nelyo and Fëanoriel and Findekano are all surrounded and disarmed. Curufin and Caranthir have also discovered Nelyo's mithril mail and taken it off him, so he is without armor now too. He only wishes he had convinced Fëanoriel to wear some mail too, before they had left; perhaps then she wouldn't have been so gravely wounded.

He is surprised at Celegorm's repentance-- he seemed among the least likely to repent, yet there is grief in his eyes.

"All is forgiven, brother," he says, though he finds it odd that Celegorm still is apparently standing on Father's side. But then again, Maglor and Amrod don't seem to have done anything to stop this either. Nelyo glances around, trying to catch a glimpse of those two and see what they are doing.

Fëanoriel's Silmaril is gone, and that will surely cause her dire distress once she discovers it, but for now, Nelyo is only thankful that she's alive, and that Father doesn't seem to want them dead.

"Good work, my sons," says Fëanor, pleased that they have so efficiently captured the three rebellious ones. And they all mount horses and ride off to the House of Fëanor.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

As they ride, I with them, my mind swarms with thoughts, yet my wound renders any deeper ponderance impossible, and soon all fades into a void of darkness as I slip into unconsciousness, my body falling limp.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Caranthir brings his hand across his chest, giving a pledge of allegiance to his father, before riding onwards. Meanwhile, Amrod decides to speak with Feanor, hoping to end this conflict, and stop hurting his brother. He speaks, riding forward:

"Father, why did you hurt them?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"What do you mean 'why?'" Fëanor says suspiciously. "They have both disobeyed my command multiple times. They have refused to tell us what they know about your mother, and your sister has kept this powerful gem from me. Besides, were you not grieved and hurt when Nelyo slandered you and Amras the way he did?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Amrod was feeling the tension all around him, knowing that this was mostly caused by his own fault, and by Amras. He couldn't help but feel personally responsible for the downfall of his house, and he choked out the words to his father. "He didn't- he didn't slander us." He says through tears. "We came after him, when he was unarmed." The entire company seemed to halt at these words, and all the brothers shifted their gaze to Feanor, anticipating what his response might be.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Fëanor halts his horse in shock, and turns to face Amrod, his eyes wide and furious at the same time. "What?" he exclaims. "You can't be serious, Amrod! Why change your story now? Have the Valar poisoned your mind also? How am I to know now who is telling the truth and who is lying? Has Nelyo somehow threatened you?"

Perhaps the thing that frightens Fëanor most is the doubt creeping into his mind, but he doesn't dare acknowledge it. Not when he is already struggling to maintain control over his own sons.

Meanwhile, Nelyo shivers with dread and closes his eyes briefly. He admires Amrod's courage, but knows that he is putting himself in danger-- primarily from Fëanor and the other brothers, but also from Amras, who may seek revenge after being betrayed like this. If Amrod should suffer on Nelyo's account, he's not sure he can bear it, especially with Fëanoriel wounded and Findekano captured as well.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Amrod chokes back tears as he faces his father in fear. "I lied to you, father. We both did." He points to Amras who rides behind with fury growing in him. Amrod goes on. "It is not poison, but rather knowing that I was wrong." He continues. "And how little you care for justice... For you saw that I repented. What need would I have for repentance, if I had been slandered?" His eyes cloud with tears, and the weight of his actions still hangs over him, an immense burden of guilt. For while he had been forgiven, he could not forgive himself.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"How _dare_ you accuse me of being unjust!" Fëanor exclaims, furious once again, and not paying much attention to the rest of Amras' points. "This House of mine has suffered enough unrest. Do you wish to go to the dungeons with your brother and sister and cousin?"

Curufin loosens his sword, ready to spring into action at his father's command, yet he, too, feels doubt creeping in. Amrod does make a good point, and Curufin is not enraged enough to see past it. Everyone saw Amrod's grief and repentance before the Valar, so shouldn't that be enough evidence for Father to release Nelyo of guilt? Yet his loyalty to his father is still unwavering, so he says nothing.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Amrod is terrified at this response. He has often seen his father's anger, yet being the victim of it was an altogether different matter. He was scared, very much. Cautiously, he responded. "Chastise them not in the dungeons." He glanced towards Nelyo and the others who were captured. "They are innocent." He choked back tears. "But as for me, if you truly are just, nothing less would be fair."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Fëanor does not reply to this. His doubt is growing, but he can't bear to dwell on the thought that he imprisoned Nelyo and Fëanoriel unjustly-- that's impossible. With all their disobedience, surely he is justified in doing what he did.

Nelyo takes Fëanor's silence as a hopeful sign. He does not expect his father to change his ways so quickly, but his silence indicates he is out of arguments. And he didn't immediately sentence Amrod to the dungeons either, so that's another good sign.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Meanwhile, the anger in Amras is growing. He had done everything he could to keep this secret, and succeeded, and he had no desire or intention of ever repenting. He hated Nelyo in every way, and regretted not killing him when he had the chance. He spoke up to Feanor. "Amrod lies, no doubt because Nelyo threatened him." He huffed, scoffing as if he was appalled. "Nelyo lost the fight fair and honest, but he also was enraged at us for defeating him. He vowed to not let us go free, even though we were innocent. He's a traitor!" Amras shouted from behind, his eyes cutting and keen at both Nelyo and Amrod, like daggers in their midst.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"I suspect the same," Fëanor says in agreement with Amras. "For these two have lied to us about Nerdanel and concealed from us information about this gem! If Nelyo is willing to put his mother in harm's way, he is surely willing to threaten his brother to spread his lies."

Nelyo's heart sinks, but he's not surprised. If they weren't all in such danger, he'd be rolling his eyes. This sort of thing has become all too predictable from his brothers and Fëanor.

Upon arriving home, Fëanor decides against imprisoning Amrod with the others. If he is being threatened by Nelyo, he'll hopefully speak honestly once he has been separated from them. Meanwhile, he puts the three rebellious ones in separate cells, though he brings a healer to tend to Fëanoriel, for he does not wish her dead.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Meanwhile, Amras speaks with Amrod outside the dungeons where no one can hear, Amras begins:

"What were you thinking?"

"I was telling the truth."

"The truth?" Amras snickers. "We already got off. Don't you dare even think of ruining this. You almost got us imprisoned."

"But it's right. We hurt him. We hurt him badly, and our whole family. We must answer for that."

"Answer for that? You better not answer for that, or you'll end in the same fate, but perhaps I won't be so merciful."

"Brother, you cannot tell me that you are not feeling the guilt, even after we were visited by the Lady of Mercy..."

"Brother? Don't call me that. You're a traitor and I want nothing to do with you till you make it up to me somehow. We agreed this would stay silent."

Amrod was upset by his brother's reluctance to treat him as kin, but he pressed on. "You never answered my question."

"I don't regret it. But I do have one regret."

"What?" Amrod asked cautiously.

"Not killing Nelyo when I had the chance."

Amrod's face went pale, and he stood in shock. "But- but how could you? He's our kin!"

"Not by anything but bloodline." Amras said with a huff.

~~

Fingon speaks, calling out in a low tone to Nelyo:

"Nelyo, are you alright?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo has been anxiously watching the healers tend to Fëanoriel, but when Fingon calls out to him, he turns to the other side of his cell. He reaches through the bars, grasping for his cousin's hand. "Alright in hroa, I suppose," he says. "And you, brother? Have they hurt you at all?"

He stares, grief-stricken, at Findekano. "I'm so sorry that they took you as well. Perhaps if I had been more careful, this could have been resolved peacefully, and none of this would have happened..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

When I finally awaken and my vision adjusts, I notice metal bars. One thought immediately strikes me.

_No...not this place again. It can't be. Not the cells. Not the dungeons._

Yet it is. And as I gaze downwards, I notice that something is missing - my pendant Runyaril. My wounds seem only slightly better, yet they still hurt greatly. I notice Nelyo, and softly I call out to him.

"Nelyofinwë...how fare ye? And Findekáno? They took you too?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Findekano glances towards him. "I am alright, brother." He stared down at a slash on his own wrist from Curufin. "I shall manage." 

Being placed in the dungeons wasn't really what he expected, at all from this endeavor, but he was loyal to Nelyo to the end if needed. And he would not leave him for any reason until he was safe in all ways, and even then, he was hesitant. "How is Feanoriel? Is she alright?" 

The position of his cell was such that he could not see Feanoriel, and could only catch glimpses around.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo winces at the sight of Findekano's cut, and offers him a strip of fabric from his tattered cloak. It's not much, but it's the only comfort he has to offer his friend.

"I wish you hadn't gotten imprisoned here on my account," Nelyo says. "I hope that somehow, your father shall find out about this."

At the sound of Fëanoriel's voice, he gasps and rushes to the side of the cell that is closest to hers, and again reaches his hand through the bars, hoping to touch hers. "I'm all right, sister. Don't worry about me," he says gently. "Do you fare any better? You look to be in great pain still."

Then, heavy footsteps echo throughout the cold stone floors of the dungeon, and Fëanor arrives, his face dark and grim.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

I am about to reach out for Nelyo's hand, but at the sound of the footsteps, my arm falls back. I glance up at Fëanor weakly despite my tattered hróa.

_No remorse is in his eyes. No sliver of pity. 

Nothing._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon glances about, hoping to catch some glimpse of Feanoriel, or find a way to get out, but to no avail. "Is she okay?" He quickly grows silent as he hears footsteps, and concludes it must be Feanor or one of the brothers.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo turns to answer Fingon, but the shadow of Fëanor looms over him, and he slowly stands and stares with narrow eyes back at Fëanor.

"All of you have some part to play in this tragic chaos which has befallen our family," says Fëanor. "And yet I believe you, Nelyafinwë, to be at the root of it. After all, it was you who spread the lie about your brothers, forcing everyone to pick a side between them and you. You know of your sister's attachment to you, so it does not surprise me that she would take your side, and yet it grieves me that you would manipulate her in such a despicable way. And look at her now, Nelyo." He stares over at Fëanoriel, grimly and sadly. "She was so focused on defending you that she attacked us, putting herself in harm's way. I did not wish to hurt my own daughter, yet I was forced to protect myself and the rest of your brothers, and now look what has happened."

Nelyo falls to his knees, devastated.

For despite the accusation of his lying and manipulating being false, there is some truth to Father's words. If it weren't for him, there wouldn't be such strife among the family and the disastrous fight wouldn't have happened in the first place. Findekano, certainly, wouldn't be held imprisoned here if he hadn't pledged Nelyo his loyalty. Perhaps if he had just played along and told Father what he wanted to hear back at the beginning, he'd have to suffer from the shame of being slandered, but everyone would probably be at the House of Nolofinwë right now, tense, perhaps, but safe. Findekano wouldn't be here in prison, and Fëanoriel wouldn't be so grievously wounded.

"And that you would threaten your little brother Amrod into corroborating your story! And doing who knows what you did with your own mother! I barely recognize what you've become, Nelyafinwë. You are not the son I once knew. Of all the cowardice and dishonesty I've seen in my life, I never expected so much of it to come from you. And to think I once thought you would make a fine king of the Noldor..."

These words cut Nelyo deeper than any dagger of Amras could. Yet he is so numb that no tears fall from his eyes.

"Tell me where your mother is, and repent of your lies, and I will let you all go free," says Fëanor. He's still concerned with his daughter's gem, but he recognizes she's in no state to talk about it, and figures he will learn the truth later.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon leans over in his cell to the bars, and looks at Nelyo. "It's not your fault." He whispers. "It's not your fault."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

I rise up a little, and my voice is broken, but still I speak:

"Curufinwë, something within your eyes tells me a part of you holds what I used to have...and at the same time, a part of you hath lost what I still hold."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo doesn't even notice either of them speaking. It feels like an eternity passes as he wrestles with his thoughts, acknowledging the reality that there is some truth to what Father is saying, and wondering what to do about it.

"I already have told you the truth about Mother," he says numbly. "I do not know where she is."

"Even now you do not give up your plot?" Fëanor says incredulously.

"Because there _is no plot_, Father! I did not see her since we escaped from here earlier. Would you rather I lie to you about this? And yet..." He sighs and closes his eyes. "This I will concede. I have put those I love most in danger, and I repent. I will not speak of the matter of Amrod and Amras again. I will endure whatever punishment you deem fit for me, as long as you let my sister and cousin go."

"That's not what I'm asking for, Nelyo, and you know it," Fëanor says severely, his frown deepening. "I am asking you to admit that you lied about Amrod and Amras. You really can't bring yourself to do it, can you? Yet if you do this, in time all the wounds between us will be healed, and no one will remember this incident anymore."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

Forcing myself to rise, I speak against Fëanor in vehement tones:

"You do not understand! You are the one who hath been deceived! You have come against us! None of us in these cells have lied!"

But it seems after these words are spoken, my strength is taken, and I fall once more upon the cold stone floors.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon gazes through the bars of his cell, glancing towards Nelyo. He seems to look totally distraught, as though all the burdens of the world were thrust upon him like chains, and he could not withstand their power. "Are you okay?" Fingon questions weakly, his heart going out to his beloved friend who seems to be suffering internally.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo gazes briefly at Fingon, his eyes full of anguish and weariness, but he does not reply. 

His first instinct is to refuse to tell Fëanor what he wants to hear-- to stubbornly and valiantly refuse as he once did, to proudly declare that he is telling the truth and is guilty of no wrongdoing. But... his mind turns towards what would surely happen next. Father would be angered and all three of them would be stuck here even longer. Even more conflict and strife would stir up amongst the brothers. And worst of all, Fëanoriel would linger here and would have that much more difficulty healing. Even though she continues to valiantly argue, Fëanor pays her no heed. And Fëanor is far too stubborn to accept the truth, if he hasn't now despite all that happened.

Nelyo's mind is made up, and he hates himself, for what he is about to say, but feels he has no other choice.

Closing his eyes and swallowing hard, he whispers, "I... lied... about Amras and Amrod. It was a harmless play fight which went too far. I am sorry."

He bows his head, unable to bear looking anyone in the eye. But he can hear the locks turning as Fëanor opens the doors to let them all out.

Some guards arrive to gently carry Fëanoriel back up to her room. "Ensure she is well cared for," says Fëanor. "When she is recovered, do not forbid her from going anywhere."

And to Fingon he turns and says, "I am sorry you had to get entangled in all this. But I hope you will think twice before getting involved in any of Nelyo's schemes again."

And finally, Nelyo tries to follow the guards so he can see Fëanoriel, but Fëanor puts a firm hand on his shoulder, stopping him. "You are to apologize to Amrod and Amras before you can see her."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 26, 2022)

Tears fall from my eyes as I replay Nelyo's words in my mind, though deep down I know well little choice he had.

_Why...why did it have to be like this...? Now...the blame's going to be upon me, if I speak of the truth that now seems only a blatant lie....

What darkness hath fallen upon us all...?_

It is not long before the guards arrive at my chambers, open the door and set me down on my bed. 

There is a lot of healing still left to do, both in mind and hróa, and in heart and fëa.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon doesn't know what to say or think. He knows Nelyo would have been truthful in his heart, but now, Nelyo must have lied. He could not have physically been truthful both times, and as Fingon did not see Nelyo as he spoke, he could not weigh the sincerity. He came beside Nelyo. "It's going to be alright. I'm going to stay with you." He whispers to him.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo can barely bring himself to look Findekano in the eye. He looks confused, and understandably so-- what does he think now that all this has transpired? Surely he wouldn't doubt the original story, and he would understand that Nelyo had told Fëanor a lie for everyone's safety, right? Yet he may not have known all that. And the thought of his best friend, his brother in heart, thinking ill of him in any way is shattering. If only he could have a moment alone with him and explain everything, and find out if Findekano's trust has been broken at all.

"Findekano... you don't have to. You've been through enough for my sake," he says despairingly.

But Fëanor interrupts impatiently. "_Now,_ Nelyo. We all want this to be over with."

Nelyo sighs heavily and trudges up the stairs, where he soon encounters Amras, Amrod, Celegorm and Caranthir.

Meanwhile, Fëanor escorts Fingon out of the dungeons. "I am truly sorry you got entangled in this mess. I can arrange for a guard to accompany you back to your father's house if you wish."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon looks almost starkly at Feanor. "I don't wish." He glances towards Nelyo, now walking away. "I love your son, and I should want to remain with him. I fear for him." 

Amras gives a look towards Nelyo, and speaks to the brothers. "Well, look who's out of the dungeons."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Fëanor blinks in surprise at Fingon. "And why do you fear for him? He brought all his troubles upon himself, you know."

~~

Nelyo grits his teeth upon encountering the brothers. For an instant, panic rises within him-- he's unarmed and has been stripped of his armor, so he feels perfectly vulnerable. He makes a mental note to take a trip down to the armory before seeing Fëanoriel. With the way things have been around here, he's unwilling to be unarmed even in sleep. Indeed, the recent events have changed him forever.

At first he considered disobeying Father and not following through with this dreadful errand, but he figures Father will find out from Amras or one of the others sooner than later, and that won't help anything.

"I have been sent here to say that I... am sorry..." He cringes at the bitter and untrue and humiliating words, but forces himself to say it. "For lying about the fight."

Except now, he feels the pang of guilt for Amrod's sake. Now Amrod will be taken for a liar, yet perhaps Nelyo can spare him from that too by affirming Father's belief that he threatened Amrod.

"I say this for the sake of peace within the household," he says, meeting Amrod's gaze and hoping he will understand. Yet he recalls what he had once said to Father, that if he affirms this false story, then it will be a false peace in this house.

It is indeed a false peace, but Nelyo hopes that the only one in danger now is himself.

His conscience burns, yet what else is he to do? For if he had stubbornly held on to the truth, Fëanoriel and Findekano would still be in the dungeon, and that would be even worse. Why must Father be so cruel to him in this way? Why do the Valar allow him to be tormented so?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon glances at Feanor. "I don't know, just, will you let me stay with him?"

~~

Amras snickers, glancing around at the other brothers. "I told you so." He says with a huff. "Nelyo lied to get himself out of the embarrassment."

Caranthir steps forward to Nelyo, speaking: "I appreciate your honesty." Nelyo seems to give a slight look of relief, but Caranthir then goes on: "If I may return the favor, I'm surprised you would even show your face again." He shook his head in disbelief. "I never took you to be like this... A liar, and a traitor..." He breathed sharply. "Wow, you really do have your improvements cut out for you..."

Amras gives another look at him. "You know what, Nelyo? You're really dumb." He hissed. "You pretend to love peace, be the calm one, but that's just a facade. All you really care about is yourself, and you would threaten Amrod, and lie about us both, just because your self-esteem mattered so much to you..." He shook his head, and almost all the brothers seemed to eye Nelyo with disappointment and anger.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

"If that is your wish," says Fëanor, and lets Fingon depart. Though he's confused why Fingon is so insistent on this.

Meanwhile, he decides to get back on his horse and search for Nerdanel alone. He cannot rest until she is found.

~~

Nelyo's fists tighten, but he promptly releases them. Caranthir surely knows the story full well, and in that moment, Nelyo would like nothing more than to punch him square in the nose... but he takes a deep breath and resists the urge. The fact that he's sacrificing his pride for the sake of the family, yet being accused of doing the opposite, is infuriating.

"Don't make me take my apology back. You don't deserve it, and you know it," he says coldly. And he turns abruptly, hoping to get away from them and that they won't follow.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Fingon walks upstairs, hoping to find Nelyo and Feanoriel. Walking through Feanor's halls in a time like this feels somehow so surreal to him, and he can't help the memories that stir of him and the brothers together. Now what does he believe? Who does he believe? When did Nelyo ever lie? He was never a liar, and yet Fingon could not deny that in his heart he had proof Nelyo had not been truthful.

~~

Amras' eyes flash with anger. "Oh, we don't deserve it now, hm?" Amras swiftly motions to the other brothers, and within a few moments, Caranthir and Amras have Nelyo pinned to the wall. They press harshly against him, cornering him in, as almost all the brothers encircle him. Amrod and Maglor had already left, unsure what to think, or what to do. Amras raises a fist, tightening it against Nelyo. "You better take that back, Russandol. And now."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

If Nelyo had a silver coin for each time his brothers had ambushed him unarmed, he'd have two silver coins. Which isn't a lot, but it is strange that it has happened twice.

He's so fed up and infuriated with the injustice of his family that he scarcely feels any fear-- only raging adrenaline.

He briefly considers just letting them do whatever they want and get it out of their system; perhaps that would be better for everyone. But... no. Whether he defends himself or not, they'll make up some lie and Fëanor will believe it.

With a sudden surge of strength, he struggles so fiercely against Amras and Caranthir that he manages to free himself. Amras' fist manages to collide with his face, but he is free of their grip, so he barely cares.

"Cowards and traitors!" he cries. "I find it interesting that you only pick a fight with me when I'm unarmed!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Amras gives a laugh. "We didn't even draw our weapons." He looks around at the other brothers. "Now who's the coward?" 

Nelyo seems to try and walk away, but Amras makes a motion for the brothers. "Get him."

Within moments, like clockwork, the brothers encircle Nelyo and are already inflicting blows, one after the other, enough to make him fairly bruised and beaten. 

Erstwhile, Amrod had been walking the hallways, and peered over the edge as he heard the commotion. He gasped, looking in shock at his brothers going after Nelyo again, and Nelyo being left helpless. Amrod questions whether he should try to break this up, yet he knows he is not strong enough. After giving it some thought, he concludes on finding Findekano. Fingon seemed to be very skilled with a blade, and that way he wouldn't have to walk into this alone. He hurries off. 

Amras continues, their blows becoming harsher and harsher. "Maybe that will teach you, finally!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo put up as valiant a struggle as he could for a while, even landing a few blows of his own in self-defense. There was once a time where he couldn't even bear the idea of striking one of his brothers in self-defense, but after what he's been through by their hand, he no longer has such qualms.

Yet his intention was always primarily to get away from them, not to hurt them unnecessarily. But there are so many of them that it's impossible for him to get away.

Even after sustaining what feels like countless blows, he never gives up fighting.

"You... want to kill me... I know it... yet you can't bring yourself to do it, can you?" he says bitterly. "Cowards in the highest sense, all of you."

And it is at this moment when he vows silently that he will never return voluntarily to the House of Fëanor, should he survive this.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Amras' face goes flush, and he shakes his fist at Nelyo. "A coward, hm?" He pauses, unsheathing his dagger. "Just see how much of a coward I am..." He goes on. "I'm not afraid to take you down." He motions to Caranthir. "Caranthir, with me." Caranthir lays his sword firmly across Nelyo's chest, seeing to it that he doesn't move. And then, from the side comes Amras, a dagger in hand, his entire wrist coming forcefully towards Nelyo. Nelyo seemed to shut his eyes.

_This could be the end._

Yet just as Amras was going to draw that final blow, his blade is met with an obstacle. For Amrod had gone now, and had returned with Fingon. And Fingon rushed forward, breathing heavily and yelling as he placed his own hand before the dagger's blade, colliding with it himself but, stopping it from hurting Nelyo. "What is wrong with you?" He heaved a breath. "You could have killed him!" Tears welled up in his eyes, thinking that in one second he could have lost Nelyo, and all he could do was grieve.

Amrod also came to Nelyo's rescue, quickly removing the sword from before Nelyo, and casting it aside swiftly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo had felt almost peaceful for a few brief seconds. He had no idea what an eternity in the Halls of Mandos would be like, but it had to have been better than this wretched life he now lived in the House of Fëanor.

Yet the voice of Fingon startles him back into reality, and he watches in horror as Fingon intercepts a blow intended for him with his own hand!

He's vaguely aware that Amrod seems to be helping him stand, and he nods gratefully. Yet he despairs at the thought of Findekano facing all the bloodthirsty brothers alone-- they might kill him too. Nelyo searches for some way he can somehow help, but his head is spinning and breathing is painful. His ribs must be cracked, or possibly even broken.

Still, he'd sooner die than abandon Findekano.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

The brothers look with anger at Fingon, especially Amras. Findekano exclaims. "Please. For the sake of the honor of your own house, do not slay your own kin." Amras eyes Findekano with hatred, unsheathing his dagger and seeming to plot something from behind, yet one of the brothers restrains him. "Just don't for the moment." They say with a breath. And Amras, along with the other brothers, leave. Amras giving a final word. "Don't you dare tell father about this, or anyone for that matter. Or you and those you care about will pay for it dearly." And with that, they leave. 

Findekano places a hand on his shoulder, not the one that had been injured. And speaks to him. "My brother, are you okay?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 26, 2022)

Nelyo blinks in confusion. So they all just... left? At Findekano's word? He doesn't understand it, but he'll gladly accept it.

"They did it again," is all he manages to say to Fingon before beginning to collapse. Once again, he's vaguely aware of Amrod helping him sit down somewhere.

Though struggling for breath, he forces himself to speak: "I told Father... what I did... so he'd free you... it was what he... wanted... to believe..."

He stares with concern at Fingon's bleeding hand. "They hurt you too... I'm so sorry, brother."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 26, 2022)

Findekano looks with deep worry at Nelyo, sensing that his words seem broken and his breath thin. He looks at Amrod. "We must take care of him, and find someone who can help us." 

Fingon looks at Nelyo, tears in his eyes. "Worry not, my brother. You could have died. Gladly did I wound my hand."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Sensing something deeply wrong, I shake off the covers of my bed. I am not fully healed, and my hróa still hurts deeply, but I disregard it. The strength of my fëa drives me onwards, but as I open the door, four guards stand in front of me, preventing me from going any further. Before they can lead me back into my room I catch a glimpse of Nelyo's seemingly-fallen body with another beside him. Nelyo doesn't seem to move, at least not from my perspective looking down, and my face turns pallidly white.

_Valar, tell me that he is not gone._

The guards seemed to have noticed the colour drain from my face, and they stop - only for a moment, yet it is enough time for me to cry out:

_"Nelyofinwë! Nai lye ea envinyatara, má i Lisse o i Valar!"_
("Nelyafinwë! May you be healed, by the Grace of the Valar!")

Out of the corner of my eye I think I see a glow emanate from Nelyo's hróa, but I cannot be sure as the guards lead me back into my room before locking the door. 

Tears fall from my eyes as I sit on my bed, and the only words that I may think of come out as a broken whisper, albeit tinged with hope:

_Valar...please, sustain and heal him, by your Grace and Light._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

A gentle voice speaks to Fëanoriel-- it is the voice of Nienna, Lady of Mercy.

_Fear not, young one. Your brother is in no danger of dying and will heal in time. Your father, too, must see his wounds so he may have the choice to correct this injustice. Yet we will grant Nelyafinwë some comfort, and you as well._

And the same glow that Fëanoriel thought she had seen also appeared on her, enveloping her wound, closing it completely and taking away much of the pain.

Meanwhile, Nelyo's not sure if he's imagining things, but breathing begins to feel just slightly easier.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

My voice whispers again amidst my tears:

_Nienna...come to me if you may...remain with me...there is none other for now...I wish to have another beside me..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon watches in surprise as this happens, but is of course delighted, because of how this would help Nelyo. He looks down and speaks. "This all makes sense, except for telling Feanaro. I don't think we should tell him. If it can remain secret, then the better it will be."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo blinks at confusion at Fingon, for he did not hear the voice of the Vala. He is still wounded and in pain, but it's been made more bearable now that he can breathe more easily.

The voice of Nienna then speaks to all three of them. _Patience, young Findekano. There is still time for the heart of Fëanaro to change. I wish him to have a fair chance to correct this injustice. It is in my very nature to be merciful, and offer all a chance to repent._

To Fëanoriel, she speaks privately: _You will be together with your brother and cousin soon, Fëanoriel. Until then, may you be at peace._

A faint silver glow illuminates her room, bringing with it a feeling of peace and calmness.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I close my eyes, and take in the warmth of the glow before asking the Valie another question in thought:

_"What of Runyaril? What fate hath befallen it? When shall it be returned? For indeed I seek it not to be in the wrong hands, and I fear that one of the brothers have taken it and giv'n it unto Fëanáro himself. He will not treat it well. If this is so, the Light of Valinórë standeth once more in danger. Aid me, Lady Nienna, and tell me of what you know."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon stares blankly down at Nelyo. Then he questions the Lady of Mercy. "And with him, what shall I do with him?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

To Fingon, Nienna gently says, _You may stay with him here for the time being. Fëanor and his other sons are at peace for now, and should they grow violent again, we will provide you with a quick escape. It would be wisest to take him to his sister. They long to see each other, and her room is guarded. You have been a noble and loyal friend, Findekano son of Nolofinwë; we have seen the love in your heart._

At the same time, she speaks privately to Fëanoriel:
_The light you seek shall bring darkness
A secret revealed
Your fate perilous.
Yet this truth you know well, and your father does not:
There are greater treasures you possess.
Treasure them while you can._


~Meanwhile~

Fëanor's despair grows as he gallops around the woods surrounding the palace. He knows these woods so well, and if Nerdanel really is here, why has no one found her yet?

Just as he's about to give up on the woods and explore the outlying lands, a noise of rustling leaves startles him, and he halts his horse.

Then, to his immense joy and relief, Nerdanel emerges from the thick growth of the woods, looking peaceful and unharmed.

"Nerdanel, my love!" Fëanor cries, rushing towards her and embracing her. "We've searched long for you. We were deeply worried. Are you all right?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

But Nienna's last phrase only stirs up more unrest within my heart.

_"Treasure them whilst I can? What do you mean by this? They..."_

And then I realise it.

_"They will fade when darkness comes...Shall all be lost save myself and the Valar? Shall none stand on our side by then?"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel embraces him lovingly, a smile of peace on her face. "I am fine!" She says with a laugh, and indeed she looks content, and with her every step it is almost a dance, and her face is glowing with gladness. "And you, my love? Are you well?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

_It is not my place to tell of your fate, _says Nienna. _I am only here to remind you that everything you know can change in the blink of an eye... so treasure those you love, and trust in the Valar and in Eru Iluvatar._

Then, the silver light fades, and her presence is gone.

~~

Fëanor is slightly confused, yet overcome with relief, to see his wife safe and in a content state. "I... I don't understand," he says, half to himself. "Were you here all along, love? We've searched for you all day."

He hesitates before answering her question. "I am fine. Much has transpired since you left, but I believe all should be settled now."

He dreads having to tell her about what happened at the Two Trees and with Fëanoriel; she'll be distraught, and he hates having to ruin the peace she feels.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon looks with eyes full of tears at Nelyo, and lifts him up, carrying him to his sister's room. There is a spare bed there, and he should be able to rest. Findekano is very concerned for Nelyo, and hopes that he can rest. He needs that. So Fingon wraps his own hand with a small piece of cloth, just to stop it from bleeding, and carries Nelyo to his sister's room, laying him down on the other bed.

~~

Nerdanel laughs lovingly. "I'm sorry to have worried you love. I was out gazing at the stars, picking flowers, dancing and sculpting things as I once did, and oh what a peaceful time it has been!"

She sees the hesitation and concern growing in his face. "And you? Where have you been? What has transpired, and what of my daughter and sons?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

As her presence disappears, I walk to the window, the Light of the Trees illuminating the interiors, the walls, the ceilings, everything. It is beautiful, calming, soothing. I smile to myself, and as ever I send heartfelt thanks to the Valar.

_She is right, to trust in them and Ilúvatar._

I stand there for what seems like an eternity. I love moments such as these; I welcome solitude. It is a beautiful companion to the thoughts of the mind and the emotions of the heart. It is a companion that has always been beside me, just like the Valar themselves. A subtle presence, one within me, one always felt. One that never ends, that I can call upon at any moment, and it would answer to me.

But then, there is a distinction, a paradoxical one. The Valar are not solitary beings, though they welcome solitude as well, I would suppose. But at the same time they love their creations of this world, this universe, under the guidance of the One.

Perhaps that is what she meant. To treasure those that are ever in my heart, that are ever beside me, for they are greater than any craft ever made by my hand, and they indeed will be greater, in more ways than one.

But I am stopped in my thoughts as I hear the door open, and Fingon walks in carrying Nelyo. At once I rush beside his bed, not so distant from my own - how could it be, anyway? - and I hold his hand softly. In delicate tones I reassure and comfort him:

_"Ava rúcë. Illi ea mai, Nelyofinwë."_
("Fear not. All will be well, Nelyofinwë.")


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Fëanor's mind is reeling. As thankful as he is that Nerdanel was out here in peace and solace, it does mean that his accusations towards Nelyo and Fëanoriel were wrong...

Yet how can he tell Nerdanel of the terrible events that transpired without breaking her heart, especially after she has so recently found a sliver of peace and healing after the terrible events of yesterday?

"I don't think we should have any more trouble with Nelyo," he says carefully. "He finally admitted to lying about his fight with the twins. I still can't comprehend how stubborn he was about it for so long. But my hope is that there should be no troubles between him and his brothers anymore."

He watches for her reaction. He hopes he won't have to tell her about the scene at the Two Trees or the dungeons right away, or that he thought Nelyo and Fëanoriel had kidnapped her.

~~

"Fëanoriel..." Nelyo smiles and holds her hand tightly. She looks much improved since he last saw her; standing and walking, at least, and there is color in her cheeks once again. "Are you doing better? You look better since I last saw you."

He also glances up anxiously at both of them and says, "I hope you will forgive me for what I said to Father. It was the only way, I felt, for him to release you... who knows what state you'd be in, sister, had I not said it?"

He winces from the effort of speaking.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I nod understandingly.

"Fear not, brother. I knew that you had no choice..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs. "Oh, yes..." She paused. "I remember now." But it confuses her a bit. "I don't, it doesn't seem..." She tries to find her words, but revisiting this topic is altogether almost strange to her. "It doesn't really seem like him, to do something like that." She pondered on. "But, if he admitted it, I suppose that's settled." She says, almost under her breath: "It almost doesn't add up though. Nelyo wouldn't, but I guess he did." She was thinking aloud.

She hoped more than anything that there would be some status of peace in her household. She always wanted agreement, but with her daughter and sons, and even Feanor, it seemed unachievable, no matter how hard she tried. Her face lit up, and she smiled looking at Feanor. "I almost forgot. I have something for you, love." And out of her satchel, she produced three beautiful statues that she had sculpted, each one of them was a Silmaril, since she knew how much Feanor treasured these. She gave them to him, smiling. "I hope you like them. I know how much those jewels are a part of you, and how much you love to look at them, so perhaps this will bring you some joy."

She gave a long breath. "Oh, yes... We were supposed to go to the House of Nolofinwe. Did you go without me?" She tossed her hand slightly. "Well, it's fine anyway. You must inform me of your travels."

~~

Findekano glanced down at Nelyo. "Are you alright, brother?" He looked up at Feanoriel, tears in his eyes. "They would've killed him. Had I been a second late, we would've lost him." With this, tears stream down his face as he looks down at Nelyo with grief.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I turn to Fingon, my face stricken in deep lamentation. My voice seems soft, almost to myself:

"So, what I thought at that moment when the guards tried to lead me back in...I was right indeed...he could have gone to..."

But I shake my head, refusing to think of such a fate, so soon upon him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looked at her with concern. "I know. I'd never been so scared in my life." He exhaled deeply. "Amrod came rushing towards me, and told me that Nelyo was in danger, and when I came, that's when I saw it. Amras almost took his life." Tears streamed down his face. "If I hadn't been there, he would have died."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I widen my eyes.

"Amras...? Not so surprising though...how are we ever to keep ourselves safe from the rest now...?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon slowly breathes outward. "Was I not supposed to tell you who?" He sighs. "Yes, it was Amras. He was using his dagger, and Caranthir his sword, to hold Nelyo tightly." He glances down at Nelyo. "Thank the Heavens I was there, and was able to stop it just before... well, before... you know."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I draw a shaky breath, and embrace him.

"Oh Findekáno...oh...thank the Valar..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano embraces her also. "I just don't know what to do." He sighs. "Your father is so caught up, I don't think he'd listen, but Nelyo is in grave danger. They threatened him also..." He goes on. "They threatened him not to tell anyone." He heaves a breath. "I don't know what to do. It isn't safe here, I almost want to send word to my father, have him take Nelyo in..." He continues. "He can't stay here."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I look up at him.

"Indeed...you are right. He cannot remain here...neither can I...and neither will you."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He sighs. "But what if Feanaro won't let you both go?" He laid his other hand on her shoulder. "I'm worried about you, both of you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I give a sigh of my own in response, and shake my head.

"He's already confined me here. The guards wouldn't let me go, under his command. I'm held here...without freedom, and it pains my heart to think of such."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano sighs deeply. "I'm so sorry..." He went on. "I didn't realize it had gotten this bad."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

Tears stream forth from my eyes again, but still I respond:

"No...it's...it's not your fault. Don't blame yourself. Even if I wanted to leave, I wouldn't be able to. I might get imprisoned again, or worse...for who knows what they could now do?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He sighs. "I just wish I hadn't brought you back here..." He pondered. "I never should have led you both in the direction that I did. You should have stayed with my father. There was no indication they were even coming to his House."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I shake my head.

"Nay, think not of such thoughts. We cannot alter the past, but only the future."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He looks at Feanoriel, perceiving that she is tired. "I know..." He sighs. "I know, but just, what will you do? Where will you go?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I gaze up at him, desperation in my eyes:

"I cannot go anywhere...as I have said, he hath confined me, bound me here...I cannot leave...who knows for how long that will last...?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He embraces her. "I'm so sorry..." He pondered on. "Is there no way out?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I look up, a glimmer of hope in my eyes:

"The Valar may aid us, but if he finds out that I'm gone..."

I look down again, not wishing to think of such things.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon gives a brief look out the window, before returning his gaze. "Would your father bind you here?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I sigh, standing up quietly so as to not disturb any other, and I gaze wistfully out of the window.

"Hath he not already? If I shall leave, then he discover me later, naught shall end well for me. Mayhap he would not just bind me here, but something far worse. I wish not to think too leniently of him, after all he hath done."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looks out also, grasping her hand. "Maybe against his will, but if you asked, would he not let you to go?" He sighs. "You are young, does he not always put some boundaries upon your freedom?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I give a gasp, and turn back to him, fear in my eyes.

"Let me go? Nay, ne'er...he would not! Since when hath that been his will?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looks hopefully out in the distance, facing the direction of his father's kingdom, and his own. "Maybe if you go to my father's House, ever... Then maybe you can just, slip away."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I nod softly.

"Indeed...indeed...I would want that...and take Nelyo too..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He looked down at Nelyo, nodding. "Oh, yes... Yes, both of you need a long break. I could maybe convince my father to let Nelyo and you stay at our House, but as for Feanaro, I don't know..." He sighs. "Maybe if one of you stayed, or... hm..." He pondered.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I turn back, gazing at him.

"One of us stayed? Then what? How would we both get to Nolofinwë's house?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

He sighs. "Listen, I agree. It isn't a great option." He goes on. "But if you say your father won't let you go, you know him better than I do." He glances. "That is becoming very clear."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

"Indeed, it is. I know him well, I should say...yet at the same time, no longer."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looks at her intently. "Then, what do you think would work? What would he agree to?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I gaze into his eyes, but only manage to heave a small sigh.

"I know not. I cannot tell."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looks closer at her. "Please, try. Anything."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I gaze back at him.

"Then...you come up with the plan. Or maybe you have already."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano sighs. "I've tried. We both know I don't know your father."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I gaze at him, uncertainty in my eyes.

"I mean, it's risky, and it's not pragmatic to just sneak out in the middle of the night with Nelyo. The guards might be asleep by then, but if we startle them and they wake up, it won't end well either. Yet, there seems to be no other choice at all...would it not have to come to this, but..."

My voice trails off as I await his response.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Fëanor looks sadly at Nerdanel as she laments the strangeness of Nelyo's involvement with the twins. "I struggle to comprehend myself how he could do such a thing. He has never been like this before."

As she presents her gift, his stern demeanor softens, ever so slightly; his stern eyes almost look emotional. Being a craftsman, the idea of his wife crafting something with her hands, for him, pierces through his many layers of guardedness and manages to touch his heart.

"They're... they're lovely, though you are all the lovelier," he whispers, taking her into his arms and kissing her.

When she mentions the House of Nolofinwë, he shakes his head. "No, we have not gone there. We spent most of the day looking for you. I fear we shall have to delay our travel yet again..." His voice trails off. "Come now, let's get you home. I'm only glad you are safe."

~~

Nelyo has fallen into an uneasy sleep as Findekano and Fëanoriel begin their discussion, and he awakes later within it, feeling somewhat refreshed but a little disoriented.

"Is everything all right?" he asks them, noticing looks of concern on their faces.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I turn to Nelyo, quite suddenly, a little startled.

"I can only hope so. We are thinking of leaving - planning, even - but everything seems too dangerous. Curufinwë hath confined me here; he will not let me leave."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo nods slowly, staring intently into the eyes of Fëanoriel and Findekano. "Indeed. We cannot stay here. I was not out of the dungeon for five minutes before they tried to kill me again! And I fear you are not safe either, sister. Yet I don't see a way for us to leave, not now, anyway."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I shake my head grimly.

"There might hypothetically be a greater chance of you two leaving. He explicitly ordered the guards to prevent me from escaping, you know."

Or maybe he didn't; I couldn't tell.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo can read between the lines of what Fëanoriel is saying, and he shakes his head vehemently. "I will not leave this place without you. I'd sooner die."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

It seems, after all, that he can. He knows, and I'm not surprised.

"The Halls of Mandos. Indeed, 'tis a better fate than _this_. I am quite certain of it. Vairë once told me that Mandos knows me well, though he doesn't trust me. Quite a paradox, I would say."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel looks with love on her husband, falling into the embrace with ease. He lifts her onto his horse and the two ride back together. She smiles as she looks at him. "You look careworn. Like you have seen many perils..." Her voice trails off. "Tell me, is all well?"

~~

Findekano tries not to think of Mandos' Halls as a potential fate and he heaves a breath as he looks down at Nelyo. "I know. You wouldn't want to leave her, and I would never be angered at you for that. You're passionate, both of you, I just wish you could find a way out of here."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Fëanor is silent for a long moment, grieving over what has become of his family, and hating to burden Nerdanel with it. Yet she knows him too well; he won't be able to keep the truth from her forever.

"There was a terrible fight among us as a result of the rebellion of the eldest two," he finally says, quietly and sadly. "The situation is under control now, but our family has suffered because of it. I can scarcely believe what has come over Nelyo and Fëanoriel... I barely recognize them now."

~~

Nelyo nods at Fingon, grateful that he understands, as always. "After all we've been through, it would be cruel and cowardly of me to abandon Fëanoriel at a time like this," he says to him. "There must be a way we can escape... but how?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I can only think of holding Nelyo's hand as tears fall from my eyes.

"I indeed fear we have little choice..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel looks up at Feanor, and reaches over him, almost massaging his shoulders to soothe him. "Well, I'm sorry, love." She sighs. "I know how much you treasure us, all of your family. That must be hard." She smiles. "But, maybe my return will help these things to heal. As it once was said, one joyful heart can change everything." She looks at him with sympathy. "But I won't dismiss your troubles. I'm sorry it happened, love."

~~

Findekano glanced sadly at Nelyo. "I know. We must get out, you must, it's not safe." He pondered. "Unless somehow it could be..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Fëanor smiles sadly at his wife. "I do hope so, love. You have always managed to bring the children together in a way I never could. I hope your presence shall soothe everyone upon our return."

~~

Nelyo glances curiously at Fingon. "What do you mean, brother?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel smiles at Feanor. "And you have always had a way with them too, just in a different way. You can make them so impassioned about anything, certainly about defending our kingdom, and it's no small thing." She laughs gladly as she looks at him. "Again, I have enjoyed my time here, but I am sorry for causing this peril. I meant no worry to any of you."

~~

Findekano sighs. "I don't know. I don't know what can be done, but if we could somehow ensure that they, didn't hurt you again... If your father would, disarm them, or something, perhaps you would be safe."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I shake my head.

"Disarm them? Nay! They are on one side, we on another! They would not yield so swiftly to our ways, our pleas!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

"I fear you are right, sister," Nelyo says sadly. "Yet I still refuse to leave you here alone. My only hope is that right now, our room is guarded. And for all the ill that Father has done, he does not wish to kill us, or else he'd have done so. So the brothers would have to get past the guards to get to us. Let us stay here, then, as long as we can, until we think of a way out."

~~

"It's all right. Everyone will be relieved to see you safely returned," says Fëanor to Nerdanel.

Shortly afterwards, they arrive back home, and Fëanor summons all the children together so that they may see the good news of their mother's return. He does not request Fëanoriel, since he still wants her to rest.

However, after making a count of the brothers who obediently enter the Great Hall, he is displeased to see that Nelyo is missing.

"Where is Nelyo?" he says impatiently. "Never mind, I have grown weary of the trouble he has caused us. We shall find him later. My sons, I am pleased to inform you that your mother has been found!"

And he smiles warmly at Nerdanel. Perhaps things shall be different with her around.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Findekano looks sadly at Nelyo and Feanoriel, rising. "I know, I know, it might not be possible." He pauses. "But I just hope there is something you can do, since leaving your home is both dangerous and saddening." He lays his hand down on the table, wincing a bit from the pain it causes him. 

~~

Nerdanel smiles and looks at all her children. "Come here, all of you!" She laughs. "Oh, I have missed you!" She embraces many of the sons, and is met with welcome from all of the brothers. "Wait, where is Feanorie?" Her brow furrows as she says this, turning to Feanor.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo glances with concern at Fingon, seeing his wince. "We need to get you some help for that wound, brother. It should not be left untreated."

~~

Fëanor sighs deeply and takes Nerdanel a short distance away from the other brothers. "She is not well, love. She was grievously wounded in the fight which I told you about earlier, for she attacked us. She is being tended to, but I am hesitant to let you see her, for she was quite hostile to all of us last I spoke to her. Same with Nelyo, though I believe I managed to talk some sense into him."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon looks at Nelyo. "It's really not that bad. I could've been much worse."

~~

Nerdanel sighs, concern growing in her eyes. "Oh my goodness, I almost forgot." She looks up at the House of Feanor. "My sweet little girl..." She turns towards Feanor, taking his hands into her own. "If you would not mind, I would desire to see her. I don't mean to leave so soon, but you know how I am as a mother. My concern is with my children."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

"It could have," Nelyo agrees, "yet still, it must be cleaned and stitched. I do not wish you to suffer on my account."

Meanwhile, downstairs, Fëanor reluctantly agrees to let Nerdanel see her daughter. "All right... but be warned, I cannot predict what she will say or do, since there is rebellion and hostility in her heart. She will not wish to see me, I imagine, so I will take you to her, but I will wait outside her door."

So he takes her up to Fëanoriel's room, and allows her to enter-- though she will surely be surprised at seeing Findekano and Nelyo there also, and Fëanoriel mostly healed and Nelyo recently wounded.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon nods reluctantly. "There's no rush, brother. You are more important right now." 

Nerdanel walks up, and after thanking Feanor, she knocks on the door.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

"No, no one is more important than anyone else--" Nelyo argues, but the knock on the door startles him into wide-eyed silence.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Fingon walks towards the door, and swings it open, surprised to see Nerdanel standing there, and both are in mutual confusion. Nerdanel speaks: "Findekano? Why are you?" But she quickly sees Feanoriel, and rushes forward. "Feanorie, how are you? Are you okay?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I turn round, eyes widening.

"Mother? Oh, I am fine; are you well?"

It surprises me only a little, that I can still call Nerdamel Mother, yet I cannot hail Curufinwë as Father. Not anymore.

It surprises me only a little, but I know why already.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel embraces her, a smile beaming on her face. "I am well, of course I am well! Weren't you hurt?" She gazes at her daughter and pulls some sweet bread from a basket that she is carrying. "I made some of these. They're not much, but I hope you feel better."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 27, 2022)

I nod silently before adding:

"I was, but I am better now."

I avert my gaze downwards to the bread, and take some of it before smiling.

"Thank you. It's been a while since I've had those..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel laughs, smiling. "Of course. I know you'll enjoy them-" She looks around in shock, seeing that Nelyo is laying nearby. She rushes towards him, carrying more of the bread. "Nelyo! Are you okay? Love, what happened?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo is so excited and relieved to see Nerdanel again that he tries to sit up, but the pain in his ribs forces him back down. Still, he smiles at her. "Mother... we were so worried about you. I'll be all right; don't worry about me."

He avoids her question about what happened. To start up the drama with the brothers is the last thing they all need.

Meanwhile, Fëanor has been listening at the door, and he startles to hear the voices of Fingon and Nelyo, yet he decides to wait. He will see them and address everything after Nerdanel has gone.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs, looking down at Nelyo. "Alright? Nonsense. You are wincing to just get up." She smiles at Nelyo, taking his hand and seating herself beside him. "Goodness, love... How did you get like this? What on earth happened to you?" She opened her basket once more. "I made some bread." She hands Nelyo a piece of the bread.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo is at a loss for words, but he gratefully accepts the bread. They haven't eaten since they were at the House of Fingolfin.

"It's... a long story..." he says carefully, and glances over at Fingon and Fëanoriel as if for help. Surely, telling Nerdanel the story will just cause everything to erupt into chaos again. "I don't wish to trouble you with it, Mother. Where have you been lately? We were all so anxious. "


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 27, 2022)

Nerdanel hugs her son, smiling. "Don't worry. You aren't troubling me with anything." She sighs. "I'm sorry to have worried all of you. I feel so bad. I was reliving my childhood, in a way, but the way it might have been, the way it could have been..." Her voice trails off. "Just gazing up at the stars, running, bounding and dancing through forests and meadows, and sculpting things as I once did." She smiles. "But enough about me, truly, how are you? Are you in pain? You simply must tell me what happened."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 27, 2022)

Nelyo only wishes he, and his sister and cousin, could have some way of finding peace and rest as Nerdanel seems to have found. Maybe they will, someday, after they've left the House of Fëanor... He stares intently into Nerdanel's eyes. This could be among the last few moments he has with her, since he plans to leave as soon as he is physically able, and never to return.

"I wish I could tell you," he whispers, fighting back tears. "But I can't. If I do, everyone will think I'm lying again, and the brothers will fight again, and Fëanoriel and Findekano will suffer again. It's better this way, Mother. Please, trust me."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel casts her arm around him, holding him closer. "Nelyo, what's going on?" She looks at him with pity, eyeing the tears he is suppressing. "You're crying... my goodness, love, what's wrong?" She wipes the tears from her son's eyes with a cloak, holding him ever more tightly. "Findekano? Feanorie? What are you talking about? They suffered on mistake..." She sighs. "I can understand the pain you must bear from being in a fight like that. Your father vaguely told me all that transpired, and I grieve for you all. But know, my love, whatever was said against you, or done to you, was just in anger. None of your brothers mean you any ill, and they love you more than anything. And if Feanaro, came against you, or your sister, know that he did not mean it either. If that is what happened, I feel your hurt." She sighs. "It would be hard, to see your father, your kind, strong, loving father come against you. But he did not mean it. His blade is as restless as his heart." 

She sighs, leaning down and kissing his forehead. "But there's nothing to worry. Not anymore. You will be safe. Just please, tell me your pain. Whatever you say remains here, and I don't want you to carry these things alone."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I glance towards Nelyo, and give him a hug whilst whispering into his ear:

"Please...they must be told. To harbour these things within our hearts shall only cause deeper trouble in the future. It's bad as it is, and we don't want it getting any worse..."

I draw back, fighting tears of my own.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Nelyo glances at Fëanoriel and nods reluctantly. At least Mother will be more likely to believe than Fëanor, so perhaps Fëanoriel is right that telling her will help. But if the story travels around, the whole cycle of disaster could start all over again. Still, if she thinks it's the right thing to do, then he's willing to take the risk.

"I imagine Father told you I 'admitted my lie,'" he says to Nerdanel. "I only did so because he would not believe the truth, which is what I first told him-- that Amrod and Amras attempted to kill me, and attacked me unarmed. After we fought and Fëanoriel was wounded, he put the three of us in the dungeons again and would not release us until I told him what he wanted to hear, which was that I had lied, and Amrod and Amras were innocent. Seeing no other way to help Findekano and Fëanoriel, I complied.

"He sent me to the brothers to 'apologize,' even though they were the ones who had wronged me, and not the other way around. Their intent to kill me is still strong, and so they attacked me yet again, and that is why I am wounded once again.

"Yet, Mother, do not hold any of this against Amrod, at least, for he repented sincerely of his part in the plot, and he fetched Findekano to defend me, and Findekano then saved my life."

There, it's done. He feels some relief from at least having told her everything.

Meanwhile, though, Fëanor has still been listening intently at the door, primarily because he has lost trust in the eldest two and fears what they may do against Nerdanel. 

He isn't much surprised to hear that Nelyo, and consequently Fingon, have wound up here in Fëanoriel's room, and he figures Nelyo must have been too hostile to apologize properly for his lies, and wound up in yet another fight with his brothers. So he doesn't see much real harm in their discussion until Nelyo tells this story of his.

He bursts into the room, exasperated, not caring that he has startled every person in the room. "Is it not enough for you to manipulate your sister and cousin?" he exclaims. "Must you also poison your mother with your lies, Nelyo?"

Nelyo glares at him. There is no fear in his eyes now; only seething rage.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I rise at once upon hearing Fëanor enter the room. I draw my sword first, though I do not hold it up against him.

But I've had enough of _him_. In powerful tones I utter against him:

"Stop this _at once. _You understand naught of this."

I don't need Runyaril. I only need peace and truth, and if things get so distorted that these aforementioned two things must then be found in the Halls of Mandos - deeply ironic as that might be - then I am not afraid.

I see his eyes glare at me in rage, brimming with a fire sizzling, scorching, searing.

_But so is my own._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

In contrast to her husband, Nerdanel listens attentively to Nelyo's story. She was always one of a more nurturing type, more concerned with peace than with anything else. If she could lend an ear to calm things down a bit, she would. But this was a bit more than that.

She saw the pain in her son's eyes, and perceived that he was carrying a great deal of sadness and grief upon him. As she heard the story, she nods and listens until the end. She sighs. But before she has the chance to say anything, Feanor bursts in. When he has finally finished, she looks at Nelyo. "Forgive me, love. I'll be right back." With this, she rises and turns to Feanor, taking his hands into her own and looking up at him. "Feanaro, my love, do not be so quick to say that this is a lie. As much as I dread this kind of conflict, a hundredfold worse would be to leave this unchecked, if Nelyo indeed is truthful." She lowers her voice to an almost whisper. "We have no reason to doubt him. He has always been a man of his word. He has never brought dishonor upon this family, and if what he says is true, and you locked him and the others in the dungeons, when they were grievously wounded, and forced Nelyo to lie-" Her voice lowers even further. "Then perhaps it is you who needs to repent."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

"I agree with Mother." I state demandingly and assertively. Still, my sword is lowered, more now that Mother has spoken.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Fëanor initially reaches for his sword upon Fëanoriel drawing hers, but the affectionate touch from his wife stays his hand. His fury still rages at Nelyo and Fëanoriel, but he listens attentively to Nerdanel.

But he refuses to accept the idea that he has acted wrongly or needs to repent, and argues, "Yet I have never known the younger brothers to be dishonest either. It's their word against Nelyo's, and those on his side, so why should I believe the preposterous story of his brothers plotting to murder him, when a violent yet petty scuffle amongst them sounds much more likely?"

Nelyo longs to argue in his own defense, but he knows it will do no good, and that allowing Mother to work her magic with Father is their safest option. With a desperate glance at Fëanoriel, he whispers, "Please, sister, your sword will not help me. We must allow Mother to speak calmly to Father."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I glance towards Nelyo, and give a weary sigh.

"So be it..."

I sheath my sword, but I do not sit down yet. 

Not yet.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs, looking at Feanor. "I can't deny that it seems plausible with any of our sons..." She pauses. "Except for Nelyo." She glances towards Nelyo. "He has never loved fighting, and in all of his days he has never been ashamed to admit defeat. He is honest, and has even turned down duels to his brothers, letting them lord it over him, as much as they please." She shakes her head. "It just doesn't make sense. Neither story does, but certainly not this." 

She gazes out, before bringing her gaze back to Feanor. "It doesn't add up. Have you questioned the brothers at all about this?" Feanor gives a strange expression and she laughs. "Not in an interrogation, of course. Just asking them, in a normal, civil way?" She sighs. "I just can't believe Nelyo would ever do something like that."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Nelyo looks at Fëanoriel in relief and gratitude and whispers, "Thank you." He understands that her fiery spirit is like Father's and it's a part of who she is, yet at this time, more fighting is not what will help this situation.

Meanwhile, Fëanor is silent for a long moment, temporarily out of arguments. Nerdanel is making sense, though he doesn't want to admit it. "I've questioned Nelyo, of course," he says, "but... not the others. I suppose I didn't feel the need, since Amras and Amrod readily told me their side of the story when all this first started."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel tosses a strand of hair back over her shoulder. "Well, maybe you should, love." She says with a smile. "After all, it's much harder to lie when being questioned than it is in a simple statement." She looks over at Findekano, who also stands in the room. "Feanaro, what is he doing here? And how did he save Nelyo's life?" She sighs. "It's one of the parts of that story I cannot grasp."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"I was wondering the same thing," Fëanor says with a frown, staring suspiciously at Findekano. "What _are_ you doing here?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Findekano gives a glance towards Feanor and looks up at him. "I'm here for Nelyo, of course, and Feanoriel. They were both wounded, and I thought maybe I could offer some comfort." He says this nervously, unsure how Feanor will react, and a bit intimidated, because Feanor was, of course, very intimidating.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"Fine, but what brought you here?" Fëanor presses, his demeanor still hard and stern. "What was your involvement in all this? Nelyo claims you saved his life."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

"Uhm.." Fingon stammers a bit. He doesn't want to say anything about them having gone to his father's House. The more he thinks about it, the more he can tell that Feanor already doesn't trust Nolofinwe, or his House. If they were implicated in this, it would just be too much. But what would he say? His hand had been quite severely wounded by the dagger, and it would be obvious that something had happened. He didn't want to risk anything. 

"I, uh... I found your daughter and son, they were wandering from your House, and I was the first one to notice them, and then I accompanied them, to, bring them back, because I was concerned for them." He knew this was a pathetic lie, but he couldn't put Nelyo in danger, nor his own family. Had he been given more time, he probably would have come up with a much more plausible explanation, or a way to speak the truth. But of course, he was put in a difficult position. He didn't want to lie, but he felt he had no choice.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Nelyo's heart goes out to Findekano, understanding his predicament, but also knowing that at this point, lying will only make things worse. Fëanor is ruthless now and will somehow discover the lie.

"Findekano," he says gently, "it's all right. Tell him everything that happened after we left the dungeon, and how you were wounded."

He, too, wants to keep their visit to the House of Nolofinwë a secret. But if Findekano corroborates his story, that could help. He only hopes his gentle prompting won't be enough to close Fëanor off to being receptive to the story.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Fingon exhales deeply, glancing at Nelyo. "Are you sure?" He whispers. He doesn't want this to escalate any further, and he fears to give his testimony, worried that if it seems like he is part of this also, his entire House could be in danger.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Nelyo nods reassuringly. "Yes. Just start at that point, it will help--"

"Nelyo!" Fëanor says sharply, his eyes narrowing. "I'm questioning Findekano, not you. It sounds to me like you are leading him to say what you want him to say."

Nelyo longs to shoot back with a retort about how maybe if Fëanor weren't so hostile to the House of Nolofinwë, Findekano wouldn't be so hesitant to give his testimony, but he remains silent.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I rise once more.

"Curufinwë, enough. Keep thy tongue and hold thy word at once, and give time to those who shall need it."

I give a reassuring glance to Findekáno, but it is so swift that Fëanor does not realise it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Findekano glances anxiously at Feanor. "Don't be angry with him, he's just trying to support me. He always does." He gives a reasurring nod to Nelyo, and exhales deeply, beginning.

"After you freed us from the dungeons, I spoke with you, and then I went upstairs, looking for Feanoriel, since she had not been well..." He sighs. "And, and one of your sons came to me, and told me that Nelyo was in danger, and to follow him." He glances at Nelyo, and then back at Feanor. "And I did, and when I arrived in your hallway, many of the brothers had him encircled and, Amras was preparing to..." He pauses. "Amras was swinging a dagger towards Nelyo, your son..." He breathes deeply. "So I tried to stop him, and thank the Valar, I was able to." He looks towards Nelyo, tears welling up in his eyes. "I put my hand in front of the dagger's blade-" He glances down at his hand. "And thankfully it was enough." He pauses, swallowing nervously. "So, that's the whole story." And a sigh of relief escapes him.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I follow on, looking intently at Fëanáro, my gaze piercing and unrelenting:

"Nelyofinwë would have gone to the Halls of Mandos had Findekáno not intervened with the help of Amrod. It is clear that the rest of the brothers plot against us, and you sadly stand on their side."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"Fëanoriel," Fëanor says irritably, shooting her a severe glance, "as I have said to Nelyo, I am questioning Findekano, and not you."

But he falls silent, turning over Fingon's story in his mind. His first instinct is to think that he is lying, that Nelyo put him up to this, for he feels certain that Fingon would do just about anything Nelyo asked. Yet there's no denial that he had to have gotten his hand wounded somehow, and to discover why will take some searching.

"Enough of this," he says, turning towards the door. "I will question the other brothers about this fight."

He leaves and slams the door shut.

Nelyo stares at everyone else, wide-eyed and almost hopeful. This encounter turned out better than he had anticipated-- while Fëanor did not necessarily accept his side of the story, at least he seems to be growing skeptical of the other brothers now too. That's one step closer to getting him to change his mind, if such a thing is possible.

"Mother, thank you," he says. "I fear he would have never been the slightest bit receptive to us if not for you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I exhale a long sigh.

"Things don't seem to be going well with...him and I."

I try to call him Father again, but something within my heart prevents that still.

I can't forgive, and neither can I forget.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel walks towards Nelyo and seats herself beside him. "Of course. Your father is simply impassioned, and opposing him with anger-" She gives a well-placed glance to Feanoriel, before shifting her gaze back to Nelyo. "Will only imbolden him, and fuel the fire of his emotions." 

She cast an arm around Nelyo. "I really hope this will be resolved. It would be a true pity for this kind of conflict to linger any longer, as it has already been too long."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

Suddenly remembering something, I rush next to Nerdanel and whisper in her ear:

"He ordered the guards...to keep me in here, for who knows how long. I can't leave my own chambers. He's confined me within them. Where is my liberty and autonomy these days?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"I hope so too," Nelyo says softly to Nerdanel. "It grieves me to have such discord and hatred among us."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel glances at Feanoriel, and laughs. "He can't keep you here." She smiles. "In some time I will make supper for you all, and you all will be present." 

She gives a nod to Nelyo. "I know. The same it does me, and you have always resembled me in that way." She pauses. "That's why this whole story makes no sense, because you would want nothing more than peace...." Her voice trails off.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

I glance up at Mother, continuing:

"And though I do want peace also, what I want most is knowing who I truly am, of my purpose. By the Valar...there must be a greater purpose..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs. "The Valar... Yes, don't talk about that with your father." She looks towards Findekano. "You were very foolish to include that in your account to Feanor..." 

Fingon looks up at her. "Foolish? Do none of you even believe in them?" Nerdanel glances away from him. "It is better not to speak of them in this House... Especially with Feanaro."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"I hate to hurt my brothers even in self-defense," Nelyo says to Nerdanel. "And I grieve for their fate even after what they have done. I just wish Father knew me as you do, Mother, and that he would understand that their lie makes no sense."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel pauses a bit. "Did you hurt them? Wait, were you armed this time?" She glances down. "I'm trying to help, Nelyo... But if I'm being honest, not one of these stories makes perfect sense."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

"No, I was not armed either time," says Nelyo. "Four of them attacked me at once earlier today-- Amras, Celegorm, Caranthir and Curufin. I may have hit a few of them a few times, as I was struggling to get away, but I certainly did not hurt any of them severely. I am only saying that I hate having to fight my brothers, and potentially hurt them, even in self-defense."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs, looking at him. "This seems so beyond what they would ever do..." She pauses. "I want to believe you, but little sense does this make."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 28, 2022)

Nelyo's face falls as he gazes at Nerdanel. "It is horribly strange and I can't begin to guess what their reasoning is. But what reason do I have to falsely accuse my brothers of so great an evil? Do you really think I would tear this family apart for the sake of my pride?"

As much as he's thankful that she's at least trying to believe him, it hurts him that she doubts still.

~~

Meanwhile, Fëanor summons the younger six brothers to question them about what has happened.

"I hear there was a fight amongst some of you and Nelyo," he says. "I was disappointed to hear it. Can this family have no peace for five minutes? Which of you were involved, was it all of you?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Nerdanel pauses nervously as she looks at Nelyo. "I'm not trying to make you out to be some sort of liar. I want to know the truth is all, and none of this adds up." 

~~

Amras steps forward. "Father, with all due respect, we have all had quarrels with him, and who could blame us? He accused us of attempted murder."

Caranthir adds. "Yes! Of course we have had disagreements, and yet did not you say that if both of us carry weapons, it is a fair fight? It was merely a duel. Now if Nelyo is too stubborn and prideful to admit that, I don't think that's really our problem."

This comment is met with cheers all around, save for from Amrod and Maglor.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

"All I can do is tell you honestly what happened," says Nelyo, "yet I wish I could do more to prove it to you."

~~

"So, was Nelyo armed, then? Were any of you armed?" Fëanor asks. He doesn't tell them what he saw of Fingon's wounded hand; that was clearly a slash wound from a blade. If they claim they were unarmed, they will be lying.

"Further," he continues, "I am trying to understand how this fight broke out. I sent him to apologize for his lies. Did he not do so?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs. "I can't deny that you seem truthful, but little reason do the brothers have for this either... It isn't right." She says with a glance. "But really, did you visit the house of Nolofinwe? Otherwise how do you have his son?"

The presence of Fingon really confused Nerdanel, as it would have. It made no sense, and she, just as Feanor, couldn't doubt that there was some corroboration between them.

~~

Amras stands forward. "Well, yes, of course he was armed. You ordered us to give him back his weapons." Caranthir adds. "We were all armed. That's a fair duel. The only alternative would be a wrestling fight." Celegorm agrees. "Yes."

Amras seemed to be pleased at his father's final question. "He did not." He continues. "First, he gave the most pathetic and insincere 'apology' if it could even be called that. Then, he said we didn't deserve it, and named us all guilty, again."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

Nelyo hesitates and glances at Findekano and Fëanoriel. He feels Nerdanel is a safe person to tell the truth to, but he also doesn't want to put Findekano and his House in danger, after all they have done for him and Fëanoriel. After all, Fëanor could still be eavesdropping as he apparently was earlier. But then again, they probably won't manage to conceal their visit forever. It does not take a genius to determine that Findekano had to have come from somewhere.

"Has Father truly left?" he asks carefully.

~~

Fëanor sighs. Once again, it is the younger sons' word against Nelyo's, and not having been there, he can't determine who is telling the truth. And the younger brothers' story still makes more sense to him, given Nelyo's stubbornness, even now, and his insistence on his story being the true one even after facing imprisonment. It does make sense that he would not apologize properly.

And yet, based on what he could see earlier, Nelyo's injuries look to be the result of a fist fight, and not a sword fight. So Fëanor continues to question the brothers.

"Who started the fight, then?" he asks.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel sighs. "I think so, Nelyo. Even still, why would it matter? This is his house, and you are his children... speak."

~~

Amras speaks. "He called us weak, and tried to accuse us again, so we ran after him, but the moment we laid a hand, he began fighting, and it escalated to swordplay."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

"You know how he feels about the House of Nolofinwë, Mother," Nelyo says. "After all Findekano has done for me, I can't repay him by putting him and his House in danger. So I will tell you what happened if you can help me protect him, and if Father tries to do anything to retaliate, that you will try to talk him out of it. I cannot stop you from telling Father what you feel is right, but I think if we can delay him knowing about this, we should."

It goes against his nature to make such requests, practically demands, to his parents. But after everything he has been through, his loyalty to Findekano is stronger than his loyalty to them. In fact, he feels he has no reason to be loyal to Fëanor anymore. And as much as he loves Nerdanel, her loyalty to Fëanor shakes his trust in her a little.

~~

"Laid a hand-- what do you mean by that?" Fëanor presses.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel looks sternly at Nelyo. "I don't want any anger between us, or distrust... But you can't ask me to go against my husband, to whom I have bound. We are one, and therefore I will not make a pact behind him, like this." 

She sighs. "I love you, Nelyo, but I cannot keep secrets, and neither should you. He is not just Feanor, he is your father."

~~

"Exactly what it sounds like." Amras retorts. "We ran after him, to give him his weapons and to hear a sincere apology, and the moment our hands met him, he fought like a wild beast being caught."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

_No, _Nelyo thinks to himself, and longs to say. _Not anymore, he is not. Who is my true family-- the ones who would have me killed, or the one who saved me?_

He is silent for a long moment, hating that there is now tension between himself and his mother, whom he has always loved dearly. Yet if she is bound to Fëanor, and he has been so betrayed by Fëanor that he no longer considers him a true father, can their relationship ever be the same?

Further, he debates internally whether he should tell that they indeed visited the House of Nolofinwë. Which option puts Findekano under greater suspicion and scrutiny? Either way, Fëanor will be suspicious. If he feels there is something hidden from him, or if he finds out the truth, either way he will act defensively and with suspicion. Perhaps there is no way of preventing that.

"We indeed visited the House of Nolofinwë," he finally says, figuring there's no way she wouldn't have figured that out based on what he said a moment ago. "I say this so you will know that we are not liars. Further, my uncle Nolofinwë has no animosity towards any of us in this House, and nothing transpired there beyond them offering me and Fëanoriel a listening ear and kindness and understanding."

With a deep sigh, he closes his eyes and says quietly, "All this talking has wearied me."

It's partially true, but mainly he wishes to speak alone with Fëanoriel and Fingon. He has decided that there is no longer a place for him in this House, and he will leave as soon as he is physically able.

~~

Fëanor nods slowly. Despite Nerdanel's desire to see the best in their son, this doesn't sound unbelievable, based on the fact that he has already reverted to his old lie now that he is out of the dungeons.

"I have heard enough. Thank you, my sons," he says, and leaves the room.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

I hold Nelyo close in my arms, comforting him.

_"Fear not..."_

I lean closer, and whisper into his ear so that only he may hear:

_"May the Grace of the Valar protect us."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel smiles thoughtfully. "I'm sorry we have tired you, son..." She pauses. "Findekano, Feanorie, give him some space..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

At Mother's words, I release my hold, and return to my usual sitting position.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel glances at Nelyo. "If you are tired, we should all leave." She motions to Findekano and Feanoriel.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

When Nerdanel is turned away for a brief second, Nelyo shakes his head slightly at Findekano and Fëanoriel, and mouths the word, "Stay." He does need to tell them of his plan, but perhaps this won't be the best time.

Still, he'll be surprised if Fëanoriel allows herself to be expelled from her own room so easily.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

I nod silently, and thus remain beside him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Nerdanel looks at Findekano and Feanoriel. "Well, you did hear him, right? We're tiring Nelyo. We should leave." She pauses. "Feanorie, you can help me with supper, and Findekano... you can arrange to be brought back to Nolofinwe's house."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 29, 2022)

Nelyo startles at this and his eyes suddenly widen. As much as he wants Findekano to be safe in his father's house, he fears for his safety in the journey there and back. Yet he doesn't know what to say in response to this. He can't accompany Findekano back, let alone be of any protective use to him-- yet he hates the idea of Findekano being in danger here in the House of Fëanor for one more second.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 29, 2022)

Findekano senses how Nelyo is feeling about this, and gives him a thoughtful glance. "Nerdanel, if it's alright, I would very much desire to stay with you, for a bit longer. I have missed this place, and your meals, very much." 

Nerdanel seems a bit gratified at this, and smiles, taking his hand. "Of course, as long as your uncle permits." Findekano winces a bit as she grabs his hand, and as she does, she quickly pulls away in shock. "Findekano, what happened with..?"

Fingon gives a smile, leading her out the door of the bedroom. "Not to worry. I am fine. I will tend to it soon."

Nerdanel nods, leaving the bedroom. "Before supper I hope." She glances around the room to Feanoriel and Fingon. "Now you both leave, and let him rest. Feanorie, I'll be expecting you downstairs." She says as she closes the door, and walks downstairs.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

I glance downwards thoughtfully as Mother says she'll be expecting me downstairs. I am not allowed to leave, yet why would I deny Mother's wishes? But then, Nelyo had wished for me to stay.

So I turn to my brother, and ask him in soft tones:

"Nelyo, would you wish for me to stay here, or should I go down for supper with Mother?"

I gaze intently at him, awaiting his reply.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

Nelyo looks conflicted, but he says, "Of course I'd rather you both stay with me. But I fear that if you disobey Mother's command, there will only be further strife, and that could put us all in danger yet again. If you go, perhaps everyone will see that we mean them no harm, so that will probably be for the better."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

I take Nelyo's hands softly into my own, and mutter in gentle tones:

"May the Grace of the Valar protect thee."

With these words, I exit the room, closing the door behind me. I descend the stairs and head off to meet Mother for supper.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano sighs. "I don't really know where I should go." He looks at Nelyo. "I don't want to leave you, but I don't want to worry my father, or make your father wary of me."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"I believe it would be best for you to join them for supper as you told my mother you would," Nelyo says. "Besides, I need someone I trust looking out for my sister."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

"You're probably right." He says with a small smile. "Maybe I can stay a bit longer, but I can't remain here forever."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Of course," Nelyo says with a sad smile. "You have done far more for me than I could have asked for, and I do not wish to keep you from your Father's house."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon smiles. "No, not my father's house. That's a journey I don't have any plans for." He looked at Nelyo. "I meant supper."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Oh, of course!" Nelyo laughs softly-- likely the first time in days he's laughed sincerely. "Go, then, to supper. As long as this room is guarded, I should be fine."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon nods. "Of course." But he grabs a dagger from his own satchel, and hands it to Nelyo. "Here, just to be safe." And with that, he walks towards the door.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

Nelyo accepts the blade gratefully, sheaths it and hides it in the folds of his clothing. Should his brothers attack again, it's hardly enough to ensure his protection, but at least it's something. "Thank you, my brother," he says as Fingon leaves the room.

Though his mind is anxious and restless, he is so exhausted that it isn't long before he drifts into an uneasy sleep.

Meanwhile, downstairs, all the brothers are impatiently seated for dinner, and Fëanor has not arrived yet. Curufin watches as Fëanoriel and Nerdanel arrive, and he says, "Ah, sister! You look much improved. Well glad am I to see it."

He is sincerely glad, for he has no animosity towards her; he is suspicious of her visions, but he never wished her hurt, and sees her as an unfortunate casualty of the violence brought about by Nelyo.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano, also enters the room, and glances about.

All the brothers seem to mutually accept Feanoriel, and one of them speaks: "Feanoriel! You are better now, I presume!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

I nod, giving them a smile. It is best to still show courtesy in moments such as these.

"Ai, indeed I am."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

Curufin's eyes narrow as Findekano enters the room. He has ruined the plan today-- if it weren't for him, all this would be over with already. Still, he doesn't say anything. He only hopes to ensure that Findekano will be away from here soon. As much as Curufin hates having a witness around, their story is so well-believed that no one will believe Nelyo and Fingon over them. Besides, they can't afford war with the House of Nolofinwë at this time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano senses a bit of unrest, and knows that he won't be accepted by the brothers. Any chance of that was destroyed earlier. Still, he sits where Nelyo would usually, as the brothers mutter amongst themselves.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Mother," says Curufin, as he continues to side-eye Fingon, "where is Father? I haven't seen him since he came to address us earlier."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Nerdanel startles a bit, as her name is called. "Um... I don't know. I haven't seen him either." She looks around, a bit concerned, and rises. "Feanaro-" She walks towards the hallway, peering in. "Feanaro, my love?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

While Nerdanel is in the hallway looking for Fëanor, Caranthir glances over at Fëanoriel and Fingon, and smirks. "What's the matter, you two? You look nervous! Well, don't worry, Father doesn't have anything against the two of you. We're all only shocked that you would fall for Nelyo's lies! How gullible can you be?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon knew he really should stay quiet. It was just words. Why would he feel the need to do anything. But despite this, he really didn't want Hello to be picked on. "Well, there's still no proof he's the one who lied." He retorts. "Nelyo is an innocent man, and don't think I didn't see what I did."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Oh, please." Caranthir laughs harshly. "You weren't there when it started, Findekano. You didn't see how he reacted like a startled wild beast when we tried to reason with him."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon doesn't want to escalate this, but all the injustice against Nelyo bothers him. "Nelyo wasn't armed. If that is truly how he reacted, you must have startled him."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Father ordered us to give him back his weapons, but when we tried, he attacked us with them," Caranthir says, obviously pleased with his own cleverness. Obviously, this isn't true, but it is what they have told Fëanor. And if they can manage to turn Findekano against Nelyo, that will make it all the easier for them. "We had just barely disarmed him by the time _you_ showed up. He doesn't deserve the way you rescued him out of the lesson we were trying to teach him."

Curufin listens to all this with the slightest of smiles. This is why Caranthir is a perfect ally; Curufin barely has to do anything with him on his side.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano can't take it anymore. He stands up. "That's not true! You weren't trying to teach him a lesson! You were trying to KILL him!" He slams his hand down on the table, and gives the slightest yelp of pain as he does.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

Celegorm and Caranthir exchange glances and burst out laughing.

"I've got to give Nelyo some credit," says Celegorm. "He must have quite the way with words and manipulation, that he has both you and our sister so deeply entrenched in his lies! Findekano, the sooner you can accept that you were deceived, the easier it will be to get over it."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Amras chimes in. "Yes, I didn't know he had such a talent for lying!" He laughs. 

Findekano takes a deep breath. He doesn't want to get this escalating, but he hates how they're talking about Nelyo. "Even in his pain you will not cease to ridicule him, I see..." He pauses. "He couldn't have deceived me. I saw your dagger, and your sword." He exchanges glances with them. "And no weapons did he carry."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Because... we... _disarmed him!_" Caranthir says, slowly and mockingly, as though addressing a child who failed to understand a simple concept. "Did I not just say that a minute ago? Findekano must be as dense as Nelyo!"

He and Celegorm elbow each other and laugh harshly amongst themselves. Meanwhile, Curufin silently watches, suppressing a smile.

~~

Meanwhile, Fëanor is busy.

He hates to do this yet again, but it seemed the only way to get Nelyo to cooperate last time. He storms into Fëanoriel's chamber and thrusts open the door.

Nelyo startles awake, reaching for the dagger, but once he realizes that Fëanor is there, he realizes that fighting will do him no favors. It will only make Fëanor feel justified in his paranoia and have a good reason to believe that Nelyo is indeed a traitor. So he keeps the dagger hidden.

"Repent of your lies unless you wish to spend yet more time in the dungeon," he says sternly, his eyes cold and unfeeling.

"I already lied when you commanded me to," Nelyo retorts, his own eyes blazing with anger. "You reward dishonesty and punish me for telling the truth. I will endure it. The Valar have seen my plight, and I only hope _you_ will repent, Father, while you still can."

Normally he would never mention the Valar to Fëanor, but he feels he has nothing to lose now. And even as Fëanor drags him downstairs and he stumbles along, he does not regret what he said.

As Fëanor thrusts him into a cell and locks the doors, he shakes his head in grief and disappointment. "I hate to see what a monstrous liar you have become, Nelyafinwë! Your pride clearly means more to you than the peace of the family and your own well-being. I will come back in the morning and ask you if you have changed your mind by then."

Nelyo stares silently back at him with eerie calmness until he leaves.

"The Valar will help me," he whispers to himself. "I will not be here by the time you get back. Farewell, Father." Yet no tears does he shed at the thought of not seeing Fëanor again.

Then, Fëanor arrives upstairs. Breathless, he nearly collides with Nerdanel in the hallway.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano looks down. He knew this shouldn't have bothered him so much, but it really did. "Why would you disarm him? I thought it was a duel..." Findekano really thought he had struck something. A weakness, in their argument. He muttered under his breath, to himself. "And they say _we're _dense."

~~

Nerdanel looks at him, wide-eyed. "I was just looking for you- where have you been?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

A voice echoes softly in Nelyo's mind, and a small light environs him.

_Indeed, indeed 'tis so. The Valar will e'er aid thee. For e'er we gaze from afar, and upon the flourishing of leaves and the dance of the trees that sway in the wind, ne'er do we forsake those that we hold dear in our hearts._

It is a voice that flourishes with the verdant mirth of all things that grow, and such voice restores much strength within him.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"It started off as a harmless duel but it escalated to violence," Celegorm says hastily. But Curufin elbows him and casts him a dark look, also detecting the weakness in the argument.

"Ah-- I think I hear Father's voice," Curufin says, cutting off the argument. "And about time too, for I am famished!"

~~

"I had an errand to attend to. I apologize for being late," Fëanor says, smiling and kissing his wife. "Let us eat, shall we? Your cooking smells wonderful, as always."

~~

Nelyo takes a deep breath and stands, feeling refreshed and strengthened by the divine light-- this one is green in color, brilliant as the leaves of Laurelin. And the voice speaks of nature, so he thinks he has an idea of who this is.

"Lady Yavanna?" he says softly. "Please, I need to get out of here-- yet not without my sister and my cousin, who may be in danger also."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon gives a slight look of satisfaction, thinking he must have struck a chord in their argument which is a flaw. Yet nevertheless, as Feanor walks in, he stays silent, hoping to go unnoticed and not have to describe anything to anyone.

~~

Nerdanel takes his hand and walks him into the room, smiling. "Yes! We shall!" And she whispers. "Thank you."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

The light glows brighter.

_Ai, indeed 'tis I, Kementári._

And soon a figure walks forth clad in green, and with every step it feels as though the eerie aura of the dungeons lessen, and is replaced with serenity and calmness. She stops before Nelyo's cell, and kneels down; with a single touch of her hand the door is rendered open.

_I shall send thought to Fëanoriel and Findekáno soon, the former first so that she may come down to visit you._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

"Thank you," Nelyo says, kneeling in reverence before the Vala. "I need to know if they wish to accompany me-- if Fëanoriel wishes to leave this House, possibly forever, and if Findekano wishes to return to his father's House."

But he wonders where they could possibly go that Fëanor would not find them. He has not thought this far; he's only been concerned with staying alive and getting out.

~~

Fëanor takes his seat at the head of the table, and is at first mildly surprised to see Findekano in Nelyo's seat, since he's unused to that. But he remembers that this is for the better until Nelyo comes to his senses.

"I apologize for being late. I hope you all have welcomed our guest," Fëanor says, nodding at Fingon. "Now, let us eat!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Suddenly I feel something within me - a certain feeling, that I cannot deny. I glance swiftly to Fingon, and whisper in his ear:

_Did you feel that? The Valar...they call for us, to visit our brother. We must go at once..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

The brothers need little command to begin their feast and within moments they are all very much enjoying the food. 

Findekano does the same, though albeit with a bit more manners. He is surprised by Feanor's welcome to him also. He turns to Feanoriel, and whispers: "Hear what? I don't hear anything..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

Yavanna kneels beside Nelyo, and she closes her eyes, addressing the two Elven children in thought:

_Fingon Findekáno...come with Fëanoriel...come to Nelyo at once who now is held within the dungeons once more, though he hath been liberated. The Valar call for both of you...come at once..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano does as they command, and rises from his seat, slipping aside swiftly. As this happens, Amras elbows Caranthir, speaking: "Keep your eyes on them... They're up to know good. I'm sure of it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

I echo Fingon's movement, and slip away unnoticed, and together we head for the dungeons. As we arrive there, I embrace Nelyo, and he does likewise, both of us giving heartfelt thanks to the Valie.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Fingon sighs. "So now where do we go?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 30, 2022)

The Valie gazes down upon us, and ponders for a moment. At long length, she answers:

_If you may desire, mayhap I could grant ye someplace near my pastures, secluded and hidden from sight, and the Valar may watch o'er and protect ye._

I glance towards Nelyo and Findekáno, watching their response.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano whispers to Nelyo. "My father will worry, and trouble will grow in his heart." He sighs. "I fear it already has..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 30, 2022)

Nelyo nods in understanding. "Perhaps we can take you back home first. I do not wish to put you in danger or worry your father."

To Yavanna, he nods gratefully. "That sounds like a good idea. Thank you... I can't express our gratitude enough. Before we leave, I must ask my sister a question. "

He pulls Fëanoriel aside and whispers to her, "There is no longer a place for me in the House of Fëanor. I do not plan on ever returning here. I don't know where I'll go in the meantime, but... I didn't want to assume that this is your desire also, so I wanted to ask if you wish to come with me, and be a wandering exile from this House."

She has also suffered hurt and betrayal at the hands of Fëanor and his sons, so he's fairly certain her wishes are aligned with his own, but he won't take her away if it's not her wish.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 30, 2022)

Findekano gives a look downwards. "I don't want to leave...." He sighs. "Not if it means leaving you, my brother."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 31, 2022)

I nod solemnly to Nellyo.

"Indeed...we have all suffered much, and 'tis my desire to come with you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 31, 2022)

Nelyo nods sadly at Fëanoriel. Yet as tragic as it is that she has suffered enough to wish to leave as he does, he is grateful to have her by his side. "At least we will be together," he whispers, embracing her.

To Fingon, he turns and looks conflicted. "I do not wish to be parted from you either, brother. Perhaps we can accompany you to your father's House, so he can at least see that you are well, and decide what to do from there."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 31, 2022)

Findekano lays a hand on his shoulder. "I shall be with you, brother." He sighs. "I shall not leave, even should this quest bring me to my end." 

Fingon feels a certain loyalty needs to be given. After all, Nelyo is his cousin, a brother to him in everything but blood, ad a close friend. If he could pledge loyalty to his country or kingdom or father, how could he withhold it from one who needed it most?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 31, 2022)

Yavanna addresses them once more:

_Then mayhap I shall take ye to the House of Nolofinwë first before we depart for my pastures._

She gazes at them, awaiting their response.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Dec 31, 2022)

Nelyo embraces Findekano tightly, moved by his loyalty. "I don't know what I did to deserve such a loyal and true friend as you, my brother. I am grateful to have you ever by my side."

Then he glances at him and Fëanoriel, and nods in agreement with Yavanna. "I believe that is indeed what we should do for now... thank you."

He glances around the dungeon, recalling all the terrible events which befell here. Yet the memories, though painful, feel distant and bearable, as part of the past. And it is a reminder that from this point forward, nothing will be the same. _He_ will never be the same after this. Indeed, he is hardly the same person. No longer a Son of Fëanor, no longer a prince, and no longer so innocent and trusting.

"One thing I ask of you," he says, gazing at his sister and cousin. "Nelyafinwë am I no longer. I am no heir of Finwë. I no longer consider Fëanaro Curufinwë my true father, and thus I reject his name for me also. Call me rather by my mother-name. Maitimo. For I still have love for her, though we now walk different paths."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 31, 2022)

Findekano gives a thoughtful glance and then embraces him firmly. "Maitimo it shall be." He says with a nod. "For you are very strong, and yet nimble. One fashioned as a great warrior." Fingon also looks at him, loosing the embrace and adding: "I am sorry that all this has befallen you, brother. You did not merit it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

I glance towards Matimo, giving him a nod in approval.

"I suppose I shall relinquish this name of Fëanoriel also, for I shall not bear his very name when so much injustice hath befallen us. Ancalírë I shall hold as my new name from henceforth, a blazing song intertwined within the beauty of the Valar and Ilúvatar."

I share a smile with Yavanna before turning back to my brother.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 1, 2023)

"Then Maitimo and Ancalirë we shall be," Maitimo says, smiling at his sister and cousin. To be known now by different names feels refreshing, like a new start, an indicator that things will be better from here.

"I believe we are ready to depart," he says to Yavanna.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 1, 2023)

The Valie smiles, holding all three of us close to her, and with a flash of light and a single thought of hers, we find ourselves near the palace gates of the House of Nolofinwë, though not right in front of it. I share a glance with Matimo, and ask him:

"Do you think Fingon will be alright from here on, or should we accompany him?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Findekano stops short, a bit surprised. He had thought that he would accompany Nelyo to the end, or rather Maitimo.. He still struggled with that name change. He speaks: "You sure you can walk this road alone, my brother?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 1, 2023)

Maitimo glances at Ancalirë and Findekano, realizing that there is a misunderstanding amongst the three of them. "My intent is not to leave you here, Findekano, if you wish to go on with us," he explains. "I simply wish for us to speak with your father, so that he may know you are all right, and that he can advise us on what to do next as well. I think it will be some time before Fëanaro realizes we are gone, because he intended to leave me in the dungeons till morning."

And so they enter the gates of the House of Nolofinwë. Though the path ahead of them is uncertain, they have confidence in the protection of the Valar, and peace in finally being free of the House of Fëanor.

~~~​
_Long before the betrayal from the Sons of Fëanor, seeds of discord and hatred had already been planted by none other than the Dark Lord himself. The plot of the brothers was not entirely devoid of reasoning, but rather masterminded by Curufinwë Atarinke..._

Curufin sleeps restlessly, his mind tormented with a terrible vision.

In this dream, he sees his brother Nelyafinwë in a dark and unfamiliar land. He looks older than he currently is, and scarred, and his right hand is missing. He is kneeling before none other than their uncle Nolofinwë.

_"If there lay no grievance between us, lord," _he says, "_still the kingship would rightly come to you, the eldest here of the house of Finwë, and not the least wise."_

The vision ends there, and Curufin awakes, gasping. This dream felt far more real, more vivid, and more logical than any nonsense his mind has ever concocted before. He realizes that in this dream, their father and grandfather must be dead, if Nolofinwë is the eldest. And Nelyo just... handed the kingship over to him, without consulting anyone else. 

"Is this true?" he asks out loud. "Why did I see this cursed image? Please, let it not be so!"

_It is the future... should nothing change, _replies a voice in his head. The voice is smooth and pleasant, yet dark. _The House of Fëanor will ever be known as the Dispossessed, if these events do indeed come to pass. However... the future is not set in stone._

Curufin begs the voice for more details, but only hears silence.

He is pale and numb as he joins the family for breakfast, and says not a word to anyone even as his brothers and sister chatter and joke lightly amongst themselves.

"Is everything all right, brother?" Curufin jumps at the voice who addresses him-- none other than Nelyo. His eyes look so innocent, so full of concern, and in that moment, Curufin despises him for it. If only he knew what he would someday do...

"I am fine. Thank you," he says coldly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

~~~

Caranthir leans over to speak to Curufin. "What is it, brother?" He senses that Curufin is troubled, and despite his dark and angry nature, he cares some for his brothers, especially Curufin and Celegorm.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 1, 2023)

"It is nothing," Curufin whispers back to Caranthir. "Nothing I can talk about, anyway..."

He continues to coldly watch Nelyo as he laughs and chatters with Fëanoriel, so blissfully unaware of the cursed knowledge Curufin now bears.

Something has got to be done about this. The voice seemed to indicate that the future is not set in stone... so how, then, can it be prevented?

"I worry about him as king, you know, " Curufin says casually to Caranthir. He is somewhat curious how he will react.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 1, 2023)

Caranthir gives a dark and cold glance at Nelyafinwe, and seems to eye him with disdain. "Worry about him?" A certain unease hung on his words. "Or worry about our kingdom?" Caranthir whispers. "I don't worry about him. I'm sure he'd make a peaceful and weak leader that no one would need to challenge-" Caranthir thinks back over Nelyo and how he acts. "But our kingdom... I worry about that. Russandol has not half the wits of our father, and nor the wisdom of our mother, or the skill of our entire house." He says with a brief and hushed snicker.

_It had always bothered me to see Nelyo acting like he did. He was soft. Too soft. If father had taught me anything, it was that to be a warrior or a leader, you had to be quick on your feet and cunning. You couldn't be slow or nice. Being nice wouldn't win the war. I worried that our strong kingdom could fall apart if Nelyo became it's king._

Caranthir gives a small nod. "So, yes. I worry. I worry indeed. And long have I."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Curufin glances around to make sure that no one is overhearing this conversation-- and in fact, no one seems to be. Everyone is distracted talking amongst themselves, and Nelyo and Fëanoriel are laughing over some joke of theirs.

"I fear you are right," says Curufin, "and yet I wish it was not so. Nelyafinwë will allow everyone to walk all over him and he'd rather give away the entire kingdom treasury than face one confrontational conversation, let alone a war."

He leans in close to Caranthir and whispers, "Indeed, I feel even Maglor would make a better king than him."

In that moment, he begins to wonder. He doesn't trust anyone to know of his vision; it could easily be used against him. Yet what if the hasty anger of his brothers could be used in a way to solve this little problem of a weak heir?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Caranthir gives a nod. "Yes." He gives a sharp glance to Maglor, who seems completely distracted, gazing at the wall. "Sure, he's a minstrel at heart, but at the least he would treasure the silence and space it would take to make music-" He whispers before adding, "And defend it." 

_I had never been fond of Maglor, but even he would make a better king than our prized Russandol. Maglor had some sense, and while he valued peace, he further valued silence and meaning. And he fought. He trained with us daily, as he was meant to. Nelyafinwe was always weaker, while still older than the rest of us. For even when he struck, it was like a blade gently pushed, for no passion was behind his blow. _

"But Nelyo it shall be... and the worst leader we shall have, if he could even merit such a title." Caranthir says with a sigh.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"The worst," Curufin agrees. "Tis a shame, is it not, that out of seven brothers, the worst one must be the eldest, the heir? To see the kingdom in his hands... may that day never come."

He leaves it at that and decides to let Caranthir turn over all this in mind. Curufin decides he will never verbally suggest anything... but surely, Caranthir and Celegorm will clearly understand his meaning, and possibly be stirred enough to take action themselves.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

"A shame indeed." He responds with a snicker. "I would rather see Russandol crash and fall, than watch this kingdom fade from her glory at his wretched hands." 

_I was always one who did not hesitate to speak my thoughts. It never bothered me to say exactly what I was thinking._

As Curufin turns away, Caranthir muses on this, mulling over it in his own thoughts.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Curufin nods silently, and turns his attention towards watching Nelyo and Fëanoriel interact, though he glances off to the side so it's not obvious he's watching them.

"Would you like to go for a ride after this, sister?" Nelyo asks Fëanoriel. "It's been a while since we've had time for such a thing, between our studies and training and all."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel gives her brother a smile, and embraces him.

"Of course I would! Indeed, it's been too long! And just the two of us, alright?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"Indeed!" says Nelyo, embracing her. "My heart yearns for the woods, and for us to have a bit of fun after all our hard work."

Curufin glances at Amrod and Amras for their reaction.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel nods in approval.

"Of course...the woods are always a beautiful place. E'er so..."

She leans forward, whispering into his ear so that no other can hear:

"...by the Grace of Yavanna."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

"But don't go too far..." Nerdanel gives a slight interruption. "Beyond the borders of this land, the world is boundless, and full of peril."

Amras gives a glance to Amrod, leaning towards him. "Doesn't it ever bother you how much our sister favors Nelyo over the rest of us?" Amrod gives a slight look of confusion. "Nelyo's earned her trust, I guess." Amrod says. "Earned her trust?" Amras snorts, "He's never earned a thing in his life." 

Amras leans over to Nelyo. "After what hard work?" He snickers, "You've barely done anything!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel turns to Amras, and replies in a joking tone, raising her eyebrow:

"Says you who is one of the youngest and barely would do any work?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Nelyo glances quickly at Fëanor to make sure he hasn't heard that; seeing that he seems distracted, he smiles and nods. "How can Father think the Valar are evil when they have blessed us with such beauty?" he whispers.

At Amras' remark, Nelyo rolls his eyes. "I'm studying more advanced things than you," he retorts. "History. Diplomacy. All that on top of our regular training and hunting trips."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel nods approvingly, and adds:

"Indeed. And I'm one for philosophy and music. Try and beat that, younger ones."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras gives a dull glance. "More advanced things?" He gives a laugh. "I'll tell you what this kingdom doesn't need, more history scholars, or minstrels!" He shoots a glare at Maglor, who is, once again, entirely distracted. "What she needs are warriors, and hunters, kingsmen, and soldiers..." He rises. "It certainly doesn't need you.." He retorts with a snicker.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"A kingdom does not need uneducated warriors," Nelyo argues. "Or cowardly scholars. You ought to pay more attention to your history studies, Amras, that you may learn when to use your blade and when to stay it, for that is just as important as your skill with the weapon itself."

He is not angry with Amras, but perhaps a little concerned that he is so concerned with fighting. Dragging the kingdom to war unnecessarily will never help matters. But, he is young still and will hopefully grow wiser as he gets older.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel nods at Nelyo, and turns to Amras.

"Indeed. A wise king should be one of philosophical thought and scholarly wisdom, rather than one who drives to war in rash thought and lack of consideration for his fellow peers and the safety of his country."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras rolls his eyes. "Well said, well said." He says mockingly at Nelyo. "That's a great speech for when you surrender, because someone challenged you." Amras looks up at a banner, an emblem of their kingdom. "As for me, I shall not see this kingdom fall, nor shall she crash and burn at your demand!" He says with passion.

Nerdanel rises from a conversation with Feanor. "Come now, let's settle this down. Don't get too excited..." She says in attempts to calm everything down.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Nelyo laughs, thinking all this is a joke and not understanding the real bitterness behind Amras' words. "If you think _I _would crash and burn the kingdom, I'd hate to see what would become of it under your command! We are lucky that you are the youngest!"

He doesn't realize how his words will surely infuriate Amras, as he thinks this is all in jest. But Celegorm, Caranthir, and Curufin all exchange a glance, all of them angered by what they perceive as arrogance from Nelyo.

Yet the word from Nerdanel silences them. Fëanor has only been half paying attention, but he nods in agreement with her. "Indeed, settle down, boys! For your grandfather Finwë still lives, and I also, so there is no need to argue amongst yourselves over the kingship. Yet I am glad to see you thinking about these matters, about the future of our fair kingdom."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras shoots a cruel glance at Nelyo, and whispers to Amrod. "He shall regret saying that..." Amrod doesn't seem to fully understand, but Amras motions for the brothers to follow him, speaking: "Brothers, come! Let Nelyo enjoy is ride. He has earned it." The brothers laugh. Including Amras. "Mother says silence, and silence she shall get." But inside, his heart was full of evil intents for Nelyo, and he hated his brother with passion. He walks aside from the table, and many of the other brothers follow him, Nelyo seeming to still perceive this as a joke, and even value the 'kind' words of his brother. 

_I hated that Nelyo had this arrogance. He was a fool and no warrior nor soldier and yet he thought he was great and mighty. I sought to teach him a lesson. If only he could learn, perhaps it would take the downfall of the glory of the Noldor for him to be taught and fall into line._

Nerdanel leans over and speaks to Feanor. "Aye, boys..." She says with an exasperated sigh. "They're truly uncontrollable."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

As Nelyo and Fëanoriel depart, Curufin watches with interest as the twins, Caranthir and Celegorm huddle together and mutter amongst themselves about Nelyo.

"He certainly has our sister's favor, unjustly so," Curufin remarks to Amrod and Amras, watching Nelyo and Fëanoriel depart for the stables. 

~~

Meanwhile, Fëanor smiles at Nerdanel as they leave the Great Hall. "I admire their spirited and passionate temperaments," he tells her. "They are fine sons we have, all of them. And though they fight, it is good for them to learn to resolve conflict on their own."

~~

As Nelyo and Fëanoriel ride off into the woods, he has already nearly forgotten about the bickering from earlier. "It has been too long since we were last here," he says, smiling as the warm breeze passes through the leaves, and beams of ethereal light cast a glow throughout the woods. "Come, let's race to the end of the path-- I'm certain my steed is faster than yours!"

Laughing, he kicks his horse to a gallop, and the wind blasts against his face and blows his hair and cloak. After so much time spent studying and training, it feels good to have nothing to do and nothing to think about for a little while.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel gasps in mock surprise.

"Hey, I'm sure that's not true!"

Her own horse - shining white coat and silver mane - soon catches up to him, and begins to outrun his. As they both sprint, carefree and joyous, she exclaims:

"This is fun! I actually feel free! It's beautiful!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras turns and glances at Curufin. "Unjustly so indeed." He snickers. "But that his only customary for him, I suppose. He's never merited anything he's received." Caranthir gives a dark glare. "So what do you suppose we do?"

~~

Nerdanel gives an exasperated sigh as she glances at Feanor. "You would." She laughs thoughtfully. "I appreciate their passion, I only wish it was tempered."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"Oh, no you don't!" Nelyo exclaims, grinning, and nudges his chestnut stallion on further. The two horses are now neck and neck, and at one point he thinks he's slightly ahead-- this will be a close race for sure!

And to be _free..._ indeed, that is something he has not felt in a long time. As his responsibility grows, he increasingly feels the pressure of one day, perhaps, being king. Fëanor drives him hard to study and train, and he knows it is for his own good, yet at the same time the burden feels increasingly heavy to carry.

"Beautiful indeed," he says in agreement with Fëanoriel, "yet it will be all the more beautiful after I have beaten you!"

~~

Curufin carefully watches his brothers. He certainly will not be the one to make the suggestion; should they be discovered, he will not let the blame fall on him.

"We must do what is best for the kingdom," he says, wondering how his brothers will interpret that.

~~

"It will be in time," Fëanor says, smiling and taking his wife in his arms. "They are all so young yet, and will learn wisdom as they grow older."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

I raise an eyebrow, and give a joyous laugh.

"Oh, by the Valar! I think not!"

Her steed gallops swiftly, over fallen branches and golden leaves, and ever the closer is Nelyo's beside her own. But then, she suddenly exclaims in the Quenyan tongue:

"Nor linta! Nor linta!"
("Ride swift! Ride swift!")

And with that, she gallops ahead of him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras glances back and forth at the company. "There seems little we can do." Amrod chimes in: "Yes. And so, we just let it continue." Amras shakes his fist. "No. I won't stand for it! And I won't stand down either." Caranthir gives a stark glance. "Very nice-" Amras looks intrigued. Caranthir clarifies: "-Your words." He sighs. "But if you don't do anything, then nothing will be done." He grabs a grape from a nearby table and tosses it into his mouth. "Remember what father says. 'Words have no power, without a sword.' Maybe it's time we teach him."

~~

Nerdanel sighs. "I can only hope so." She grins. "They're all as restless as you are, Feanaro."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

The end of the path draws near, and for a brief moment, Nelyo eases up on his horse, allowing it to slow down-- hopefully this will trick Fëanoriel into a false confidence. But then, at the final stretch, he gives his horse a firm kick and it races ahead, once again neck and neck with Fëanoriel. By the time they cross over the end of the path and into a clearing, it's nearly impossible to tell which horse crossed over first.

"I think," he says breathlessly, "my horse's nose was slightly ahead of yours! I saw him stretch out his neck at the last second."

~~

"We must be decisive," says Curufin. "Caranthir speaks the truth. Words are powerless without action. Yet we must be of one mind, with no lingering doubts. And if we take action it must be done swiftly and carefully."

~~

"Perhaps... and maybe that is not a bad thing," says Fëanor with a knowing smile. "I know you love me for my passion and restlessness, just as I love you for your wisdom and tranquility."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel laughs heartily as her own horse comes to a halt.

"Oh, ninya melda Nelyo, I'm sure we could call it a draw, nay?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

"Yes. That's true. Perhaps we challenge him to a duel?" Caranthir says. "Oh, please. He'll beat you and you know it." Adds Celegorm. Caranthir goes on: "So, have you no faith? I have been in the guard of our father since I was but a child." Celegorm continues: "Yes, and still who do you think father will pick to command his army?" Caranthir says forcefully. "That wretched Nelyo!" Celegorm nods. "Exactly. You'll never win." Amras holds his hand up, speaking: "Now, wait, wait - just a second. Maybe we could challenge him, two on one?" Amrod chimes in: "Ah, no. He'd never take it, he'd have to be a fool." Amras adds, "And he is..."

~~

Nerdanel smiles at him. "I've learned to love everything, even the things I swore I never would." She hugs him. "It's better that way."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"Indeed, indeed. You rode well... pushed my steed to his limits," Nelyo says, smiling.

Gazing around at the clearing, with a shimmering pond and wildflowers within sight, he adds, in a more somber voice, "It's a relief to simply be your brother for a little while and not the heir of Finwë."

~~

"If Nelyo is prepared for a duel, he will handily beat any of you," Curufin points out. "Even the two of you, Amrod and Amras, for he is older and stronger than you combined. However, if he is unprepared... he does not react well to surprises."

He adds, softly, "Remember, he is never armed unless he is in a training session."

~~

"Oh, so you once swore you would never love me?" Fëanor says with an amused twinkle in his eye.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel gives another light laugh.

"You've always been my brother, Nelyo, and you ever will be. Nothing can change that, I should think."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras shows a look of intrigue. "Tell me, brother... What scheme have you planned?"

~~

Nerdanel laughs. "No, of course not." She smiles. "My father, Mahtan, you know he had his doubts about me getting married. But, seeing that you were a craftsman, a smith, and that I wasn't the fairest of the maidens.." She chuckles. "He allowed it." She looks into his eyes with love, before stopping. "Aye, Nelyo should be back by now. He has studies to attend to..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"Of course," says Nelyo, "but with Father's strictness lately and all our studying, it feels as though I hardly ever see you these days."

~~

Curufin is silent. He doesn't want to be the one proposing a plan, and he fears he may have gone too far in his suggestions. Yet everyone is staring at him now, so he must say something.

"I don't know," he says with a sigh. "I am conflicted. I want what is best for our kingdom, but I'm afraid Nelyo is not the best leader this kingdom could have. At the same time, he is our brother."

Of course, there's nothing he feels conflicted about. He just doesn't want to get his hands dirty.

~~

"Ah, but you have always been the fairest of maidens in my eyes," says Fëanor, embracing her.

At her mentioning of Nelyo, he frowns and nods in agreement. "Indeed, he has been gone a while. If he does not soon return, perhaps I will head out and look for him."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

She gives him a fond embrace, before speaking:

"I think we should head back now, or else they're going to get worried, nay?"

She gives him a smile, and adds:

"When we can see each other, we definitely will."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras exclaims. "So what, he's our brother!" He continues. "Father has a brother and they aren't close." Celegorm chimes in. "True, but father has never come against him." Amras continues. "Oh, but he would if he had to." Celegorm inquires: "Oh really, and how do you suppose that?" Amras gives a stark glance. "Father said he'd do anything to protect this kingdom-" Caranthir interrupts. "And we should do the same." Caranthir goes on. "It would not be a act of treason, but one of utmost importance, a quest, to save this land, and all her company!" Amrod pipes in. "Why now, though? He's young. Just leave it." Caranthir goes on. "The younger he is, the better. When he grows up further, father won't let any risk come to him. Father still sees him as a child, and not an heir." He adds. "And we must see to it that things stay that way."

~~

Nerdanel smiles. "And you the most passionate and wise." She laughs. "I just mean my, complexion it wasn't the Vanyarin golden that every man would want to have." She chuckles,her voice falling to a whisper. "But I'm glad you weren't every man."

She adds, "Yes. Nelyo must get back in, and soon."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Nelyo nods sadly. They've already pushed their time here to its limits, since it was a spontaneous thing and technically they're both supposed to be studying.

"You are right," he says, turning his horse back down towards the path. "Though I certainly don't wish to race back there-- I'm in no hurry to go back to my draft of a mock treaty," he says with a slight laugh. "I've been stuck on that thing for days."

~~

Curufin silently watches all this. Yes, his brothers will certainly be a great help... they'll decide on some course of action, certainly. And while it will be painful for all of them to put an end to Nelyo, it must be done, for the good of the kingdom.

~~

"Ah, the golden-haired maidens with plain complexions are abundant in this land. I had never seen someone like you before, and indeed, your skin reminds me of a sky full of stars." Fëanor smiles, and traces a finger across Nerdanel's cheek. "And I am glad that three of our sons have inherited your hair-- red, the color of our House itself."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanoriel glanced at Nelyo, and spoke:

"I wonder if I'd be able to help you with that treaty? Since if you've been stuck on it...maybe you're at a lack of inspiration, perhaps?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Amras gives a inquiring look at Curufin. "And what is your stance in all of this?" He adds, "You've been remarkably quiet."

~~

Nerdanel smiles. "Thank you, love." She says with a laugh. "Nelyo should be studying. I'll go see if he is almost back."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"I would welcome your help. It is a complex situation," says Nelyo, smiling gratefully. "Yet as long as Father allows you to take some time away from your own studies-- that, I doubt. I am also willing to help you if you need it."

They ride slowly along the path, and eventually arrive back at the palace.

~~

Again, Curufin does not wish to make his support too strong, lest they get caught. But at the same time he can't allow his brothers to grow suspicious of him.

"I was only listening and thinking," he says. "I am in agreement with you all. If we are to do something, it must be done quickly. The older Nelyo gets, the more dangerous he will become. It is for the good of the kingdom to do this. I would urge all of you to watch and wait, and if you see an opportunity, take it."

~~

"Yes, of course," Fëanor says, kissing his wife before departing.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

"An opportunity to do what?" Amrod almost sputters this out. "You aren't going to kill him..." He adds, "Right?"

~~

Nerdanel rises and walks over to the entrance of the palace, and looks out in the distance. Sure enough, Nelyo seemed to be approaching at a great distance, and she came, calling: "Nelyo! Come back inside, you are late for your studies!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

~~~​
_By the time Amrod had realized the true intentions of his brothers, it was too late, and he found himself caught up in their scheme. And the House of Fëanor was starkly divided, and stained with violence and treason, from that day forward.

After suffering much betrayal and violence and slander, Nelyafinwë Maitimo and Fëanoriel Ancalirë now take refuge in the house of their uncle._

~~~​
Maitimo is relieved to enter the House of Nolofinwë once more, yet his mind is not completely at ease, for he does not know how much time they have before Fëanor discovers they are gone. He shares a hopeful glance with Ancalirë and Findekano, anxious to speak with Nolofinwë and hopefully receive some advice as to where they should now go.

~~

Meanwhile, back in the Great Hall at the House of Fëanor, Fëanor notices that his daughter and Fingon have been missing from the table for a while.

"Does anyone know where those two have gone, and why they left so suddenly?" he asks his sons, impatiently. He has no tolerance anymore for the slightest bit of strange behavior.

Curufin shrugs and says nothing. If he weren't under his father's scrutiny, he would gladly go down to the dungeons and slit Nelyo's throat before Fëanoriel and Fingon could have a chance to intervene again.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 2, 2023)

I glance back at my brother, giving him a reassuring smile as we walk forward.

"Don't worry, Matimo. It'll be fine. It's better over here; we both know that."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Findekano lays a hand on Maitimo's shoulder, knowing well his worries. "I'm sure they won't know right away." He sighs. "Besides, my father will protect you. He has a pure heart, and his land is the better for it." 

_I am not as confident as I display to Maitimo. I want to be strong for him, to be a loyal and true friend, and support him. Yet in truth, I still mull over what has become of my uncle's house in disbelief. I did not know it had gotten this terrible, and now the one thing on my mind is Nelyo and his safety._

He gives a glance towards one of the hallways. "I will see if I can find my father." He says with a bit of mirth.

~~

Amras gives a look downwards. "Why, they left of course." He says with a sigh. "They're traitors and liars. They'll be on the run." Caranthir gives a stark look. "Fingon left too. Seems like a plot with Nolofinwe, if all my years of study and workmanship serve me right." 

Nerdanel comes rushing into the room, a concerned look on her face. "When did you last see them?" She sighs. "Not again." She says, almost to herself.

_I just got back, and now they were gone again. Why could nothing in this house stay put for one second? Why could we never have a sliver of peace?_

She looks at Feanor. 

"Where was Nelyo?" She looks in sorrow. "He was wounded."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Maitimo nods in agreement at their words. "Yes, you are right. Perhaps it is irrational of me to expect that they'd find us so soon... but after all that has happened, who can predict what they will do?"

And he smiles and nods as Fingon leaves to find his father. It is good that they will see Nolofinwë again, and that he will know his son is all right.

~~

Fëanor doesn't answer the many questions he receives, and his eyes darken as his suspicions arise of a possible conspiracy between his eldest two and the House of Nolofinwë.

"There is something I must attend to," he says, standing and walking quickly down towards the dungeons. "Everyone else, search for Fëanoriel and Findekano."

He arrives down in the dungeons, and curses under his breath when he sees that Nelyo is gone.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Findekano turns and walks down the hallway. He knows this place well, and being here again brings him some comfort and hope. He comes to the door of his father's study, and knocks, "Nolofinwe. Nolofinwe, father?" 

In a few moments, the door creaks open, and Fingon is met with the kind and warm sight of his father. Before anything is spoken, Nolofinwe pulls him into a deep embrace.

~~

Caranthir gives a huff. "Search for them?" He pauses. "What good is that? We already know they left."

Meanwhile, Nerdanel runs after Feanor, and comes from behind him as he utters these things. "Why would you look down here?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanor jumps at the sound of Nerdanel's voice, and he sighs heavily, wishing she had not followed him here.

But, he can see that there is no way out of this conversation, and he won't lie to his wife. "I put Nelyo here. I hated to do it again, but he refused to give up his lies, and I cannot allow him to deceive you again... putting him here was the only way I got him to cooperate with me last time."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerdanel runs up to him, concern in her eyes. "You did what?" She gave a worried sigh. "But he was injured-!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"And he would not stop accusing his brothers of attempting to murder him. That's treasonous," Fëanor says grimly. "I hated to do it, but I had to. Now, how he could have gotten out is beyond my understanding... the doors are open, yet undamaged. Someone had to have let him out..."

His voice trails off as his mind races with terrible ideas of how this could have happened.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerdanel takes his hands into her own. "I understand your decision, love..." She sighs. "I only wish you hadn't done it." She glances towards the cell. "He probably left, feeling unwelcomed, and perhaps the same for his sister." She gazes upwards. "If only we could have some peace..." Her voice trails off.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanor uncomfortably avoids her gaze, but he still does not regret his decision, and he says nothing more about it.

"It must be Fëanoriel who let them out then," he says suddenly. "Yet how would she have known he was here...? Nonetheless, we must find them. They will surely be together."

He storms up the stairs and orders all the guards to search the palace and the surrounding grounds.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerdanel follows close behind him. "You are the ruler of this land, and I do not oppose you." She says with a sigh. "But please, do not throw away the love you have for your children, on the bound of seeking them as prisoners."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"I do not wish to take them as prisoners... I wish them to repent," says Fëanor. "This treasonous behavior of theirs _must _be put to an end, somehow."

He turns and looks at her with an intense gaze. "You've seen how yourself how stubborn Nelyo has been. He spread his lies even to you and manipulated you based on your care and sympathy for him. How else are we to correct this detestable behavior without punishing it?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

"Love the sinner, and hate the sin." She says with a sigh. "What you need to do is have a conversation with him. Not asking him to tell you his story, not telling him to publicly repent, but telling him that this must end." She glances around the hallway. "I don't care whether he repents to his brothers or not, but I do want things to return as they were." She smiles. "We must put the past behind us. Find our children, and bring them back, urging them never to speak of this again, lest conflict arise." She gives a pause. "That would be enough to convince Nelyo, I should think."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

"Yet, that would reward his dishonesty in a sense... it would allow him to face no consequences for lying about his brothers and stirring up all this trouble." Fëanor sighs heavily, turning all this over in his mind. "Yet we cannot do a thing unless they are found."

Upstairs, he finds Caranthir and asks him about something he heard him say earlier. "You said Fëanoriel and Fingon 'left.' Do you know, then, where they could have gone?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 2, 2023)

Nerdanel sighs as he walks away, feeling that Feanor cares more about justice and seeing his son brought to it than for the peace of their home and family. This greatly troubles her, since she has sought out peace for long, and to lose it so swiftly is no idle thing for her. It is crucial.

Caranthir gives a dark glance towards the window. "I have my thoughts." He says, narrowing his eyes. "We've never trusted the house of our uncle, and we had no reasoning for the coming of his son." He glances out once more. "If you'd ask me, they're plotting something, or hiding something, with Nolofinwe, and his House."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 2, 2023)

Fëanor nods slowly and listens closely to Caranthir. This seems like a reasonable guess on his part-- Fingon never explained why he was there, and it seems too big of a coincidence that he disappeared at the same time as Nelyo and Fëanoriel.

"Then let us ride there and see if they are there," he says. "We have delayed our visit to Nolofinwë long enough."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

I gaze up at Nolofinwë, slight nervousness in my eyes as I speak:

"Forgive us for returning here....but we had little choice. Matimo is with us."

I sigh a little, turning to Matimo and embracing him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 3, 2023)

Fingolfin loosens the embrace with his son, and exclaims: "I am so thankful that you are all alright!" He raises both his hands, "Thank the Valar, Thank Iluvatar!" Nolofinwe pauses. "Forgive you? You have no need of repentance. I am glad that you have returned, Miruvore."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

I release Matimo, and I give Nolofinwë a small smile.

"Thank you. But Ancalírë I have taken as my new name."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 3, 2023)

Maitimo smiles broadly and embraces Nolofinwë. "It gladdens my heart to see you again, Uncle. And indeed, Ancalirë and I have forsaken our father-names because of all that has happened."

His eyes grow somber and he says, "There is much to tell of since we were last here."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 3, 2023)

Fingolfin nods. "I understand. A shame it is indeed." He walks towards a chair, and sits down, "Come, you may take seats if you wish, and tell to me all that you would desire to."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

And so I take a seat beside Nolofinwë, but I can only glance at him, and no words seem to come out. I turn away, and mutter softly:

"Sorry...it all seems too burdening at once..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 3, 2023)

Maitimo also sits down, and is silent for a long moment, summoning up the courage to speak.

Sensing his sister's reluctance, he begins to tell the story.

"Fëanor and his sons found us shortly after we left you last," he finally says. "There was a terrible fight among us because Fëanor thought we had kidnapped our mother. He himself struck Ancalirë with his sword, and wounded her terribly.

"Then, he put the three of us in the dungeons again, and forced me to say I had been lying before he released us. Then, the brothers attempted to kill me again. It is only because of Findekano that I am alive now.

"We only escaped because of the aid of Yavanna. There is much else involved in our tale, but for now, those are the basic events."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

I can only nod a few times, still remaining silent, pondering much in my mind. Everything seems to be a blur, with those recent events and everything ongoing.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 3, 2023)

Fingolfin sits long in silent thought, presumably mulling over all that has been told to him. Little of it makes sense, and it grieves him to hear these things, especially considering his love for the House of Feanor. At great length, he sighs and begins to speak. "A sad tale you have told me." He says with restraint. "Too sad... almost. Too sad almost to be true, and yet I trust the honesty of your hearts." He ponders, silent once more.

"You may have a place in my House, for as long as you would desire it, and you may have all of that which you seek, if I can indeed provide it. Stay awhile, if you might, and Findekano, remain with me."

Fingon gives a look of unrest. "I can't father. Not if they do not." His father doesn't seem very much pleased by this, but all the same, nothing is said further of it, and Fingolfin bursts out. "You must be famished, nay? Come and stay, and eat. I shall make preparations."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

I envelop Findekáno in a loving embrace.

"It hath been a while, nay?"

I try to smile at him, but it comes out as one tinged with sorrow instead, sorrow that shines forth from my eyes.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 3, 2023)

Maitimo grows uneasy as he senses Fingolfin's doubt-- it feels too similar to the way Nerdanel wanted to believe him earlier, but found the story too strange to believe. 

"Findekano can tell you what he saw of the brothers' violence, for he was present both when we fought Fëanor, and when the brothers attacked me," he says.

Yet it reassures him that at least Fingolfin can tell that they are in real distress, and he offers them refuge. Maitimo smiles and nods gratefully at this offer. "Thank you, we will gladly join you."

He's not sure yet how long they should stay here. And further, he hopes Fingolfin will not have to learn the truth about Fëanor the hard way.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 3, 2023)

Fingolfin speaks softly. "I will make preparations, and rooms, for the both of you. Perhaps my daughter Aredhel could lead you to them. At the sound of her name, Aredhel came forth through a few hallways. "Aredhel," Fingolfin says with purpose. "Could you show them to their rooms?" 

Findekano grabs Nelyo's hand, but his father interrupts: "Fingon, if you would, stay a moment."

Fingon nods, giving a sigh and a word to Nelyo. "I'll catch up with you later," He whispers.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 3, 2023)

Maitimo nods and puts a hand on his shoulder. "I'll see you again soon, brother."

Aredhel arrives, and obediently leads Maitimo and Ancalirë to two consecutive guest rooms. She understands they will want to be near each other. They both have a haunted look in their eyes despite their outward composure, and while she doesn't know what all has transpired, she's certain it was nothing good, and she pities them for it.

"You may use these rooms for as long as you need," she says. "Let me know if there's anything else I can do for you."

She embraces them both, a look of sympathy in her eyes.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 3, 2023)

I embrace her back thanking her and give her a small smile before heading back into my room.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

"So, what is it, father?" Findekano asks, taking a seat beside Fingolfin and listening attentively. 

"I must ask for your account on this, my son. For I know you to be honest and loyal in heart." Fingolfin responds swiftly.

"And what, Nel- Maitimo, isn't?" Fingon inquires.

"No, he is. I just want to hear your story." Fingolfin says, quickly correcting himself if he had seemed untrusting of Feanoriel and Nelyo.

Findekano gives a long sigh. "Well, I can confirm everything they said."

Fingolfin glances towards him. "Everything?"

"Everything I know. Not what happened before obviously, and not what happened when I was elsewhere..." Fingon says.

"The wound, of Ancalire, from her father?" Fingolfin now questions a specific event.

"I don't deny that there is clear evidence, that she was struck." Findekano says softly.

"But did you see it, personally?" Fingolfin probes.

Fingon speaks: "I mean, no. I was fighting with another. Little attention did I give any other task, you know me, I'm a concentrated fighter, a swordsman who is very precise in his art." 

"Precise indeed, and that I do not question, but hard I find it to believe that my own brother, flesh of my flesh-" He stops short. "Not flesh of mine. Half-brother." He sighs. "Still, it is troubling. Even to think of it." 

Fingon has pity for his father in this strange time, where seldom is truth easy to find and even harder to keep. He sighs, laying a hand on the shoulder of his father. "The light shall reveal itself eventually, father." He speaks. "And I should think until then we shall hold our alliances with whom we know are trustworthy."

He watches eagerly for his father's reaction. This could go many ways.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

Though Maitimo is weary from the events of the day, his mind is too anxious to allow him to rest, so he follows Ancalirë to her room.

"I won't stay long if you need to rest," he tells her, "but I must ask you something. Did even our uncle seem to you that he... doubts me?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 4, 2023)

I gaze at him nervously.

"I really cannot tell. I cannot read the thoughts of his heart...I really hope he does not though."

I sigh, and gaze downwards.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

"I hope not either," says Maitimo. "Yet he did say that our tale seemed almost too sad to be true..."

Sighing heavily, he continues, "The scorn of Fëanaro I can endure, for I know his anger and pride has clouded his judgment. Yet to be doubted by a good man like Nolofinwë... I can't bear it."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

~~Meanwhile~~

Fingolfin turns and looks deeply at his son. "What mean do you?" He goes further. "Feanor has long been respected and loved by our house-"

"But not by theirs-" Findekano counters.

"Still, he would not hurt his own daughter." Fingolfin raises.

Findekano sighs. "So you doubt her?"

"I do not doubt that their story is true in their minds, but many tragic things have they suffered, and such sorrow is piercing to the heart that thinks." Fingolfin adds.

"Piercing indeed my father, but these are terror-stricken, cut to the core by a fear they dare not utter." Fingon says with a glance.

"Just, please my son, I find it hard to believe either of their stories, and yet I trust in their honesty. They are good children, I only question if they know the truth." Fingolfin says.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 4, 2023)

I glance with fear and doubt at Matimo.

"So you fear that he doubts us? I trust your word, Matimo. If what you have said is true...then truly, our very hopes are shattered, save those that still lie in the freedom of the Valar and Ilúvatar."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

"I think he knows we're not lying, at least," says Maitimo, "for he said he trusts the honesty of our hearts. He must, then, think we are not perceiving our situation correctly, but how would that be possible? Would you really misidentify who wounded you? Would I not be able to tell who held a knife to my throat and wounded me also? There's nothing we have to misinterpret. I do know that our uncle loves Fëanaro and wishes to see the good in him, so that may cloud his judgment just as Fëanaro's wrath clouds his. Still, you are right. Who do we have except each other and the Valar if even he does not believe us?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 4, 2023)

At his last sentence I sink to my knees, sobbing as he holds me close.

"Saddening indeed...that such fate should be ours...yet I can only hope that day shall come again, and the night shall pass. Utúlie'n aurë, auta i lómë!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

Tears fall from Maitimo's eyes, too, as he holds her in a tight embrace, fearing that it is true that she's the only one left in the world who fully trusts him, and that he can fully trust.

"There is hope still," he says after a long moment. "For we have not given Nolofinwë all the details. How can he possibly make a fair judgment based upon the brief summary I gave him? He must know all-- of Mother's disappearance, of Amrod's repentance, of the way I was forced to apologize to the brothers... surely it will all make more sense to him once he knows these things."

He's not looking forward to having to relive those painful memories yet again. Yet he will do it for his sister's sake, and for Nolofinwë's sake also. For if he doesn't understand the true treachery of the House of Fëanor, he will discover the truth the hard way, and it will be too late by then.

"At the next possible opportunity, I will speak with him, and tell him all," he says, having decided this firmly in his heart.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 4, 2023)

I sigh deeply.

"Do what you must...little strength do I have in fëa to think of all these things once more..."

I inhale a shuddering breath before closing my eyes and resting against him.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

"Father, how could they not?" Findekano says, genuinely questioning the reasoning of his father.

"Young ones are often deceived." Fingolfin replies.

"In the ways of the deceiver, yes." Findekano responds. "Listen, it can only be two ways. Either they are truthful, or dishonest. Which do you believe?"

"Which do you?" Fingolfin inquires.

"Truthful, of course. Maitimo is like a brother to me. Ever he has been. I shall not betray him now." Fingon says with a sigh.

"So what would you have me do?" Fingolfin asks, his heart open to words.

"If you might.." Fingon begins after much thought. "Give them a place to stay here, and do not doubt their words. Listen to them, and help them, and guide them to heal, and let not your brother enter these walls."

"Restrict him?" Fingolfin questions. "Why? He is my brother, and his House akin to mine." 

"Yet he has been dangerous, and now their safety is ours to fulfill in sorrow and love." Fingon adds. "Discard not their words."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

Maitimo smiles sadly and says, "I fear I don't have much more strength left in my fëa than you do, but nonetheless, I will do this for us both."

As he leaves her to rest, he adds, "Remember, the pastures of Yavanna are available to us should this go wrong."

Then, walking down the hall, he arrives at the door of Fingolfin's study. He can hear that he and Fingon are talking, and hates to interrupt, but he won't be able to rest until there is some closure on this.

He takes a deep breath and silently prays, _May the Valar guide my words here._ Then he knocks on the door.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

Startled a bit by the knock, and curious of its origin, Fingon rises. "I'll get it." He says to Fingolfin, a slight gleam in his eye, expecting that it is his sister, or one of his cousins. 

He creaks the door open, and within moments, is met with the sight of Maitimo. "Maitimo, is something wrong?" He says with honest inquiry. "I'll be out soon, brother. All is well." He whispers, giving a nod to Maitimo.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

"Forgive me for intruding," says Maitimo, glancing apologetically at them. "Nothing is wrong beyond, well, everything that has happened. But, Uncle, I have only told you a brief summary of the events which took place, and I feel I must tell you all the details, though I hate to relive it. But when you know all the facts, it will hopefully make more sense to you. And Findekano, you do not have to leave. There is nothing secret about what I have to say."

Though there is visible exhaustion in his eyes, he says, "I will not be able to rest until this is done."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

Fingon grabs his hand, whispering to him. "Brother, are you alright? You seem tired, and careworn, as if all the troubles of the world rest upon your shoulders."

Fingolfin glances kindly on Maitimo. "Please, take a seat. And speak all that which you feel shall reveal all."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 4, 2023)

Findekano's words ring true, in a sense, because Maitimo feels personally responsible and burdened with making sure Nolofinwë not only knows, but also believes, the truth. After being disbelieved so many times, he's desperate for some success.

But he doesn't say anything of this, and gratefully accepts the seat he is offered. "All this is weighing on my mind, and I must explain everything, before I can feel at ease," he explains to Findekano.

Then he takes a deep breath and begins to speak to Nolofinwë.

"I will start with the time we last left your House, though I am not sure you know all the details of the prior events either-- with my sister's visions, and my brothers' first murder attempt on me. But I am primarily concerned with the most recent events."

It feels like ages ago to think back to when they first left this House, but he recalls what details he can.

"Almost immediately after we set out from your House last, my sister Ancalirë went missing, though I'm not sure how she managed to leave our sight. I had a feeling that she had gone to the Two Trees, and in fact she was there, as were Fëanor-- Father-- and my brothers."

Maitimo hates to call Fëanor his father, yet he feels that he must show him some superficial level of respect because of Fingolfin's love for his half-brother. He continues:

"They were all arguing, and initially I was so angry with them all that I joined in on the arguing. Apparently Mother had gone missing, and Father accused me and Ancalirë of having kidnapped her or done something equally nefarious. We were angered to be accused of such things, and argued with him about it. As it turns out, Mother was simply seeking solace in the woods for a while after the terrible events that transpired, and was in no danger. But Father did not know that and accused us of the wrongdoing. We did not know where she was at the time either."

"It was your son Findekano who reminded me of the urgency to try to settle this peaceably, so I calmed myself and spoke more rationally to Father and my brothers, pleading with them that we did not know where Mother was, and that we were all wasting time with our arguing, and if they would choose to put the past behind them, then we could help search for Mother.

"But unfortunately, I do not know if this would have worked, for my sister then drew her sword and threatened to use it. I do not condemn her for this, for she was frightened-- we both were-- yet at the same time, it was reckless, and thwarted my attempt to calm the hot tempers all around. Surely, you must know how my father is whenever he feels the slightest bit threatened. The fight then broke out. At first it was just me against Fëanor, and Findekano and Ancalirë came to my aid, but then Curufin came to Father's aid. He took a defensive swipe at my sister, and it hit her in the chest, wounding her."

Though Maitimo hates Fëanaro for having done this and isn't sure he can forgive it, he knows his success with Fingolfin depends upon his treating Fëanor with some respect in the story, so he says, "I think he did not wish to hurt her, but it was a fight, and he thought he was defending himself, and took an unnecessarily aggressive stroke. Still, I hate what he did to her, to us both."

He pauses here before continuing on to the rest, carefully judging Fingolfin's reaction.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 4, 2023)

Fingolfin sighs deeply, mulling over everything that has been said in his mind. He finds it hard to believe that his half-brother would ever do these things, but he knows Maitimo to be no liar, and an honest and docile son he always was. All of this seems far too detailed and trivial to be any sort of joke or imaginative play. In Fingolfin's mind, they cannot be fully lying. The only thing that he questions is the detailed things, the thoughts of those that they speak of. For Fingolfin knew that these children could not read the hearts of their parents, and yet it seemed too tall a tale to be taken as truth.

Fingolfin nods at length. "In response to you, yes, I indeed know my brother-no, half-brother to be quite enraged. His passion starts as a wildfire, and one ember can send him into a blazing flame."

This is all Fingolfin wanted to say, as the full story had not been told, and still he was at a loss for words in some places, grappling with truths he had held long, and these new truths, brought about by a story that unfolded before him.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo nods in agreement. His uncle looks troubled, and understandably so, for it is a troubling story. And he concedes that Fëanor does in fact have a brash temperament, so that us a hopeful sign.

"The other important aspects to this scene," he continues, "are firstly, that Amrod repented of his violence against me when I was trying to persuade everyone towards peace. He seemed sincerely grieved, and I believe his heart has truly changed, for reasons I will tell you about in a moment. This is, perhaps, the only hopeful aspect of the story.

"Secondly, you remember my sister's Silmaril-- Father discovered it when I was tending to her, and demanded that I show it to him, but I refused to betray her like that. Then someone took it, one of the brothers, I think. So that is another loss for us."

Truthfully, he has barely thought of the Silmaril since it was taken, since he had nearly been killed almost immediately afterwards and had more urgent things to worry about.

"Father took the three of us captive for our disobedience, and put us all in the dungeons. He at least brought a healer to tend to Ancalirë, which indicates he did not want her hurt. Still, he should not have put her there in her condition.

"And then..." Maitimo's voice falters here. This next part, where he was forced to lie, is the most painful and humiliating aspect for him, possibly even worse than the attack from the brothers. A pained look comes to his eyes, and he glances at Findekano.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin once again listens attentively through the words of Maitimo. He tries to understand, and nods as he listens to everything being brought up. He speaks. "I appreciate your honesty." He says. "For I presume you speak in truth."

Findekano turns and glances at Nelyo as he seems desperate. He hears his voice start to falter, and recognizes fully his pain. "Worry not, my brother. Say it with strength and no shame, for fidelity lays as much in peace as in conflict."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo nods and tries to smile at Fingon, and tries to take his words to heart. He tries to convince himself that he was put in an unfair situation and it wasn't his fault, but the shame gnaws at him anyway.

But, it's best to get it over with, so he takes a deep breath and says, "Fëanor then accused me again of not only lying, but also manipulating my sister and your son, and coercing them to my side. Further, he said that... if it weren't for me... my sister would not have been hurt the way she was."

He chokes back tears, vividly recalling those bitter words.

"He then said he would not release them till I told him the 'truth,' which of course, was the brothers' lie and not the real story. I feared for Ancalirë especially, languishing in the dungeons with her wounds, so I conceded, and told him that I had lied and the brother's story was true.

"He indeed released us then, but commanded me to apologize to the brothers. I knew this would be a false peace, admitting to something I did not do, but I thought things would settle down and I would be the only one in danger, and not Findekano or Ancalirë, so I obeyed.

"So I did my duty and said what Father wanted me to, and the brothers only met me with contempt and mockery, calling me selfish and weak and all sorts of other names. Then, they attacked me again. I only remember bits and pieces there, but I do know they had a blade to my chest and would have killed me, had not your son intervened."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin once more listens, showing pity for Maitimo. "So, then you lied?"

Findekano cringes as his father asks this, wishing Maitimo not to be questioned on this particular topic.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo winces at the question, hating to talk about this particular area any more, but he answers honestly. "Yes, to Father in that moment, because I saw it as the only way to help Findekano and Ancalirë. He would not accept the truth. But in every other time I have spoken of this story, I have told it as it really happened."

Will everyone he knows now think him dishonest because of what he was forced to say in the dungeons? His whole life he has always been honest, so he hates to have his integrity questioned like this.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin ponders long, taking a stance of deep thought. "If you were dishonest then, how can I trust you to be honest now?" 

Findekano hates this inquiry even more and makes that known. "Father-!" He looks at his father kindly, whispering: "Can't you see that he does not wish to dwell on this?"

"And what of the Valar? They command not to lie." Fingolfin gazes at Maitimo. "If two versions of this story have you told, how do I know which is credible?"

"Father, don't." Fingon says. "He is not one to lie."

"And yet it seems he did, somewhere." Fingolfin seems to look almost grim and disappointed, but still a certain warmth, a certain love radiates from him, and he may yet be persuaded.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo's heart plummets at this accusation-- he's half inclined to leave right then and there, to go to Ancalirë and ask for Yavanna to take them away. If even Fingolfin now doubts not only his story, but also his character, then what hope do they have?

But... no, he can't allow himself to give up so easily, when it could be that the House of Nolofinwë will be their only friend left aside from the Valar, and he has to do everything within his power to maintain that friendship.

He prays again for the Valar to give him the right words. Then, standing, he approaches his uncle, kneels before him, and grasps his hands. He looks pleadingly into his eyes.

"I know this is a difficult story to believe," he says softly. "And you were not there, so I can prove nothing. And I was beyond shocked to see this treachery from my brothers arise seemingly out of nowhere, and to this day I cannot fathom what their reasoning is. But, I can only tell you of my heart and my motives. What reason would I have to lie to you about any of this, Uncle? Have you not known me since I was a small child to always be faithful and honest? Can you understand the terrible situation my father put me in, and that I feared for my sister's life and was desperate to help her?"

He pauses a moment before adding, "Further, should it not actually attest to my honesty that I tell you this shameful tale in such detail? If I were trying to manipulate you for some reason, why would I admit to you what Father made me do?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin takes his hand. "For sympathy. It is my pity you seek."

Fingon interrupts, taking his father aside. "Father, why are you doing this? I swear to you, he is being honest." 

"And how would you know that, my son? Were you there?" Fingolfin inquires. 

"Nay the first time, but the second. And my hand was struck by the blade of Amras." He lifts his arm, showing to his father the wound he had been dealt.

"My son, are you well?" A concerned expression came upon Fingolfin.

"Yes. I only show this to you, that you might know he means no ill, nor speaks any false tale." Fingon responds.

"I admire your fidelity and loyalty, but I feel that Maitimo may speak without truth. I do not deny that something came to pass, and yet this seems, too strange, too far from the truths I held dear." Fingolfin adds.

"Long has it been since the intimate dealings of the House of Feanor were revealed to us. Much can change, and quicker still." Fingon says.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo slowly draws away, his face pale, his eyes horrified and betrayed. "You think I would invent a story of treason and betrayal, and accuse my father and brothers of great evil, to earn your _pity?"_

These words wound him deeply. In his mind, there is nothing more petty or manipulative or selfish, or baseless, than doing what Fingolfin seems to think he is doing. Does his beloved uncle really have such a low opinion of him?

He collapses to his knees, his mind anguished and his body spent. Here, he really feels ready to give up, but there is one more thing he's willing to try.

_O Valar, _he cries out in his mind, _would you see my plight and help me! Even my good uncle Nolofinwë does not believe I am honest, and we cannot afford to lose the one friend we still have in this realm. His heart is softer, though, than my father's, and may yet believe if you speak to him._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 5, 2023)

As I stand near the door listening to Fingolfin's words, a certain shadow of despair overtakes my fëa.

_Why must it be like this?_

With tears streaming down my cheeks I come rushing into Fingolfin's room, and gripping his robes I plead with him:

"Please...please! He does not seek to move your heart or seek your pity for the sake of that! He tells the truth! It is what happened! Shall none believe us save the Valar?!"

My tears fall even faster as I release my hands away, and I collapse to my knees. In thought I plead deeply:

_Ilúvatar...Valar...aid us..._

Aside from that, I have little strength in fëa to say anything else.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingon draws nearer to his father, pleading with him also. "I told you, father. He bears no ill message! He is not lying! He would not lie!"

"And yet he did." Fingolfin says. "False witness is not looked upon kindly in this place. Elves are said to be wise and honest and fair. He has brought dishonor upon that-"

"Father- stop!" Fingon exclaims. "Maitimo," He whispers, "Go outside with your sister. My father and I shall discuss this."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 5, 2023)

I turn to Matimo, tears welling up in my eyes, and I whisper to him softly:

"We must leave...we must."

And I lead him away where Findekáno and Nolofinwë cannot see us.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo numbly follows after Ancalirë, but he is too brokenhearted to even say a word. Why must Fingolfin be so unfair? Why is he so focused on Maitimo's lie to Father which was said to save Ancalirë's life, and not on the far worse lies and treachery of the brothers, and their deception of Fëanor?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin speaks as he leaves. "This is truly dishonorable, and shame have you brought upon your race and kin-" 

Fingon stops him. "That's enough, father. Please. He knows you don't believe him. Make not these matters worse."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 5, 2023)

My heart freezes as I hear the last of Fingolfin's words, and my eyes are wide as I fall to my knees, my tears falling unnumbered. My fëa seems to grow weaker and fade with every moment, but in those moments where darkness seemed greatest a green light envelops both myself and Matimo, and a familiar figure clad in green appears before us.

_Yavanna Kementári._

As soon as I see her, despite the shadow cast over my heart and fëa, I feel a sense of safety.

Though still have I grown deeply weary of these past events, and as I close my eyes I feel a pair of arms catch me, and I suppose Matimo also; yet a void of darkness overtakes me before I can tell who it is, and I know no more.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

As Fingolfin and Fingon speak, a silver light appears in the study, small and faint at first, but ever growing until it is nearly blinding, and they are forced to shield their eyes.

As the light fades, in its place stands the figure of Nienna, clad in a silver cloak, and her face streaked with tears.

"Nolofinwë son of Finwë," she says softly, her eyes compassionate yet grieved, "do not doubt the word of your nephew Maitimo, for everything he speaks is the truth. Further, you must not hold his lie to his father against him, for the Valar have forgiven it, since it was done only to protect his sister and your son, and his father Fëanaro would not accept the truth. As the Lady of Mercy, I entreat you to also show some mercy, for your niece and nephew have suffered a thousand lifetime's worth."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin gazes in shock at the figure before him, and kneels immediately upon her entrance, as does Fingon, for both are faithful. Then, Fingolfin speaks, following her words. "Forgive me, and yet this was troubling. Your mercy I beg, for this fault I have dealt."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

"We forgive you," Nienna says with a kind smile, "for we know the goodness of your heart. And yet you must make this right with the two of them, but especially Maitimo, for the words you said to him have wounded him deeply. And alas, the two of them have already departed for the pastures of Yavanna."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

"The pastures of Yavanna, are they gone?" Fingolfin inquires.

"No... They already left? Lady Nienna, please can we still find them?" Fingon questions.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

"They are indeed already there," says Nienna, "for it was she who rescued them from their father's dungeon, and she has taken them under her care. However, I will send thought to Yavanna and let her know of this."

And she silently says to Yavanna, _Nolofinwë has repented and wishes to see Maitimo and Ancalirë, that he may make amends with them._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 5, 2023)

And the Lady of the Wide Earth swiftly responds in lilting tones:

_As it should have been; nauva i nauva. Let them come to us, and let us hear the voices of their hearts that hold such repentance._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin questions. "What has been said? Where shall we go?"

Fingon adds. "Have we lost them? Shall we no longer have them in our care?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

_I will take them to you, then, _says Nienna, and after a moment she turns to Fingolfin and his son. "She has told me to bring you to her, so I will take you," she says.

But she closes her eyes, learning of not only the pain and grief in Maitimo's heart, but also of the anger and bitterness that is beginning to build up, and a silver tear falls from her eyes. "Prepare yourself," she says to Fingolfin. "He will not be easily receptive to you."

Meanwhile, in the pastures of Yavanna, even the peaceful and healing nature of this lush and vibrant place does nothing to calm Maitimo. He is rendered numb and despairing after all this, and grieved almost to the point of death, for he sees no hope in life after being doubted and betrayed by someone he once thought trustworthy, on top of everything else that happened.

As Nienna appears with Fingolfin and Fingon, she says silently to Maitimo, _Let not your heart be closed off to your uncle, for he has come to repent. I know your heart has endured more suffering than anyone could be expected to endure, yet you will never heal if you do not forgive him._

Maitimo nods in understanding, and he is grateful to at least see Findekano, but at Nolofinwë he gazes at him with unfeeling coldness.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin looks kindly at Maitimo, sorrow written is his eyes, and his face careworn and troubled. He grieves that he has said such things to Maitimo, and is sorry, and yet in his heart still doubt grows. For he feels that this is all too much, too much to understand, and he would rather call Maitimo a liar of ill intent than suffer to believe his own brother had grown so enraged. Silently, he takes Maitimo's hand, and begins to speak.

"I am sorry, Maitimo." He begins. "I am sorry that I had said such of you." He sighs. "You must understand, my heart is troubled with many things and troubled hearts are not tender and soft, but hard and firm, cold and distant from love." He closes his eyes. "Forgive me."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Jan 5, 2023)

Meanwhile as Ancalírë remains in slumber, Yavanna gazes upon her with much pity. She can already feel the young Elf's fading fëa, and that there is deeply engraved sorrow upon her heart also. That the only thing binding Ancalírë still to these lands of Valinórë is perhaps her bond with Matimo, and perhaps likewise for Matimo himself also.

That even these fair lands of Valinórë cannot heal them of their hurts. That even the Light of the Two Trees perhaps could not heal Ancalírë, and would only bring more lamentation to her shattered heart, and let her fading come by even more swiftly.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Just a few days prior, Maitimo's heart would have been gladly moved by such an apology and he would have forgiven readily. But now he can feel little except bitterness and numbness. And his fëa is weak, as he sees increasingly less joy and purpose in life.

"You only believe because the Valar told you," he says coldly.

_Be gracious, Maitimo, _Nienna says gently. _You need his friendship and protection, and you must allow your heart to heal._

Maitimo thinks to himself that these are easy words for a powerful Vala to say, and he continues on, "Why do you choose to see the best in Fëanaro at the cost of seeing the worst in me? You really thought I would falsely accuse my brothers for the sake of winning your pity? I had no idea you thought so low of me."

Nienna shakes her head silently, hoping that Fëanorian stubbornness will not overcome Maitimo too.

And indeed, he's never spoken so harshly to anyone in his life, and regrets it as soon as the words are out of his mouth-- really it is Fëanaro and the brothers who deserve that harshness, even though he still has difficulty moving past the accusations of Nolofinwë.

"I'm sorry this is harsh," he says quietly, "yet I still believe my point is valid."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin gazes kindly. "You are not wrong to question. Perhaps my heart is simply too moved for one whom I had tried to love most, tried to love even more than I might have, for he always told me that I was not with him, I was not a brother, and indeed such grieved me. I wanted nothing more than his love, and still, he withheld it."

Indeed, the years of anger between Feanaro and Nolofinwe still held a sting for Fingolfin, and he was still greatly saddened by them.

"Yet I meant not to accuse you of these things, but still I must ask, why did you ever make a lie? Do you not know that it is almost treasonous to bear a false witness to your own father and kin?"

Findekano wishes he would not bring this up, _again._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo blinks in mild surprise that Fingolfin did not react defensively to this, and a twinge of hope stirs within him, though it is faint.

"Then I'm afraid you must accept the truth, that the brother you once knew and loved is gone," he says, more gently. "I know it is painful for you to see this happening and to be rejected by him, yet it was wrong of you to accuse me in order to protect your own feelings regarding him."

And he stiffens at the mentioning of his lie in the dungeons yet again, and some of his anger returns: "Because if I had not told Fëanor what he wanted to hear, my wounded sister would have suffered yet more in the dungeons, and possibly died! Why does this seem a greater grievance to you than the lies my brothers told about me, the way they said I was falsely accusing them because of my own selfishness, and the way they used Fëanor's pride to deceive him into believing a tale which was not only untrue, but also created for the purpose of covering up their treasonous violence? Can you not see the difference between these two? That my lie harmed me and protected those I love, and the lie of my brothers hurt our entire family for their own gain?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

"The brother I loved is, gone?" His voice was frail and broken. "What ever became of him?" he inquires. "Did you conquer him?" Fingolfin began to weep.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo falls silent-- he hasn't realized before of the depth of love Fingolfin must have had for Fëanor, but based on the grief he shows, Maitimo realizes that it must be similar to Fingon's love for him.

And his heart softens ever so slightly, but he sheds no tears, for he is done grieving for Fëanaro.

"Nay, 'twas not I who conquered him," he finally says. "It's more the opposite, if anything. Your brother was conquered by the wiles of Celegorm, Caranthir, Curufin and Amras, who concocted a story which appealed to his ears, and drove him beyond all reasoning."

"Yet do not despair," says Nienna, laying a gentle hand on Fingolfin's shoulder. "There is hope for him yet, for as long as he lives, I offer him the chance to repent."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

"Has he then fallen away?" inquires Fingolfin. "How might I change his heart?"

Fingon looked kindly at his father, speaking. "I do not know, but for the present, you must guide Maitimo back to our own dwelling, and give him a place in your House. My brother he is and ever has been."

Fingolfin looks sadly as Fingon says this. For indeed, he was very much hurt and drawn with sorrow, for he had desired to love his brother, half-brother, very much.

"Fingon, my son... I am glad that you have these chances. I am thankful that you have one whom you love," He pauses. "And one who loves you in the same manner."

Yet Fingolfin also leans towards his son, asking in a whisper, "Fingon, do you still trust him? He has done something almost treasonous. What if indeed it is he who has fallen to darkness? He seems cold and distant, almost a stoic and sad withdrawn version of himself. I do not think it wise to trust him."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Nienna replies to Fingolfin, "He has neglected to correct the terrible injustice against Maitimo, and in his reckless anger he hurt his daughter Ancalirë. Until he repents of these things, the Valar find him guilty."

And as Fingolfin pulls Fingon aside to speak privately, Nienna privately speaks to Maitimo: "Be patient. Nolofinwë has troubles of his own to sort through, but his House can still be a place of safety for you and Ancalirë if you allow him to do so."

Maitimo nods, but he feels a little anxious and suspicious at seeing Fingolfin talk privately to Fingon. Are they talking about him still?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

"Father, of course I trust him, do you not?" Fingon says.

"I do not." Responds Fingolfin.

"For goodness sake, father, what will it take for you to treat him with honor?" Fingon says, his voice raising.

"He has left his House, and lied also, I hear. This all is troubling, and I do not think you should be so quick to believe." Fingolfin says.

"Father, he is very close to me, I name him as my brother." His voice raises once again.

"Yes, well I think you should stop calling him that, for now." Fingolfin says, his voice raising.

Fingon looks with shock at his father, and his eyes are agape. What does this mean?


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Nienna pauses in her conversation with Maitimo, and her heart is grieved when she realizes what Fingolfin is saying-- and it will do Maitimo no good to hear it.

"Stay with your sister. I must attend to them," she says, and vanishes, reappearing closer to Fingolfin and Fingon.

"Nolofinwë," she says with compassion in her eyes, and a gentle voice, "I know your grief with your brother is great. Yet did I not tell you that Maitimo spoke the truth to you? Do you now doubt the word of the Valar, think us untrustworthy?"

Maitimo longs to know what they're talking about, but then on the other hand, he doesn't. It can't be any good if Nienna told him to stay here. So he sits beside Ancalirë, envying that she can at least sleep.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

At length Fingon speaks, "How can you say that, my father?" And tears stream down his face as he walks away.

Fingolfin then looks at Nienna, and speaks, "But how can such be so? I trust you, but I do not understand, and so trust seems a vague oracle, nay a precise answer."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo sees Findekano walking away from his father, and glances hopefully at him, hoping that he will come and speak with him.

Meanwhile, Nienna listens patiently to Fingolfin, and wraps her silvery cloak around him, which should hopefully provide him a sense of peace.

"Tell me why exactly you doubt your nephew-- and your son, it seems," she says. "If he tells the truth, which I have assured you he has, what reason do you have to fear him?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Findekano notices Maitimo's hopefulness, and turns, wiping his face and trying to look seemingly unchanged from when he spoke to his father. "Yes, Maitimo, do you need something?"

Fingolfin sighs. "I do not doubt my son, and yet I feel this all is too far, too far to be the truth."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo watches Findekano with a look of concern as he comes over. "No, nothing. I just wanted to see you, brother. Are you alright? You look upset."

For despite Findekano's attempt to conceal his emotions, Maitimo knows him well enough to sense that something is off. And to help his friend and brother will be nice for a change.

~~

Meanwhile, Nienna nods in understanding, yet gently questions Fingolfin further: "If you still feel that way, it indicates you still do not fully believe your son, or your nephew, or us. What, specifically, about this tale is holding you back? Is it your disbelief that Fëanor could be capable of this?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin stammers a bit. "It is my grief." He says at length. And truly, inside him, he was troubled, and filled with emotions of anger and sorrow. He had loved Feanaro, very much. He only wanted to have a brotherly love between them, and yet, he was turned away. "Yet I am sorry, for my distrust. And that Maitimo... that he has gone through these things. For he is young, and it grieves me to hear these. And yet, I do not know if it is best that my son remains with him. It seems as though it is not safe, nor is it worth his peril."

~~

Fingon nods. "I am well. Very.. well. And you, you my brother?" He nearly chokes back tears thinking of what his father said. Could he truly be trying to separate them? "How do you fare?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Nienna puts her arm tenderly around Fingolfin, tears falling from her eyes as she shares in his grief. "I have seen your heart for your brother," she whispers. "You love him with your whole heart, and he does not return your devotion. I can feel your anguish."

She is silent for a moment, weeping alongside him, before she speaks again.

"You can still love someone while acknowledging they have done wrong. Think of how much Eru Iluvatar loves all of the Elves-- as His firstborn children, you are all precious to Him. You cannot imagine the grief He feels at Fëanaro's deeds, and yet, He still loves Fëanaro despite it all. You can acknowledge his wrongdoings while still loving him and wishing him to come to repentance.

"Therefore, my advice to you is to keep loving your brother, yet at the same time, pour out your love to his suffering children, who desperately need someone to care for them and offer them a place of healing and refuge. It is not fair to Maitimo for you to make him the object of your anguish, when he has suffered beyond what anyone can be expected to endure. And further, if you allow them to stay at your House, your son will not be torn between you and Maitimo, who is like a brother to him."

~~

Maitimo tilts his head, and his brow creases in concern, at these strange casual words uttered by Findekano, which so clearly contradict the pained look on his face and the tears welling up in his eyes.

"Will you not tell me what troubles you?" he asks softly. "I hope it is not because you don't trust me... I've had enough of that. You don't have to tell me everything, but please, don't think that I am so blind that I cannot see your pain."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingon glances down, desperately wanting not to insult or upset Maitimo. He had been through enough, too many perils and too much suffering had been inflicted on him. Findekano did not want to demonstrate any lack of trust. He looks away, tears welling up in his eyes and spilling over down his face. "It's my father.." He choked back, "He doesn't trust you." He pauses, and begins to seem even more saddened. "He-he told me not to call you brother any longer...."

~~

Fingolfin sighs. "I thank you, Lady of Pity. For true rings the songs they sing of you. That you have pardon on all, least and greatest and all."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo shakes his head in faint disappointment, but this doesn't surprise him based on how things went with Fingolfin earlier, and he has grown numb and callous to the reality of it. "This doesn't surprise me," he says dully. "But you, Findekano, you still believe and trust me, do you not? I have been surprised lately by how many people I love have turned out to either hate or distrust me-- first my brothers revealing their contempt, and then your father saying I must have conjured the lie to earn his pity. I only hope you are not among them, though I can know nothing for certain anymore."

~~

Nienna smiles at Fingolfin's words, and she says, "Indeed, it is my place to give all a chance to repent, even the Dark Lord himself. Now, go, if you will, and make things right-- _truly_ right-- with your son and nephew." She glances over at Findekano and Maitimo, engrossed in heartfelt conversation.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingon embraces him upon hearing his words. "No, no, my brother! I shall trust you always, and I shall always stand beside you, if it is permitted that I might." It saddened him that Maitimo even had to ask this, and he began mulling over all that had been said to him, and he pondered on, and on, and thought of all the betrayal that his cousin had faced. He was so saddened, and pulled Maitimo even closer. "My brother, a heart of gold have you. That you might still have pure and beautiful thoughts, even after all the horrors you have seen."

~~

Fingolfin nods. "Indeed. It is so that I must, and that I must give my full apology for all of this." He steps forward, beginning to walk towards them.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo embraces him tightly, relieved to hear his words, yet the darker corners of his mind, forged from these tragedies, whisper to him that Findekano is lying... no one trusts him anymore, everyone thinks he is a liar and a traitor, and thus he can trust no one ever again...

But he ignores the thoughts, for if they are true, he doesn't want to live in a world like that. Though Findekano praises him for having a pure heart, he knows that in truth his mind and heart have become a much darker, sadder place.

He notices Fingolfin coming towards them, and immediately he tenses up, but he hopes that maybe because of Nienna things will go better this time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingon glances deeply at Maitimo, but also seems to become tense as his father walks towards them. Even if he has come to apologize, what would prevent this from going the same as before? Fingon truly did not want Maitimo experiencing any more pain and betrayal. He has seen too much. And in his heart, he also thinks to himself that if Maitimo is so burned by the world, he may become overly afraid, and even watch the world burn as a result. Fingon places a hand on his shoulder as Fingolfin approaches, showing support to his brother.

Fingolfin walks forward. "Maitimo. Dear Maitimo..." He begins. "Forgive me for coming against you as I have. For much remains unresolved, and all the anger and sorrow I held at myself for your father's coldness has been unleashed to you. And such was wrong. Very wrong. I repent to the Valar and to you."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo studies Fingolfin for a moment, conflicted. On one hand, this could be yet another empty and meaningless apology with some ulterior motive. How is he to know that this one is full and sincere?

That's what the dark part of his mind says, anyway. However, something feels different this time. Fingolfin describes more specific things, addressing the heart of the issue more this time. Further, his explanation helps his prior words make more sense. If he was, in fact, misdirecting his hurt from Fëanor onto Maitimo, it makes sense that he would almost intentionally blind himself to anything Maitimo had to say. But still, is that proof that it's sincere?

As he glances at Ancalirë, still sleeping beside Yavanna, his mind is made up. He can't know the heart of Nolofinwë, but he does know that his sister needs a place of refuge and safety until they figure out something more permanent. So, for her sake, he decides to put aside any of his fears and suspicions about his uncle, and do his part to mend their relationship.

"All is forgiven, Uncle," he says, tentatively walking towards him. "I know this is grieving news to you as well. But do not allow Fëanaro to make you angry with yourself. He made me feel worthless too, like a manipulative traitor, which I am not. Do not think that his lack of care towards you says anything about who you are."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

"Maitimo... It grieves me that anyone has said that to you. Including my own self. Far misguided have I been." He sighs, walking closer to Maitimo. "His anger to me gives no justification for my words and deeds to you." Fingolfin then smiles, doing something that greatly surprises Maitimo. He grabs him, and pulls him into an embrace, speaking, "I shall be to you the father that Feanaro is not." He smiles. "For none, not you, nor any, should ever have to endure these things, much less without a pillar of support."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Maitimo is initially surprised at this, but as Nolofinwë speaks those last few words-- words of being a new father to him-- the inner coldness he has been developing shatters, and he weeps.

"Thank you... thank you..." is all he can manage to say.

Though Maitimo does not realize it, his weakened fëa is strengthening, and alongside it, so is Ancalirë's. For the two have been forged together by these trials. Yavanna and Nienna, sensing this, exchange glances and smile.

~~

Back in the House of Fëanor, preparations are being made to depart for the House of Nolofinwë.

Fëanor walks amongst his sons and orders them, "Bring weapons, all of you, yet take care that they are concealed. Remember, we do not seek a fight with Nolofinwë or his House unless they give us _reason_ to."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Fingolfin embraces him with all the greater love and tenderness, and speaks. "Of course, _my son_." His words hold a certain weight, a great love is in them. 

Findekano also walks beside Maitimo. "We are here for you, brother. Till the end of the days."

~~

Caranthir gives a huff. "Have they not already given us more reason to than any?" Amras adds. "Yeah. Wasn't Nolofinwe's son sent to spy on us?" 
Maglor counters, "He came in peace. My gosh you brothers are not seekers of peace."
Amras glances at Maglor rudely. "Seekers of peace? And what? Is that what you do, with your pathetic harp?"
Caranthir laughs obnoxiously at this. "Yes... What good will a harp do in war?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

"Grumble not amongst yourselves," Fëanor snaps. "We must not be naive, which is why I ask you all to carry weapons, yet I do not wish to fight unnecessarily, which is why I ask that the weapons are concealed. And none of you shall draw a blade unless I command it. Understood?"

He stares sternly and severely over them. Curufin is the first to bow low and say, "Yes, Father."

In his heart, Curufin is cerain that it will come to a fight, for he is certain that Nelyo has convinced the House of Nolofinwë to his side. Yet unlike his brothers, he is not itching for a fight. He wishes he had just killed Nelyo himself earlier, before his lies could have a chance to spread and fester.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

The brothers reluctantly agree, nodding one by one and concealing their weapons. They dare not argue with their father, especially after the punishment dealt to Nelyo. Going against father would not be wise. 

While no one is looking, Maglor chooses not to bring a weapon. He feels it won't be a dangerous road, and if he doesn't have one, he cannot be forced to go against anyone he does not desire to. 

Just then, Nerdanel rushes downstairs, her dress flowing about her, a pale silver shade. And she bears with her also, a weapon, but not a great one. Only enough that she would have protection. And she speaks to Feanaro. "So we ride forth, to the House of Nolofinwe?" She inquires, a voice seeking approval. "Feanor, please do take care not to break any alliance with them. Fingolfin is your brother."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Jan 5, 2023)

Fëanor hesitates. He has a bad feeling that there will be violence at the House of Nolofinwë, and if that is the case, he does not wish Nerdanel to be endangered by it. At the same time, he does not wish there to be violence-- only to be prepared should things escalate. He also dislikes the idea of leaving her here alone in case some other trouble should come out while he is not there to protect her.

"Of course, love," he says, smiling, having decided that it is better to take her along than to leave her here. "I do not wish to break an alliance with my half-brother-- I only wish to find out the truth of what has happened, and see if Nelyo and Fëanoriel did indeed conspire with them. And if they are there, to bring them home."

Still, he wishes her to have some sort of protection should things go wrong. Normally, he would delegate this sort of thing to Nelyo, being the oldest, and formerly the most levelheaded and responsible, and a great fighter. It makes his heart heavy to think of the corrupted creature his son has become.

At a moment when Nerdanel is talking to someone else, Fëanor pulls Maglor aside, the second best option behind Nelyo for this task. "Promise me something," he whispers. "I do not wish there to be violence, but in the case that there is, I need you to protect your mother, and to take her home. See to it that you are properly equipped for this."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jan 5, 2023)

Maglor nods, a bit of annoyance coming over him to learn of this. Now he _had _to bear a weapon. There was no stand aside and watching things transpire, he would _have _to join the fight. He couldn't stand on the sidelines, and he couldn't bring his harp instead of weaponry. But, reluctantly, he went to his room and gathered a sword, and a dagger. For he loved his mother, and would not wish to see any harm done to her. But still, he placed within his satchel a small harp, for he still had a keen desire to make music, and he felt it would be of better use to him than all the weapons of the world.

Nerdanel smiles. "I am glad to hear you say that. I hope that we can find them, and bring them back." She comes and meets Feanaro, after hearing his instruction to Maglor. She laughs. "You didn't have to do that, you know." She gives him a smile. "There should not be any violence." She notes. "You said so yourself."

Meanwhile, the rest of the sons gather near the entrance of the palace, each one bearing with him weaponry and baggage for the journey there and back. And Amras once again, mocks Maglor for his music. "What have you there, brother?" He snorts. "Are you the son of a king, or a minstrel?" Many of the brothers laugh at this.

Back with Feanaro, Nerdanel raises an eyebrow slightly furrowed. "Wait, do you intend to stay the night with your brother?" She inquires softly.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 5:12 AM)

~~
As I awaken, I rise a little, and soon I find myself within lush grasses and flowers.

_Must be the Pastures of Yavanna, _I think to myself.

As the aforementioned Valie comes beside me, I mutter a small thank you to her before I turn my attention to Matimo and Fingolfin. Tears almost well up in my eyes as I see the two embracing each other, and glancing to Yavanna I give a small smile.

_The Grace of the Valar have led us upon a path of healing once more, and their Hope shall ever bring Light to disperse the deepest Darkness._

The Giver of Fruits returns with a soft smile of her own, and I can't help but to lean forward and embrace her, which she reciprocates gladly. After all, in her heart, she knows how much we thank them all.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 11:34 AM)

"I hope there will not be," Fëanor says to Nerdanel, "but what if there is? Things have been tense in our household lately, and I fear Nelyo might have spread his corruptive influence to the House of Nolofinwë. It is my responsibility to protect you all, so I cannot afford to be naive."

And to her second question, he thinks for a moment before replying, "It is somewhat of a long journey there, so I believe it would be wise for us to bring overnight provisions."

Meanwhile, the brothers are circling around Maglor. "What's this, brother?" Caranthir exclaims, snatching the lyre out of Maglor's hands. "Do you plan on serenading us whilst we most likely face off against Nolofinwë?" He and Celegorm elbow each other and snicker.

~~

Maitimo notices that Ancalirë is awake again. Releived, he comes to her side and embraces her.

"We have nothing to fear from the House of Nolofinwë, sister," he says with a smile, the most genuine smile he's had in days. "In fact, we will no longer call Nolofinwë uncle, but father."

Gazing affectionately at Nolofinwë and Findekano, he says, "You are a truer father and brother to us than those of our own blood."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 11:40 AM)

Nerdanel nods. "I understand, love." She sighs. "It is truly sad that this all has come to this point. That Nelyafinwe, my own son, has become a danger within our kingdoms twain." She glances out. "Yet I suppose there must be some purpose in it, though what I cannot begin to comprehend, nor even say I'll try." She nods, smiling, and grabbing many things such as food and others for the journey there, and also the provisions necessary should they stay with Nolofinwe.

Maglor exclaims, trying to get his lyre back. "Stop it! Give that back! It's not yours!" He tries to grab it from Caranthir. "Why ever does it matter what I do with it?"

~~

Findekano smiles. "I'm sad you've come to such rough straights, brother. But I hope we can be true to you, and stay that way."

And Fingolfin nods. "I am glad you have come, but once more, I am sorry, my son, and my daughter."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 12:23 PM)

I smile at Matimo when he refers to Fingolfin as "father".

"I see...no wonder. 'Tis glad that we may find true kinship once more."

And as Fingolfin says the word "daughter", my eyes widen a little. Turning to him, I give a soft smile and embrace him.

"Thank you, Nolofinwë. Thank you for accepting us."

_And to myself, I know that truly a new identity I have formed and gained henceforth. Ancalírë most certainly, but now also Nolofinwiel. I am not surprised. 

The name of Fëanoriel Runyaril is gone, no more. 

Ancalírë Nolofinwiel. It suits me well._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 12:25 PM)

Nolofinwe embraces her also. "Of course. None of you should be left so young, without a family to know and cherish."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 12:27 PM)

Tears of gratitude fall from my eyes as I sink into his embrace, and I add:

"Indeed, the Valar have moved your heart. That the Grace and Love of the Valar are within you, for yours stands not so differently from their own, and in this I am deeply grateful."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 12:45 PM)

Caranthir laughs and keeps pulling the lyre out of Maglor's reach, and his brothers laugh along with him, all thinking this the peak of hilarity.

"It matters because I do not want to be serenaded with some tragic love ballad during our journeys or at any time, really," Caranthir says with a sneer. "And such a tiny instrument as this cannot possibly produce sounds which will inspire me to defend our House!"

Fëanor catches a glimpse of this argument. Glancing over with a half-amused, half-annoyed look, he orders, "Boys, quit wasting time and get yourselves ready!"

He sighs and shakes his head at Nerdanel, and takes her hands. "I know, my love. It is hard to believe what our son has turned into, yet there is still a chance that he will repent and be restored to us."

~~

It gladdens Maitimo's heart to see this interaction between Ancalirë and Nolofinwë-- or, Father, rather. It will take some getting used to, calling him that. But then again, he has ever called Findekano his brother.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 12:50 PM)

Maglor exclaims. "You heard father. Now give it back to me!" He reaches upward, trying to grab the instrument.

Nerdanel sighs. "Could he have been truthful? I still wonder.... I don't think my Nelyo would have put our entire house at risk for his own pride and fear of humiliation. There's something more at work here, I should think."

~~

Nolofinwe then exclaims. "Findekano, Maitimo, get in here!" And within moments, all four of them share a deep embrace, healing some pain of the past, at least.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 1:03 PM)

Caranthir and Celegorm exchange glances which almost look greedy in nature, but Curufin shoots them a disapproving look. If they disobey Father on such a small and petty manner, that helps no one. He'd rather his brothers save their fighting spirits for something important.

"Fine," Caranthir snaps, thrusting the lyre into Maglor's hands. But leaning in, he whispers in his ear, "Next time, I'll make you defend it, ballad boy."

And he and Celegorm snicker together as they walk off-- both of them sniffing out weakness as a hound does a scent of prey. With Nelyo out of the picture, Celegorm knows that if something _unfortunate _were to happen to Maglor... Celegorm is next in line.

Meanwhile, Fëanor shakes his head sadly and says to Nerdanel, "Yet all the evidence I've seen points exactly to that, as painful as it is to believe."

~~

Maitimo laughs as the four of them share the embrace-- the warmth and joy of it is almost enough-- _almost-- _to cause him to forget the tragedies of the past.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 1:07 PM)

I am surprised at hearing the laugh that echoes from Matimo's voice into my own ears. I smile to myself, relishing in the moment, of what moments of goodness and joy, grace and virtue, we may have here. Soon enough the embrace loosens, and after a short moment it is Yavanna who addresses us:

_Mayhap now we shall head back to the House of Nolofinwë, for many things await us there. I may take you all there if you wish._

I give Kementári a whole-hearted smile - something about her really does calm me in the deepest moments, more so than the rest of the Valar, though I cannot tell why - and I give her a swift, approving nod before turning back to the rest of them and awaiting their responses.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 1:11 PM)

Maglor grabs the lyre, taking it back and stuffing it into his satchel just as before. This constant fighting has become annoying, and he just wants to have a normal life, and not be belittled simply for enjoying the sound of making music. He doesn't like their insulting comments, and since the situation with Nelyo, he doesn't know what to believe.

Who had been lying? He didn't know. It seemed like Nelyo told the truth, but which time? Both stories couldn't be true, could they? And where had he even gone? Maglor thought in his mind that perhaps it was all made up, but he didn't blame Nelyo. Being an heir to the throne, paired with his kind and docile temperament, made him the worst target with the brothers.

Nerdanel sighs. "But how can that be true? Nelyo has always been honest..." She wasn't convinced that Nelyo had lied originally. He seemed very sincere, as one who had been deeply grieved by the actions of his brothers. But still, with no proof in her stance, she didn't dare counter Feanor's beliefs.

~~

Fingolfin then speaks loudly. "Yes! If this is all resolved, let us go back to my House! You must all be famished, and I should wish to share supper with you! Not to mention, if the Valar say it, we do it!" And he gazes in mirth and shock, amazed that he has even seen the Valar.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 1:17 PM)

Yavanna gives a soft smile to Fingolfin, before giving me a nod, and with a thought of hers we find ourselves within Nolofinwë's grand palaces, with ornate furnishings upon the walls and opulent chandeliers dangling steadily down from the ceilings, the light reflecting upon them so that a multitude of hues could be observed upon any one moment, and indeed it was a place of grace and beauty, one that I could afford to observe finally that I have gained some serenity and safety within my heart.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 1:24 PM)

Being back here in the House of Nolofinwë feels entirely different to Maitimo after the recent events-- now, instead of guests and refugees, they are there seeing their new home, as children of Nolofinwë. He fondly looks back on childhood memories here, of running through the halls with Findekano, playing hide-and-seek or racing.

And now, this place is not just a house of a friend, but a _home._

"Just think... we _live _here now," he says to Ancalirë, unable to contain his excitement.

~~

"And yet so have the other brothers," Fëanor says to Nerdanel. "Why give Nelyo preferential treatment over them? But certainly, visiting the House of Nolofinwë will provide us some clarity. I have a feeling they must have had a part to play in this."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 1:29 PM)

I give Matimo a broad smile.

"Indeed...indeed!"

And I embrace him happily, finally allowing my chuckles of mirth to echo across the rooms and the corridors beyond.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 1:31 PM)

Fingolfin laughs. "Yes. You will." He smiles warmly on them. "I knew I needed more children, and soon my wife may return also, and we'll all be a family." He laughs. "I should tell Aredhel!"

Findekano smiles, casting an arm over Nelyo. "I knew my father would come around, or uh... hoped."

~~

"Nelyo was always the peaceful one." She says softly. "It's not that I like him more, it's that he wouldn't do this. Any of the brothers would gladly create conflict, but not my Nelyo. No. He wouldn't..." She sighs. "Don't go into this as another diplomatic argument or an interrogation. This is our family. He is your brother. Try to relax some, my love. You've been so tense."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 1:47 PM)

I glance to Findekáno, giving him a small smile.

"And he did indeed, nay?"

I skip ahead, walking in parallel with Nolofinwë, holding his hand as we all walk further down the halls, reaching at last till another room, equally ornately furnished, and a great platter of a myriad of meals are displayed upon the table. I glance up at Nolofinwë excitedly, almost bouncing up and down like a small child, unable to contain my excitement at having a good hearty meal - finally, after so long.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 2:06 PM)

"It's hard to relax in such dark times as these, when I am responsible for so much," Fëanor says grimly. "If we can just uncover the truth, bring our children home and bring all this nonsense to an end for good, then I might be able to relax."

And he adds, "While I do not wish this visit to be hostile, it will still have some urgency to it as long as our children are missing."

~~

"You had more faith than I," Maitimo whispers to Fingon, "I was without hope after having failed to persuade him myself, but I'm glad it all turned out like this."

Aredhel joins them in the Great Hall, clad in a gown of shimmering white. "Oh, good, you have all returned," she says, smiling. "We did not know where you were, and we worried, Turgon and I."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 2:07 PM)

My eyes widen as I rush over to Aredhel and tackle her in a heartfelt embrace.

"It's been too long, almost! How have you been?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 2:13 PM)

"I know. I hope you get a breath soon enough." Nerdanel says with a laugh, holding the hand of Feanor. "I just wish, I wish things hadn't been this way... And the things, with the Valar.. I mean, what is going on? Why did they come to our house?"

Meanwhile, Amras speaks to Caranthir. "Now what will we do... Nelyo's gone, so no more enjoyment off him." He says with a snicker. "I wonder if he met his end in the forest..." His voice drops to a whisper. "Or could we be so lucky..."

~~

Fingon smiles. "Though none of us expected what father did, right?" He says this and glances at Nelyo, feeling that surely he wouldn't have known.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 3:43 PM)

Caranthir snorts and rolls his eyes at Amras. "Oh, believe me, there's no way we'll be that lucky. I suppose there's a chance some wild animal got to him after he made a run for it, and I definitely think even a fox would be enough to take him down. But he has maddeningly good luck, it seems. Better than ours."

Meanwhile, Fëanor's face hardens at the mentioning of the Valar. "Surely it can't be for any good reason," he says darkly. "I do not wish to speak of them right now."

He turns to the boys and sighs impatiently. "Are all of you packed and ready to go yet? We've wasted enough time!"

Clearly, all the stress from the past few days, and his growing suspicion of his half-brother, is rendering him irritable and impatient. Or, rather, even more irritable and impatient than usual.

~~

Aredhel is startled by the sudden affection from her cousin-- she has always seemed so quiet before. But she smiles and returns her embrace. "Indeed, it has been too long, cousin, since we've truly spoken. I'm glad there is a chance for us to have a bit of mirth and peace, after everything that has happened recently."

Maitimo laughs and shakes his head at Fingon. "Indeed, I never would have guessed that! But it is a most welcome surprise. I thought it would be gracious enough for him to grant us refuge for a little while, but what he did, in naming us his _children..._"

Aredhel overhears this last part, and stares at Fingolfin in surprise.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 3:51 PM)

I glance towards Aredhel.

"Ai, indeed he named us so."

And tears of mingled joy and melancholy fall once more, and I sink deeper into the embrace.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 3:53 PM)

Amras gives a nod. "That's true. I just wish we could rid ourselves of him for good." Amrod overhears this, and interrupts: "Rid ourselves of who? What are you two talking about?" 

Nerdanel sighs. "I know what you mean. Would that there were more clarity in all of this.." She says with a laugh.

At the sound of Feanor's voice, they all seem to gather their things and prepare to leave, each one bearing weapons and a satchel, at the least.

~~

Fingolfin smiles, looking towards Aredhel. "Yes. Did I fail to mention?" He laughs.

Fingon walks beside Maitimo. "Now we truly are brothers." He says, embracing his cousin deeply.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Friday at 4:08 PM)

Caranthir falls silent, and shoots a nasty glare at Amrod. "None of your business, Traitor-Twin!"

Curufin silently worries about Amrod-- he out of all of them, save for Maglor, seems the most sympathetic to Nelyo's side, and seems like he could easily snitch. But, on the other hand, he has already done as much, and their story was so compelling that Father simply assumed Nelyo had threatened Amrod. So perhaps he's not too big of a liability, but still, they must be careful.

It seems like everyone else is packed up and ready to go, so they all depart the palace and mount horses, and ride off into the woods.

~~

Aredhel overcomes her surprise quickly. Though she doesn't know all the details, she can only assume this must be because of the treachery within the House of Fëanor. Maitimo and Ancalirë must be indeed in danger, and in need of a home. So gladly, she opens her heart to them.

"I have always wanted a sister," she says, smiling at Ancalirë, "and how blessed am I that I should now call you one! It gets a little tiresome, does it not, surrounded by boys?" she adds, laughing softly. 

To Findekano, Maitimo replies, "Indeed, though you were always a brother to me, and it does not need to be official in order to be just as true."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Friday at 4:13 PM)

I blink in surprise.

_Sister...that is..._

"Ai,'tis indeed an honour, a blessing to be called such. A sister, such bond, such devotion, such selfless love..."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Friday at 4:41 PM)

As they ride on, Amrod leans over and speaks with Caranthir. "That wasn't nice, you know... Now what? You're just going to turn on me? Because I apologized?" He looks down. "You're my brothers. I thought you were my friends...."

Nerdanel looks over at Feanor, as she rides. "This is so peaceful.." She takes a breath in of all the open and fresh air. "So beautiful. I wish all our days were like this one moment. Peace, silence... gentle breezes." She rides on. "It's a sad thing that we can't live this sort of thing forever."

~~

Findekano smiles at Nelyo. "You're right." He says. "We got the hint long before father ever did." He added in a whispering tone, followed by soft laughter. He spoke in complete mirth.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Saturday at 9:26 AM)

"Turn on you?" Caranthir scoffs. "You're the one who turned on us by switching to Father."

With a dark sneer, he leans in close and whispers, "You're lucky Father didn't believe you, or else you might need to worry about winding up with the same fate as Nelyo!"

"Enough!" Curufin hisses, glancing around to make sure no one has heard. "Do not speak of this, not in front of Mother and Father."

He still is optimistic that their parents are completely convinced of the story, but he doesn't want to push his luck too far.

~~

Fëanor gazes at Nerdanel with a slight smile, taking in the way her eyes sparkle under the ethereal light and the way she speaks so lovingly of these woods. "I wish so too," he says. "All this strife is wearisome, and I hope we can bring an end to it."

~~

"Tis an honor for me too," says Aredhel. "My heart yearns to take you for a ride in the woods, and perhaps I can teach you to use a bow. I've always longed to do that with someone."

"Our wisdom and perception is not to be outmatched," says Maitimo as a joke. Yet even as he says this, his heart goes out to Nolofinwë, now that he understands that he has the same love for his brother that Findekano has for him. He can understand now, all too well, how it is to love a family member and only receive contempt in return.

"If only Fëanaro knew of the hearts he has broken," he says softly, half to himself.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Saturday at 10:54 AM)

Amrod's face went pale as Caranthir spoke his last word. So, it had really gotten to be this bad? He could be attacked like Nelyo? He questions everything. Should he even keep going with his repentance? What if it means his life is stolen. But no... Nelyo is his brother. He can't hurt him. Not any more than he already is. Otherwise, he would be twice betrayed, and always the worse for it. He leans into Caranthir whispering. "You can't mean that. You are my brothers."

Amras hears this, as he rides directly beside Amrod, and speaks: "Of course, he's serious. You're a betrayer, Atyarussa." He pauses. "And you'll be burned for that."

Amrod looks up with pleading eyes to Caranthir and his brother. "What? Burned? Meeting the same fate as... him.. why would you ever threaten these things?!"

~~

"Wearisome indeed. I pray things come back to form..." She sighs. "I almost wonder, if it would be worth it to just have Nelyo and Feanorie come back, and just welcome them, and not make them repent, but tell them that this is not to be spoken of again, lest our house fall to ruin." She rides onward, beside Feanor. "It would be worth it of course, if peace was restored." 

~~

Findekano overhears the conversation of Aredhel. "Father said they are to stay here for now. No riding tonight." He says it in the kindest and most loving way possible, for indeed, he loves his sister. Then he turns back to Nelyo, and laughs as he jokes. 

Fingon sighs, hearing the heaviness of Nelyo's voice. "He has broken many hearts, who in turn have broken more." He sighs. "Thankfully, my father is a noble man, and is not so quick to avenge... It has saved me many times."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Saturday at 11:42 AM)

I nod at Findekáno. 

“Indeed, best that we be given some rest in some way first.”


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Saturday at 8:04 PM)

"_Hush, _all of you," Curufin says with a severe glare at the brothers before Caranthir can speak. "Did I not say we are not free to speak openly?"

Caranthir reluctantly falls silent, but he continues to stare disdainfully at Amrod. If he dares to get in the way of all this, before they can ensure Nelyo truly is out of the way forever... They may be brothers, but the future of the House of Fëanor is more important, and it cannot survive under a weak ruler.

~~

Fëanor shakes his head sadly. "Nay, if we were to do that, the conflict would continue unresolved and possibly start back up. For what then would cause Nelyo to stop spreading his lies, and would he and the others still not argue? After all, you must acknowledge that _someone _is guilty of wrongdoing. I believe Nelyo is the guilty one, but if he is not, then it is his brothers, and simply asking them not to speak of it anymore will not solve anything."

~~

"I did not mean _now," _Aredhel says with a light laugh. "Am I not allowed to make plans for the future, brother?"

As Findekano speaks, Maitimo nods in agreement. "It is good that he is not quick to avenge-- we do not need any more of that for a while."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Saturday at 8:23 PM)

Amrod sighs. "Listen, I know you're angry..."

Amras interrupts, "Yes, we are, and rightly so. But you heard Curufin. Shut it."

And so reluctantly, Amrod rides on, all the brothers looking at him with disappointment and disdain.

~~

"I suppose that's true..." Nerdanel sighs. "I just wish it could all be resolved... I mean, why wasn't it? Didn't Nelyo repent?"

~~

Findekano shouts over. "Oh, yes, for the _future, _my sister!" He laughs, turning back to Nelyo. "Indeed. You've seen too much wrath."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Saturday at 8:32 PM)

"He did, but I fear it was only lip service, because I had him in the dungeon and he wanted to get out of it," says Fëanor, frowning as he recalls those events. "Because after that, the brothers said he apologized insincerely and immediately took it back, and they had the second fight after that, so I do not think he repented sincerely from his heart."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Saturday at 9:22 PM)

"Aye.. why couldn't he have just repented?" Nerdanel says with clear disappointment. "For a peacemaker, he's brought so much angst. I only wish he could see all the trouble he's caused. How many hearts he's broken." She sighs. "And he led Feanorie down with him too.." She pauses. "Agh, I don't get it... How he could have so little care for our House..."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Saturday at 9:42 PM)

"I only wish I knew," Fëanor says sadly. Yet in a way, he's glad that she seems to finally be accepting the truth, painful as it is. "I hate to see how he has manipulated our daughter, and you, and likely his cousin as well. I hope he is not beyond reason-- he has certainly seemed like it recently."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Saturday at 9:46 PM)

Nerdanel sighs. "Yes... He seems so, insincere... I wish I had recognized it sooner..." She glances down. "I can't believe he would do this to us.. it saddens me." She glances out, bringing her horse to a tight gallop. "I had favored him so much. And to think that he would do all..." She goes on, trying to avoid getting emotional over this, but she is very much saddened. "this..." Tears well up in her eyes. "Because of pride... It just shocks me. I don't have words." She looks upward. "He has no idea what he's done, and I know that... But I'm still so sad, and angry and disappointed in him..." She starts to cry, almost. "My son... And still, all of this." She breathes out. "I can barely believe it. I wish there were a thousand other explanations, but there's only two that we know of... Agh, I can't believe this." She sighs, swallowing. "And as his mother," She pauses. "it hurts me."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Saturday at 10:59 PM)

Fëanor silently watches his wife's grief, and it further hardens his heart against Nelyo. How could he be so selfish so as to put his mother through this, who has done nothing but love him and see the best in him? He has used her innocent love to manipulate her... he can hardly imagine anything more despicable.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Saturday at 11:07 PM)

"I mean, why?" She sighs. "I know his brothers argue and fight with him, but it's playful." She looks upward. "And I know he doesn't like to duel, but it's all done in good nature.." She glances down. "I don't understand." She says wiping tears. "He's not the same."

~~

Findekano casts an arm around Maitimo. "My brother, I shouldn't ask you... but it gnaws at my heart. Did you ever get the Silmaril back?"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 6:15 AM)

I glance to Findekáno with sorrow in my eyes.

"Nay, one of the Sons of Fëanor stole it from me. I have ne'er got it back after that. But I have oft felt that it belongs more to the Valar than to myself."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 11:15 AM)

Maitimo nods and gazes sadly and sympathetically at Ancalirë. "Indeed, I fear what Fëanaro and the rest will do with it," he says, "yet I trust in the plan of the Valar, whatever it might be."

And he is relieved to hear of his sister's view on her Silmaril, that she sees it as more of the Valar than her own-- for Fëanor's possessive attachment to his Silmarils has long disturbed Maitimo, even before the terrible betrayal began.

~~~
_Some time passes at the House of Nolofinwë, as Fëanor and his sons continue to make the journey there. Though it is a brief span of time, not more than a few days, it is enough for Maitimo and Ancalirë to rest and heal, and to be at peace in their current circumstances. These days are filled with much-needed joy and mirth as they spend time in the company of their new family.

Yet this time of idyllic bliss will not last forever..._
~~~​Fëanor is already irritated by the time they arrive at the House of Nolofinwë. Their journey has had interruptions due to some perilous encounters with wild animals, some belongings getting lost, and petty bickering amongst the brothers. Now, they're finally here, and though Fëanor longs to immediately jump in with questions and accusations of his half-brother, he waits, primarily because it is Nerdanel's wish for him to be as "civil" as possible.

They ride through the gate and wait for Fingolfin to arrive.

Unbeknownst to them, the children of Fingolfin, including Maitimo and Ancalirë, are all out on a ride and don't know Fëanor has arrived yet.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 11:18 AM)

I ride beside Matimo in our blue apparel, with a wreath of solidly strung leaves upon my forehead as well as wearing an emerald necklace as symbols for my hope and faith in the Valar - notably Yavanna. Needless to say, we are both relieved that we no longer bear the marks of red.

"It's far better over here, like this, nay?"

I give him a soft smile, one tinged with mirth and silent joy.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sunday at 11:22 AM)

Fingolfin hears the bells at his gate ringing loudly, as they did when someone, anyone arrived. But as he came closer to the windows, and gazed out at his courtyard, he immediately realized that this was no mere guest seeking refuge. 'Twas his brother, Feanaro Curufinwe, and his many sons, along with his wife. He rushes down the steps of his palace, and speaks to the guards at his gate, requesting that he be led alone to speak with his brother. This order is carried out, and within moments, he stands before them, robed in the glorious blues and radiant golds of the House of Nolofinwe. 

"My brother, what has brought you here?" His eyes are fixed upon those of Feanor as he says this, yet not in wrath, but in a deep perception of tenderness. 

~~

Findekano rides on, alongside Maitimo. "Much better color. For both of you. It suits you well." He says with a laugh.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 11:24 AM)

I give an approving nod towards Fingon, followed by a soft laugh.

"Thank you! I suppose it goes well with Matimo's hair and my necklace or wreath too!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 11:33 AM)

Fëanor dismounts his horse and approaches Fingolfin. He nods respectfully, but his eyes are cold.

"I apologize that we have been so delayed in the visit we planned," he says, his voice stern, but not aggressive-- not yet. "Much peril has befallen us lately, and my eldest two children, Nelyafinwë and Fëanoriel, have betrayed us all. They have gone missing, and I wonder if you have seen them lately or know of their whereabouts."

~~

Indeed, the time spent here in the House of Nolofinwë has been good for Maitimo. Though the betrayal he suffered has altered him permanently, so too has the love and healing in this House. There is a depth of wisdom met with compassion to his eyes now, and he has grown fairer because of it.

"It is certainly a relief to be rid of that garish red," he says with a light laugh, smiling warmly at Findekano and Ancalirë.

"Are you all going to stop talking about your clothes now and begin our competition?" says Aredhel with an amused twinkle in her eye. She loads her bow with an arrow. These past few days, she has gotten her wish of having taught them some archery tricks and going on rides.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 11:38 AM)

I roll my eyes playfully at Aredhel.

"You do know that clothes hold an important motif and deeper symbolism to express our personalities and who we are?"

I give her a little smile.

"But enough of that, sister. I shall join you in this competition of yours."

I take up my own bow and arrow and prepare it. Standing beside her, waiting.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sunday at 11:40 AM)

Fingolfin is troubled by this question. He doesn't want to reveal everything, and put Maitimo and Ancalire in danger, but he doesn't know how he can do this without outright lying. 

"My brother," He says, with arms outstretched, waiting to embrace Feanor, who in turn does not seem to offer it. "Come inside. You must be weary of your travels. All of you must be." He glances to the farthest ends of the company. "Come, stay awhile. The doors of my house are open to you." He does not avert his eyes from Feanor. "I shall provide you with all you need. And we can discuss this, inside."

This won't buy much time, if it buys any, but it is worth the try, he feels.

~~

Findekano laughs. "I myself have always been more accustomed to the sword, and yet I have worked on my archery." He places a bow into his arrow, and glances competitively at his sister.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 11:52 AM)

Fëanor, not meeting Fingolfin's embrace, nods in agreement and follows him inside. The fact that he did not immediately answer the question makes Fëanor suspicious... if he has not seen them lately, why not say so right away?

"This is a most urgent matter," he presses. "It is of great concern to me and my wife that our children are missing. If you know something, you must tell us."

Caranthir, watching this, elbows his brothers. "Our _half-uncle_ is hiding something. Them, I'm sure," he whispers.

~~

"I am the same, brother," Maitimo says, grinning as he loads a bow with an arrow. "I'm much stronger with a sword, but it is good to practice with other things, I suppose."

"That's what she would want you to think," Turgon says with a joking smile, "but I think really she just wants an opportunity to show off."

"Don't think so low of me, brother, I'm helping all of you grow in your skills," Aredhel replies. They stand and face a row of targets, one for each of them. "Is everyone ready?"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sunday at 11:56 AM)

Fingolfin nods. "Of course it would be important. I understand that." He glances around. "But, you must take some time to rest of course, how was your journey?" He seats himself, and motions for the guests to sit down beside him. He is hoping this can remain casual.

Amras adds to Caranthir. "You're right. We can't trust him. Don't do anything he says."

~~

Findekano laughs. "Aye, knowing Aredhel, it's a bit of both!" He adjusts his bow and stretches a bit, preparing to shoot.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

And finally at last I prepare my own arrow, stretching it, waiting for the right moment until I release it. 

And to say the least, it is inaccurate. 

I suppose I wouldn't want to elaborate on how inaccurate it is...for one of the Eldar. I give a soft sigh of disappointment, and my eyes avoid theirs.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 12:05 PM)

"I cannot rest while my eldest two are missing," Fëanor says severely, his eyes narrowing with suspicion at Fingolfin. "You seem terribly reluctant, _half-brother,_ to answer my question. Have you, or have you not, recently seen Nelyafinwë and Fëanoriel?"

Caranthir nods in agreement and opens his mouth to speak, but a disapproving look from Curufin silences him.

~~

Seeing that everyone had loaded their bows, Aredhel raises hers and exclaims, "And... loose!"

Maitimo releases his arrow, and while it's far from the center of the target, the arrowhead is embedded deep into the target. He has the strength to shoot with sufficient power, but his accuracy still has much to be desired. And Turgon is more used to archery than the rest, so his arrow lands close to center, but still a little off.

Aredhel, of course, has hit the target in dead center. She glances around at the others to see how they did.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 12:08 PM)

"Don't even start on my one. It's...terribly inaccurate, to begin with."

Still, my voice is a soft whisper, and I avoid their glances, particularly that of Aredhel's.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sunday at 12:11 PM)

Fingolfin smiles, nodding. Once again, _half-brother. _That term hurts more than possibly anything else. "Well, uhm..." He begins. "If you must know, then yes." He sighs. "They have passed through here." He glances towards the window. "Took my own son, Fingon with them. I assume they returned to your House?" He glances around nervously, reading the reaction of Feanor.

~~

Findekano gives a laugh. "There is no shame in that, Ancalire!" Though his words hold little weight, since he himself was only a bit off from the target center.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 12:13 PM)

I give a soft sigh.

"Well, yours was _far more _accurate than mine...so..."

I glance forward at the leaves swaying softly in the wind, and their movements - graceful as that of a dance - calm my heart just a little more, and I smile.

_Yavanna, I know you're watching. Because the Valar e'er do._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

Fëanor exchanges a meaningful glance with Nerdanel. So it is just as he suspected... the House of Nolofinwë is indeed in on this plot, and Nelyo has likely swayed them to his influence. How Nelyo managed to make such a drastic jump from mild-mannered peacemaker to manipulative mastermind is beyond him.

"Yes," he says to Fingolfin, "your son turned up at our House several days ago, and would not tell us why he was there. Shortly after, the three of them disappeared. Have you not seen them since then?"

~~

Aredhel tilts her head, concerned by Ancalirë's shyness and apparent shame. "My sister, I would never judge you for your performance," she says gently, laying a hand on her shoulder. "You have very little experience with a bow, so fear not. You are learning, and that's all I wanted for you."

She walks past Turgon and Fingon's targets, both of which are respectable enough, having the arrows close to the center but not precise. "Not bad," she says, "but your aim could be better."

Then she moves to Maitimo's, and sees that his arrow is further away from the center than Turgon and Fingon's, but the arrowhead is almost entirely buried within the target. "That's some impressive power in that shot," she says, "but you need to take more time aiming, and not rush it."

It has taken her many years to build up both the strength and the accuracy to shoot the way she does, so she's pleased with all of them for giving it a try and learning.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

Fingolfin sighs. "Well, they left with my son." He glances around. "I don't know why he wouldn't tell you openly." He looked down. "But there seems to be a lot to this story, so please, enlighten my mind, brother." He glances around at all of them seated. "I should very much like to hear your own perceptions."

Amras whispers to Caranthir. "He's nothing but trouble. Probably hiding that wretched Nelyo somewhere in this place."

~~

Findekano nods, looking at his sister. "A sharp aim you are, in more ways than one!" He says with a laugh. And he looks also at Maitimo and Ancalire. "Truly, there is no shame. Aredhel has us come out very often. We've had more practice than yourselves."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 12:59 PM)

I shake my head.

"Aredhel, 'tis not that you would judge me, but rather that I judge myself. That I thought I would have done better, yet failed."

But as these words are spoken, a soft light emanates from the emerald necklace, and a voice rings forth from it, soft and lilting, mingled with the leaves of nature and the beauty of forests, a voice that only I can hear:

_Is it so? You have ne'er failed. There is always hope, Ancalírë, Aþāraphelūn o Gwendi._

I smile to myself. Of course she would know.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Sunday at 9:17 PM)

Fëanor stares coldly, intensely, into the eyes of Fingolfin. He has danced around the question yet again... which, in a way, tells Fëanor all he needs to know. Nelyo's lies must be deeply rooted indeed if Fingolfin is willing to cover for him like this.

"I am ashamed of the way my son must have deceived you, half-brother," he says with a harsh edge to his voice. "And I am shocked and disappointed by the way you must have fallen for it. Did he tell you that his brothers attempted to murder him? Did he weep and move you to pity? I am shocked by what a manipulator he has become. None of what he says is true, so I entreat you to give up your sympathy for him and help us find him and his sister."

Here, even Caranthir watches with interest, intrigued by the way Fëanor so aggressively tries to pin down Fingolfin like this.

~~

"Then do not judge yourself so severely, or you will only hinder yourself," Aredhel says to Ancalirë. "Remember, you are a novice at this. Do not expect perfection so soon."

And Maitimo nods in agreement with Findekano. "Indeed-- what chance do we have against the expert, or even those who have benefitted often from her teaching? Yet it is an honor to learn from you, Aredhel."

Aredhel smiles at this, and loads a second arrow onto her bow. "Thank you, Maitimo. Is everyone ready for the second round?"

Once everyone has loaded their bows once again, and they shoot. Maitimo is pleased to see that at least his second arrow has wound up slightly closer to the center, though it has still missed. Aredhel, meanwhile, lands her first arrow into her second, splitting it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 1:38 AM)

Fingolfin raises a brow to being confronted like this. It wasn't what he expected. He ponders long on what he should say next. How does he even respond to that? Of course the simplest way would be to agree, and believe this about Maitimo. Now he has to wonder in himself, who is telling the truth? Does he doubt his brother-- half-brother, or doubt Maitimo. Questions tumble through his head like a flood, enveloping any clear mindedness or reasoning he had managed to preserve in all this turmoil. Finally, he catches a breath as he stands facing Feanor.

"The tears were genuine." he finally says. "Whether his whole story is some big lie to cover up something, or he actually had these things happen.." He sighs. "I tell you this." He draws nearer. "Your son has seen pain. He has seen supposed death." He glances around, trying to gauge their reactions. "He walked as one who has fought in battle and whose company was defeated in their assault." He glances down. "Can I read his heart like a book, and tell you if he was honest? Truthfully, no." He lowers his voice. "But well have I known emotion, and your son is no fraud on that front. His tears, his weeping, they are well earned."

Amras turns to face Caranthir, whispering, "Aye, talk about a sentimental story. He's lying through his teeth."

~~

Findekano laughs. "An expert she is." He visibly is proud of his sister. "But even she was a novice once. A stranger in a sport that she knew nothing of." He gazes out, as if recalling it, or recalling tales of it. "None are born with that sort of agility, I suppose. But I deem she had some talent from the start." He says with a laugh, releasing the arrow he had arranged while he was speaking, and remarkably hitting the targeted mark. 

"By the Golden Sun, I think I've done it!" He says with a laugh.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 3:48 AM)

Quite reluctantly releasing my arrow for the second round, I am quite surprised that it is closer to the target than before. Well, closer by a decent amount, in fact. My heart lights up a little - yes, a little, still not much - and I smile softly to myself. In delicate tones, I whisper:

"By the Valar, it's closer this time!"

_I guess we just need practice and commitment, that's all._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Monday at 9:42 AM)

Fëanor is unmoved by Fingolfin's heartfelt defense of Nelyo, for he is tired of this sob-story being spread around like poison across the land. If he weren't so disgusted with Nelyo's recent behavior, he would almost be impressed that he has managed to move and deceive so many people with his performance-- but more than anything else, he wants this ended.

"His pain is self-inflicted," says Fëanor, "so do not pity him too much for it. He has twice provoked his brothers to anger--" (Caranthir nods aggressively at this--) "and been overconfident, and lost to them in their fighting. There is nothing more to it than that. Now, my household will have no peace till they are found. You must allow me to settle matters with my own children, Nolofinwë. Will you tell us where they are, or will you continue to betray me by hiding them?"

Curufin silently watches all this, observing the way Father's sharp words force Nolofinwë into a corner and cut straight to the point. He commits these words to memory, that he may learn to wield words with such skill and power himself.

~~

Meanwhile, ever since Maitimo and Ancalirë first arrived, the servants have been given orders to warn them of Fëanor's return. So as soon as Fëanor and his sons arrived, a servant immediately rode off to the woods and seeks out the children of Nolofinwë.

As Aredhel is walking around the targets, praising everyone for their progress and offering them advice, everyone jumps when the servant bursts forth to their area, breathless. "Lord Fëanaro is here with his wife and children," he says, bowing low to them. "I was sent to warn you."

Maitimo's face goes pale and he shares a worried look with Ancalirë.

But he takes a deep breath and says to the others, "As long as we are present at the same time as him, we are in danger, and we also put you in danger."

He remembers Lady Yavanna and her ongoing offer to keep them safe in her pastures, but for the sake of Fingon and Aredhel and Turgon, Maitimo doesn't mention this. "We have somewhere safe to go until Fëanaro is gone," he says, glancing at Ancalirë, certain that she knows what he's talking about. "For your safety, we won't tell you where."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 9:51 AM)

I give Matimo a swift nod, but still my eyes hold slight fear.

"Yes...we do indeed. But we can speak of it with none other."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 9:57 AM)

Fingolfin's eyes widen as he hears this. "Betray you?" He gazes in shock. "I'm not betraying you, or anyone- what are you talking about?" He tries to calm down. "My brother, I understand your concern, and I share it, but please, do not you think they might already be safe?"

~~

Findekano grabs the hand of Maitimo. "You can't leave. It's not safe." He glances up with pleading eyes. "Let me go with you, I know these woods. You don't." He chokes back tears, almost. "Please brother, I do not want to lose you. I could have. I could've lost you..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 10:03 AM)

As I hear Findekáno's last phrase, I turn away in grief.

"Do not bring back the memories of such deep lamentations."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Monday at 10:23 AM)

"You have not answered my question about whether or not you have seen my eldest two children, which indicates that you are hiding something from me," Fëanor presses, leaning in close to Fingolfin, his eyes cold and voice bitter. "You have played a role in tearing my family apart, therefore betraying me."

~~

Maitimo gazes into Findekano's face, moved and conflicted. He does not wish to be parted from him, and he wishes he could just tell him where they were going-- but if he knows that, he may be forced to lie to Fëanor.

"Please, brother, we... we are not staying in these woods. There is a place where we can go that is perfectly safe. I know for certain that it is impossible for harm to come to us there. I do not wish to be separated, but I fear that if Father summons you and you are missing, that could increase the conflict and put everyone in further danger."

He adds, "We will not be gone long. We will return after Fëanaro is departed."

Aredhel nods in agreement and lays a sympathetic hand on Findekano's shoulder. "He is right, brother. We may have to present ourselves to Fëanor, and that may be the best way to help Maitimo and Ancalirë."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 10:28 AM)

Fingolfin is deeply conflicted as Feanor gets more and more pressing and hostile. 

"No, no. I haven't betrayed you-" He presses. "There is, no one by the name of Nelyo living here. None." 

~~

Findekano takes a deep breath, trying to hide his sorrow. "Alright..." He sighs. "I understand- just please come back. Please. If you need help, send word to me. Please." He tries to hide it, but he is on the verge of tears.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 1:49 PM)

I glance towards Matimo.

"Indeed, and we must go swiftly, for little time we have."

And as these words are spoken, a soft light emanates from my green jewel once more, though she does not speak yet.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Monday at 2:04 PM)

Fëanor suspiciously studies Nolofinwë. He makes direct eye contact and does not seem to be lying-- for he is certainly a terrible liar. Unlike Nelyo, apparently. 

Yet still, there's something missing, something off, about all this.

"Then, when is the last time you saw Nelyo and Fëanoriel?" he asks. "And where are your own children?"

~~

Maitimo tightly embraces Findekano and reassures him, "We will not be gone long, and will return as soon as the danger has passed. And do not worry for us, though I deeply appreciate your loyalty and friendship."

He nods at Ancalirë, seeing the faint light from her necklace, and Aredhel and Turgon mount their horses.

As the three of them ride off, Maitimo and Ancalirë disappear.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 2:06 PM)

We find ourselves next within the Pastures of Yavanna, with the Valie standing ere us, and as soon as I see her I run to her, embracing her deeply.

_"Thank you, yet again, Kementári. Thank you for all, for everything."_

And to this did Kementári answer:

_"Indeed, e'er shall we aid ye. For ne'er is Hope lost within our hearts, and within ye own also."_

She releases the embrace gently, and smiles down at me, then at Matimo.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 2:14 PM)

Fingolfin breathes deeply. "Nelyafinwe and Feanoriel were last at my house long ago. It has been much time since." 

He is truly treading on thin land now. It seems as though he will be discovered soon.

"My children went riding. Aredhel is skilled with a bow, and my son the greatest swordsman. They are practicing, and riding for pleasure."

~~

Findekano gives a final word. "Goodbye, brother." As a tear rolls down his cheek, and he rides forward, praying in his heart to the Valar that they do not let any harm come to him.

_Yavanna, protect them. Please. Guard Maitimo, and bring him back safely, and keep him safe._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 2:19 PM)

Yavanna hears well Findekáno's plea, and turns to gaze out into the far distance.

_The Grace of the Valar shall protect those thou holdest dear. Ava rúcë. (Fear not.)_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Monday at 3:40 PM)

Fëanor is silent for a long moment, and he exchanges a glance with Nerdanel, wondering if she shares his suspicions. Perhaps Nolofinwë is indeed telling the truth, and has not seen them since they first went to his House, but he seems to be terribly vague and uncomfortable in his responses.

"Did your son Fingon return alone, then, after coming from my House?" he asks.

At that moment, Fingon and Aredhel and Turgon return from their ride, hoping they do not look as afraid as they feel.

"Uncle Fëanaro," says Turgon with a polite bow, "what a pleasant surprise to see you here!"

He hopes his voice doesn't come out sounding sarcastic. After all, before all these events befell, he had no grudge against Fëanor. 

~~

Maitimo returns Yavanna's smile and, bowing low, says, "Thank you for your protection. I only hope our kin will be safe as well."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 3:57 PM)

Yavanna smiles softly.

_"They shall be indeed. Fear not."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Monday at 4:38 PM)

"Well, no... He, didn't..." Fingolfin says hesitantly. He doesn't want to lie, but he also doesn't desire to put Maitimo and Ancalire in danger. He heaves a sigh of relief as his children return.

"Turgon, Aredhel, Fingon!" He laughs and exclaims as he embraces each of them. "Your uncle and his company have finally arrived!" 

He tries to look cheerful, but it's hard. 

Findekano whispers into the ear of his father as they hug. "Father, what are you doing?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Monday at 11:28 PM)

Aredhel, too, senses something is off with Father-- he seems strained and tense despite his outwardly cheerful words; she can see it in his eyes. And it isn't hard to guess why, given the fierce death-stare in the eyes of Fëanor and his sons. She simply remains silent and smiles as she embraces her father, since she has no idea what to say to Fëanor.

Fëanor opens his mouth to question Nolofinwë about his admission that Fingon did not return alone, but Turgon speaks to him before he can utter another word. "We are glad you have finally made it here after all this time, Uncle. How was your journey here?"

"Long-- far longer than it should have been-- but that is not important," Fëanor says impatiently. "Your brother was at my House a few days ago, and he would not tell us why he came. Then Nelyafinwë and Fëanoriel went missing at the same time as he left. We are urgently searching for them. Have you seen them recently?"

"Oh, my brother often goes off on adventures, and sometimes doesn't tell any of us much about it," Turgon says casually. "I do hope my cousins are all right, though. I'd hate to see them suffer."

He casts somewhat of a dark look at Fëanor before turning away and speaking to Maglor.

Meanwhile, Fëanor is silently seething at the way everyone is dodging around his direct questions. Nelyo really must have everyone in this House wrapped around his finger, fully convinced of his lies. If this weren't so despicable, Fëanor would almost be impressed by the way he managed to win himself some allies like this.

Leaning over towards Nerdanel, he whispers, "My dear, this is pointless. Can't you see how they're refusing to help us find our children?"

~~

Maitimo gazes off into the lush, green landscape, and tries to allow the wonder and brilliance of it to overtake his thoughts, but his restless mind will not be calmed even by this beauty. He can't escape from overwhelming feelings of guilt-- he hates to think of Nolofinwë, his new father, being forced to deal with the treachery of Fëanaro and his sons, and of Findekano possibly getting pulled into it too. What if Fëanor grows violent and they get hurt? Should he not be there to help then? But then again, he knows he'd make everything worse with his presence, so either way, he is guilty.

He can't articulate this mixture of thoughts and feelings into words, and glances at the Lady Yavanna, knowing she would be able to know his thoughts.

At least Ancalirë seems joyful here; he envies that, and the fact that he has not been fully comforted even by the presence of a Vala only adds to his feelings of guilt.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 12:05 AM)

Nerdanel sighs. "I'll talk to them." She smiles, walking towards Fingolfin, who is now finding himself swarmed by his confused children and the members of the House of Feanor.

"Nolofinwe, be honest. Have you seen them?" Nerdanel questions, cutting to the core in a sensitive way.

"Seen who?" Fingolfin responds, hoping to answer without lying.

"Nelyo and Feanoriel, of course." Nerdanel replies.

"No. I haven't." He says. This was of course, on the verge of a lie. But still, he spoke with truth, a truly honorable ruler. 

Maglor speaks to Turgon. "What is it? What do you want?" 

Fingon walks closer to his father, whispering. "Father, what are you doing? Seriously, what is the point of this all? How did they get here?"

Yet Fingolfin is too concerned with many other things to answer his son, but feels bad in it being so. Fingon then turns to Feanor, albeit very nervously. 

"Feanor, uhm... Why would you think, my father had anything to do with, this?"

He knows why. His greatest fear was becoming a reality. His father's House could now be in danger,_ because of him._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 2:41 AM)

Yavanna glances at Matimo softly in love and compassion, speaking to him in thought:

_“You have done nothing wrong, Matimo. Fear not. Nauva i nauva. (What shall be, will be.)”_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 8:37 AM)

Turgon is a bit saddened to see even Maglor react so defensively to him. It didn't used to be like this-- the two of them had once been close friends. Not to the same level as Findekano and Maitimo, but still, they used to run through the halls and play games together. And now Maglor seems on edge, almost hostile-- though it seems understandable based on what he's heard of the recent events.

"Peace, cousin. I only wanted to greet you, for it is a long time since I saw you last," he says with a gentle smile. "You look strained. I am sorry to hear of all this turmoil which has befallen you recently."

He wishes he had some time alone with Maglor-- surely, he can't be one of the brothers who betrayed Maitimo, can he?

~~

Fëanor blinks in surprise at Findekano's addressing him with such bold words. "In truth, you have made me suspicious, young Findekano," he says, almost amused, "for the way you appeared so suddenly and without explanation at my House, and that you disappeared at the exact time as Nelyo and Fëanoriel. It makes me certain that Nelyo has deceived you as well as his sister. Tell me, what happened to them after the three of you departed? When was the last time you saw them?"

~~

Maitimo nods gratefully, and tries to convince himself that the words of Yavanna are true-- in his head, he knows this. She is a Vala and cannot speak a lie. Yet the knowledge has not yet impacted his heart or completely reassured him.

_And yet, Lady Yavanna, _he says through his thoughts, _I know that the House of Nolofinwë, and Ancalirë, would not be in danger if not for me. It is true that I could not have prevented the betrayal of my brothers, and yet perhaps if I had simply endured it alone, those I cherish most would be safe from the wrath of Fëanaro._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 8:43 AM)

Yavanna gives Matimo a sorrowful and compassionate smile.

_Why do you criticise yourself for the falling of these darkling malices? 'Tis not thyself to blame for any of this. If anything, it may have e'en been myself to take greater blame, for not intervening earlier to protect you._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 8:45 AM)

Maglor looked with some tenderness at Turgon. "I'm sorry. The road here has not been an easy one, and it has been fraught with much arguing and unrest. Not to mention, I lost my lyre, and while it seems of little importance, it wasn't. My brothers likely took it, or they left it, and I don't know which." He sighs. "But that's no reason to anger at you." He heaves a breath. "I mean Nelyo no harm, where is he? I miss him. The only truly decent one left of us..." He whispers.

"Thank you for your greeting of peace, yet I feel it is forsaken our House." Maglor says with a breath.

~~

Findekano glances down, hoping to escape Feanor's questioning, but knowing he will not. "I- they must've left somehow...." He was a terrible liar, and under this pressure, nothing he was saying made sense. 

_Of course I made them suspicious. It's all my fault for this._

Nerdanel glances to Feanor. "Nolofinwe says that they have not seen them."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 9:05 AM)

"No harm done, cousin," Turgon says, laying a sympathetic hand on Maglor's shoulder. "Do not say that your lyre is unimportant, for I know your music is a part of who you are, and your brothers do not understand it."

And his heart aches to not be able to tell Maglor that Maitimo is safe and cared for here-- he yearns to believe that Maglor would never play a part in this betrayal, yet for the safety of Maitimo and Ancalirë, he must use extreme caution, and tell no one of their whereabouts.

"I know not where Nelyo is," he says-- this is a technical truth, but not truthful in spirit, yet it is necessary for now. "We are concerned for him, and for all of you. I hope all this will come to a peaceful resolution soon."

~~

Fëanor scrutinizes the face of Findekano, entirely unconvinced by his words, but before he can make further inquiries, Nerdanel speaks to him.

"Of course he says that," Fëanor says impatiently. "I'm convinced everyone in this House is aiding Nelyo in his deception."

But he cannot prove such a thing, not until they either admit to hiding Nelyo and Fëanoriel, or until they are found. Turning back to Nolofinwë, he says in a proud and stern voice, "I should like to have a look around, if you permit it. I'm sorry we cannot stay for a proper visit, but there can be no rest or leisure until my children are found."

~~

_I do not blame myself for their evil deeds, _Maitimo says, _nor do I blame you, or any of the Valar, for allowing them the free will to make their own evil choices... I only feel that my very presence is a danger to my sister and to my own family._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 9:11 AM)

Yavanna sheds a slight tear upon hearing Matimo's words.

_Ne'er hath thy presence been a danger to anyone, and ne'er shall it be._

She embraces him tenderly, taking him into her arms.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 9:14 AM)

"Thank you, Turgon." Maglor says. "I suppose I've become almost cold. I'm sorry for not welcoming you with open arms. It's been so long." He sighs. "But you have to know where he is... I mean, you must...."

~~

Nerdanel eyes Feanor. "Remember. Peace."

Findekano whispers to his father as Feanor speaks. "No, father, you can't let him. We don't know where they went... They could be around outside still-" Fingolfin cuts him off. "Hm... And why would you want to search our land? We already told you, we do not know where Feanoriel and Nelyafinwe have gone.

Fingon rises once again to Feanor. "He's telling the truth! Why do you even think that we're to blame? Have you any proof at all? You can't just come in and search our kingdom-"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 9:36 AM)

Turgon smiles and says, "It's all right; I understand--" but his voice is cut off as he starts to overhear the escalating conflict between his brother and Fëanor.

In his arguing with Fingolfin and Fingon, Fëanor retorts, "Because you have all been so vague and suspicious, avoiding direct answers to my questions, and it leads me to believe you are hiding something-- or _someone!"_

He stands coldly against them, his hand moving towards his sword, but he does not reach for it. Curufin is the first to stand by his side, and Caranthir and Celegorm quickly join.

Aredhel stands between Fingon and her father and whispers to them, "We must quickly find a way to calm this. They look as though they're wishing for a fight."

~~

Maitimo returns Yavanna's embrace, and the life and growth brought by her presence soothes his heart somewhat. Yet he feels that some time has passed, and he wonders what all is happening between his new family and Fëanor, and hopes they are all safe.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 9:40 AM)

Fingolfin extends his hands before him, backing away slightly. "Brother, peace... I mean no ill to you, or your children..."

Fingon whispers to his father his voice pleading. "Father, we need to end this quickly. He can't search around. I don't know where they went but they could be nearby-"

He's cut off by his father hushing him, believing that Feanor may have heard his words.

Fingon glances around, mustering the courage to speak with Feanor. "Why, why were you suspicious of our House to begin with?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 11:12 AM)

Fëanor glances sharply at Fingon, having overheard his words. Everything is just as he suspected... the House of Nolofinwë is full of liars and accomplices to the treachery of Nelyafinwë. His face flushes with anger, and his eyes blaze with fury.

In one swift motion, he draws his sword and thrusts it in Nolofinwë's direction. 

"So it is as I guessed!" he cries. "My half-brother has betrayed us all, colluding with my son in some malicious plot against us, and lying to conceal it! I thought it was Nelyo who had influence over you, but perhaps it has been _you, _all these years, whispering your cunning deceptions in his ears that my House may be torn apart. _This is sharper than thy tongue!"_

He aims his sword at Nolofinwë's chest.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 11:40 AM)

I give a sudden gasp. 

I sense something. _Something deeply troubling._

I turn to Yavanna, and she nods, but before I can rise she pulls me back down. One look from her eyes tells me that I - nay, _we_ - cannot intervene at this point. That would make things worse. Not when Fëanor is like this...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 11:56 AM)

Fingolfin's face went pale, and all his children gazed in shock. He made no answer, but instead slipped away without word or response to any of his House or theirs. 

Meanwhile, his children stood speechless, unaware of what to say or do. 

_So it really had become this bad._

Nerdanel eyes Feanor as Fingolfin leaves. "Feanaro my love, why? what has come over you?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 1:43 PM)

Fëanor tries to follow after Fingolfin, but a few guards stand in his path, armed with spears. The children of Fingolfin get behind the guards as well.

Of course, there's only two of them and they are not nearly the warrior that Fëanor is, but their movement, combined with the pleas form Nerdanel, causes him to stop. There may be only two guards here, but there are many other soldiers in this House, and Fëanor did not come prepared for a fight against the whole House. Besides, keeping Nerdanel safe is still more important to him than his rage against his half-brother.

With a frustrated sigh, he says to his sons, "Sheath your weapons. We are leaving."

Curufin obeys immediately, and so does Caranthir, albeit more reluctantly.

~~

Meanwhile, Aredhel and Turgon are relieved that their father managed to end the situation before it got violent, but their hearts are still racing because of what almost happened. Their father could have died at the hand of Fëanaro... if any of them had any lingering doubts about Maitimo and Ancalirë's story, those doubts were entirely gone now.

"Father, where are you going?" Turgon asks. "And what of Fëanaro and his sons? Can we make them leave? I fear they are a danger to us all."

~~

Maitimo, too, senses something off, deep in his fëa-- at first he thinks it's only his usual worry about everything, but as he sees the concerned glances from Yavanna and Ancalirë, he realizes there must be something wrong that they, too, can sense.

He's not sure why they can now sense these things-- perhaps it is a gift from being in the presence of the Valar. But it doesn't reassure him that they look troubled too.

"What's going on?" he asks. "Is our family in trouble?"

And he urgently pleads with Yavanna, "After they have sacrificed so much for us, I cannot stand idly by if they are in danger!"


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 1:45 PM)

Yavanna shakes her head, gazing towards Matimo

"Not immediately, for now. The imminent danger hath just ended."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 1:51 PM)

Nerdanel looks to Feanor. "Feanaro, what was that about?" She sighs. "You never told me you were planning to _threaten _him. I thought we came in peace-" 

She does not know what to say. This is all so troubling, and she does not know what could have brought her husband to do this, in front of their entire House, and in front of Fingolfin's own children. It seemed truly horrible to her.

Meanwhile Amras looks to Caranthir. "So, what do you make of all this? And you, Curufin, what do you make of it?"

~~

Fingolfin looks at his children with love. "I do not know if we could make them leave, but they may on their own. For the now, guard your hearts, keep eyes watchful for Maitimo and Ancalire. I have counsel I must seek." 

Fingon runs after his father, pleading. "Father, with all respect due you, Feanaro could have ended your life... Do you really think it's safe to be alone, anymore?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 2:13 PM)

"I never _planned_ to threaten him," Fëanor says, his voice tense and irritable. "But did you not hear Findekano betray their lie? They have Nelyo and Fëanoriel hidden around here somewhere and they kept that hidden from us. They are essentially holding our children hostage."

He sighs heavily and gazes at Nerdanel, his face still stern and hard, but his anger tempered ever so slightly. "Besides, I am beginning to realize that the deception from Nelyo must have originated from Nolofinwë. He has long been close with Findekano-- too close for my comfort. I do not know their reason for sowing these seeds of discord among us. But they must want our House weakened so that they may usurp our rightful place on the throne."

~~

"I think," says Caranthir, almost before Amras is done speaking, "that Nolofinwë is a liar and a traitor and a coward!"

"I find it interesting-- and troubling-- that he has covered for Nelyo like this," Curufin says, stroking his chin thoughtfully. "How could he have persuaded him to do this? Our uncle has long had a deep and naïve affection for Father, and would never want to believe that Nelyo's tale is true."

He adds, quietly, "This is getting out of control. I believe we must find Nelyo as soon as possible, and..." He glances around to make sure no one is eavesdropping, but he can't be certain of that. But the brothers understand his meaning and nod in agreement.

~~

Aredhel nods in agreement with Fingon. "I agree, Father. We're worried about you after what we have just seen. I knew there was some trouble in the House of Fëanor, but I never could have foreseen him threatening you the way he did."

She stares at him pleadingly and embraces him. "Don't go, Father!"

~~

Maitimo sighs heavily, the guilt of not being around to help his family continuing to gnaw at him. So they are out of imminent danger, but for how long?

"Can you tell us what has happened?" he asks Yavanna.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 2:20 PM)

Yavanna gazes with sorrow and hesitation at Matimo.

_"Forgive me...but I cannot. Something within me tells me I cannot reveal any of this, to any other."_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 2:38 PM)

Nerdanel takes Feanor's hands into her own. "I don't know if that's what they intend..." She sighs. "Even so, there are more peaceable ways to handle this than to point your blade at his breast!" She makes a face of shock. "I- you would, kill your own kin? Your own brother? You would murder him, for your throne or whatever?"

She is in disbelief. It seems too off that Feanor would do this. He couldn't. Yet she saw it.

~~

Amras nods. "Yes. And quickly." Amrod comes from behind, apparently having listened. "And what? What are you talking about? Find Nelyo, and what-?" He says, stammering. 

~~

"I must, my children. My heart is troubled. I must withdraw. I cannot be with any." Fingolfin says in response.

Fingon pleads. "But, father- no! Didn't you see what he did? He called you half-brother, he insulted you, and he almost took your life!"

"Not now, Findekano..." He says, walking off.

Fingon follows. "Not now? Then when? He would've killed you if it hadn't been for his wife! You have to go after him, or at least get out of here-"

"I'm not going after anyone. I need time alone." Fingolfin responds.

"But, father! You can't! It's not safe, and aren't you even the slightest bit affected by what he said and did?!" Fingon adds.

"Not now, my son..." Fingolfin says. 

"But, aren't you?!" Fingon presses on.

"Yes. I am. The sadness is too much to bear. My grief requires solitude. Be safe, my son." Fingolfin says, turning a corner, and Fingon is hesitant to follow him.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 4:55 PM)

Truthfully, Fëanor had not thought that far ahead when he drew his sword-- to kill Nolofinwë was not his intent; he had simply been reacting based on his anger at their admission that he was hiding Nelyo and Fëanoriel.

He is stunned to silence for a few minutes before he replies: "Nay, I would not have killed him, I don't think... but I was within my rights to challenge him, for he has taken our children and lied about it. This I will _not _concede."

~~

"Nothing, Amrod," Caranthir snaps. "Go away!"

Curufin hopes that Amrod will not make too big a nuisance of himself... he'd hate to have to make sure one of the twins is out of the picture too. Amrod has made it clear that his loyalty lies more with Nelyo and the Valar... but perhaps it won't be that way forever.

"Don't be cruel, Caranthir," he says, shooting him a glance. "Amrod, it has been hard for you, hasn't it?" He rides closer to Amrod and pulling him away from the others. "To be divided between Amras and Nelyo like this."

~~

Aredhel glances sadly at Turgon and Fingon. "Let him be," she says quietly. "I can certainly understand needing solitude during a time like this."

~~

Maitimo's worry only grows at this, though he won't argue. Still, he isn't allowed to return to the House of Nolofinwë or even know what's going on, and it's maddening. For even if no physical harm has come to them, Maitimo knows all too well how Fëanaro can be with his scathing and accusing words. Surely, nothing good is going on there.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Tuesday at 5:01 PM)

Nerdanel sighs. "I'm gladdened at the least to know you would not have slain him... Yet still. Why would you do this? Why would you challenge him? Do you have any idea the anger that will be aimed at our house if you threaten your brother?"

She doesn't want the good left in their house to perish. They are passionate, and it is good, but it could easily become evil.

~~

Amrod nods. "Of course... And what's harder is this false 'justice'! I know I'm to blame-" he exclaims. "I know I'M GUILTY!"
Amras shoots him a piercing glare.

~~

Fingon nods. "I understand too, but I'm worried. Feanaro has gone mad... He could have taken our father." He chokes back tears. "We have to find Maitimo and Ancalire.. They could be in danger."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Tuesday at 5:19 PM)

Yavanna glances towards Matimo and I, and gives a soft sigh. She speaks softly:

"If you wish, I may take you to the woods beyond, still under my protection."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Tuesday at 5:53 PM)

"Well, let there be anger, then, for I am angry that my half-brother has stolen our children and corrupted them against us," Fëanor snaps. He hears a vague bit of shouting going on amongst the boys, riding behind them, but he ignores it.

Curufin tries to shush Amrod, but thankfully it seems like Father wasn't paying attention. "And what good does that do you?" he asks Amrod. "Do you wish to make a martyr of yourself and have Father punish you the way he punished Nelyo?"

In a lower voice he adds, "And yet we are doing this for the good of the kingdom. Will you ally yourself with Nelyo, and come to ruin as he has, or join us in our triumph? Choose wisely, Amrod, for we four make a terrible enemy, and you will never win if you oppose us."

~~

"I know... I know..." Aredhel's eyes well up with tears as she thinks about how they were mere inches away from losing Father, how he could have been doomed to the Halls of Mandos. And yet, he was spared from such a fate, and that is all that matters for now.

"Yes, you are right. I know they said they would be safe, but who knows anything at this point? Let's first look in the woods where we were earlier, and see if they have returned."

~~

"Yes, thank you. I should like to return, and offer Father and Findekano and the rest comfort if we can," says Maitimo. "So long as this is also your wish, sister?" he asks, turning to Ancalirë.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 1:28 AM)

Nerdanel sighs deeply. "Feanor!" She exclaims. "You do not know that they were doing such, and it could have easily been a thousand other reasons." She glances towards him closely. "Even if that was their plan, why would you threaten Nolofinwe in front of his own children?" She questions. "Have you any idea how much anger and sadness is now undoubtedly stirring in his children's hearts? Why would you do this?" 

Amrod glances down. "Nothing." He says. "It will do nothing for me." He glances out. "But maybe, maybe for once, it isn't all about me. Maybe I care about justice, even if I am punished. Maybe I want to do the right thing no matter how hard it hurts...." His voice trails off, and Amras gives him a dull glare.

"So now it's all about Nelyo, hm?" Inquires Amras. "You're betraying us for good?"

Amrod sighs. "I mean, no. Not if I can avoid it."

"You can't." Replies Amras. "It's either us or Nelyo."

Amrod looks down. "Please don't trap me like this, brother."

Amras replies. "Brother? You think I will accept you as kin after your betrayal? How dumb do you think me?"

~~

Fingolfin nods, but inside, he is truly fraught with sadness and remorse. He feels at fault for all of this, and the weight of believing that his actions could have _killed _his father, hangs on him like a heavyweight. He tries to put on a calm face for his siblings, but he can't even fake it. His face is marked with sadness, and cares and guilt are engraved upon it.

"To the woods, then." He says at length, still seemingly distracted with his own thoughts which trouble him. Could this all have been prevented if he had simply kept quiet? Would his father had been threatened? If he had never conversed with Nelyo, could all of this peril have been avoided? He feels an almost darkling remorse. If his own friendship is a danger to kin and brother, what does he do?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Yesterday at 3:50 AM)

"'Tis so indeed, brother." I respond to Matimo. 

And so, Yavanna takes us back to the woods, gazing upon both of us for a swift moment ere she bids us farewell and disappears.

_Yet ne'er is it truly a farewell, for the Valar e'er watch o'er us, and e'er are they held deep within our hearts._


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

Fëanor falls silent, frustrated that Nerdanel does not seem to be understanding his point of view in this situation, or taking the gravity of the situation with Nolofinwë seriously enough.

"They revealed that Nelyo and Fëanoriel are hiding in their lands, and did not tell us about it. Nolofinwë has brought this conflict upon himself," is all he says.

~~

Curufin frowns deeply at this exchange. Things aren't looking good for Amrod. Being closest in age with the twins, he hates the idea of Amrod now being an enemy of theirs as well as Nelyo.

"You misunderstand what true justice is," he says to Amrod. "Would Nelyo not make a weak leader? And what is the cost of a weak leader? Think of the countless lives that would be lost if he is too weak-willed to properly oppose an enemy. This is why you must think of the greater good of the kingdom, and not your own self-righteous idea of justice."

~~

Aredhel nods, and the three of them depart for the woods, all of them in grieved silence. The look on her face is somber and grim-- she has long suspected that Fëanaro is not trustworthy, and she tried to warn Father about it from the very first time Maitimo and Ancalirë came to their house. Yet she had always hoped she was wrong, and hates now to be proven right.

Glancing over at Findekano, she can read the anguish and despair on his face, and she can only imagine he must feel terrible about what happened.

"Don't blame yourself for all this," she says gently. "Any of us could have made such a mistake. Even Father was struggling with what to say to Fëanaro-- and he was sniffing out the truth like a bloodhound, and we are all too honest to invent some clever lie which would have pleased him. He would have found out somehow."

~~

As they reappear in the forest, near the targets where they had been practicing earlier, Maitimo feels suddenly vulnerable once again, now that Yavanna is gone, and Fingon and the rest have not arrived yet. He knows the Valar are ever present and watching, but to no longer have the protection of Yavanna's physical presence makes him uneasy.

"Should we wait here, do you think?" he asks Ancalirë. "If Fëanor is gone, Findekano and the rest may return here to look for us."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Yesterday at 11:26 AM)

I nod.

"We shall wait."

I bring my arms around him, and pull him into a deep embrace.

"Fear not, for I am with you."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 11:34 AM)

Nerdanel still isn't convinced. His words and actions seemed cruel. "Alright, and now what's your plan? Separate Fingon from Nelyo, if we ever find them?" She sighs. "Nolofinwe has feelings too, you know. How would you feel if he had gone into your house after you showed him hospitality and then he threatened your life? I don't know that you made the right choice, my love."

~~

"It's not self-righteous." Says Amrod. "I'm never raising a sword against Nelyo again. End of point."
Amras gives an obnoxiously playful look. "How about a dagger? That would do some damage... Call it a compromise?"
Amrod gives a look of unamusement. "No. No daggers, no swords, I won't raise a hand against him for that matter."
"That's very selfish you know..." Amras retorts.
"Selfish?" Amrod questions. "You all are plotting to _kill _him, and you think _I'm _selfish?"

~~

Fingon nods, but he doesn't believe it even remotely. He was the one at fault. How could he not be? His friendship to Nelyo got everyone in trouble, and could've claimed his father's life. He nearly wanted to run away and hide, far from his family and his House, far from his friends. Far off, where he could deal no danger to anyone. He looks troubled, and sorrow hangs over his face.

"Come on." He says, clicking the reins of his horse forward. "We have to go forward if we plan to make it in timely fashion."

He gives a glance to Aredhel, addressing his sister's words, out of care for her. "Maybe anyone could have, but I did. I lied, and I made the biggest fool of myself doing so. If father had died, it would have been all my-" He stops short. Riding on. He hated that thought.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Yesterday at 5:51 PM)

Maitimo embraces Ancalirë in return. "And I am grateful that we are together, sister. I only worry for the rest of our kin."

~~

"I don't know," Fëanor says with a frustrated sigh. "All I know is that we do need to find our children, but we can't do that as long as Nolofinwë has forbidden us from searching his lands, and he refuses to reveal them to us."

The words of his wife are beginning to prick his conscience in an uncomfortable way, but he refuses to acknowledge it.

~~

"It is selfish because, as long as he is the heir, the kingdom is at risk," says Curufin. "And as long as he is alive, he is the heir."

Glancing forwards to their parents, he says, "Let us speak no more of this."

However, he doesn't really think Father and Mother are listening. Rather, he needs Amrod to not be involved in any of their future conversations. For he is beginning to realize that, in order to accomplish their goal, they need to find Nelyo before Father does. And that is a trip on which Amrod cannot come along.

~~

"We were all dishonest, directly or indirectly," Aredhel says, trying to reassure him. "It is not how we normally are. Yet if the Valar can forgive Maitimo for lying to Fëanor in order to protect you and Ancalirë, I am certain they would also forgive us for doing the same to protect them."

They ride on in silence for a while until they arrive in the place where they had been practicing earlier. They are all relieved to see Maitimo and Ancalirë waiting there.

Maitimo can instantly recognize the look of anguish and distress on Findekano's face, and he rushes anxiously towards him. "What has happened? Nothing good, I'm guessing. Was anyone hurt?"

Yet he feels he already has some idea of the answer to that question. While it looks like no one is wounded physically, he knows all too well of Fëanaro's ability to tear at the heart and the fëa.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Yesterday at 5:57 PM)

I shake my head at Matimo's questions.

"None were hurt, brother. But I will speak naught of the events that I had...partially been able to know. For all lies within the Will of the Valar."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 6:00 PM)

Nerdanel gazes at Feanor as they ride. "I just don't know why you acted like that. It was sort of, cruel and menacing in a way.." She turns to look forward. "Not as though you are cruel. You aren't... Just-"

She can't think of the words to say. She is almost angry at Feanor for doing this to his brother and their family. She wants to confront him, but she wants peace even more. She only hopes that this does not ruin all relationship with the twain kingdoms.

~~

Amrod doesn't nod, but only turns off to ride further up, speaking. "Well, I don't think I'm being selfish. Maybe you all are."
Amras shoots him a rude glance, but he never even notices it, as he doesn't look back.
Amras looks to Caranthir, whispering. "We've got to get rid of that wretched Nelyo. And soon."

~~

Fingon gazes down, tears forming in his eyes. "Not physically. No one was hurt physically. But my father, he-" He chokes back tears, breathing sharply to even hold it in.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Yesterday at 6:07 PM)

"Enough of this," Fëanor says with a wave of his hand, his expression darkening. "Is it not hard enough that my half-brother has stolen our children? Are you to turn against me too?"

~~

Caranthir nods in vehement agreement, and so does Celegorm. "Sooner rather than later, and before Father gets to him," Caranthir says. "See, Father won't search another man's land without permission... but I have no such qualms, when the fate of the kingdom is at stake."

~~

"Let them speak for themselves," Maitimo says gently to Ancalirë. Then he turns back to Findekano and grasps his hands. "What happened to Father? It's all right; you can tell me, brother."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)

Nerdanel gasps, a look of shock. "Turn against you?" She says with astoundment. "I'm appalled you'd ever say that. Have I not always had your heart? You are not cruel nor menacing. I didn't say you were, I..."

She stammers. How could Feanaro say that? She would never do such a thing.

~~

Amras nods. "Of course. I'd take down armies if it meant Nelyo wouldn't end up on the throne."

~~

Findekano looks down, sorrow engraved in his face. "Feanaro held a blade at his breast." He chokes back tears. "We could have lost father, and it was all my fa-" He stops short, not wanting to rise conflict, and not wanting to put that on Nelyo. Best to keep that one to himself, no matter how painful that proved. "It was a sad moment..." He says in grief, holding back so much from Nelyo.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Yesterday at 6:21 PM)

I widen my eyes.

_So that is what..._

I swiftly glance towards Findekáno as I hear his opening words before turning away again. Looking up at the sky, I silently think to myself:

_What hath now become of this world...?_


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)

Fëanor is both shocked and grieved at his wife's reaction-- it forces him to realize he's taken his anger too far, towards her, at least. He still feels justified in his reaction to Nolofinwë.

"My dear... no, of course not. You have always held my heart, and I'll have none but you. But I fear that you and I are not united in this matter, and after all the strife in the family lately..."

His voice trails off. In the midst of all other conflicts, Nerdanel has always stood by him, and if she no longer does he feels he has nothing else.

~~

"And I as well," says Caranthir, and Curufin nods in approval. He can see that Mother and Father are in some intense conversation, and Amrod and Maglor are too far away to hear anything.

"It will be a difficult operation," Curufin says, "to potentially sneak undetected onto the lands of Nolofinwë. And especially if Nelyo is with Fingon, Turgon and Aredhel, we would essentially be an equal match-- in fact, Nelyo and the children of Fingolfin might outmatch us, for all four of them are skilled with weapons. No, we'll have to somehow catch Nelyo alone and that will be the real trick of it, surely."

~~

Aredhel can see that Findekano and Maitimo must need a moment alone, without the rest of them watching, so she steps aside with Ancalirë and Turgon.

"And what of you, are you all right?" she asks Ancalirë. "You seem to have some idea of what has happened. How did you learn of it?"

~~

Maitimo studies Findekano with both sadness and confusion. He looks like he's holding something back, and while Maitimo understands, it pains him to not be told everything.

"You know everything about my deepest shames, brother, and it has not made you think less of me, has it? You know I of all people will understand any grief Fëanaro has caused you, do you not? Please, do not hide things from me."

He adds with a reassuring smile, "I know you too well."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 11:06 PM)

Nerdanel reads his thoughts immediately. "I know. But don't worry. Even if our opinions vary, in matters great and small, I shall always stand beside you, even if I agree not with your ways."

~~

Amras nods, but adds. "Unless we could give him something that would kill him, so we need not find him alone..."

~~

Fingon sighs. "No, I- I don't doubt you, brother, it's just... I don't know what to even say... My anger at myself still rages strong, and perhaps I should not burden you with these many things."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Yesterday at 11:19 PM)

Fëanor nods and tries to smile at her. "Indeed, and I'm sorry I doubted you, love. We want the same thing, after all-- to get our children back."

~~

Curufin raises his eyebrows, intrigued by the suggestion from Amras. "What exactly do you mean, brother?"

His mind jumps to poison-- a poisoned blade or arrow, perhaps-- but he wants to hear exactly what Amras means.

~~

Maitimo nods, able to understand such feelings all too well. "I will worry for you even more if I do not know what burden you carry," he says.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Yesterday at 11:54 PM)

Nerdanel smiles. "Yes.. Of course."

But in her heart she questions how much this really is Feanor's desire, for she feels if he really wanted it, they could have made their home more welcoming. After all, she cannot blame her children too much for hiding, when they know returning will only find them in a dungeon, enduring the glares of their father. 

~~

Amras speaks. "Poison, or even self-loathing." 
Celegorm chimes in. "Self-loathing?"
Amras nods. "Yes. Rob him of his confidence. If he feels a burden to all, and a danger to friend and brethren, he shall come to hate himself. And we shall make him feel unfit, as if taking the crown would be horrendous. It would bide us more time for our real quest."
Celegorm adds. "Intriguing, or poison of some sort... There are certain mixtures that would weaken him, weighing on him day after day and causing him great pain. Along with your self-loathing, he would come to hate his own life."

~~

Fingon nods. "I understand... There is just so much, too much, and I feel I have mortally wounded our kingdoms, both of them..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 5:24 AM)

I look towards Aredhel.

"Sister..." I begin with a sigh. "I may only say that mayhap the Valar aided me in some way, yet of anything more, I cannot tell nor would I. Not because of lack of trust, for ne'er would such come forth betwixt us, but rather that I simply cannot tell, by the Will of the Valar."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 8:14 AM)

"I don't know what to do next," Fëanor admits quietly. "I know our children are somewhere in Nolofinwë's lands, yet I cannot search them without his permission. "

~~

Curufin nods slowly, dark ideas turning over in his mind. For Nelyo to do himself in would make a convenient solution, yet he fears they cannot rely on it.

"Interesting, " he says. "To manipulate him in such a way would require extended time with him, or some elaborate plan which would cause the House of Fingolfin to turn against him. It may not be the most practical option, but he may already have such feelings, given the way he has skulked off to the House of Nolofinwë, and possibly given up his place in our House. Yet as long as he lives, there is always a chance he will retake his position."

With a curious glance at Celegorm, he asks, "Do you know how to procure or create such mixtures, Celegorm? And it would have to come to him through some sort of a blade or arrow or dart."

~~

"How so?" Maitimo asks, concerned. "I know it is hard to speak of such things. Trust me, I know all too well. Yet if you keep it locked up in your heart, you will never heal."

~~

"I see," says Aredhel. "I would not ask you to disobey the Valar."

She glances sadly over at Maitimo and Findekano as they converse, and sighs deeply. "I worry for Findekano. He is torn up over our interaction with Fëanaro... he put us in a difficult position with his questioning."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 8:23 AM)

Nerdanel sighs, holding his hand. "I know... But know this. You don't need to prove anything for me to remain with you. You don't need to have all the answers or be the greatest warrior... You don't need it. You're wonderful, all on your own."

~~

Amras nods. "Of course. Unfortunately, it wouldn't be permanent. However it may buy some time for us to accomplish our real and final quest." He adds. "After all, relying on Nelyo being alone and vulnerable is not likely. He likely takes caution now."

Celegorm adds. "Of course, an arrow or dart... I don't know. I assume I could acquire it somehow. I'm quite skilled in negotiation, and an avid huntsman who knows many. If that is our choice, I shall procure it."

~~

Fingon nods. "I know. But with respect for you, I don't want to endanger you. Your father will no doubt come against me. He feels that I and my father's house have been the cause for all this turmoil. He feels I have poisoned your mind with lies and sought to corrupt you." He chokes back tears. "I'm sorry. I've said too much."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 8:25 AM)

I grip Aredhel's shoulders tightly, and I utter in firm tones:

"Mention not of Fëanáro, sister. I no longer regard him amongst my kin. His lack of virtue hath sundered our bond."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 8:53 AM)

"Thank you, love," Fëanor says with a grateful smile. He's still without a plan, but his heart feels a little calmer thanks to her words. "If you have any ideas of how to continue our search for the children, I would like to hear it."

~~

"Yes, and I'm sure he is always armed now too. Even he would not be so foolish so as to ever walk unarmed again," Curufin adds. "Such a plan would indeed weaken him, and perhaps make it easier for us to spring into action when the time comes, but we still have yet to figure out how to separate him from the House, for he will always be well protected by his friends there."

Turning to Celegorm, he nods and says, "Upon our return, you should see if you can procure some of this substance. Yet take care that whatever huntsman you encounter does not know a word of our business, and perhaps you should disguise yourself as well, if you can."

~~

Maitimo puts an arm around Findekano, not particularly surprised or distressed by this news. It sounds all too much like Fëanaro, all right. "Another ridiculous theory of his," he says with a half smile, "just as he believed I corrupted you. It seems he's simply changed his mind on who has corrupted whom, but his core belief is still the same. Yet I know how painful it is to be falsely accused of treachery, and I grieve that you have had to experience this from him, brother."

~~

Aredhel blinks in mild surprise, feeling that telling her to not even speak the name Fëanaro is somewhat unfair. She agrees that Fëanor no longer deserves to have Maitimo and Ancalirë's loyalty or to be called their kin, but forbidding Aredhel to even speak of him is impractical, when he has put this House under distress and Aredhel needs to figure out what she can do about it.

"Peace, sister," she says. "I do not consider him any kin of yours. Yet he nearly killed my father, and you can see how he has grieved my brother, so do not forbid me from speaking of him, when he is a danger to our family and I am trying to process what happened and determine what can be done about it."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 9:07 AM)

I blink, realising what my words have brought. I gaze softly at Aredhel, sorrow in my eyes:

"Nay, 'tis not what I meant. That I only spoke of not mentioning his name, for too greatly doth his name grieve me, interspersed with the painful memories. I did not meant to offend or condemn you, that you should not speak his name, but rather let this be left to utter silence and have none speak of his name, for too greatly it hurts me."

But then, I fear that I have gone too far a step in these words.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 9:09 AM)

Nerdanel nods. "Of course. Little idea do I have as of yet. I trust they are somewhere near Nolofinwe and his house however."

~~

Amras ponders. "Perhaps during a hunting trip of some kind, or a walk in the woods? Surely, he still does those things, nay?"

Celegorm adds. "Of course. Though any huntsman would think nothing of it. Such substances are used frequent to kill beasts and others both attacking the prey, or even for their own game. I shall get some with little difficulty, I would think."

~~

Fingon breathes deeply. "Thank you... I only fear he will separate us, brother. And my father, Feanor nearly killed him, along with insulting our family and house..." He sighs. "I'm so sorry."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 9:43 AM)

"I suspect the same, and that they are within Nolofinwë's lands, yet I know not how we are to find them without his giving us leave to search the lands," Fëanor says with a sigh. "I suppose for now, we must get everyone home, and come up with a plan from there."

~~

"Yes, but not alone, I'm sure," Curufin says to Amras. "Though, if he is poisoned, he wouldn't be joining his companions on rides and such, I'd imagine, and be separated from them, so perhaps that will help us."

And he nods with approval at Celegorm's plan. "Excellent. Once you have procured the substance, then, we shall tell Father we are departed on a hunting trip. Then we will return here, and seek out Nelyo."

~~

"As long as I live, I will not be separated from you unless it is by force," says Maitimo. "And for the time being, we are safe from him, and no one was injured, so let us rejoice in that."

Living through such trials has given Maitimo greater appreciation for any positive or hopeful thing in life. Despite the terror wrought by Fëanaro, Maitimo does genuinely rejoice that it was not worse than it was.

~~

Aredhel nods in understanding, her eyes softening. "It's all right. You have been through too much suffering, and I know you have no ill intent. I will do my best not to speak his name in your presence, but it may not be practical to expect that of everyone."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 9:51 AM)

Nerdanel nods. "Yes. Returning is our surest hope it seems. We can regroup everything there." She sighs, adding. "Perhaps we need to change our tactic a bit.. I cannot blame our children harshly for not wanting to return, when they know condemnation and punishment is all that awaits them."

Amras nods in understanding. "It makes sense. I assume Celegorm is the best shot, nay?"

Celegorm nods. "I have long been a hunter. I can procure the mixture and do any shooting necessary."

~~

Fingon takes his hand. "You're right... You're right, brother. I shouldn't have doubted you. You are a good friend."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 10:26 AM)

_A few days pass. The House of Nolofinwë is in a time of tentative peace, but the Sons of Fëanor work together on their bloodthirsty plot. It does not take long before Celegorm has acquired the poison, and the four of them set out, telling Fëanaro that they are going on a hunting trip, and he readily believes.
Unbeknownst to them, however, Nerdanel also departs in secret...
~~~_​The children of Nolofinwë are out riding and practicing again-- but instead of Aredhel teaching them techniques of archery, they are all out practicing swordplay instead. Most everyone except Aredhel is pleased with this.

While Maitimo and Findekano spar, Turgon is coaching Aredhel as she spars Ancalirë.

"You must be aware of your balance and your footwork," Turgon says, laughing as Aredhel stumbles while dodging a swing from Ancalirë. 

"Really? You think so?" Aredhel says sarcastically. Swordplay has never been her favorite; she has little need for it since she is such a skilled archer. She can fight competently due to the strength she has built up from archery, but she lacks refinement in her technique.

~~

Meanwhile, the four brothers lurk on the edge of the forest, deciding how they should approach.

"They're near this spot. I can hear them," Curufin whispers. "Once we enter these woods, we'll have to move quickly and quietly. And Celegorm, you must aim well, and you won't have much time."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 10:35 AM)

Findekano laughs as he spars with Maitimo. Of course, they are doing this all out of pure pleasure and enjoyment, and not for any ill purpose. It is a good practice however.

"You have a good aim, brother!" He says as he quickly slips away from a close mark."

~~

Celegorm nods. "Of course. I'm a good shot. It won't be any trouble, not at this distance."


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 10:50 AM)

Maitimo laughs as Findekano dodges his swing. "And you have good reflexes-- but we'll see how long that lasts!"

He takes a few more skillful swipes, moving swiftly and with balance. He's always enjoyed the graceful movements of swordplay more so than the fighting itself.

~~

The brothers creep forward until they can finally see Nelyo and the rest play fighting. Curufin shakes his head in disgust at the way they're having such a frivolous fun time when there's so much at stake.

He allows Celegorm to move to whatever position he needs to take the shot. But just in case, he loosens his sword.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 10:56 AM)

Fingon laughs heartily. "Oh, it shall last! Remember this, you are not the only one who has been trained to fight since only a child!" 

He moves quickly, his sword swirling in every direction, strong and strategically coordinated. 

~~

Meanwhile, Nerdanel, who had been riding for awhile, heard voices and rustling. 

_It must be Nelyo and the others._

She thought to herself. As she approaches from behind some bushes, she gazes with happiness. It's beautiful to her, truly. Her son and daughter so contentedly moving with swiftness and laughter. For a moment, she almost forgets they were gone, and imagines herself back in the House of Feanor, watching and cheering as her sons sparred elegantly against each other. She laughs. She knows she will have to go forward and speak with them, but for the moment, she cherishes their happy expressions and peaceful enjoyment.

~~

Amras senses his disgust. "I know, it's infuriating..." He whispers.

Celegorm adjusts, loosening an arrow and preparing it.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 11:04 AM)

Maitimo and Findekano clash their swords, their movements a silver blur. It is certainly a challenge to fight Findekano-- the two of them are an equal match and know each other's style well. Sometimes Maitimo wins, and sometimes it is Findekano, but they spar out of enjoyment more than competition.

Eventually, Maitimo knocks the sword out of Findekano's hand, and laughs breathlessly. "It was all I could do to keep up with you, brother! You are indeed a mighty swordsman."

Findekano's sword has landed close to a line of trees, and Maitimo walks over to pick it up as a courtesy.

~~

Curufin waves a hand to silence Amras-- they're too close to everyone else, and can't risk even making a sound. 

Seeing that Maitimo is walking closer to their spot and seems oblivious to their presence, he nods at Celegorm.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 11:09 AM)

Findekano smiles, not angry to have his sword knocked away. He appreciates the competition.

~~

Nerdanel whispers to herself. "That's my Nelyo..."

Celegorm finishes readying his arrow, placing it into the bow and finding his position through careful adjustments. After finding the perfect spot, he looses the arrow, and hits his mark, directly hitting Nelyo, just as planned.

Maitimo screams as he is hit, and Fingon comes running towards him, shouting. "Maitimo! Brother! Are you okay?"

Nerdaenl gasps as she sees this, and glances around for a possible culprit. She thinks she sees Amras and others in the trees and brush.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 11:25 AM)

"Good shot," Curufin whispers to Celegorm, watching with a smug grin as Nelyo falls. It wasn't a fatal shot, but it should be plenty good enough to get the poison working.

But upon hearing Maitimo's cry, Aredhel's attention snaps towards the scene-- and she thinks she sees a movement, a flash of silver armor, in the woods. Reacting in less than a second, she loads an arrow and fires it, running in that direction. There is an enraged look in her eyes-- first the terrible interaction with Fëanor the other day, and now his sons trespass and continue with their treacherous violence? Turgon, his sword still drawn, follows after her.

"They've seen us-- we need to get out of here," Curufin whispers as Aredhel's arrow flies just over his head and lands in a nearby tree, and he takes off running.

Caranthir, though, isn't listening. He has drawn his sword and is running to face Aredhel. Maybe if they're lucky, they can finish off Nelyo while they're here. If they can just overtake that meddlesome Findekano, they'll have Nelyo too.

Meanwhile, Maitimo is collapsed to the ground and gasping in pain, the arrow having landed in his shoulder. "No... they're here..." he whispers hoarsely, staring in dismay as Aredhel and Turgon run towards the fight. If any of the rest of them get hurt defending him...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 12:03 PM)

As soon as I hear Matimo's cry and his frail state, at once do I rush over to his side. Deep concern is engraved within my features as I hold him in my arms gently, being careful not to cause any further pain. There had to be some way to dislodge the arrow, yet I had never been skilled with such. Aredhel might have - nay, surely have, I should think - yet as I see her fighting in the distance I realise that she is in no position to immediately help us.

My hand moves towards a pocket, and feeling within I am grateful that I still have a small bottle with me. I had always carried one, a small bottle of ointment to relieve pain just in case something happened. Like this time. My eyes return to the sight of the arrow, and I gaze upon Matimo, my expression seemingly unreadable, my emotions mingling together all at once, unable to be differentiated.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 12:34 PM)

Fingon stays beside Maitimo, holding his arm in attempts to stay the pain. He looks to Ancalire. "We can't take it out. Not on our own. There are skilled healers that could help us, in my father's house. We'll have to go there-" 

Amras is unwilling to stand down while the others fight due to his rebellious and bloodthirsty nature. He charges forward at Findekano, Ancalire, and Maitimo. Fingon glances back and sees the other brothers fighting. He shouts. "Have you not had enough of blood?! Leave him alone!" He is oblivious, however, to Amras.

Nerdanel watches in horror, seeing her own sons come against each other. Kin against kin. She stands still, almost frozen in shock.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 12:39 PM)

A fire lights up within my eyes as I see Amras charging towards us. Upon a single moment I unleash my sword, leaping up whilst Findekáno stays behind to tend to Matimo. I block Amras' parry, and in powerful tones I utter against him:

"Get thee gone, and take thy due place! At once, traitor of Valinor and bearer of darkness, slayer of kin and bringer of evil! Get thee gone at once!"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 12:42 PM)

Aredhel continues to fire arrows at the brothers as she and Turgon charge into the woods. If she kills one of them, she cares not-- they want Maitimo dead, and have attempted to kill him yet again, so in her mind, it is justice. A fire blazes in her eyes, and even Caranthir is intimidated enough to dive behind a log and try to hide from the volley of arrows raining down in his direction.

Meanwhile, Turgon spots Celegorm, holding a bow. "You, it was you!" he cries, charging at him with his sword.

Curufin, frustrated that his hotheaded brothers have picked a fight with the powerful children of Nolofinwë, realizes he can't get away while this fight is going on. Seeing that Amras has attacked the small grouping surrounding Nelyo, he runs to join him.

He spots Findekano as the one protecting Nelyo. Figuring that Amras can probably hold his own against Fëanoriel, he charges Findekano and swings his sword at him.

Maitimo's eyes widen as he sees Curufin charging from behind, and Findekano isn't paying attention. "Watch out!" he cries.

_O, that this has happened yet again, and I cannot help my kin! _he thinks miserably.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 12:45 PM)

As I spot a figure charging towards the group behind me, I manage to push Amras back slightly, and block my sword just in time to stop Curufin's attack. In silent thought I cry out:

_May the Valar aid us, truly._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 12:59 PM)

Fingon looks up to Ancalire for a brief moment. "Thank you." He turns, trying to lead Curufin away from Maitimo, which works partially. "Leave. Him. Alone." He says, breathless. 

Meanwhile Amras charges forcefully at Feanoriel, no longer holding back for any reason. He feels it fully justified now, in some strange way, and he is giving Feanoriel a challenge. 

Nerdanel watches from the bushes, mulling over all that she has seen. She takes one more glance, seeing Nelyo all alone on the ground. She runs forward. No risk is too great for her son. She feels she is needed. Within moments, she stands beside him, kneeling and holding his hand.

At this point, Findekano has succeeded in leading Curufin a distance away, but his face goes pale when he reaches for his sword. _It's gone. That's how we got into this mess. _He looks around, grabbing his dagger, but knowing that against a sword it will do no good at all. He holds his hands out before him, pleading. "Curufin, please... I have not a weapon." He breathes heavily.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 1:05 PM)

As I go after Amras, I realise that despite his small stature, he is experienced. But my fire blazes forth.

_I will not let any of my kin be hurt. Those who have gone against us are kinslayers, through and through._

As I hold Amras' sword in a stalemate for a few brief seconds, I hear Fingon's voice, and I push back Amras once more. Upon a single moment I toss my sword to Findekáno, and it lies beside him. I may be defenceless, but it does not matter. Fingon has done nothing wrong to deserve any of this, and thus I tell him:

"Take it. Use it to protect those whom you love. Matimo is your brother. Protect him well."

I face Amras once more, and I speak with open arms:

"No weapon do I hold now, yet you still do. Choose your path; make your choice. What shall you now do?"


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 1:10 PM)

Curufin laughs harshly at Findekano's helplessness and desperate plea. "That is your problem... you should never be unarmed, not for a second!"

He takes a swing at Findekano, but in that moment, Ancalirë throws him her sword, so he isn't such easy prey now.

Meanwhile, Turgon and Aredhel have succeeded in driving Celegorm and Caranthir back to the main area, though they are all still fighting each other. Turgon sees Findekano's sword lying on the ground, and, seeing that Ancalirë is facing Amrod unarmed, tosses the sword to her. He wishes to defend her, but Celegorm has him thoroughly engaged in a bitter struggle.

Maitimo watches all this despairingly, cursing himself for having fallen into this yet again. but he feels a warm touch, and glances up to see Nerdanel!

"Mother...?" he says incredulously. Is his dazed mind playing tricks on him? But he smiles, and gives her hand a faint squeeze. He had been longing to see her again, despite everything. "I am called by your name for me now..."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 1:13 PM)

I mouth to Turgon a swift thank you before I pick up the sword, but I do not draw it or hold it against any, not within these moments.

_It wasn't meant to be like this, and yet it seems Fate hath taken a twisted turn._

I face Amras again, and still I await for his answer.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 1:19 PM)

Findekano shouts back to Ancalire, "Hanta lye!" and moves towards the sword, but realizes quickly that he is now vulnerable, and Curufin has a blade pierced nearly right at him. He speaks, "Curufin, no... Please. Please, stop..." Suddenly he feels in danger, real danger, as he grasps for the hilt of the sword.

Amras stands before Feanoriel. "Why shouldn't I charge forward? You should not be here. You never should have." His eyes are dark and menacing as he says this, flourishing his sword about her, showing his apparent skill.

Celegorm charges at Turgon with his weapon, attempting to get through him and come after Nelyo, but making out a faint shape beside Nelyo. He whispers to Caranthir. "Someone's there."

Nerdanel holds Nelyo's hand, weeping over him, and speaking through her tears, "My son... my son..." She embraces him gently. "Maitimo... My Maitimo....."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 1:25 PM)

_So, it seems he will not repent, as I thought._

I address Amras:

"I hear thee; so be it!"

And as he comes forth, finally do I raise my sword, and the fight ensues once more between us.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 1:42 PM)

"And why should I stop?" Curufin says, sneering. "You are the only thing standing in _my _way..." And he manages to strike a blow against him, though it is not fatal.

Turgon and Caranthir look at the same time towards the figure next to Maitimo-- and they are now close enough to recognize Nerdanel. Their reactions are completely opposite though. Turgon worries for her safety, while Caranthir now fears for the success of their plan.

"Curufin!" he yells, and Curufin glances first at him, and then at Nerdanel-- and he curses under his breath. What are they to do now? Their mother is now a witness to all this, and if it ends here, she will tell Fëanor of everything that has transpired. Further, they can't kill Nelyo in front of her. Yet he can't bring himself to kill her either...

For once, Curufin is at a loss for ideas.

Turgon and Aredhel manage to utilize this distraction to their advantage. Turgon gives Celegorm a whack with the flat side of his sword, and he falls to the ground, and then he helps Aredhel take Caranthir down too. These four should be imprisoned-- they deserve more than that, but Turgon knows this revenge is not his to deliver.

Meanwhile, Maitimo has lost the ability to pay attention to any of this. He's struggling to stay conscious, and is trying to focus on Nerdanel.

"Are you really here?" he asks dazedly.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 1:48 PM)

Findekano rises, albeit a bit weakly, and looks towards Curufin. He cannot believe the menacing cruelty of these brothers. They are merciless and dangerous. He speaks breathlessly, "Can none of you drop this for one second?"

Nerdanel nods to Maitimo, kissing him on his forehead. "Yes. I am. I am so sorry, my love. Sorry for doubting you." She gives a cold look to the brothers, and even the children of Fingolfin, rising and speaks loudly and commandingly. "Drop your weapons. All of you. The fight is over." She watches sternly. "Drop them." She glances back at Maitimo, tenderness in her eyes.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 1:49 PM)

I drop my weapon at once, yet Amras holds on, his blade quite close to me.

I never wanted to fight in the first place.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Today at 2:36 PM)

Curufin sees no choice but to drop his weapon. His heart is racing and his mind reeling--they've failed, all this careful planning and now they've come to ruin. If everyone had just run for it after Celegorm had taken his shot, none of this would have happened. He is silent before Nerdanel too, certain that no words he can speak will help the situation. Perhaps they can come up with some sort of an explanation which Nerdanel would believe, but he can't think of anything.

Aredhel and Turgon lower their weapons, but only after they're certain that Caranthir and Celegorm have been disarmed too. Aredhel, seeing that Findekano is hurt, rushes to his side.

Now, it seems Amras is the only one left still armed.

And since Celegorm's poison is designed to stun prey, it is already quickly taking effect on Maitimo. His every muscle aches, and he shivers with chills.

"I've missed you..." he whispers faintly to Nerdanel before falling unconscious.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 2:42 PM)

I give a quick glance towards Matimo, and I address Nerdanel, and those of Fingolfin's House:

"Please, someone bring him to a healer. He requires immediate aid."

I turn back to face Amras, and I demand him sternly:

"Drop your weapon, at once."

But right after these words are spoken, a smirk forms on his lips instead, and he raises his sword even closer, even higher, till my chest. I widen my eyes for a split second; I have no time to defend myself. Fear rises in me; I cannot move.

_Hath he truly fallen to darkness, this one before me?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Today at 2:46 PM)

Nerdanel once again gives Maitimo a kiss, and holds him for a few moments. She then turns to Amras and rises. "Drop the sword, Amras. Now." She gives an angry expression. "Unless you want me to tell your father everything this second, and you to be exiled in his dungeons, never again to serve on his guard, or have the privilege of a sword."

Reluctantly, seeing that all his other brothers have, and hearing the threat of his mother, he drops his sword. Nerdanel speaks. "Now, all of you. We will go to the House of Nolofinwe. Those who need healing will be tended to, and those who dealt harshly and fought rashly, shall be punished in their testaments. They shall have a time to defend themselves verbally, but you must remember, I saw everything. Do not lie. It shall do you no good." She glances at her sons. "I'm ashamed at all of you."

She then turns and gathers all the weapons, sheathing each of them and casting them aside. She begins lifting Nelyo andwith the help of Turgon, carrying him to her horse which had remained tied nearby. She lays him on the saddle of her horse, with his help, and holds him tightly, giving some ointment to the wound, and giving a final glance to the brothers and her children. "You must follow me." She glances again. "Findekano, Aredhel, Turgon, Feanoriel, see to it that they return, with all speed."


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Today at 2:49 PM)

As Nerdanel applies the ointment, I am suddenly reminded of my own, and I speak, walking over to her:

"Mother...you may use this also, if it shall aid Matimo."

I pull from my pocket the small bottle, handing it to her.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (43 minutes ago)

Aredhel silently thinks to herself that all the brothers who have taken part in this conspiracy have surrendered their right to bear a sword or to serve on the guard-- but she is silent for now, knowing that at least there is a brighter path towards justice for Maitimo.

The four brothers follow after Nerdanel, all sullen and angry at having been defeated. Aredhel and Turgon keep a close eye on them, ready to spring into action should they try to do anything.

Curufin is silently seething, and he hates everyone in that moment-- Caranthir and Celegorm and Amras for being reckless idiots, Nelyo for managing to cheat death yet again, the children of Nolofinwë for foiling his plan. He even feels bitter towards Nerdanel for her sympathy towards Nelyo and punishment of them.

Once everyone is moving along, Aredhel walks up beside Fingon, looking at him with concern, seeing that he is wounded. "Are you alright?" she asks him.


----------

